# عمالقة كتبوا اسمائهم بحروف من ذهب



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2013)

عمالقة كتبوا اسمائهم بحروف من ذهب

الكثير من العمالقة والمبدعين فى جميع المجالات من الفنون والادب .. الشعر.. الطب .. الهندسة   ..  السياسة

الكثير والكثير نقرأ لهم مؤلفاتهم ونكون منبهرين بقراءة سيرتهم الشخصية 
ويعتبرون من عمالقة هذا الزمان فبموهبتهم

استطاعوا ان يكتبوا اسمائهم بحروف من ذهب وكانوا وسيظلوا عمالقة نفتخر بهم وبتاريخهم العظيم 

من حق هؤولاء المبدعين ان نلقى عليهم نظرة ونعرف من هم عن قرب وبشكل اوضح لمن لا يعرفهم ..


اذا احببت مبدع وقرأت له وانبهرت بشخصيته وابداعه فدعنا

ننبهر مثلك بموهبته واكتب لنا نبذة عن حياته واهم اعماله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 سبتمبر 2013)

العمالقة هم كثيرون جدا هم الذين اسعدوا البشرية
بمخترعاتهم التى ساهمت فى تقدم الناس  مثل جرهام بل
مخترع التليفون
واديسون مخترع المصباح ومكتشف الكهرباء
والاخوان رايت اصحاب فكرة الطيارة 
وغيرهم كثير جدا
ولكن اعظمهم جميعا يسوع المسيح الذى فادى العالم بنفسة
من اجل خطايانا


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنيس منصور*

كانت بداية أنيس منصور الأدبية مع القرآن، حيث حفظه في سن صغيرة في كتٌاب القرية وكان له في ذلك الكتاب حكايات عديدة حكى عن بعضها في كتابه "عاشوا في حياتي". كان الأول في دراسته الثانوية على كل طلبة مصر حينها، ثم التحق في كلية الآداب في جامعة القاهرة برغبته الشخصية، دخل قسم الفلسفة الذي تفوق فيه وحصل على ليسانس آداب عام 1947، عمل أستاذاً في القسم ذاته، لكن في جامعة عين شمس لفترة، ثم تفرغ للكتابة والعمل الصحافي في مؤسسة أخبار اليوم.

تعلم أنيس منصور لغات عدة منها: الإنكليزية والألمانية والإيطالية واللاتينية والفرنسية
عاش أنيس منصور محبا للآداب والفنون دارساً للفلسفة ومدرساً لها مشتغلاً بالصحافة وأستاذاً من أساتذتها، ومسهماً في كل تلك المجالات وغيرها بكتب ومؤلفات قاربت 200 كتاب تشكل في مجموعها مكتبة كاملة متكاملة من المعارف والعلوم والفنون والآداب والسياسة والصحافة والفلسفة والاجتماع والتاريخ والسياسة والمرأة وكتب في مجلات متنوعة. عكست نظرته ورؤيته للكون والإنسان والحياة وساهمت في تشكيل وجدان وثقافة أجيال عديدة من الشباب في العالم العربي كله

وفاته
توفي انيس منصور صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 21 أكتوبر 2011 عن عمر ناهز 87 عاماً بمستشفى الصفا بعد تدهور حالته الصحية على إثر إصابته بالتهاب رئوي  وبعد معاناته الشديدة مع المرض خلال الأسابيع الماضية، وذلك بعد أن شهدت صحته خلال الأيام الماضية مضاعفات زادت من سوء حالته الصحية إثر إصابته بالتهاب رئوي وصفه الأطباء بالحاد،

اهم اعماله

ارواح واشباح  ..  حول العالم فى 200يوم  ..  وداعا ايها الملل  ..  القلب يدق ابدا  ..  الوجودية ..  لعنة الفراعنة  ..  عاشوا فى حياتى ..  الحب والفلوس والموت وأنا

والكثير من روائع هذا المبدع العملاق .


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

البابا *شنودة الثالث* (وُلِد باسم نظير جيد روفائيل) (3 أغسطس1923 - 17 مارس2012)[1]، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية وسائر بلاد المهجر، وهو البابا رقم 117. كان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح البابا، وهو رابع أسقف أو مطران يصبح البابا بعد البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر .

*دراسته*
*التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947.*

*وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للتاريخ. حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً واستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في نفس الوقت.*

*كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير في مجلة مدارس الآحد وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة. كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحد. ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.*

*بداية خدمته فى الكنيسة*

كان نظير جيد (اسمه الحقيقى) كان خادما بجمعية النهضة الروحية التابعة لكنيسة العذراء مريم بمسرة وطالباً بمدارس الأحد ثم خادماً بكنيسة الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا في منتصف الأربعينات

رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو1954، وقد قال أنه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل والصلاة.
وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً. أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره. عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً للباباكيرلس السادس في عام 1959. رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر1962.

باباويته

وعندما مات البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.

*نياحته*

*أعلن الأنبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس يوم السبت 17 مارس2012، وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عن عمر يناهز 89 عاماً.*

*تم يوم الأحد18 مارس2012 وضع جثمان قداسة البابا في كامل هيئته الكهنوتية، على كرسى القديسمار مرقس في الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، لإلقاء نظرة الوداع عليه. *
*وأقيم أول قداس صباح الأحد في وجود الجثمان، ورأس الصلاة الأنبا باخوميوس، قائم مقام البطريرك، في حضور معظم أساقفة المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية. واستمر بقاء الجثمان على كرسى البابوية حتى يوم الثلاثاء20 مارس2012، *
*لإتاحة الفرصة أمام أكبر عدد من الأقباط وزوار مصر لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمان البابا شنودة, **وتم نقل جثمانه يوم الثلاثاء بطائرة عسكرية بقرار مصدق من المشيرمحمد سيد طنطاوي إلى دير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون حيث أوصى بأن يدفن, إذ دفن في تابوت أهداه له بابا رومابندكت السادس عشر .*


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*جبران خليل جبران

*جبران خليل جبران فيلسوف وشاعر وكاتب ورسام لبناني أمريكي، ولد في 6 يناير 1883 في بلدة بشري شمال لبنان حين كانت تابعة لمتصرفية جبل لبنان العثمانية. توفي في نيويورك 10 ابريل 1931 بداء السل. ويعرف أيضاً بخليل جبران وهو من أحفاد يوسف جبران الماروني البشعلاني. هاجر وهو صغير مع أمه وإخوته إلى أمريكا عام 1895 حيث درس الفن وبدأ مشواره الأدبي. اشتهر عند العالم الغربي بكتابه الذي تم نشره سنة 1923 وهو كتاب النبي (كتاب). أيضاً جبران هو الشاعر الأكثر مبيعًا، بعد شكسبير ولاوزي.

*أدبه ومواقفه

كان في كتاباته اتجاهان، أحدهما يأخذ بالقوة ويثور على عقائد الدين، والآخر يتتبع الميول ويحب الاستمتاع بالحياة النقية، ويفصح عن الاتجاهين معًا قصيدته "المواكب" التي غنتها المطربة اللبنانية فيروز باسم "أعطني الناي وغنّي".
تفاعل جبران مع قضايا عصره، وكان من أهمها التبعية العربية للدولة العثمانية والتي حاربها في كتبه ورسائله.
 وبالنظر إلى خلفيته المسيحية، فقد حرص جبران على توضيح موقفه بكونه ليس ضِدًا للإسلام الذي يحترمه ويتمنى عودة مجده، بل هو ضد تسييس الدين سواء الإسلامي أو المسيحي.


مؤلفاته

دمعة وابتسامة.
الأرواح المتمردة.
الأجنحة المتكسرة.
ارباب الارض
حديقة النبى  ...
والكثير من الاعمال الادبية المتميزة 

وفاته


توفي جبران خليل جبران في نيويورك في 10 أبريل 1931وهو في الـ 48 من عمره. 
كان سبب الوفاة هو تليف الكبد وسل. وكانت أمنية جبران أن يُدفن في لبنان، وقد تحققت له ذلك في 1932. دُفن جبران في صومعته القديمة في لبنان، فيما عُرف لاحقًا باسم متحف جبران.

أوصى جبران أن تكتب هذه الكلمة على قبره بعد وفاته:

   جبران خليل جبران	أنا حي مثلك، وأنا واقف الآن إلى جانبك؛ فاغمض عينيك والتفت؛ تراني أمامك.	 

  جبران خليل جبران


*


----------



## أَمَة (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع جميل يا نيفيان*
*واجب علينا حقاَ أن نقدر الذين خدموا البشرية باختراعاتهم أو بتوعية الشعوب عن طريق أفكارهم وكتاباتهم.*
*تسلم ايدك.*
*شخصيا أرفع تقدير الى العالِم أديسون الذي طُردَ من المَدْرَسَة بعد أن شبهته مدرسته بالبيضة الفاسدة التي لا تصلح لتعطي صوصا (فرخ دجاج) فأثبت لها خطأ حكمها، باختراع الكهرباء التي لم تنير ظلمة الليل وحسب بل أصبحت عِماداً وركيزة لكل الإخترعات التي تلتها والتي أفادت البشرية *[للأسف هناك أيضاالاختراعات التي هلك بسببها كثير من البشر].
*وتقديري لوالدة أديسون التي أحبت ابنها ولم تيأس فأعطته بنفسها دروسا خصوصية في البيت، في حين أن المرسة كانت قصيرة النظر بسبب نقص المحبة.*
*صلاتي لكل ام أن يهبها الله المحبة لترى نِعَم وهِبات الله غير المنظورة في أبنائها التي يعجز عن رؤيتها الغريب. *


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز يا قمر

انا بحب اوي كتب البابا شنوده

وبردو قرأت لجبران خليل جبران

بس فاصل وهكتبلك نبذات​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اقدر كثيرا العلماء اصحاب الاختراعات الفيزيائية الذى بأختراعاتهم  
                   هذا نحن نتعايش حياتنا اليومية  


             ومنهم المخترع توماس اديسون ودى حياته 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225314
----------------------------------------------------------
                       وايضا العالم الكبير نيكولا تسلا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237641


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*     موضوعك جميل يا نيفو فعلا الناس دى تستحق كل التقدير مننا 
انا بحب اوى نزار وكتاباته وكل كلمة بيكتبها 
جبتلك نبذه عنه 
*

* الاسم: نزار توفيق قباني    *

* تاريخ الميلاد: 21 مارس 1923 .      *

* محل الميلاد: حي مئذنة الشحم ..أحد أحياء دمشق القديمة .     *
*
        الأسرة:   أسرة قباني من الأسر الدمشقية العريقة .. ومن أبرز أفرادها  أبو خليل القباني ، مؤسس المسرح العربي في القرن الماضي ، وجدّ نزار .. أما والده  توفيق قباني فتقول كتب التاريخ إنه كان من رجالات الثورة السورية الأماجد ، وكان من  ميسوري الحال يعمل في التجارة وله محل معروف ، وكان نزار يساعده في عملية البيع  عندما كان في صباه .. أنجب توفيق قباني ستة أبناء .. نزار ، رشيد ، هدباء ، معتز ،  صباح  ووصال التي ماتت في ريعان  شبابها أما صباح فهو ما زال حياً .. وكان يُشغل منصب مدير الإذاعة السورية     *

*       المؤهلات الدراسية والمناصب   *

 *حصل على البكالوريا من مدرسة الكلية العلمية الوطنية بدمشق ،  ثم التحق بكلية الحقوق بالجامعة السورية وتخرّج فيها عام 1945 .    ** 
 عمل فور تخرجه بالسلك الدبلوماسي بوزارة الخارجية  السورية ، وتنقل في سفاراتها بين مدن عديدة ، خاصة القاهرة ولندن وبيروت ومدريد ،  وبعد إتمام الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا عام 1959 ، تم تعيينه سكرتيراً ثانياً للجمهورية  المتحدة في سفارتها بالصين .   
 وظل نزار متمسكاً بعمله الدبلوماسي حتى استقال منه  عام 1966 .     
 طالب رجال الدين في سوريا بطرده من الخارجية وفصله  من العمل الدبلوماسي في منتصف الخمسينات ، بعد نشر قصيدة الشهيرة " خبز وحشيش وقمر  " التي أثارت ضده عاصفة شديدة وصلت إلى البرلمان .     
 كان يتقن اللغة الإنجليزية ، خاصة وأنه تعلّم تلك  اللغة على أصولها ، عندما عمل سفيراً لسوريا في لندن بين عامي 1952- 1955.     
       الحالة الاجتماعية:     

 تزوّج مرتين .. الأولى من سورية تدعى " زهرة " وانجب منها "  هدباء " وتوفيق " وزهراء.     
 وقد توفي توفيق بمرض القلب وعمره 17 سنة ، وكان طالباً بكلية  الطب جامعة القاهرة .. ورثاه نزار بقصيدة شهيرة عنوانها " الأمير الخرافي توفيق  قباني " وأوصى نزار بأن يدفن بجواره بعد موته .وأما ابنته هدباء فهي متزوجة الآن من  طبيب في إحدى بلدان الخليج .   
 والمرة الثانية من " بلقيس الراوي ، العراقية ..  التي قُتلت في انفجار السفارة العراقية ببيروت عام 1982 ، وترك رحيلها أثراً نفسياً  سيئاً عند نزار ورثاها بقصيدة شهيرة تحمل اسمها ، حمّل الوطن العربي كله مسؤولية  قتلها ..   
 ولنزار من بلقيس ولد اسمه عُمر وبنت اسمها زينب .  وبعد وفاة بلقيس رفض نزار أن يتزوج .     
 وعاش سنوات حياته الأخيرة في شقة بالعاصمة  الإنجليزية وحيداً .     
       قصته مع الشعر   

 بدأ نزار يكتب الشعر وعمره 16 سنة ، وأصدر أول دواوينه   " قالت لي السمراء "  عام 1944 وكان طالبا بكلية الحقوق ، وطبعه على نفقته  الخاصة.     
 له عدد كبير من دواوين الشعر ، تصل إلى 35 ديواناً  ، كتبها على مدار ما يزيد على نصف قرن أهمها " طفولة نهد ، الرسم بالكلمات ، قصائد  ، سامبا ، أنت لي ".     
 لنزار عدد كبير من الكتب النثرية أهمها : " قصتي مع  الشعر ، ما هو الشعر ، 100 رسالة حب ".     
 أسس دار نشر لأعماله في بيروت تحمل اسم " منشورات  نزار قباني ". *​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> اذا احببت مبدع وقرأت له وانبهرت بشخصيته وابداعه فدعنا
> 
> ننبهر مثلك بموهبته واكتب لنا نبذة عن حياته واهم اعماله



*
موضوع رائع و فكرة توبيك و لا أروع
أختنا الغالية ... تقدمة شُكر و إعجاب
بالفكرة لابد منها بالمقام الأول .. شكراً

العمالقة كثيرون بنعمة ربنا ببركة النعم
الغير مُحصاة التي أخص بها ربنا بعضهم
كي ما يستخدمهم لمجد أسمُه القدوس

تأثرت جداً بالعلامة " أوريجانوس " لحد يفوق الوصف
لذا من خلال موضوعك الرائع لكم أود أن أتشارك مع
الأحباء بهذه السيرة العطرة لأحد أشهر علامه الأقباط بالتاريخ

فالكلام عن سيرة هذا العلامة لن توفيه حقه بالقطع
و عدد المواضيع التي كُتبت عن ميلادة و خدمتة لا حصر لها
لهذا الشخص القوي مؤسس أقدم وأهم المدارس المسيحية
في عصره الذهبي آلا وهي " مدرسة الإسكندرية " العظيمة .

و هنا أضع بين يدي الأحباء من القُراء نبذة عن إعجاب آباء
الكنيسة بشخصية و علم العلامة أوريجانوس :
*
*إذ يقول الأنبا غريغوريوس : 
*

*ولم يكن أوريجانوس , ذلك العبقرى الفذ , هو أعظم قادة الفكر*
*بين المصريين وحدهم , ولا بين الجانب المقيمين فى مصر فحسب ,*
*بل كان أعظم أهل زمانه فى كل بلاد الشرق , والغرب أيضاً ...*
*حتى أنك لا تفتح كتاباً أو دائرة معارف شرقية أو غربية إلا وتجد أسم*
*أوريجانوس يحوطه الإعجاب والإحترام والتقدير العظيم ..*
*وهو يوصف عادة بأنه المع لاهوتى فى زمانه , ومن أعظم قلة معدودة*
*فى تاريخ المسيحية بأسرها , وأنه فاق فى شهرته أساتذته الأفذاذ ,*
*و قفز أسمه إلى قمة الشهرة التاريخية , وصار يعرف بــ ( دكتور )*
*الكنيسة الجامعة .*

*الأمر الذى لا شك فيه , ولا جدال حوله .. هو عبقرية أوريجانوس*
*و شخصيته الفذة التى .. جمعت فأوعت : روحانية عميقة , وعلماً*
*واسعاً وعقلاً جباراً , وأستاذية نادرة , ورجلاً مكملاً بالفضائل الأخلاقية*
*والذهنية والعلمية , بصورة يتيمة لا تتكرر فى الترايخ إلا فى حقب*
*متباعدة تفصل بينها قرون و أجيال .
*

*و أضاف قداسته : " والمعروف عند جميع الدارسين , أن كل الذين*
*تتلمذوا على العلامة أوريجانوس من آباء الكنيسة الكبار , كانوا*
*معجبين به كل الإعجاب , ولقد أثنوا عليه فى كتاباتهم ثناء عاطراً نادراً*
*و مدحوه مدحاً سخياً وبغير تحفظ , ولقد حمدوا صفاته الشخصية*
*الروحية , كما حمدوا له عبقريته الفكرية اللاهوتية , وحمدوا له أيضاً*
*غيرته المسيحية الأرثوذكسية , وذكروا له بالأعجاب والفخر مقاومته*
*للآراء الهرطقية , فضلاً عن المذاهب الفلسفية الوثنية المنتشرة*
*فى زمانه , ومن بينها مذهب كلسوس Celsus الفيلسوف البيقورى*
*الكبير , الذى تزعم مهاجمة المسيحية وكان يسخر منها , فإنبرى له*
*أوريجانوس بالبيان الشفاهى والكتابى حتى أنهزم كلسوس أمام*
*قوة حجتة بل واعلن أقتناعه بالمسيحية , وأعتنق المسيحية*
*ووضع فى تأييدها كتباً .*

*ومن بين الهرطقات التى قاومها أوريجانوس بدعة ضد ضد خلود النفس*
*أنتشرت فى بلاد العرب فى ايام فيلبس العربى , فذهب إليها ,*
*و حضر فيها مجمعاً وأستطاع أن يهدى الضالين , وأن يواجه الهراطقة*
*بالدليل والبرهان , حتى أجهز على تلك البدعة وقضى عليها .. 
*
*و غير ذلك الكثير صنعة أورجانوس , وله الفخر أنه أستطاع أن يرد*
*إلى الإيمان الأرثوذكسى بريل أسقف البصرة*

*عبقرية أوريجانوس*

*على أن مشكلة أوريجانوس الحقيقية هى عبقريته .. أن عبقريته*
*جعلت أنتاجه الخصب أبعد من مناله , فلم يكن له الوقت ليراجع أعماله*
*و أكثر كتاباته وربما كلها لم يكتبها بقلمه .. ولكن كان لها جيش من*
*الهواة , والأتباع والتلاميذ , بعضهم يكتب بقلم سريع ما يمليه عليهم*
*الأستاذ العظيم , وبعضهم كان يأخذ ما يكتبه اصحاب القلم السريع*
* ( الإختزال ) وينسخونه فى صحائف بخط واضح وجميل ...*

*و لم يكن لأوريجانوس الوقت يراجع فيه اقواله والكتابات التى ينقلها*
*عنه بعض تلاميذة , ولا المخطوطات المنسوخة بالخط الواضح الجميل*
*و مع أمتداد حياته زاد إنتاجه الخصيب حتى صار يضم ألوفاً من الكتب*

*و قد قال عنه القديس أبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص : " أن قارئاً مهما كان*
*واسع الأطلاع , لا يسعه الإلمام بكل مؤلفات أوريجانوس لأن له اكثر*
*من ستة الاف كتاب .*

*مشكلة أوريجانوس*

*وإذاً فقد كان أمراً متوقعاً أن تحتوى الكتابات التى تحمل أسم
*
*أوريجانوس على أخطاء , ولا نعلم إذا كانت هذه الأخطاء هى من عمل*
*تلاميذه أصحاب القلم السريع ( الأختزال ) أم من عمل تلاميذه النساخ*
*أم من عمل الفريقين معاً , كل فريق أسهم فى بعض تلك الأخطاء*
*التى نسبت إلى اوريجينيوس , مما أحتوته الكتابات التى تحمل أسمه .*

*و يضاف إلى هذا أنه كان من عادة بعض الهراطقة فى الأزمنة القديمة*
*أن يقحموا آرائهم الهرطقية فى صلب كتابات عالم فذ مثل أوريجانوس*
*فى النسخة الخطية التى ينسخونها من تواليفه , وذلك لكى يكسبوا*
*تأييداً لأفكارهم عند جمهور عريض من الناس يحترمون أسم **أوريجانوس .*

*و إنصافاً ل**أوريجانوس .. نقول .. أنه هو نفسه كان يتنبه أحياناً لبعض*
*الأخطاء وقع فيها أو زل فيها لسانه , من ذلك رأيه فى أن نفوس*
*الناس  , أى أرواحهم , كانت موجودة سابقاً قبل حلولها فى أجسادها*
*بالولادة , وأنها لأخطاء إرتكبتها فى حياتها السابقة , عوقبت بأن*
*حبست فى أجساد , لعلها بهذا الحبس فى الجسد ومعاناتها*
*فى الأرض , تكفر عن خطاياها السابقة و ثم بهذا تتطهر فتعود*
*إلى العالم الآخر مطهرة ... نقول أن هذه الفكرة أخذها أوريجانوس*
*عن أفلاطون فى (نظرية المثل) وبرهن عليها من الأنجيل*
*بسؤال تلاميذ المسيح لمعلمهم عن المولود أعمى :*

*" َفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَانًا أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ، 2 فَسَأَلَهُ
 تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ
أَعْمَى ؟ » . (يوحنا 9: 1و2) 

و لكن **أوريجانوس عاد و أعتذر عن هذا*

*ومهما يكن من أمر , فهناك آراء خاطئة نسبت إلى أوريجانوس
و وجدت **فى كتاباته , ولكننا لا نعلم على وجه اليقين إذا كانت
هذه الآراء **الخاطئة مردها كلها أو بعضها إلى التلاميذ الذين كتبوا
فاتهم فكر الرجل فعبروا عنه خطأ , أو فاتهم عبارات أو كلمات , 
فجاءت كتاباتهم صورة شوهاء .. لما ما قاله العالم الكبير ,

أو أن هذه الأخطاء جائت من عمل النساخ الذين بحسن نية
أو بسوء نية أضافوا او حذفوا , فجاءت كتاباتهم مشتملة على أخطاء ,
وصار **أوريجانوس  مسئولاً عنها , لأنه لم يكن لديه وقت لمراجعتها
وتصحيحها , ولقد أمكنه , كما قلنا , أن يصحح بعضها , ولكنه
لم يمكنه أن يصحح كل ما أتهمه به خصومه فيما بعد .

" سيرة حياتية تدعو للتأمُل الدائم بهذا القوي العلامة **أوريجانوس "
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الاب منسى يوحنا 
 لما تقرأ كتباته تحس انها لراجل كبير ومخضرم فى السن 

لكن هو فى الحقيقه حياته كلها على الارض مش اكتر من 31سنه

يعنى تنيح فى ريعان شبابه بالرغم ذلك له مؤلفات عظيمه منها 

كتاب يسوع المصلوب اللى وصل لرقم قياسى فى طباعته 

هو ولد فى قريه تابعه لمركز ملوى مات والده وربته والدته 

والتحق بالمدرسه الاكليريكيه فى سن صغير واسار اعجاب مدرسيه 
ثم رسم كاهن على احد كنائس ملوى 

وبعد كده ماتت والدته وحزن عليها جدا لدرجة ان 
نغمة صوته تحولت لشجن وحزن 
ثم توفى بعدها بفتره قصيره 

من مؤلفاته 
 يسوع المصلوب 
تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه 
تاريخ يوحنا ذهبى الفم 
تاريخ انتصار المسيحيه 
طريق السما 
حياة ادم 
وكتابه الرائع شمس البر 
وحل مشاكل الكتاب المقدس 
دول اللى فاكراهم 
بركة صلاته تكون معنا امين 
ميرسى نيفيان على التوبيك الجميل ده


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*غاندى

*2 *أكتوبر 1869 - 30 يناير 1948) كان السياسي البارز والزعيم الروحي للهند خلال حركة استقلال الهند. *

بداية حياته

ولد غاندي في بوربندر بولاية غوجارات الهندية من عائلة محافظة لها باع طويل في العمل السياسي، حيث شغل جده ومن بعده والده منصب رئيس وزراء إمارة بوربندر، كما كان للعائلة مشاريعها التجارية المشهورة. وقضى طفولة عادية ثم تزوج وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره بحسب التقاليد الهندية المحلية ورزق من زواجه هذا بأربعة أولاد .

دراسته
سافر غاندي إلى بريطانيا عام 1882 لدراسة القانون، وعاش في الشهور الأولى من إقامته في لندن في حال من الضياع وعدم التوازن، والرغبة في أن يكون رجلاً إنكليزياً نبيلاً. غير أنه سرعان ما أدرك أنه لا سبيل أمامه سوى العمل الجاد، خاصةً أن وضعه المالي والاجتماعي لم يكونا يسمحان له باللهو وضياع الوقت. وسرعان ما عاد غاندي إلى تدينه والتزامه وسعيه إلى الحقيقة والأخلاق. فأخذ يتعلم القانون، ويعمل على تفسير النصوص بطريقة تناسب عقلية شعبه
عاد غاندي إلى الهند في تموز عام 1890، بعد حصوله على الإجازة الجامعية التي تخوله ممارسة مهنة المحاماة. إلا أنه واجه مصاعب كثيرة، بدأت بفقدانه والدته التي غيبها الموت، واكتشافه أن المحاماة ليست طريقاً مضمونةً للنجاح. وقد أعاده الإخفاق من بومباي إلى راجكوت، فعمل فيها كاتباً للعرائض، خاضعاً لصلف المسؤولين البريطانيين. ولهذا السبب لم يتردد في قبول عرض للتعاقد معه لمدة عام، قدَّمته له مؤسسة هندية في ناتال بجنوب إفريقيا. وبدأت مع سفره إلى جنوب إفريقيا مرحلة كفاحه السلمي في مواجهة تحديات التفرقة العنصرية.

*انجازاته

*
إعادة الثقة إلى أبناء الجالية الهندية المهاجرة وتخليصهم من عقد الخوف والنقص ورفع مستواهم الأخلاقي.
إنشاء صحيفة "الرأي الهندي" التي دعا عبرها إلى فلسفة اللاعنف.
تأسيس حزب "المؤتمر الهندي للناتال" ليدافع عبره عن حقوق العمال الهنود.
محاربة قانون كان يحرم الهنود من حق التصويت.
تغيير ما كان يعرف بـ"المرسوم الآسيوي" الذي يفرض على الهنود تسجيل أنفسهم في سجلات خاصة.
ثني الحكومة البريطانية عن عزمها تحديد الهجرة الهندية إلى جنوب أفريقيا.
مكافحة قانون إلغاء عقود الزواج غير المسيحية.

*عودته الى الهند

**عاد غاندي من جنوب أفريقيا إلى الهند عام 1915، وفي غضون سنوات قليلة من العمل الوطني أصبح الزعيم الأكثر شعبية. وركز عمله العام على النضال ضد الظلم الاجتماعي من جهة وضد الاستعمار من جهة أخرى، واهتم بشكل خاص بمشاكل العمال والفلاحين والمنبوذين .
*
*صيامه حتى الموت
قرر غاندي في عام 1932 البدء بصيام حتى الموت احتجاجا على مشروع قانون يكرس التمييز في الانتخابات ضد المنبوذين الهنود، مما دفع بالزعماء السياسيين والدينيين إلى التفاوض والتوصل إلى "اتفاقية بونا" التي قضت بزيادة عدد النواب "المنبوذين" وإلغاء نظام التمييز الانتخاب .


حزنه وكفاحه .. تقسيم الهند

بانتهاء عام 1944 وبداية عام 1945 اقتربت الهند من الاستقلال 
وتزايدت المخاوف من الدعوات الانفصالية الهادفة إلى تقسيمها إلى دولتين بين المسلمين والهندوس، وحاول غاندي إقناع محمد علي جناح الذي كان على رأس الداعين إلى هذا الانفصال بالعدول عن توجهاته لكنه فشل .
وتم ذلك بالفعل في 16 أغسطس/آب 1947، وما إن أعلن تقسيم الهند حتى سادت الاضطرابات الدينية عموم الهند
 وبلغت من العنف حدا تجاوز كل التوقعات فسقط في كلكتا وحدها على سبيل المثال ما يزيد عن خمسة آلاف قتيل. وقد تألم غاندي لهذه الأحداث واعتبرها كارثة وطنية، كما زاد من ألمه تصاعد حدة التوتر بين الهند وباكستان بشأن كشمير وسقوط العديد من القتلى في الاشتباكات المسلحة التي نشبت بينهما عام 1947/1948وأخذ يدعو إلى إعادة الوحدة الوطنية بين الهنود والمسلمين طالبا بشكل خاص من الأكثرية الهندوسية احترام حقوق الأقلية المسلمة.

وفاته


لم ترق دعوات غاندي للأغلبية الهندوسية باحترام حقوق الأقلية المسلمة، واعتبرتها بعض الفئات الهندوسية المتعصبة خيانة عظمى فقررت التخلص منه، وبالفعل في 30 يناير 1948 أطلق أحد الهندوس المتعصبين ويدعى ناثورم جوتسى ثلاث رصاصات قاتلة سقط على أثرها المهاتما غاندي صريعا عن عمر يناهز 78 عاما .
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]جون فوربس ناش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
كان مصاباً بمرض نفسي هو *​*[FONT=&quot]الفصام*​http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الفصام*[FONT=&quot]، ولكن ذلك لم يمنعه من أن يكون عبقرياً فذاً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تم إنتاج فيلم عن قصة حياته ومعانته مع المرض بعنوان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عقل جميل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، 
وقام بدور ناش الممثل العالمي راسل كرو. حصد الفيلم العديد من الجوائز، منها أربع جوائز أوسكار.

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]جون فوربس ناش [/FONT]من الهندسة إلى الكيمياء ومن ثم إلى الرياضيات مع مادة اختيارية في "الاقتصاد"، 
إذ نما لديه شغف كبير بالرياضيات [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ونظرية النسبية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. أثناء دراسته في كورنيجي، 
اهتم ناش بمشكلة التفاوض، وهي المشكلة التي تركها جون فون نيومان رائد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظرية الألعاب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بلا حل في كتابه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حصل على الدكتوراه عام 1950 في نظرية الألعاب.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في عام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 1958 ظهرت بدايات المرض النفسي على ناش، ومن ثم تمت معالجته في مستشفى ماكلين، 
حيث شخصت حالته بأنها  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انفصام الشخصية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الارتيابي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان ناش يعاني من بعض الاضطربات العقلية وكان يتلقى علاجاً بصفة غير دورية. خلال فترة مرضه، 
وبتشجيع من زوجته إليسيا، اهتم ناش ببعض البحوث الرياضية ومنها حساب القيم الدقيقة للأرقام الكبيرة، 

وقام بكتابة برامج حاسوبية ذات جودة عالية لتساعده في عمله.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حصل جون ناش على جائزة نوبل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في علم الأقتصاد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
وذلك تكريماً لجهوده في [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظرية الألعاب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والتي لها استخدامات كبيرة في الاقتصاد والتفاوض التجاري[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي*




*البابا المصرى أثناسيوس الذى أصبح اسطورة واطلق عليه أسم الرسولى*
*
القديس البابا أثناسيوس (ولد في 293 ، توفي في 2 مايو 373) رسم بطريركا لكنيسة الإسكندرية في القرن الرابع الميلادى . اصبح اسطورة وأطلق عليه لقب ثالث عشر الرسل الأطهار وعندما يذكر أسمه يكتب أو يقال هكذا " البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى " , ولم يصبح البابا أثناسيوس قديساً مصرياً محلياً ولكنه تجاوز حدود مصر وصار قديساً عالمياً تعترف به كنائس العالم , فقد تم الإعتراف به كقديس من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أعلنته الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما أحد أطباء الكنيسة الـ 33 , أما الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية فقد اعلنت أنه قديساً عظيما ، ويعتبر أحد الآباء الأربعة الأعظم لدى الكنائس الشرقية , كما يعتبر عالم عظيم من قبل البروتستانت.​*
*
​*​*
​**
شجاعة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏الرسولي​**
​**
نحن‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏نمجد‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏ونحييه‏ ‏ونفتخر‏ ‏به‏,‏ونقول‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏حامي‏ ‏الإيمان‏,‏والعالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏معنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإكرام‏,‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏ينحني‏ ‏احتراما‏ ‏وإجلالا‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الرجل‏,‏الذي‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏بحق‏ ‏مؤسس‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏الثاني‏.‏بعد‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏أن‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏كادت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنتهي‏ ‏لولا‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏.‏​**
البدعة‏ ‏الأريوسية‏:‏​**
البدعة‏ ‏الأريوسية‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏بدعة‏ ‏دقيقة‏ ‏وصاحبتها‏ ‏ظروف‏ ‏جعلت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏البدعة‏ ‏تنتشر‏,‏وأيدتها‏ ‏عوامل‏ ‏اجتماعية‏ ‏وسياسية‏ ‏جعلتها‏ ‏تكاد‏ ‏تبتلع‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏نهائيا‏,‏وانضم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏البدعة‏ ‏الأريوسية‏ ‏كثيرون‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشعب‏,‏وأيضا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏والأساقفة‏,‏وانضم‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏وانضم‏ ‏آخرون‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏البدعة‏ ‏وأصبحت‏ ‏الحركة‏ ‏حركة‏ ‏ضخمة‏ ‏واسعة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏شملت‏ ‏قطاعات‏ ‏واسعة‏,‏لا‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏وحدها‏ ‏بل‏ ‏في‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏بأثره‏,‏وبالإيجاز‏ ‏كادت‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنتهي‏.‏المسيحية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏الصفاء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أرادها‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏التعليم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏علم‏ ‏به‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏هذا‏ ‏التعليم‏ ‏كاد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينتهي‏,‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏من‏ ‏القدرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإيغال‏ ‏في‏ ‏الموضوعات‏ ‏اللاهوتية‏ ‏بحيث‏ ‏يستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يفهم‏ ‏الفرق‏ ‏بين‏ ‏تعليم‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏وتعاليم‏ ‏أريوس‏,‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏وجه‏ ‏الخطر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الموضوع‏,‏لذلك‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏الوحيد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏معارضا‏ ‏واعتبر‏ ‏عنيدا‏.‏وقيل‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏الرأس‏ ‏الوحيد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لو‏ ‏انحني‏ ‏لحلت‏ ‏المشكلة‏,‏وبالطبع‏ ‏حل‏ ‏المشكلة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏أرثوذكسية‏ ‏التعليم‏.‏حل‏ ‏المشكلة‏ ‏باختفاء‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏سيادة‏ ‏الأريوسية‏ ‏وانتهاء‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏الأرثوذكسية‏,‏لذلك‏ ‏سمي‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعارض‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏وهذا‏ ‏ترجمة‏ ‏النص‏ ‏اللاتيني‏,‏لأن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏تخص‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏الشرقي‏ ‏فقط‏,‏بل‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏الغربي‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏لأن‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏امتد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الغرب‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏فأصبح‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏القضية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يدافع‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏قضية‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏بالشرق‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بمصر‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏للمسيحية‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الغرب‏,‏فسموه‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يعارض‏ ‏العالم‏.‏​**
صمود‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏وشجاعته‏:‏​**
هذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏نمر‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏بسهولة‏,‏ونقول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏من‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏المنابر‏ ‏وبحماس‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصعب‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ندرك‏ ‏تماما‏ ‏الثمن‏ ‏الغالي‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الموقف‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏اتخذه‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏,‏اليوم‏ ‏نأخذ‏ ‏الجانب‏ ‏السار‏ ‏من‏ ‏الموضوع‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏الانتصار‏,‏اليوم‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏بالتحية‏ ‏والاحترام‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏انتصر‏.‏لكن‏ ‏أريدكم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ترجعوا‏ ‏لأفكاركم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏القاسية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعيشها‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏,‏لو‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموقف‏ ‏هل‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏تقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتحمل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏كله‏,‏هل‏ ‏تتحمل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏في‏ ‏موقف‏ ‏يعارضك‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏جميعا‏,‏حتي‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏ورجال‏ ‏الحكم‏,‏تبحث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏معك‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏تجد‏,‏وكل‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏تخسر‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏وأكثر‏ ‏وأكثر‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏تصل‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏أنك‏ ‏تجد‏ ‏نفسك‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏بمفردك‏,‏ما‏ ‏أقسي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموضوع‏,‏ارجعوا‏ ‏للوراء‏ ‏وحاولوا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تعيشوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الظروف‏ ‏التي‏ ‏عاشها‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏.‏من‏ ‏منا‏ ‏لو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموقف‏,‏من‏ ‏منا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقدر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصمد؟‏,‏من‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يصمد؟‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏أو‏ ‏اثنين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏سنتين‏...‏لكن‏ ‏خمسين‏ ‏سنة‏,‏لو‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموقف‏ ‏هل‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عندك‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الصمود؟‏ ‏هل‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عندك‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الجلد؟‏,‏هل‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عندك‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإصرار؟‏,‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الموقف‏ ‏الصعب‏.‏كيف‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الناس‏,‏كيف‏ ‏تتحمل‏ ‏النقد‏ ‏والانتقاد‏,‏والشتائم‏ ‏والإهانات‏ ‏والسباب‏,‏وظروف‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏والنفي‏ ‏والتشريد‏,‏حتي‏ ‏القوة‏ ‏المدنية‏,‏قوة‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تجندت‏ ‏لمحاربة‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏يهمها‏ ‏صالح‏ ‏الأمن‏,‏وعندما‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏الأغلبية‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏فمحصلة‏ ‏الأمن‏ ‏تقتضي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏في‏ ‏نصرة‏ ‏الأغلبية‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏الأقلية‏.‏خاصة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الأقلية‏ ‏واحدا‏,‏ولو‏ ‏اختفت‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏استراح‏ ‏العالم‏.‏تصور‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموقف‏ ‏وصعوبته‏,‏تصور‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏.‏​**
فاليوم‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏نفتخر‏ ‏بأثناسيوس‏ ‏ونمدح‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏,‏نمدحه‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏انتصر‏,‏بعد‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التعب‏ ‏كله‏...‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أصبح‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏يقدر‏ ‏موقفه‏ ‏ويقتنع‏ ‏بصحة‏ ‏معتقده‏,‏إنما‏ ‏كيف‏ ‏عاش‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الخمسين‏ ‏سنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الآلام‏ ‏المرة‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏المتاعب‏ ‏الجمة‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏المقاومات‏ ‏والمعارضات‏.‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يحارب‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏نفسيا‏.‏ربما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يحاربه‏ ‏الفكر‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏له‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏عملت‏ ‏انقساما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏أنت‏ ‏عملت‏ ‏عثرة‏,‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏انقساما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏وكل‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يقولوا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏خلق‏ ‏انقساما‏,‏كان‏ ‏مفروض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏سلام‏,‏ولا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏انقسام‏ ‏ومتاعب‏ ‏ومضايقات‏ ‏ويخلق‏ ‏عثرات‏ ‏ويجعل‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏تخطئ‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏تضطر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تشتم‏ ‏عليه‏,‏والناس‏ ‏تخطئ‏ ‏في‏ ‏اشتراكها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحروب‏ ‏المختلفة‏ ‏والمضايقات‏ ‏والمتاعب‏.‏أخطاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏رجال‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏وأخطاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشعب‏,‏وأخطاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏وأخطاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأساقفة‏ ‏وأخطاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏حد‏...‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏مسئول‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏,‏ولو‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏ركع‏ ‏وانحني‏,‏لو‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أخفي‏ ‏رأسه‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تخلصت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المتاعب‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏صحة‏ ‏الإيمان‏.‏​**
الذين‏ ‏يبحثون‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏الرخيص‏,‏الذين‏ ‏يفهمون‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏الاستسلام‏,‏الذين‏ ‏يفهمون‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏التساهل‏,‏هؤلاء‏ ‏هم‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عصر‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏زمان‏ ‏يلومون‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏المبادئ‏ ‏القويمة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏انقسام‏ ‏الناس‏,‏أو‏ ‏يترتب‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏إحداث‏ ‏قلاقل‏ ‏وافتراق‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرأي‏.‏هل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يكرز‏ ‏بها‏ ‏هؤلاء‏,‏الذين‏ ‏يدعون‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏الرخيص‏ ‏أو‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الاستسلام‏.‏ليست‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مسيحية‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏لأن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يقول‏:‏لا‏ ‏تظنوا‏ ‏أني‏ ‏جئت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏لألقي‏ ‏سلاما‏ ‏بل‏ ‏سيفا‏,‏بل‏ ‏انقساما‏,‏جئت‏ ‏لأفرق‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏ابنه‏...‏ولأفرق‏ ‏الحماة‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏كنتها‏ ‏وأعداء‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏بيته‏ (‏مت‏10:34-36).‏معني‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مبادئ‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏من‏ ‏شأنها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ينقسم‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏بإزائها‏ ‏قسمين‏,‏قسم‏ ‏يقبلها‏ ‏وقسم‏ ‏يرفضها‏,‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏بين‏ ‏من‏ ‏يقبلها‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏يرفضها‏.‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏المبادئ‏,‏حرب‏ ‏الأفكار‏,‏حرب‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏التي‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ليخلقها‏ ‏ويثيرها‏ ‏ويزرعها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأرض‏.‏المسيح‏ ‏رب‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏ليخلق‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الانقسام‏ ‏وليجعل‏ ‏فارقا‏ ‏بين‏ ‏النور‏ ‏والظلمة‏,‏وبين‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏والباطل‏,‏وبين‏ ‏الخير‏ ‏والشر‏,‏ولابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏سجال‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أتباع‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏وأتباع‏ ‏الباطل‏,‏هذا‏ ‏النوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏مطلوب‏ ‏عند‏ ‏المسيح‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏لو‏ ‏خمدت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بمبادئها‏ ‏قد‏ ‏ماتت‏.‏جسم‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏محموما‏,‏معني‏ ‏الحمي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏حربا‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الميكروبات‏ ‏الغريبة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏دخلت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جسم‏ ‏الإنسان‏,‏وبين‏ ‏الكرات‏ ‏البيضاء‏ ‏التي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدم‏,‏التي‏ ‏مهمتها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحارب‏ ‏الأجسام‏ ‏الغريبة‏.‏طالما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏حمي‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏حيا‏,‏وحياته‏ ‏تجعل‏ ‏كراته‏ ‏البيضاء‏ ‏تنضوي‏ ‏لمحاربة‏ ‏الميكروبات‏ ‏الدخيلة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جسم‏ ‏الإنسان‏,‏لو‏ ‏خمدت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏وأحيانا‏ ‏تخمد‏ ‏الحرب‏,‏ويصاب‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏ببرودة‏,‏وتكون‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏البرودة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏برودة‏ ‏الموت‏.‏إنما‏ ‏الحمي‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏الحياة‏,‏أنه‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏الجسم‏ ‏حيا‏ ‏ومازالت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏حرارة‏,‏مازالت‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مقاومة‏ ‏للميكروبات‏ ‏الضارة‏ ‏بجسمه‏,‏فإذا‏ ‏ظن‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يخمد‏ ‏الحمي‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقتل‏ ‏الكرات‏ ‏البيضاء‏,‏فيجعل‏ ‏الميكروبات‏ ‏تلتهم‏ ‏الكرات‏ ‏البيضاء‏ ‏وحينئذ‏ ‏تنتهي‏ ‏الحرب‏,‏وإذا‏ ‏انتهت‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏يصاب‏ ‏الجسم‏ ‏بالبرودة‏ ‏وإذا‏ ‏أصيب‏ ‏بالبرودة‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏أصيب‏ ‏بالموت‏.‏لو‏ ‏توقفت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏المبادئ‏ ‏لكان‏ ‏معناه‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ماتت‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏رسالتها‏ ‏قد‏ ‏انتهت‏.‏إنما‏ ‏بقاء‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏دليل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏حية‏ ‏والحرب‏ ‏علامة‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏وعلامة‏ ‏صحة‏.‏​**
أقول‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكلام‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏من‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏يفهمون‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏خطأ‏ ‏ويفهمون‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏الاستسلام‏,‏لا‏ ‏يرضون‏ ‏بمواقف‏ ‏القوة‏,‏ولا‏ ‏يرضون‏ ‏بمواقف‏ ‏إبراز‏ ‏الحق‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏يعثره‏,‏ويظنون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏عثرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏مواقف‏ ‏الصحة‏ ‏ومواقف‏ ‏البطولة‏.‏لو‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مبادئ‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏صار‏ ‏عثرة‏,‏المسيح‏ ‏صار‏ ‏عثرة‏ ‏لليهود‏ ‏وجهالة‏ ‏للأمم‏.‏المسيح‏ ‏صار‏ ‏عثرة‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏ترتب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أن‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏كرهوه‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏الكراهية‏ ‏قادتهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أخطاء‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏جرائم‏,‏فلولا‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏لما‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏سقطوا‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجرائم‏ ‏الواضحة‏.‏إذن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏كان‏ ‏عثرة‏ ‏لليهود‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏جهالة‏ ‏للأمم‏.‏هل‏ ‏معني‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏عثرة‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏المعني‏ ‏يتوقف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏رسالته‏ ‏فلماذا‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏جاء؟‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏ليبذر‏ ‏بذرة‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏البذرة‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تجد‏ ‏مقاومة‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏المقاومة‏ ‏تخلق‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الجو‏ ‏من‏ ‏الانقسام‏ ‏والتغير‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏الحرب‏ ‏هي‏ ‏حرب‏ ‏المبادئ‏.‏إذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏ديانة‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏بمعني‏ ‏الاستسلام‏ ‏فلماذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الاستشهاد؟‏,‏لماذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أبطال‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏يتحملون‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عذاب؟‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الأخطاء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مجري‏ ‏التاريخ؟‏ ‏مادامت‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نحب‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏المعني‏ ‏الرخيص‏ ‏لماذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الاستشهاد؟‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يصبح‏ ‏الاستشهاد‏ ‏حماقة‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏البعض‏,‏عدم‏ ‏حكمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏البعض‏,‏اندفاعا‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏البعض‏,‏سببا‏ ‏للانقسام‏ ‏في‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏البعض‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏باستمرار‏ ‏عاشت‏ ‏مضطهدة‏,‏وهذا‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏الظاهر‏ ‏أضرها‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏حرمها‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعضائها‏,‏سواء‏ ‏بالموت‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏انسلخوا‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏.‏الناس‏ ‏حسب‏ ‏الظاهر‏ ‏يعتقدون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏أضر‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏صفاها‏,‏طرد‏ ‏بعضا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعضائها‏ ‏ممن‏ ‏خرجوا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏خوفا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏.‏ولكن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العكس‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يظنه‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏,‏رأينا‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏كان‏ ‏بذار‏ ‏للإيمان‏,‏والاضطهاد‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏طهر‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأوراق‏ ‏الصفراء‏ ‏الضعيفة‏ ‏والواهنة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سقطت‏.‏ونبتت‏ ‏بدلا‏ ‏منها‏ ‏براعم‏ ‏خضراء‏ ‏جميلة‏.‏الكنيسة‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏بالاضطهاد‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏عاشت‏ ‏بالاضطهاد‏,‏طالما‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏بسياسة‏ ‏سيدها‏ ‏فتعيش‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏حرارة‏ ‏الإيمان‏,‏وهذه‏ ‏الحرارة‏ ‏لازمة‏ ‏لبقائها‏ ‏ولوجودها‏,‏إنما‏ ‏لو‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبيل‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتجنب‏ ‏الاضطهاد‏ ‏تستسلم‏ ‏للواقع‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏الرخيص‏,‏لأصاب‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏برودة‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏وانتهت‏ ‏رسالتها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏.‏​**
أيها‏ ‏الإخوة‏ ‏والأبناء‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏نمدح‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏,‏لكن‏ ‏أؤكد‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لو‏ ‏عاش‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏لانصرف‏ ‏أكثركم‏ ‏بعيدا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏,‏لاتهمتموه‏ ‏بالغباوة‏ ‏وبالحماقة‏,‏لقال‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏المسيحيين‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏عنيد‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏متاعب‏,‏هؤلاء‏ ‏يهمهم‏ ‏سلام‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المبادئ‏,‏وهذا‏ ‏يدلكم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏روحا‏ ‏غبية‏,‏روحا‏ ‏ليست‏ ‏من‏ ‏روح‏ ‏آبائنا‏ ‏الشهداء‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تسربت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏شعبنا‏,‏ودخل‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏ودخل‏ ‏الضعف‏ ‏ودخلت‏ ‏الاستكانة‏.‏أصبحنا‏ ‏طبولا‏ ‏يهزها‏ ‏الهواء‏,‏بينما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏آباؤنا‏ ‏أبطالا‏ ‏صناديد‏ ‏يقفون‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏المتاعب‏ ‏كالجبل‏ ‏الأشم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يلين‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يتحرك‏,‏وكان‏ ‏يقال‏ ‏عن‏ ‏آبائنا‏ (‏إن‏ ‏تحريك‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏موضعه‏ ‏أيسر‏ ‏من‏ ‏تحريك‏ ‏قبطي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏موضعه‏).‏كانت‏ ‏روح‏ ‏البسالة‏ ‏وروح‏ ‏الشجاعة‏ ‏وروح‏ ‏الاستمساك‏ ‏والارتباط‏ ‏بالمبدأ‏,‏كانت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏رائدة‏ ‏شعبنا‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏خصائصنا‏ ‏المحافظة‏ ‏كقول‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏:‏الذي‏ ‏عندكم‏ ‏تمسكوا‏ ‏به‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أجئ‏ (‏رؤ‏2:25).‏أما‏ ‏التساهل‏ ‏فصار‏ ‏في‏ ‏شعبنا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏موجة‏ ‏وموضة‏,‏ويظن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المتساهل‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مسيحي‏ ‏وأن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏السلام‏.‏ليس‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏سلام‏ ‏بل‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏الاستسلام‏,‏إنه‏ ‏برودة‏ ‏الموت‏,‏إن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏رأي‏ ‏بعضا‏ ‏من‏ ‏تلاميذه‏ ‏تراجعوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الوراء‏,‏فنظر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الباقين‏ ‏منهم‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏لهم‏:‏هل‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏تريدون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تمضوا‏ ‏أيضا‏ (‏يو‏6:67)...‏تريدون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تمضوا‏ ‏امضوا‏...‏لا‏ ‏يرضي‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏النوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏التراجع‏ ‏أو‏ ‏التقهقر‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المبادئ‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏يقول‏:‏الذي‏ ‏عندكم‏ ‏تمسكوا‏ ‏به‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أجئ‏ ‏كن‏ ‏أمينا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏فسأعطيك‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏الحياة‏ (‏رؤ‏2:10).‏ما‏ ‏معني‏ ‏الأمانة؟‏ ‏ما‏ ‏معني‏ ‏الأمانة‏ ‏والأمانة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الموت؟‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏معناها؟‏...‏إذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏منهجنا‏ ‏منهج‏ ‏الاستسلام‏,‏منهج‏ ‏السلام‏ ‏الرخيص‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حساب‏ ‏المبادئ‏,‏هذه‏ ‏خيانة‏ ‏لديانتنا‏,‏خيانة‏ ‏لمسيحنا‏,‏خيانة‏ ‏لأرثوذكسيتنا‏.‏هذه‏ ‏أمور‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تصحح‏,‏هذه‏ ‏ثورة‏ ‏التصحيح‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نادي‏ ‏بها‏ ‏أثناسيوس‏,‏أن‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏عند‏ ‏مبدئه‏,‏ولو‏ ‏وقف‏ ‏لوحده‏ ‏وحيدا‏,‏ولو‏ ‏وقف‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏ضده‏,‏قالوا‏ ‏له‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏أنت‏ ‏واقف‏ ‏لوحدك‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏ ‏ضدك‏,‏قال‏:‏وأنا‏ ‏بنعمة‏ ‏إلهنا‏ ‏ضد‏ ‏العالم‏.‏مثل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرسول‏:‏حاشا‏ ‏لي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أفتخر‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بصليب‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏به‏ ‏صلب‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏لي‏ ‏وأنا‏ ‏للعالم‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏خشبتان‏ ‏متعارضتان‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏أفقية‏ ‏وواحدة‏ ‏رأسية‏,‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكونا‏ ‏متوازيتين‏,‏لا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏التقاء‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏التعامد‏ ‏والتعارض‏,‏هذه‏ ‏أفقية‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏رأسية‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏التقاء‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أساس‏ ‏التعامل‏ ‏والتعارض‏. ‏​**
​**
​*


----------



## mary naeem (19 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع يا قمر
وفكرة جميلة جدا
هنعرف معلوكات تجنن اكيد
ربنا يباركك يا قمر
اكيد هشارك بشخصية جديدة


----------



## thebreak-up (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*سي. أس. لِويس*


*كان كلايڤ ستايپلز لِويس (Clive  Staples Lewis)، أحدَ عمالقة الفكر في القرن العشرين (1898-1963م)، وأحدَ  أكثر كُتَّاب عصره تأثيرًا. عملَ مدرِّسًا للأدب الإنكليزيِّ في جامعة  أكسفورد حتَّى عام 1954م حين اختيرَ في جامعة كامبردج بالتَّزكية لمنصب  الأستاذيَّة في الأدب الإنكليزيِّ في فترتَي العصور الوسطى وعصر النهضة،  وهو منصبٌ شغلَه حتَّى تقاعُدِه. كتبَ لِويس أكثرَ من ثلاثين كتابًا،  واصلًا بها إلى عددٍ كبير من القُرَّاء، وما تزال أعماله تجدُ ألوفًا  جُدُدًا من القُرَّاء سنويًّا. من أهمِّ أعماله روايات ‘‘عالم نارنيا’’  (The Chronicles of Narnia)،  و‘‘المسيحيَّة المجرَّدة’’ (Mere  Christianity)، و‘‘رسائل خُربُر’’ (The Screwtape Letters)، و‘‘المحبَّات  الأربع’’ (The Four Loves)، وجميعها متوافرة في العربيَّة.*

*كان لويس صديقاً حميماً لج. ر. ر. تولكين، مؤلف سيد الخواتم. وكان كلاهما شخصيتين بارزتين في كلية الإنجليزية في جامعة أوكسفورد  وفي المجموعة الأدبية غير الرسمية في أوكسفورد التي كانت معروفة  بالإنكلينجز. وحسب مذكراته تحت عنوان "مفاجاءة الفرح،" كان لويس قد تعمد في  كنيسة أيرلندا عند الولادة، ولكنه ارتد من إيمانه في سن المراهقة. وبفضل  تأثير تولكين وغيره من الأصدقاء، رجع لويس إلى المسيحية في الثلاثين من  عمره، وأصبح عضواً عادياً في كنيسة إنجلترا. وقد أثر تحوله الديني تأثيراً عميقاً على عمله، وجلبت له اذاعاته في زمن الحرب العالمية الثانية بشأن المسيحية شهرة واسعة.*


*وتوفي لويس 3 سنوات فيما بعد بسبب أزمة قلبية، ما كان أسبوعاً واحداً قبل  عيد ميلاده ال65. وكانت التغطية الإعلامية بسيطة، نظراً لتزامن وفاته مع  اغتيال جون إف كينيدي ووفاة. ألدوس هكسلي.*









​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*مى زيادة .. عروس الادب النسائى*


*ولدت مى أو ماري إلياس زيادة وهذا هو اسمها الحقيقي في مدينة الناصرة بفلسطين عام 1886 لأب لبناني ماروني وأم فلسطينية أرثوذكسية .. واختيارها لاسم مى اختصار لاول حرف واخر حرف من اسمها الاصلى مارى وقضت سنوات عمرها الأولى في مدارس داخلية في لبنان , ثم نزحت مع والدها ووالدتها إلى مصر في عام 1908 .. كان عمرها اثنين وعشرين عاماً .. فتاة في ريعان الشباب .. *
*وظلت في مصر – التي كانت تعتبرها وطنها الأساسي- حتى توفيت في 18 اكتوبر عام 1941 .*
وكثيراً ما عبرت مى بقلمها عن هذه الغصة وتلك المرارة التي تشعر بها نتيجة لهذه الغربة الدائمة وعدم الانتماء . فكتبت في أحد مقالاتها ذات مرة تقول : " أين وطني"؟! ولدت في بلد , وأبي من بلد , وأمي من بلد , وسكني في بلد , وأشباح نفسي تنتقل من بلد إلى بلد . فلأي هذه البلدان أنتمي , وعن أي هذه البلدان أدافع؟!

*شهرتها وبداية مشوارها الادبى فى مصر*

*عام1913 بدأت خيوط الشهرة تنسج حروف هذا الاسم الذي لم يكن معروفاً بهذا الاتساع والانتشار من قبل . وبدأ الجميع يتساءلون عن هذه الأديبة الشابة .. التي تتمتع بجمال الشكل وجمال الروح .. وروعة العقل وعذوبة الصوت معاً!!.*
*عرفوا أنها جاءت مع والدها المدرس المغمور إلياس زيادة من لبنان وأمها نزهة معمر وهي فلسطينية الجنسية . جاءوا إلى مصر بحثاً عن فرصة عمل في الصحافة كان يبحث عنها الأب .. ورحل إلى مصر مصطحباً عائلته وراء هذا الأمل .*
*كان ذلك عام 1908 .. وكانت مي في ذلك الوقت في الثانية والعشرين من عمرها . شابة مليئة بالحيوية والحماس .... تعشق الكتابة والصحافة , تجيد اللغة الفرنسية إجادة تامة , ثقافتها رفيعة , قرأت لأشهر الكتاب العالميين كما قرأت لابن الفارض والمعري والمتنبي .*

*وبدأت الصغيرة تبحث عن عمل مناسب لإمكاناتها المتميزة .. تستطيع من خلاله أن تساعد والدها في بداية حياته الجديدة في مصر . وكان والدها في ذلك الوقت قد تعرف على إدريس راغب باشا صاحب جريدة المحروسة *

*وعمل معه في الجريدة .. وفي نفس الوقت قامت مي بتدريس اللغة الفرنسية التي تجيدها لابنتي إدريس باشا .*

*.. وبعد فترة منح الباشا جريدة " المحروسة " لإلياس زيادة .. تقديراً لهذه الصداقة الغالية واعترافاً بفضل مي في تعليم بناته.*


*بداية كتابتها فى جريدة المحروسة*



*وبدأت مي بالكتابة في جريدة المحروسة . واختارت اسم " يوميات فتاة " عنواناً لباب ثابت كانت تحرره في " المحروسة " . كانت تختار الموضوعات الحية التي يتجادل بشأنها الناس وتدفع بآرائها الحكيمة والجرئية في آن معاً . فارتبط بها القراء , وراحوا يبحثون عن كتاباتها التي كانت تمثل فكراً جديداً في مجتمع مغلق خاصة بالنسبة لنساء عصرها .*
*وبدأت أنظار عمالقة الأدب والفكر في ذلك الوقت تتجه إلى هذه الكاتبة الصغيرة التي أعلنت منذ بداياتها عن موهبة فريدة . تحمس لها أحمد لطفي السيد ويعقوب صروف صاحب مجلتي المقتطف والمقطم , وشجعاها على التزود في دراسة اللغة العربية والخط العربي والقرآن الكريم .*

*وأطاعت التلميذة الصغيرة الأساتذة الكبار .. فقرأت بدأب , وعكفت على دراسة الفلسفة الإسلامية واللغة العربية والتحقت بالجامعة المصرية الأهلية لمدة ثلاث سنوات من عام 1911 حتى 1914 . وأثناء هذه الفترة كتبت مي في العديد من المجلات المعروفة إلى جانب مجلة " المحروسة " . كتبت في مجلة "المقتطف" و " السياسة الأسبوعية " و " الهلال " و " المرأة الجديدة " وغيرها .*

*صاحبة اول صالون ادبى*

*وكتبت مي في الاهرام مقالات هامة .. أحياناً تكتب المقال الافتتاحي للجريدة .. وأحياناً مقالات في صفحة المرأة .*

*بدأت " مي" إقامة أول صالون ثقافي أدبي دعت إليه بعد الكلمة التي ألقتها في الجامعة المصرية بالنيابة عن جبران خليل جبران في مناسبة تكريم الشاعر خليل مطران *



*بعدها.. وعندما لمست تعلق القلوب والعقول بها أعلنت في تلك الليلة دعوتها لجميع الحضور للاجتماع في بيتها كل يوم ثلاثاء من كل أسبوع . وكانت هذه اللحظة من ليلة 24 إبريل عام 1913 مولداً لصالون مي *


*وكان المترددون على ندوتها يتحدثون في شتى الموضوعات الفكرية والأدبية . يتكلمون بالعربية أو بغيرها من اللغات الأجنبية , أما مي فكان حديثها دائما باللغة العربية الفصحى .*

*ووصف العقاد الأحاديث التي كانت تدور في ندوة مي بقوله : لو جمعت هذه الأحاديث لتألفت منها مكتبة عصرية تقابل مكتبة " العقد الفريد " و " مكتبة الأغاني " في الثقافتين الأندلسية والعباسية .*

*ورأى هؤلاء المفكرون في مي الشخصية الفريدة التي جمعت بين الثقافة الرفيعة والأخلاق الفاضلة فازدادوا إيماناً بضرورة تعليم الفتاة وتشجيعها على الثقافة وصقل الذات بالمعرفة . *

*وأطلق عليها أدباء ومفكرو عصرها العديد من الألقاب منها : الأديبة .. النابغة .. فريدة العصر .. ملكة دولة الإلهام .. حلية الزمان .. الدرة اليتيمة *

*.. وكانت مي تؤمن بالحب الصافي , السامي .. العفيف الذي يرتفع عن رغبات الجسد ويسمو إلى عالم الروحانيات وصداقة الفكر.*

*مأساة مى*

*لم ينصف مي كاتب أو أديب من رجال عصرها ! هذه حقيقة بكل أسف فرغم التتيم والانبهار الذي سيطر عليهم جميعاً بشخصية مي وثقافتها الفريدة .. وروحها الشفافة . إلا أنهم جميعاً رأوها من الخارج .. لم ينفذ أحدهم إلى أعماقها ليقرؤها جيداً .. ويفهمها . ربما لو فعل أحدهم ذلك لأحبها أكثر ..*

*وهذه كانت بداية المحنة الكبيرة التي عاشتها مي في الفصل الأخير من حياتها المعذبة . محنة أن يشعر إنسان معجون بالإحساس بزيف المشاعر أو سطحيتها . إنه شعور يلسع الروح , ويوجع القلب المرهف .*

*كان الناس يظنونها سعيدة وهي في قمة المجد والشهرة بينما هي تناجي نفسها وحيدة تقول :*

*أي شمس تغيب فيك أيتها الفتاة , ولماذا يشجيك المساء لتغشى عينيك هذه الكآبة الربداء ؟ لقد انتعشت جميع الأشياء , أما أنت فتلوبين جائعة عطشى , وراء الملل والسآمة وهيج فيك واحتدام !*
*ومن اكثر الشخصيات التى كانت مى ترتبطها بهم صداقة وحميمية الاديب والشاعر جبران خليل جبران*
*وكان بينهم بعض الرسائل التى نشرت واعتبرت من اروع واجمل النصوص الادبية وكانت العلاقة بينهم يسموها الاخرين بالحب السماوى لانهم بالرغم من بعد المسافات بينهم ولكن يبقى بينهم الوصال الدائم والتواصل على مرور السنوات ولكن دون لقاء وحيد بينهم *
*وتوالت النكبات على مى فبعد وفاة والدها توفى جبران الصديق والرفيق وبعد وفاة جبران توفت والدتها واصبحت مى وحيدة تعيسة ..*



*وفاتها*



عانت الكثير بعد وفاة والدها عام 1929 ووالدتها عام 1932، وقضت بعض الوقت في مستشفى للأمراض النفسية وذلك بعد وفاة الشاعر جبران خليل جبران فأرسلها أصحابها إلى لبنان حيث يسكن ذووها فأساؤوا إليها وأدخلوها إلى «مستشفى الأمراض العقلية» مدة تسعة أشهر وحجروا عليها فاحتجّت الصحف اللبنانية وبعض الكتاب والصحفيون بعنف على السلوك السيء لأقاربها، فنقلت إلى مستشفى خاص في بيروت ثم خرجت إلى بيت مستأجر حتى عادت لها عافيتها وأقامت عند الأديب أمين الريحاني عدة أشهر ثم عادت إلى مصر.
عاشت صقيع الوحدة وبرودة هذا الفراغ الهائل الذي تركه لها من كانوا السند الحقيقي لها في الدنيا. وحاولت أن تسكب أحزانها على أوراقها وبين كتبها. فلم يشفها ذلك من آلام الفقد الرهيب لكل أحبابها دفعة واحدة. فسافرت عام 1932 إلى إنجلترا أملاً في أن تغيّر المكان والجو الذي تعيش فيه ربما يخفف قليلاً من آلامها. لكن حتى السفر لم يكن الدواء. فقد عادت إلى مصر ثم سافرت مرة ثانية إلى إيطاليا لتتابع محاضرات في «جامعة بروجيه»
سافرت مرة أخرى إلى روما ثم عادت إلى مصر حيث استسلمت لأحزانها. ورفعت الراية البيضاء لتعلن أنها في حالة نفسية صعبة. وأنها في حاجة إلى من يقف جانبها ويسندها حتى تتماسك من جديد.
توفيت التي كانت الزهرة الفواحة في روضة الأدب العربي الحديث في مستشفى المعادي بالقاهرة عن عمر 55 عاماً. وقالت هدى شعراوي في تأبينها «كانت مي المثل الأعلى للفتاة الشرقية الراقية المثقفة». وكُتبت في رثائها مقالات كثيرة بينها مقالة لأمين الريحاني نشرت في «جريدة المكشوف» اللبنانية عنوانها «انطفأت مي».



*من اشهر أعمالها*



كتاب المساواة
باحثة البادية
سوانح فتاة
الصحائف
كلمات وأشارات
غاية الحياة
رجوع الموجة
بين الجزر والمد
الحب في العذاب
ابتسامات ودموع
ظلمات وأشعة
وردة اليازجي
عائشة تيمور
نعم ديوان الحب
موت كناري


----------



## Veronicaa (19 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا

استهل اول مشاركة لي.. بنبي الفلسفة العدمية كما اسميه اميل سيوران 






احد ابرز لشخصيات التي اثرت في.. هو فيلسوف روماني تتجلى السوداوية في كتاباته  نشأ في مناخ لا يمكن إلا أن يجذر لديه روح المفارقة التي طبعت كتاباته فيما بعد. فقد كان والده الطائفة الأرثودكسية بالقرية، وكانت أمه لا تفي سوء ظنها بكل ما يتعلق بالدين واللاهوت,  إلا أنه وبالرغم من عيشه تحت ظل هذا التناقض الغريب إلا أنه ظل يحمل عن  طفولته انطباعاً فردوسيا, فقد عاش تلك الفترة على إيقاع الطبيعة متمليا  الخضرة ومنصتا إلى حكاوى الرعاة. سنة 1921 عرف لأول مره أول عوراض المرض الذي سيرافقه كثيرا وهو الأرق.و عانى من جراء ذلك كثيراً حتى فكر في الانتحار،  غلا أنه سرعان ما حول ليالي الأرق تلك إلى وسيلة للمعرفة. كان في سن  الثانية والعشرين وقتئذ. وألف وقتها كتابه الأولى على ذرى اليأس الذي نشر  عام 1934.
 قام بتأليف 15 كتابا إلى جانب المخطوطات  التي عثر عليها بعد وفاته. 



من اقواله:
جميع كتبي هي حالات إنتحار مؤجل.


لا أقاوم العالم، أقاوم قوة أكبر, أقاوم تعبي من العالم 


لا أحد يستطيع أن يحرس عزلته دون أن يكون بغيضا.


ما أعرف يقوِّض ما أريد. 


الحياة مهنة حشرات.

أولئك الأبناء الذين لم أرغب في مجيئهم ، ليتهم يدركون السعادة التي يدينون لي بها!

لم أهضم بعد عار الولادة.




حاليا اقرا كتابه المياه كلها بلون الغرق... لا اجد وصفا له... رائع


----------



## soul & life (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*نجيب محفوظ
*
نجيب محفوظ روائي مصري، هو أول عربي حائز على جائزة نوبل في الأدب. وُلد في 11 ديسمبر 1911، وتوفي في 30 أغسطس 2006. كتب نجيب محفوظ منذ بداية الأربعينيات واستمر حتى 2004. تدور أحداث جميع رواياته في مصر

*نشأته 

كان نجيب محفوظ أصغر إخوته، ولأن الفرق بينه وبين أقرب إخوته سناً إليه كان عشر سنواتٍ فقد عومل كأنه طفلٌ وحيد. كان عمره 7 أعوامٍ حين قامت ثورة 1919 التي أثرت فيه وتذكرها فيما بعد في بين القصرين أول أجزاء ثلاثيته.

دراسته وعمله 



التحق بجامعة القاهرة في 1930 وحصل على ليسانس الفلسفة، شرع بعدها في إعداد رسالة الماجستير عن الجمال في الفلسفة الإسلامية ثم غير رأيه وقرر التركيز على الأدب. انضم إلى السلك الحكومي
 ليعمل سكرتيراً برلمانياً في وزارة الأوقاف (1938 - 1945)، ثم مديراً لمؤسسة القرض الحسن في الوزارة حتى 1954. وعمل بعدها مديراً لمكتب وزير الإرشاد، ثم انتقل إلى وزارة الثقافة مديراً للرقابة على المصنفات الفنية.
 وفي 1960 عمل مديراً عاماً لمؤسسة دعم السينما، ثم مستشاراً للمؤسسة العامة للسينما والإذاعة والتلفزيون. آخر منصبٍ حكومي شغله كان رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة العامة للسينما (1966 - 1971)، وتقاعد بعده ليصبح أحد كتاب مؤسسة الأهرام

زواجه

تزوج نجيب محفوظ في فترة توقفه عن الكتابة بعد ثورة 1952 من السيدة عطية الله إبراهيم، وأخفى خبر زواجه عمن حوله لعشر سنوات متعللاً عن عدم زواجه بانشغاله برعاية أمه وأخته الأرملة وأطفالها. في تلك الفترة كان دخله قد ازداد من عمله في كتابة سيناريوهات الأفلام وأصبح لديه من المال ما يكفي لتأسيس عائلة.

مسيرته الأدبية

بدأ نجيب محفوظ الكتابة في منتصف الثلاثينيات، وكان ينشر قصصه القصيرة في مجلة الرسالة. في 1939، نشر روايته الأولى عبث الأقدار التي تقدم مفهومه عن الواقعية التاريخية. 

وبدءاً من 1945 بدأ نجيب محفوظ خطه الروائي الواقعي الذي حافظ عليه في معظم مسيرته الأدبية برواية القاهرة الجديدة، ثم خان الخليلي وزقاق المدق. جرب محفوظ الواقعية النفسية في رواية السراب، ثم عاد إلى الواقعية الاجتماعية مع بداية ونهاية وثلاثية القاهرة. فيما بعد اتجه محفوظ إلى الرمزية في رواياته الشحاذ، وأولاد حارتنا التي سببت ردود فعلٍ قوية وكانت سبباً في التحريض على محاولة اغتياله.
 كما اتجه في مرحلة متقدمة من مشواره الأدبي إلى مفاهيم جديدة كالكتابة على حدود الفنتازيا كما في روايته (الحرافيش، ليالي ألف ليلة) وكتابة البوح الصوفي والأحلام كما في عمليه (أصداء السيرة الذاتية، أحلام فترة النقاهة) واللذان اتسما بالتكثيف الشعري وتفجير اللغة والعالم،
 وتعتبر مؤلّفات محفوظ من ناحية بمثابة مرآة للحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية في مصر، ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن اعتبارها تدويناً معاصراً لهم الوجود الإنساني ووضعية الإنسان في عالم يبدو وكأنه هجر الله أو هجره الله، كما أنها تعكس رؤية المثقّفين على اختلاف ميولهم إلى السلطة.

وفاته

تُوفي نجيب محفوظ في بدايه 30 أغسطس 2006 إثر قرحة نازفة بعد عشرين يوماً من دخوله مستشفى الشرطة في حي العجوزة في محافظة الجيزة لإصابته بمشاكل في الرئة والكليتين. وكان قبلها قد دخل المستشفى في يوليو من العام ذاته لإصابته بجرح غائر في الرأس إثر سقوطه في الشارع .

أشهر أعماله

بين القصرين (1956)  

قصر الشوق (1957)   

السكرية (1957)

خان الخليلي (1946) 

ثرثرة فوق النيل (1966) 

 الكرنك (1974)   

ملحمة الحرافيش (1977)


والكثير من الاعمال الرائعة  ...





*Olive"][/COLOR][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا عميـــاء ولكــــــنني أبــــــصر 
أنا صمــــاء ولكـــــــنني أسمع


هل تعرف من قائل هذه العبارة ؟ 
إنها السيدة هيلين كيلر التي استطاعت أن تبرهن أن الإنسان يستطيع تحقيق المعجزات في كل زمان ومكان طالما لديه الإرادة القوية.

ولدت في عام 1880 وبدأت تتكلم قبل أن تكمل سنتين ولكنها أصيبت بحمى قرمزية و يا للمفأجأة القاسية ، لقد فقدت البصر والسمع والنطق مرة واحدة ، 

أرسل والدها إلي مدير معهد العميان بأمريكا يطلب مشـــورته ، فأرسل له المربية العجيبة ( آن ) التي نشأت هي الأخرى كفيفة وتعلمت العلم واللغة والأخلاق وعندما بلغت الرابعة عشر من عمرها وبعد العملية التاسعة استطاعت أن تبصر ،

لم يجد مدير المعهد أفضل منها ليرسلها إلي هيلين ، فقد قال لها : لقد مضى الوقت الذي كنت فيه تلميذة ، اذهبي إلي العالم الواسع لتخدمي الآخرين.

كانت ( آن ) ذات إرادة حديدية ، لم يرضها معاملة الأم لإبنتها وحنانها الزائد لأنها كانت تؤمن أن الإنسان مهما كان لديه من عاهات يستطيع أن يتعلم ويصبح إنسانا عاديا.

حاولت ( آن ) تعليم هيلين اللغة ولكنها تمردت عليها وأصابتها يوما وكسرت أسنان معلمتها ولكن ( آن ) كانت صارمة ولم تيأس وكانت المعجزة 

أن هيلين بدأت تنطق بعض الكلمات وتعلمت القراءة والكتابة بطريقة برايل وأكملت تعليمها وتفوقت وأكملت دراستها في القانون وحصلت على الدكتوراة من اسكتلندا في الأدب الإنساني وتزوجت وألفت كتب وألقت محاضرات وسافرت إلي كل أرجاء العالم تدافع عن قضية المكفوفين.

وفي كتابها( قصة حياتي ) تقول ليس صحيحا أن حياتي برغم ما فيها كانت تعسة ، إن لكل شئ جماله حتى الظلام والصمت ،
فقد تعلمت أن أكون راضية وسعيدة في أي ظرف يمر بي ،
أن قلبي مازال عامرا بالعواطف الحارة لكل إنسان ولساني لن ينطق بكلمات مريرة أبدا ، أن هناك سعادة في نسيان الذات ، لذلك تشاهدونني أحاول أن أجعل الإبتسامة في عيون الآخرين هوايتي.

( أن العمى ليس بشئ والصمم ليس بشئ ، فكلنا عمي وصم عن معجزات الإله العظيم )

هل تصدق أنها مارست ركوب الخيل والسباحة والتجديف......
و زارت أكثر من خمسة وعشرين دولة لتحسين حال المكفوفين حتى أنها وصلت للهند 
وقطعت أربعين ألف ميل ، وهي سنها خمسة وسبعين سنة لتحمل الأمل والخير لكل المكفوفين
و زارت مصر عام 1952 وقابلت الدكتور طه حسين وقال لها الصحفي الكبير كمال الملاخ 
: ماذا تتمني أن تشاهدي لو قدر لك أن تبصري ثلاثة أيام ؟

فأجابته: أني أتمنى أن أرى هؤلاء الناس الذين عطفوا علي بحنانهم وجعلوا لحياتي قيمة وأشكرهم من أعماقي.

وعندما اشتعلت نيران الحرب العالمية ، قامت بزيارة الجرحى والمصابين و عندما تعجب الناس ، قالت لهم أني أستطيع أن أتنقل وأنا عمياء وصماء وأنا سعيدة لأني أستطيع أن أقرأ أعمال الله التي كتبها بحروف بارزة لي فدائما عجائبه ومحبته تشملني.

لقد استطاعت هيلين كيلر إقناع الأمم المتحدة بتأليف لجنة لوضع حروف دولية بطريقة برايل يقرأها المكفوفون جميعا وترجمت كتبها إلي 50 لغة.


----------



## AdmanTios (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيرة حياة الأم " تريزا "








عنوان حياة الأم تريزا  : العناية بالجائعين والعراة والمشردين
والعاجزين والعميان والمنبوذين


* * في 27 اغسطس 1910م ولدت الأم تريزا في قرية سوكجية من عائلة مهاجرةإلى يوغسلافيا أصلها من ألبانيا ( مدينة سكوبي التي تقع الآن في دولة مقدونيال ] ، والداها كانا من أصل الباني ، كان الوالد يعمل متعهد بناء والأم ربة بيت. وكلاهما من الكاثوليك , اسمها الأصلي آغنيس غونكزا بوجاكسيو عرفت فيما بعد باسم الأم تريزا، تعلمت في بداية حياتها في مدرسة لليسوعيين في الرهبانية اليسوعية اليوغسلافية وكانت عائلتها تتميز بالكرم الشديد ومساعدتها ورعايتها للفقراء في مكان إقامتها. وهذا ما طبع حياتها كلها بطابعه .
* *ولدت في 27 أغسطس 1910 م  كانت تعمل في الفلاحة، ، في نوفمبر 1928 م ولما بلغت سن الثانية عشرة أرسلت إلى دبلن في إيرلندا للدراسة والتأهيل الديني حيث أدركت هناك ان رسالتها هي مساعدة الفقراء والمحتاجين، فقررت ان تصير راهبة، وارتحلت لهذه الغاية إلى دير راهبات (أخوية لوريتو) في دبلن بايرلندا حيث رسمت راهبة مبتدئة. وفي عام 1929 م أرسلت للبنغال لتعمل في دير لوريتو. وبعد عام أرسلت إلى دير تابع لتلك الرهبنة في مدينة داريلينج بالقرب من كالكوتا في الهند ، وفي عام 1931 م دخلت آغنيس في سلك الرهبنة اتخذت اسم الأخت تريزا لها ، وفي عام 1937 م نذرت نفسها وأصبحت الأم تريزا. وقد أمضت في ذلك الدير 17 عاما وهي تقوم بالتعلم والتعليم ، ثم صارت مديرة لثانوية (القديسة مريم) في كلكوتا،
* *في أحد الأيام من عام 1946، وهي مسافرة بالقطار إلى داريلينغ ، شاهدت رؤيا يبدو فيها الرب يدعوها إلى (خدمته بين أفقر الفقراء)، وقد أثرت فيها تلك الرؤيا كثيرا، بل إنها غيرت وجه حياتها إلى الأبد.
*
*فى عام 1948 تلقت الإذن بمغادرة الدير والذهاب إلى أحياء كلكوتا الفقيرة لإنشاء أول مدرسة لها. وما لبثت الأخت انياس، وهي تلميذة سابقة لها في دير داريلينغ، ان التحقت بها، فصارت أولى اتباع الأم تيريزا. ثم تبعتها راهبات أخريات رغبن في خدمة الربعن طريق رعاية الفقراء.
فتقدمت الأم تريزا من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بطلب لإنشاء رهبنة منفصلة تحت اسم (الإرساليات الخيرية)، فوافق غبطة البابا على ذلك في 7 أكتوبر 1950. في عام 1957 م اهتمت بموضوع المجذومين والعناية بهم ومع اتساع عملها أسست جمعية أخوة المحبة . 

كفاح القديسين في الهند:

و في كلكوتا حولت الأم تريزا جزءا من معبد كالي (إلهة الموت والدمار عند الهندوس) إلى منزل لرعاية المصابين بأمراض غير قابلة للشفاء والعناية بهم في أيامهم الأخيرة لكي يموتوا بكرامة، ويحسوا بالعطف والقبول بدل البغض والرفض من مجتمعهم،وتوالت بعد ذلك المؤسسات التي أنشأتها الأم تريزا، فأقامت "القلب النقي" (منزل للمرضى المزمنين أيضا)، و "مدينة السلام" (مجموعة من المنازل الصغيرة لإيواء المنبوذين من المصابين بأمراض معدية). ثم أنشأت أول مأوى للأيتام.

وبازدياد المنتسبات إلى رهبنة "الإرسالية الخيرية"، راحت الأم تريزا تنشئ مئات البيوت المماثلة في طول الهند وعرضها لرعاية الفقراء ومسح جروحاتهم وتخفيف آلامهم، والأهم من كل ذلك لجعلهم يشعرون بأنهم محبوبون ومحترمون كبشر.

وقد اختارت الأم تريزا لرهبنتها ثوبا بسيطا هو عبارة عن ساري أبيض اللون ذي إطار ازرق مع شارة الصليب على الكتف الأيسر، لكي يصير بإمكان المحتاجين معرفة الراهبات.

عنوان طريق الأم تريزا فى الرهبنة

وكانت مهمة الرهبنة، كما حددتها الأم تريزا لدى تلقيها جائزة نوبل للسلام عام 1979(العناية بالجائعين والعراة والمشردين والعاجزين والعميانوالمنبوذين.
*
*





كل هؤلاء البشر الذين يشعرون بأنهم غير مرغوب فيهم أو محرومون من العناية والمحبة. أولئك الذين يعتبرهم أفراد المجتمع عبئا عليهم فيتجنبونهم).

وفى عام 1965 م منحها البابا بولس السادس الإذن بالتوسع والعمل في كافة أنحاء العالم، لا الهند وحسب. وهكذا راح عدد المنتسبات إليها يزداد وفروعها تشمل معظم دول العالم الفقيرة أو التي تشهد حروبا ونزاعات.
فعملت فى  أثيوبيا المهددة بالجوع الى جيتوات السود المقفلة في جنوب أفريقيا، إلى ألبانيا مسقط رأسها بعد سقوط الشيوعية،
* * 
ومن أعمالها المشهودة أنها استطاعت خلال الاجتياح الإسرائيلي للبنان عام 1982 ان توقف إطلاق النار لمدة معينة إلى ان تمكن رجال الدفاع المدني من إنقاذ 37 طفلا مريضا كانوا محاصرين في إحدى المستشفيات. ولكن صحة الأم تريزا بدأت تتدهور منذ عام 1985. ويعود ذلك في جزء منه إلى عمرها، وفي جزء آخر إلى الأوضاع الصحية للمرضى الذين عملت معهم، والى إنفاقها معظم وقتها في رحلات حول العالم لجمع الأموال والمساعدات من أجل الفقراء، دون ان تصرف وقتا كافيا للعناية بصحتها ،

نياحة الأم تريزا
*
*أصيبت بذبحة قلبية عام 1985 فيما كانت في روما. وأخرى عام 1989 كانت أخطر وكادت تودي بحياتها، ما اضطرها إلى ان تخضع لعملية جراحية جرى خلالها زرع منظم للنبض ،عام 1991 كانت في المكسيك وأصيبت بمرض ذات الرئة فأثر ذلك على عمل القلب،عانت من مرض الملاريا والتهاب الصدر وخضعت لعملية جراحية في القلب عام 1996، وتنيحت فى توفيت في كالكوتا في 5 سبتمبر 1997 م  .
* *
جريدة المصرى اليوم تاريخ العدد السبت ١ سبتمبر ٢٠٠٧ عدد ١١٧٥  عن مقالة بعنوان [ جدل في الفاتيكان حول عقيدة الأم تريزا.. والكنيسة تدافع عنها ] كتب عمرو بيومي ١/٩/٢٠٠٧
رفض الأنبا بطرس فهيم «نائب بطريرك الكاثوليك» الاتهامات الموجهة إلي أشهر مبشرة كاثوليكية في القرن العشرين 
*
*





«الأم تريزا» بأنها كانت تدعو لعقيدة غير صحيحة، وذلك عقب نشر رسائلها الخاصة، التي تتناول أزمتها الخاصة مع الإيمان.
قال فهيم إن هذه الاتهامات الباطلة وراءها بعض الرافضين لحصول الأم الراحلة تريزا علي لقب «قديسة»، مستغلين في ذلك نظام الفاتيكان في إعلان أحد أفراد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية قديساً، الذي يفتح المجال أمام رجال الدين والإعلام والفكر وعامة الشعب للحديث عن الشخصية المرشحة للقب «قديس» سواء بالإيجاب أو السلب، وعند التأكد من وجود أعمال بطولية لهذه الشخصية يتم إعلانها قديسة.

وأضاف: الأم تريزا تسمي حاليا «طوباوية» وهي المرتبة التي تقل عن «القديسة» مباشرة، ولذلك لا يستطيع أحد التشكيك في إيمان هذه العظيمة.

وكشف فهيم عن وجود صلوات في الكاثوليكية تابعة للأم تريزا تسمي بصلاة «أفضل ما عندك»، مؤكداً أن هذا ينفي أي تشكيك في صحة عقيدتها.

وتابع: إن الأم تريزا لها أديرة في كل العالم منها ثلاثة في مصر قامت بتأسيسها، لافتا إلي أن رسالتها تقوم علي الاهتمام بالمعدمين دون النظر إلي دياناتهم. وأوضح الدكتور القس أغسطينوس موريس، راعي كنيسة العذراء الكاثوليكية، أن الأم تريزا ولدت في ألبانيا وعاشت عمرها كله بالهند وكانت قد ترهبنت ثم تركت الرهبنة للاهتمام بالفقراء الموجودين في الهند.

وقال موريس: إن تريزا كانت أحب الراهبات لدي البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني «بابا الفاتيكان الراحل».

وأكد الدكتور القس إكرام لمعي، رئيس لجنة الإعلام والنشر بالكنيسة الإنجيلية، أن الأم تريزا كانت إنسانة متصوفة، لذلك ينظر إليها اليمين المتشدد علي أنها متشككة في صحة عقيدتها.

في المقابل رفض القمص مرقس عزيز، كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة الأرثوذكسية، التجريح في شخصيات المجاهدين والقديسين، مشدداً علي أن الأم تريزا إنسانة صالحة، تستحق لقب قديسة حتي لو كانت قد تعرضت في وقت من الأوقات لحرب روحية من قبل الشيطان.

وأوضح عزيز أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية لا تطلق لفظ «القداسة» علي أحد إلا بعد مرور ٥٠ عاما علي رحيله للتأكد من صدق معجزاته.

وكانت قد أثيرت ضجة واسعة في الأيام الأخيرة عقب نشر رسائل خاصة بالأم تريزا تتناول أزمتها الخاصة مع الإيمان، وقد أدرجت هذه الوثائق كجزء من التحقيق، الذي يجريه القس الكندي الأب برايان كولدي شوك حول استحقاقها رتبة «قديسة».

وحسب مجلة «نيوزويك» فإن هذه الوثائق قد نشرت أول مرة في خريف عام ٢٠٠٢ بوكالة أنباء يطلق عليها «زينيتا»، تابعة للفاتيكان وتناولت الصراع الداخلي الذي عانت منه الأم تريزا للوصول إلي درجة التثبت من العقيدة. 
* *
الأنبا‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏فهيم‏ ‏يترأس‏ ‏الاحتفال‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏تريزا
جريدة وطنى 5/10/2009م مايكل‏ ‏فيكتور‏:‏

احتفلت‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏تريزا‏ ‏للأقباط‏ ‏الكاثوليك‏ ‏بالشرابية‏ ‏بالعيد‏ ‏السنوي‏ ‏لشفيعتها‏ ‏فأقامت‏ ‏مساء‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخميس‏ ‏الماضي‏ -‏الأول‏ ‏من‏ ‏أكتوبر‏- ‏قداسا‏ ‏احتفاليا‏, ‏رأسه‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏فهيم‏ ‏النائب‏ ‏البطريركي‏ ‏للأقباط‏ ‏الكاثوليك‏ ‏والأب‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏أسعد‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏الكنيسة‏, ‏وبحضور‏ ‏جمع‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏ومحبي‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏تريزا‏.‏

عن‏ ‏نشأة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏أسعد‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حديثه‏ ‏لـوطني‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏مكسيموس‏ ‏صدفاوي‏ ‏المدير‏ ‏الرسولي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏قام‏ ‏في‏ ‏عام‏ 1920 ‏بشراء‏ ‏قطعة‏ ‏أرض‏ ‏لتكون‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حي‏ ‏الشرابية‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏بأرض‏ ‏البطرخانة‏, ‏وكانت‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مبني‏ ‏خشبي‏ ‏بسيط‏ ‏جدا‏, ‏وبعد‏ ‏مرور‏ ‏سنين‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏تستوعب‏ ‏أعداد‏ ‏الشعب‏. ‏وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1934 ‏اجتمع‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏خزام‏ -‏المدير‏ ‏الرسولي‏ ‏وقتها‏- ‏مع‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏وآباء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وقرر‏ ‏إعادة‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بصورتها‏ ‏الحالية‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1936 ‏قام‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏مرقس‏ ‏خزام‏ ‏بتدشين‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏تريزا‏.‏

وعن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏سانت‏ ‏تريزا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الأب‏ ‏يوسف‏ ‏إن‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏ولدت‏ ‏بفرنسا‏ ‏عام‏ 1873 ‏وكان‏ ‏اسمها‏ ‏ماري‏ ‏فرنسواز‏ ‏تريزا‏ ‏ومنذ‏ ‏طفولتها‏ ‏نذرت‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏للرب‏ ‏وانضمت‏ ‏وعمرها‏ ‏ثماني‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏المحبوسات‏ -‏وهن‏ ‏راهبات‏ ‏تقتصر‏ ‏حياتهن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العبادة‏ ‏والصلاة‏- ‏دون‏ ‏الاحتكاك‏ ‏بالبشر‏, ‏وانتظمت‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلك‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ ‏عام‏ 1889 ‏وقضت‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏بلجاجة‏, ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏اختارها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏وانطلقت‏ ‏روحها‏ ‏للسماء‏ ‏في‏ 30 ‏سبتمبر‏ ‏عام‏ 1897 ‏واعترفت‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الكاثوليكية‏ ‏كقديسة‏ ‏عام‏ 1925 ‏بعد‏ ‏كثرة‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏بشفاعتها‏.‏*​


----------



## soul & life (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*فرانسوا ماري أرويه .. المعروف باسم ...  فولتير


*من مواليد (21 نوفمبر 1694) ووفيات (30 مايو 1778)، فولتير هو اسمه المستعار. كاتب فرنسي عاش في عصر التنوير، وهو أيضًا كاتب وفيلسوف ذاع صيته بسبب سخريته الفلسفية الظريفة ودفاعه عن الحريات المدنية .

*حياته
ولد فرانسوا ماري أرويه في باريس، وكان الأخ الأصغر لخمسة من الأطفال  والطفل الوحيد الذي عاش منهم - ولدوا لوالده الذي كان يدعى فرانسوا أرويه كان يعمل موثقًا عامًا وموظفًا رسميًا صغيرًا في وزارة المالية. وكانت والدته هي ماري مارجريت دومارت  وكانت تنحدر من أصول نبيلة تنتمي لمقاطعة بواتو. وتلقى فولتير تعليمه في إحدى مدارس اليسوعيين؛ حيث تعلم اللغة اللاتينية، كما أصبح في فترة لاحقة من حياته بارعًا في اللغتين الإسبانية والإنجليزية.

وعندما أنهى فولتير دراسته، كان قد عقد العزم على أن يصبح كاتبًا بالرغم من أن والده كان يريد أن يصبح ابنه محاميًا. ولكن فولتير الذي تظاهر بأنه يعمل في باريس في مهنة مساعد محامِ 
كان يقضي معظم وقته في كتابة الشعر الهجائي. وعندما اكتشف والده الأمر أرسله لدراسة القانون؛ ولكن هذه المرة في المقاطعات الفرنسية البعيدة عن العاصمة. ولكن فولتير استمر في كتابة المقالات والدراسات التاريخية التي لم تتصف دائمًا بالدقة على الرغم من أن معظمها كان دقيقًا بالفعل. 
وأكسبه الظرف الذي كانت شخصيته تتصف به شعبية في دوائر العائلات الأرستقراطية التي كان يختلط بها. واستطاع والد فولتير أن يحصل لابنه على وظيفة سكرتير السفير الفرنسي في الجمهورية الهولندية حيث وقع فولتير في هوى لاجئة فرنسية تدعى كاثرين أوليمب دانوير.
 وأحبط والد فولتير محاولتهما للفرار معًا والتي ألحقت الخزي به، وتم إجبار فولتير على العودة إلى فرنسا مرةً أخرى.

بداية المصدمات مع السلطة

*
ودرات معظم السنوات الأولى من حياة فولتير في فلك واحد وهو العاصمة الفرنسية - باريس. ومنذ تلك السنوات المبكرة - وما تلاها من سنوات عمره - دخل فولتير في مشكلات مع السلطات 
بسبب هجومه المتحمس على الحكومة وعلى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. وقد أدت به هذه الأنشطة إلى التعرض مرات عديدة للسجن وللنفي. وفي عام 1717 - وفي بداية العشرينات من عمر فولتير
وكانت الاستعداد الشخصي - الذي ذاع بسببه صيت فولتير في عصرنا الحالي بين جمهور القراء - لحسن استخدام حضور البديهة النقدية التي كان يتمتع بها والتي كانت تتميز بالسرعة وحدة النظر والصرامة والطرافة هي ما جعلت من فولتير شخصية غير محبوبة بين الكثيرين من معاصريه؛ 
بما في ذلك الكثيرين ممن ينتمون للطبقة الأرستقراطية الفرنسية. وكانت ردود فولتير اللاذعة مسؤولة عن فترة المنفى التي خرج بمقتضاها من فرنسا ليستقر في إنجلترا.
وظلت فى نفسه حزازاة من اهانة احد النبلاء له والتجرء عليه بالجلد بسبب كتابته لبضعة ابيات من الشعر
الفها عنه فولتير وخرج من السجن يبغض النبلاء ويدعو لالغاء النظام الاقطاعى ولكن اسوء ما تصاب به الامم
تحالف الدين مع السياسة والاستبداد
وهذا ما كان حاصل فى فرنسا فى القرن الثامن عشر وصدر قانون باعدام كل المؤلفين الذين يهاجمون الدين وبالطبع السياسة ... وبالطبع ذلك القانون كان مجمد ولا ينفذ وذلك لانهم شعروا بالخواطر التنى قد تنجم من تنفيذه ولكن تجمدت حركة الشعر السياسى واستمر احراق الكتب النقدية للسلطة

ولكن استطاع فولتير فى ذلك الوقت ان يكتب الكثير من الرسائل ويخرجها للشعب باسماء مستعارة لكى ينجو من الاعدام  وكان فى هذة الرسايل ينتقد الاساطير والطغيان الحكومى والكنسى  ..
وكان يدعو الناس الى التسامح مهما كانت انتمائتهم او عقائدهم مسحيين ..ملحديين ..مسلمين .. بوذيين
[/B]
*وكان فى ذلك الوقت يواجه مصاعب كثيرة فى نشر دعوة التسامح وتقبل الاخر لان الحكومة  فى ذلك الوقت كانت تنشر مفاهيم التعصبب والتشدد وايذاء الغير كاثوليك
وانفق من ماله الخاص كى يساعد وينقذ العائلات التى وقع عليها الاضطهاد الدينى 

وعاش على هذا الحال سنين طويلة لكى يؤدى رسالته وهى حماية الحرية من الوحوش 
الا دميين الذين كانوا يكرهون كل من لا يؤمن بعقيدتهم*[/COLOR][/SIZE]

*شهرته بالدفاع عن المضطهدين
*
والف المعجم الفلسفى فمنعت الحكومة تداوله وحكم على مؤلفه بالكفر  وشاع صيته بانه المدافع عن حقوق المضطهدين واصبح ترسل له شكاوى ومظالم كثيرة من الناس المظلومين من قبل الكنائس والسلطة وكان يجمع لهم المال كى ينقذهم ويساعدهم

وبالرغم من انه تم اتهامه كثيرا بالكفر والالحاد الا وانه دائما كان يتكلم عن الله وايمانه بوجود الله .


*وفاته*

وفي فبراير من عام 1778، عاد فولتير للمرة الأولى خلال العشرين عامًا الأخيرة إلى باريس - مع آخرين - ليشهد افتتاح آخر أعماله التراجيدية وهي مسرحية Irene. 
وكان السفر الذي استغرق خمسة أيام شاقًا للغاية على العجوز الذي كان يناهز الثالثة والثمانين من عمره. واعتقد فولتير إنه على شفا الموت في الثامن والعشرين من فبراير، فكتب: "أنا الآن على شفا الموت وأنا أعبد الله، وأحب أصدقائي، ولا أكره أعدائي، وأمقت الخرافات." وبالرغم من ذلك، فقد تماثل للشفاء 
وشهد في شهر مارس عرضًا لمسرحيته Irene تم استقباله خلاله استقبال البطل الذي عاد أخيرًا إلى وطنه.
ولكن، سرعان ما مرض فولتير ثانيةً وتوفي في الثلاثين من مارس في عام 1778. 
وفي لحظات احتضاره على فراش الموت، عندما طلب منه القسيس أن يتبرأ من الشيطان ويعود إلى إيمانه بالله، يقال أن إجابته كانت: "لا وقت لدي الآن لأكتسب المزيد من العداوات." ويقال أيضًا إن كلماته الأخيرة كانت: "كرمى لله، دعني أرقد في سلام.""

*أعماله*
*كتب فولتير عددًا هائلاً من المراسلات الخاصة في الفترة التي عاشها تبلغ إجمالاً أكثر من عشرين ألفًا من الرسائل. وتظهر شخصية فولتير .

بالرغم من الاعتقاد الخاطئ للبعض في أن فولتير كان ملحدًا، فقد كان في حقيقة الأمر يشترك في الأنشطة الدينية كما قام ببناء كنيسة صغيرة في ضيعته التي اشتراها في فيورني. 

وكتب فولتير متسائلاً: "ما الإيمان؟" فهل هو أن نؤمن بما نستطيع أن نراه واضحًا أمام أعيننا؟ لا، فمن الواضح تمامًا لعقلي إنه من الضروري وجود كيان خالد رفيع المنزلة عاقل ذكي. فالأمر عندي لا علاقة له بالإيمان، ولكنه مرتبط بالعقل 
كتب الكثير من الاعمال الشعرية  والنثرية والمسرحيات والكتب الفلسفية .*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أسمى موجود ؟


----------



## AdmanTios (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيرة حياة " مكرم عبيد " باشا

*





*(1889-1961)‏
ومضات‏ ‏من‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏مناضل‏ ‏وطني‏ ‏وسياسي‏ ‏ماكر‏!!‏*

*

يعد‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏ثروة‏ ‏وطنية‏ ‏وتاريخية‏ ‏وأدبية‏ ‏ضخمة‏, ‏ونموذجا‏ ‏متكاملا‏ ‏ومشرفا‏ ‏للحياة‏ ‏الإنسانية‏ ‏والاجتماعية‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تعني‏ ‏الكلمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏معان‏, ‏فهو‏ ‏زعيم‏ ‏سياسي‏ ‏ومحام‏ ‏ضليع‏. ‏اشتهر‏ ‏بالفصاحة‏ ‏والبلاغة‏ ‏والنزاهة‏ ‏والصلابة‏ ‏في‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏مواقفه‏ ‏السياسية‏, ‏وتميز‏ ‏بإخلاصه‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏لأصدقائه‏. ‏وفي‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏الشخصية‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏الراحة‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يعمل‏ ‏من‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏الصباح‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏متأخرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الليل‏, ‏ولا‏ ‏يستثني‏ ‏من‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏الغداء‏ ‏أو‏ ‏العشاء‏ ‏لأنها‏ ‏في‏ ‏معظم‏ ‏الأحيان‏ ‏تنقضي‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏مناقشات‏ ‏ومباحثات‏ ‏مستمرة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زملائه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الحزب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الوزارة‏, ‏ويتخلل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المناقشات‏ ‏السياسية‏ ‏والمهنية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المائدة‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الأحاديث‏ ‏التليفونية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ينتهزها‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏من‏ ‏زملائه‏ ‏وأصدقائه‏ ‏المقربين‏ ‏وغيرهم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يتعذر‏ ‏عليهم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتصلوا‏ ‏به‏ ‏في‏ ‏مكتبه‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏ساعات‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏الرسمية‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏أثر‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجلد‏ ‏النادر‏ ‏في‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏والكفاية‏ ‏المادية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينكرها‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏ألد‏ ‏خصومه‏ ‏السياسيين‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كتبت‏ ‏له‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مدار‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏مواجهة‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏حشد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الحاسدين‏ ‏والحاقدين‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يجتمع‏ ‏لمناوأة‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏واحد‏, ‏فمن‏ ‏عباراته‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحدث‏ ‏بها‏ ‏في‏ ‏خطبة‏ ‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏ألقاها‏ ‏في‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏المناسبات‏ ‏العامة‏: ‏إن‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أرباع‏ ‏جهدي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأقل‏ ‏ضائع‏ ‏ومهدر‏ ‏في‏ ‏رد‏ ‏مكائد‏ ‏الحاسدين‏!.‏


إرتباطه‏ ‏بالموسيقي‏:‏

أما‏ ‏ولع‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏بالموسيقي‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏أمرا‏ ‏مشهورا‏ ‏ومأثورا‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏إنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يدندن‏ ‏ويطرب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏حين‏ ‏يستغرق‏ ‏في‏ ‏التفكير‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏جليا‏ ‏واضحا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخطابة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يلقيها‏ ‏في‏ ‏شتي‏ ‏المناسبات‏ ‏العامة‏. ‏وأيضا‏ ‏في‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏مؤلفاته‏ ‏وكتاباته‏, ‏فكان‏ ‏أسلوبه‏ ‏عبارة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أنغام‏ ‏واضحة‏ ‏التقاسيم‏ ‏والتوقيع‏.. ‏فيذكر‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏كثيرا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏ينقر‏ ‏بأصابعه‏ ‏أو‏ ‏بقلمه‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏يكتب‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يستقيم‏ ‏له‏ ‏اللفظ‏ ‏وسلاسة‏ ‏التعبير‏. ‏فقد‏ ‏يملي‏ ‏الخطبة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المقال‏ ‏وينتهي‏ ‏منه‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏لاتزال‏ ‏إحدي‏ ‏الألفاظ‏ ‏القلقة‏ - ‏كما‏ ‏يقول‏ - ‏تضطرب‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذهنه‏ ‏كالنشاز‏ ‏في‏ ‏الموسيقي‏ ‏المتناسقة‏ ‏فإذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏ينحيها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مكانها‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أكثر‏, ‏وعندئذ‏ ‏يهدأ‏ ‏باله‏ ‏ويردد‏ ‏العبارة‏ ‏مرتاحا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏وضعها‏ ‏الجديد‏, ‏ومن‏ ‏أحب‏ ‏أنواع‏ ‏الأغاني‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تشارك‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏فرق‏ ‏الإنشاد‏ ‏الكورس‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏ظاهرة‏ ‏أحسب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏التفسير‏ ‏للتجاوب‏ ‏العجيب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نشأ‏ ‏بينه‏ ‏وبين‏ ‏نفسية‏ ‏الجماهير‏. ‏الغريب‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يشيع‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏كتاباته‏ ‏من‏ ‏نسق‏ ‏موسيقي‏ ‏فإنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏للشعر‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الإطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أبدعه‏ ‏في‏ ‏مجال‏ ‏الأدب‏ ‏السياسي‏, ‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يطرب‏ ‏لمجرد‏ ‏سماعه‏ ‏ويتذوقه‏ ‏جيدا‏. ‏خاصة‏ ‏حين‏ ‏يقرأ‏ ‏ديوانا‏ ‏للمتنبي‏ ‏والشوقيات‏. ‏وفي‏ ‏مطالعاته‏ ‏وقراءاته‏ ‏المختلفة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقرأها‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏النوم‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يميل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏الغربية‏ ‏والأجنبية‏ ‏بصفة‏ ‏عامة‏, ‏وأهمها‏ ‏مؤلفات‏ ‏جورج‏ ‏برنارد‏ ‏شو‏, ‏ودهاوس‏. ‏ومن‏ ‏أعجب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أشيع‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مثالا‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏الداهية‏ ‏الماكر‏ ‏المحاور‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذات‏ ‏الوقت‏!!‏

ويكفي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يختلط‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏بمكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الزمن‏ ‏ليدرك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وراء‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المهارة‏ ‏والبراعة‏ ‏والذكاء‏ ‏النادر‏ ‏والثقافة‏ ‏الواسعة‏ ‏عالما‏ ‏متكاملا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصراحة‏ ‏والبساطة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تطغي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يسمونه‏ ‏مقتضيات‏ ‏ومتطلبات‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏السياسية‏ ‏من‏ ‏تكتم‏ ‏وتحفظ‏ ‏تام‏. ‏وهو‏ ‏في‏ ‏تعاملاته‏ ‏السياسية‏ ‏كما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصداقة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الخصومة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏في‏ ‏منتصف‏ ‏الطريق‏, ‏ولا‏ ‏يحسب‏ ‏حسابا‏ ‏لما‏ ‏يسمونه‏ ‏خط‏ ‏الرجعة‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏التقهقر‏ ‏والرجوع‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏في‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الأحوال‏.‏
‏

علاقته‏ ‏بزوجته‏:‏

حين‏ ‏يتحدث‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وشريكة‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏وكفاحه‏ ‏وقسيمته‏ ‏في‏ ‏النصر‏ ‏والأسر‏ ‏معا‏ ‏فإنه‏ ‏يقول‏:‏
إن‏ ‏عائدة‏ ‏زوجتي‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مثال‏ ‏الوفاء‏ ‏والتضحية‏ ‏والبطولة‏ ‏الصادقة‏, ‏فهي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عائلتي‏ ‏ودنياي‏ ‏الصغيرة‏, ‏ولكني‏ ‏أعترف‏ ‏بأني‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أشعر‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏الإحساس‏ ‏وكل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏ينطوي‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏من‏ ‏معان‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏اعتقالي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أبعدني‏ ‏عن‏ ‏دنيا‏ ‏المجتمع‏, ‏ولم‏ ‏تبق‏ ‏لي‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏دنياي‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏أعيش‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏منقطعا‏ ‏لها‏ ‏وقانعا‏ ‏بها‏, ‏ولما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏إجراءات‏ ‏الاعتقال‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ - ‏كما‏ ‏هي‏ ‏في‏ ‏غيرها‏ ‏من‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏الأخري‏ ‏جميعا‏ - ‏تجيز‏ ‏بقاء‏ ‏الزوجة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏في‏ ‏معتقله‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏أقلها‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏أسابيع‏ ‏دون‏ ‏تحديد‏ ‏أقصاها‏. ‏أي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏يمكنها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جواري‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مسمي‏, ‏والأمر‏ ‏متروك‏ ‏للزوجة‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏شاءت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏في‏ ‏معتقله‏ ‏أم‏ ‏لا‏... ‏وقد‏ ‏أبت‏ ‏زوجتي‏ ‏عائدة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكتفي‏ ‏بالمدة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏المحددة‏ ‏لبقائها‏ ‏معي‏, ‏بل‏ ‏أصرت‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏معي‏ ‏في‏ ‏المعتقل‏ - ‏فتصبح‏ ‏معتقلة‏ - ‏بكامل‏ ‏إرادتها‏ - ‏إلي‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏غير‏ ‏محدد‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينتهي‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بانتهاء‏ ‏اعتقالي‏. ‏هكذا‏ ‏شاطرتني‏ ‏عائدة‏ - ‏زوجتي‏ ‏المحبوبة‏ ‏اعتقالي‏ ‏منذ‏ 18 ‏مايو‏ ‏سنة‏ 1944 ‏أي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أسبوع‏ ‏تقريبا‏ ‏من‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏اعتقالي‏, ‏وظلت‏ ‏معي‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يوم‏ 22 ‏يونية‏ ‏من‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏العام‏ ‏لتنتقل‏ ‏معي‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التاريخ‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏معتقل‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏الإيطالي‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏مرضي‏, ‏رافضة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتركني‏ ‏وحدي‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏إلحاحي‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏لها‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏ترحم‏ ‏نفسها‏.. ‏وبذلك‏ ‏اكتشفت‏ ‏جوانب‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏جميلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏زوجتي‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أكن‏ ‏أعرفها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏العشرين‏ ‏عاما‏ ‏الماضية‏ ‏من‏ ‏زواجنا‏ ‏لكأني‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تزوجتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏جديد‏!!).‏
وقد‏ ‏ذكر‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏جروس‏ ‏الطبيب‏ ‏الإيطالي‏ ‏المعالج‏ ‏له‏ ‏ورئيس‏ ‏القسم‏ ‏الباطني‏ ‏بالمستشفي‏: ‏إن‏ ‏زوجة‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏ملاك‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يري‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏ملاك‏!!... ‏هكذا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏علاقته‏ ‏بزوجته‏ ‏المثل‏ ‏الأعلي‏ ‏للحب‏ ‏والوفاء‏ ‏والمغزي‏ ‏الأسمي‏ ‏للعلاقات‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏الناجحة‏.‏


مكانته‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفوس‏ ‏أصدقائه‏:‏

تعرف‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏اعتقاله‏ ‏الطويلة‏ ‏بالسجن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏زيتون‏. ‏وهو‏ ‏كلب‏ ‏صغير‏ ‏تميز‏ ‏بالأمانة‏ ‏والإخلاص‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏والنادر‏ ‏له‏ ‏كصديق‏. ‏حيث‏ ‏رافقه‏ ‏مع‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏سرا‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏الاعتقال‏ ‏في‏ ‏السجن‏, ‏وبعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏انتقل‏ ‏معه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏الإيطالي‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏علاجه‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏وبعد‏ ‏الإفراج‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يجده‏ ‏فحزن‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏لفراقه‏, ‏وخط‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الكلمات‏ ‏في‏ ‏توديع‏ ‏صديقه‏ ‏الوفي‏ ‏زيتون‏: ‏أي‏ ‏ولدي‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏ولد‏.. ‏أي‏ ‏وليد‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏دون‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏لقد‏ ‏فقدتك‏ ‏حيا‏ ‏فمت‏ ‏عني‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏عن‏ ‏أحد‏! ‏أي‏ ‏صديقي‏ ‏إنها‏ ‏لقسوة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعزيني‏ ‏فيك‏ ‏الأمل‏! ‏ولكنها‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏السالبة‏. ‏الناهبة‏ ‏قد‏ ‏شاءت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يختطفك‏ ‏مني‏ ‏الخاطفون‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يختطفك‏ ‏المنون‏.. ‏أي‏ ‏زيتون‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏دنيانا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏البشر‏ ‏الآدميين‏. ‏غادرة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏قدرت‏, ‏ماكرة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏صبرت‏!! ‏أي‏ ‏زيتون‏ ‏لقد‏ ‏زاملتني‏ ‏في‏ ‏الاعتقال‏ ‏فكنت‏ ‏حرا‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏تلعب‏ ‏وتمرح‏, ‏فما‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحررت‏ ‏معي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاعتقال‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏اعتقلتك‏ ‏ومعي‏ ‏الدنيا‏ ‏فراحت‏ ‏بك‏ ‏وبي‏ ‏تلعب‏.‏

واتسمت‏ ‏علاقة‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏بأصدقائه‏ ‏من‏ ‏البشر‏ ‏بالوفاء‏ ‏والإخلاص‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏فحين‏ ‏يتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏علاقته‏ ‏بصديقه‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏ماهر‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏اختلافه‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏والدائم‏ ‏معه‏ ‏في‏ ‏معظم‏ ‏آرائه‏ ‏وأفكاره‏ ‏يقول‏: ‏ما‏ ‏عرفت‏ ‏خصما‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏أحاربه‏ ‏أحبه‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏يحاربني‏ ‏يحبني‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏ماهر‏ ‏باشا‏.. ‏وما‏ ‏الخصومة‏ ‏النبيلة‏ ‏والصداقة‏ ‏الحقيقية‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏ناحيتان‏ ‏ووجهان‏ ‏لصورة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الوطنية‏ ‏النبيلة‏.‏

كما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏للبلاد‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏وزعمائها‏ ‏الوطنيين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المكانة‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏, ‏وقلما‏ ‏ظفر‏ ‏سياسي‏ ‏مصري‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأقطار‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏الشقيقة‏ ‏بمثل‏ ‏المكانة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لمكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفوس‏ ‏العرب‏, ‏لاسيما‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏سورية‏ ‏ولبنان‏ ‏وفلسطين‏, ‏ففي‏ ‏عام‏ 1944 ‏تعرف‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رياض‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الوزراء‏ ‏اللبناني‏ ‏حينذاك‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏حضر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏علي‏ ‏رأس‏ ‏بعثة‏ ‏الشرف‏ ‏التي‏ ‏جاءت‏ ‏ترد‏ ‏الزيارة‏ ‏المماثلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏بها‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏بعثة‏ ‏الشرف‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏لرئيس‏ ‏جمهورية‏ ‏لبنان‏, ‏ويقول‏ ‏رياض‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏عنه‏: ‏إن‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعز‏ ‏أصدقائي‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏أفخر‏ ‏بصداقتهم‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏له‏ ‏في‏ ‏بلادنا‏ ‏مكانة‏ ‏رفيعة‏. ‏ثم‏ ‏تضاعفت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المكانة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏خروجه‏ ‏من‏ ‏الوزارة‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏البرلمان‏, ‏وللبلاد‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏وزعمائها‏ ‏الوطنيين‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المكانة‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏أيضا‏.. ‏وهو‏ ‏يتحدث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏المصريين‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏باعتبارهم‏ ‏عربا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏فراعنة‏..‏
‏

قالوا‏ ‏عنه‏:‏

يتحدث‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏عباس‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏العقاد‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏فيقول‏: ‏كان‏ ‏أول‏ ‏اشتغالي‏ ‏بوظائف‏ ‏الحكومة‏ ‏في‏ ‏إقليم‏ ‏قنا‏, ‏وهو‏ ‏أقرب‏ ‏الأقاليم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بلدتي‏ ‏أسوان‏ ‏فرأيت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏عجبا‏ ‏بين‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏جميعا‏, ‏وأعني‏ ‏به‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الحركة‏ ‏الأدبية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏تالية‏ ‏لحركة‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏في‏ ‏أوائل‏ ‏القرن‏ ‏العشرين‏. ‏إنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏المدرسة‏ ‏القنائية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نشأ‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأديب‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏, ‏البهاء‏ ‏زهير‏, ‏جمال‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏بن‏ ‏مطروح‏, ‏أبوإسحق‏ ‏البيهقي‏.‏
ويقول‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏قاسم‏ ‏جودة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتابه‏ ‏مكرميات‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يتضمن‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏النصوص‏ ‏والخطب‏ ‏والبيانات‏ ‏السياسية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ألقاها‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏في‏ ‏مناسبات‏ ‏كثيرة‏: ‏في‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المجموعة‏ ‏الرائعة‏ ‏من‏ ‏خطب‏ ‏الوطني‏ ‏المناضل‏ ‏والأديب‏ ‏السياسي‏ ‏العظيم‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏القارئ‏ ‏حقا‏ ‏لمحات‏ ‏وضاءة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏السياسة‏ ‏والنضال‏ ‏والمال‏ ‏والمحاماة‏ ‏والبيان‏.. ‏ولست‏ ‏أريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أزيد‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏علما‏ ‏بقيمة‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المقالات‏ ‏والمرافعات‏ ‏القانونية‏ ‏الضخمة‏ ‏والقيمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذات‏ ‏الوقت‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏دويها‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏وسيظل‏ ‏أبد‏ ‏الدهر‏ ‏ملء‏ ‏الأسماع‏ ‏والقلوب‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏حفزني‏ ‏علي‏ ‏إصدار‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المجموعة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أجمع‏ ‏شتات‏ ‏ثروة‏ ‏وطنية‏ ‏وتاريخية‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏في‏ ‏مكتبة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مصري‏, ‏بل‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏عربي‏ ‏تنبض‏ ‏عروقه‏ ‏بدماء‏ ‏الحرية‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقتنيها‏.‏

ويقول‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏جبرة‏ ‏بك‏: ‏ليت‏ ‏المجال‏ ‏يتسع‏ ‏لرسم‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏لمكرم‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يري‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏كل‏ ‏فرد‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفراد‏ ‏أسرته‏ ‏أبا‏ ‏وأخا‏ ‏وصديقا‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏كلماته‏ ‏وتصرفاته‏ ‏وخوالج‏ ‏نفسه‏.‏

ويذكر‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الوزراء‏ ‏اللبناني‏ ‏رياض‏ ‏الصلح‏ ‏بك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏بادر‏ ‏برسم‏ ‏مشروع‏ ‏الجامعة‏ ‏العربية‏, ‏ورسم‏ ‏المشروع‏ ‏الخاص‏ ‏بها‏ ‏ووضع‏ ‏تخطيطها‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏توقيع‏ ‏بروتوكول‏ ‏الاتحاد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الوحدة‏ ‏العربية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏بنحو‏ ‏خمس‏ ‏سنوات‏!! ‏بل‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏اختار‏ ‏لها‏ ‏اسمها‏ ‏الحالي‏. ‏جامعة‏ ‏الدول‏ ‏العربية‏.‏

وحول‏ ‏أدبيات‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏يقول‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏المعالي‏ ‏حفني‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏بك‏: ‏أخذ‏ ‏نجم‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏يظهر‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏ربع‏ ‏قرن‏ ‏في‏ ‏سماء‏ ‏السياسة‏ ‏والخطابة‏ ‏والكتابة‏, ‏فتحولت‏ ‏أنظار‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الكوكب‏ ‏المتألق‏ ‏فإذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏يزداد‏ ‏بريقا‏ ‏ولمعانا‏, ‏وإذا‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏يزدادون‏ ‏به‏ ‏إعجابا‏ ‏وافتنانا‏ ‏وأخذ‏ ‏الشباب‏ ‏يهتف‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏نجم‏ ‏الشباب‏, ‏واستعاروا‏ ‏منه‏ ‏حماس‏ ‏الوطن‏ ‏الثائر‏ ‏وعبقريته‏ ‏النادرة‏ ‏وشهدوا‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏الخطيب‏ ‏الساحر‏ ‏والناثر‏ ‏الشاعر‏, ‏أما‏ ‏الحساد‏ ‏الناقمون‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏أكلتهم‏ ‏نيران‏ ‏الحسد‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تأكل‏ ‏أصحابها‏ ‏دائما‏ ‏وحرقتهم‏ ‏نار‏ ‏العبقرية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تبقي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حسادها‏, ‏فراح‏ ‏الكائدون‏ ‏يهزأون‏ ‏ويسخرون‏, ‏سخروا‏ ‏من‏ ‏العبقرية‏ ‏وسخرت‏ ‏منهم‏, ‏ومن‏ ‏تسخر‏ ‏منه‏ ‏العبقرية‏ ‏فهو‏ ‏سخرية‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏أجمعين‏! ‏وأما‏ ‏الأتراب‏ ‏المتآمرون‏ ‏فكانوا‏ ‏بين‏ ‏كاظم‏ ‏غيظ‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يروي‏ ‏غيظه‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏عسر‏ ‏عظمة‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ما‏ ‏اكتشفوه‏ ‏وصلوا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مرتبته‏ ‏فيسيرون‏ ‏معه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الميدان‏ ‏أو‏ ‏يسبقونه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏واتت‏ ‏الأحوال‏! ‏قالوا‏ ‏لأنفسهم‏: ‏هذا‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏لديه‏ ‏من‏ ‏الفصاحة‏ ‏الجمعة‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏أديب‏ ‏أو‏ ‏أديب‏ ‏فما‏ ‏ضررنا‏ ‏لو‏ ‏زدنا‏ ‏محصولنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأدب‏ ‏العربي‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الأفرنجي‏!!.‏

ويقول‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏عباس‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏العقاد‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقدمة‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏المكرميات‏: ‏بقي‏ ‏للأدب‏ ‏منزلته‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الإقليم‏ ‏زمنا‏ ‏طويلا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏جاء‏ ‏العصر‏ ‏الحديث‏ ‏فوصل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏انقطع‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏باجتماع‏ ‏عشرات‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدارسين‏ ‏المتعلمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏عاصمة‏ ‏الإقليم‏ ‏الحديثة‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏قنا‏ - ‏بلدة‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏المكرميات‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏قاسم‏ ‏جودة‏ - ‏إذ‏ ‏كان‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏مقر‏ ‏المديرية‏ ‏والمحكمة‏ ‏الكلية‏ ‏الأهلية‏ ‏والمحكمة‏ ‏الكلية‏ ‏الشرعية‏ ‏وديوان‏ ‏الري‏ ‏ومكتب‏ ‏الأوقاف‏ ‏ومدارس‏ ‏شتي‏ ‏بين‏ ‏ثانونية‏ ‏وابتدائية‏. ‏تلك‏ ‏هي‏ ‏مدرسة‏ ‏الأدب‏ ‏الحديثة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏نشأ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تراثها‏ ‏المجيد‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏المعالي‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏في‏ ‏صباه‏.‏


المجاهد‏ ‏الكبير‏:‏

وحين‏ ‏نذكر‏ ‏سيرته‏ ‏الذاتية‏ ‏فلابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نركز‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عام‏ 1905 ‏وحتي‏ ‏سنة‏ 1908 ‏وهي‏ ‏المرحلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏استكمل‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏تعليمه‏ ‏بالكلية‏ ‏الأمريكية‏ ‏في‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏أكسفورد‏ ‏بإنجلترا‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏علاقته‏ ‏بمجال‏ ‏القانون‏, ‏ثم‏ ‏حصل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏الدكتوراه‏ ‏في‏ ‏القانون‏ ‏عام‏ 1912. ‏وبعدها‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏والتحق‏ ‏في‏ ‏العام‏ ‏التالي‏ ‏بوظيفة‏ ‏سكرتير‏ ‏الجريدة‏ ‏الرسمية‏ ‏الصادرة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏الحقانية‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏العدل‏ ‏حاليا‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الوقت‏. ‏وعين‏ ‏أستاذا‏ ‏بمدرسة‏ ‏الحقوق‏. ‏غير‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏فصل‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الوظيفة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أغسطس‏ ‏عام‏ 1921 ‏بعد‏ ‏إحالته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏تأديب‏ ‏مهني‏ ‏بتهمة‏ ‏الاشتراك‏ ‏في‏ ‏إقامة‏ ‏مأدبة‏ ‏لسعد‏ ‏زغلول‏, ‏وقد‏ ‏أرسله‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لندن‏ ‏للدعاية‏ ‏للقضية‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏مفاوضات‏ ‏عدلي‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏عام‏ 1922. ‏واستقبل‏ ‏وقتها‏ ‏استقبالا‏ ‏شعبيا‏ ‏حافلا‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏عودته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏, ‏ومنذ‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏الحين‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏بلقب‏ ‏المجاهد‏ ‏الكبير‏, ‏كما‏ ‏أطلقت‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏ألقاب‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏ارتباطه‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏بسعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏منها‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏البكر‏, ‏ابن‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏البار‏, ‏ثم‏ ‏اعتقلته‏ ‏السلطات‏ ‏البريطانية‏ ‏في‏ 22 ‏ديسمبر‏ ‏عام‏ 1922, ‏ونفته‏ ‏مع‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جزيرة‏ ‏سيشل‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏يونية‏ ‏عام‏ 1923 ‏عاد‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏انقضاء‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏الاعتقال‏ ‏بالسجن‏, ‏وفاز‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏السنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الانتخابات‏ ‏البرلمانية‏ ‏عن‏ ‏دائرة‏ ‏قنا‏ ‏بالتزكية‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1924 ‏اصطحبه‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏معه‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلته‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏لندن‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏المفاوضات‏ ‏والمحادثات‏ ‏السياسية‏ ‏المنعقدة‏ ‏وقتها‏ ‏مع‏ ‏ماكدونالد‏, ‏واعتقل‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏في‏ ‏نوفمبر‏ ‏عام‏ 1924 ‏بتهمة‏ ‏التحريض‏ ‏السياسي‏ ‏والإرهابي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اغتيال‏ ‏السردار‏ ‏سيرلي‏ ‏ستاك‏.‏

بعد‏ ‏وفاة‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏اختير‏ ‏مصطفي‏ ‏النحاس‏ ‏رئيسا‏ ‏لحزب‏ ‏الوفد‏, ‏وتم‏ ‏تعيين‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏منسقا‏ ‏وسكرتيرا‏ ‏عاما‏ ‏للحزب‏.. ‏وعند‏ ‏تعطيل‏ ‏الدستور‏ ‏في‏ 19 ‏يوليو‏ ‏عام‏ 1928 ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏محمد‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏الوفد‏ ‏في‏ ‏تنفيذ‏ ‏خطة‏ ‏الدعاية‏ ‏في‏ ‏لندن‏, ‏وأوفد‏ ‏لإتمام‏ ‏المهمة‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏يعاونه‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏حامد‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏وعبدالرحمن‏ ‏عزام‏, ‏وتحدد‏ ‏يوم‏ 4 ‏أغسطس‏ ‏لسفر‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏, ‏لكنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يصل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إنجلترا‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏مر‏ ‏ببرلين‏ ‏ليكسب‏ ‏لصف‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏النيابية‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏قرارا‏ ‏من‏ ‏مؤتمر‏ ‏الاتحاد‏ ‏البرلماني‏ ‏الدولي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏عقد‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏في‏ ‏شهر‏ ‏أغسطس‏, ‏وألقي‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏في‏ ‏المؤتمر‏ ‏خطبة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏ضمنها‏ ‏اقتراحا‏ ‏ليوافق‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏المؤتمر‏ ‏يقضي‏ ‏باستنكار‏ ‏الديكتاتورية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحميها‏ ‏الحكومة‏ ‏البريطانية‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏, ‏ووصل‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إنجلترا‏ ‏ليقود‏ ‏حملة‏ ‏دعاية‏ ‏نشطة‏ ‏استهدفت‏ ‏أولا‏ ‏الدفاع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏النيابية‏, ‏وكانت‏ ‏الوسائل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏اتبعها‏ ‏في‏ ‏لندن‏ ‏تندرج‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتابة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصحف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏إلقاء‏ ‏الخطب‏ ‏في‏ ‏الاجتماعات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تعقد‏ ‏خصيصا‏ ‏لهذا‏ ‏الغرض‏, ‏إلي‏ ‏الاتصال‏ ‏بأعضاء‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏العموم‏ ‏بهدف‏ ‏إثارة‏ ‏وتحريك‏ ‏الرأي‏ ‏العام‏ ‏البريطاني‏ ‏للضغط‏ ‏علي‏ ‏حكومته‏ ‏لتتخلي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏القائم‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏. ‏وأظهر‏ ‏في‏ ‏خطابه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏ألقاه‏ ‏في‏ 14 ‏نوفمبر‏ 1928 ‏في‏ ‏الحفل‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أقيم‏ ‏بمجلس‏ ‏العموم‏ ‏حول‏ ‏المسألة‏ ‏المصرية‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏تحكم‏ ‏دون‏ ‏دستور‏ ‏أو‏ ‏برلمان‏.‏
‏

إنسلاخُه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حزب‏ ‏الوفد‏:‏

وفي‏ ‏عام‏ 1928 ‏تولي‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏المواصلات‏, ‏ثم‏ ‏المالية‏ 1930, ‏وأعيد‏ ‏انتخابه‏ ‏لنفس‏ ‏الوزارة‏ ‏عام‏ 1936, ‏وعندما‏ ‏ألف‏ ‏النحاس‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏وزارته‏ ‏في‏ 5 ‏فبراير‏ ‏سنة‏ 1942 ‏عهد‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏بوزارتي‏ ‏المالية‏ ‏والتموين‏ ‏وهما‏ ‏محور‏ ‏الوزارة‏ ‏ونقطة‏ ‏ارتكازها‏ ‏الأساسية‏, ‏فكان‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏دليلا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ثقة‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏الوفد‏ ‏بسكرتيره‏ ‏العام‏, ‏لكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ 26 ‏مايو‏ 1942 ‏أعاد‏ ‏النحاس‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏تأليف‏ ‏وزارته‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏استبعد‏ ‏منها‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏, ‏حيث‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الخلافات‏ ‏قد‏ ‏بدأت‏ ‏تتفاقم‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏إصدار‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏كتابه‏ ‏الشهير‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏الأسود‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تبدأ‏ ‏قصته‏ ‏في‏ ‏صيف‏ ‏مايو‏ 1942 ‏بعد‏ ‏انفصاله‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عضوية‏ ‏الحزب‏, ‏وفي‏ 23 ‏مايو‏ 1943 ‏أصدر‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏النواب‏ ‏قرارا‏ ‏اعتبر‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏أسوأ‏ ‏مثل‏ ‏للنائب‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏في‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏النيابية‏ ‏سنة‏ 1924 ‏وبجلسة‏ 12 ‏يوليو‏ 1943 ‏قرر‏ ‏مجلس‏ ‏النواب‏ ‏بأغلبية‏ 208 ‏أعضاء‏ ‏ضد‏ 17 ‏صوتا‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏فصل‏ ‏حضرة‏ ‏نائب‏ ‏قنا‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏, ‏وعلي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏النحو‏ ‏طرد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الوفد‏ ‏ابن‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏البكر‏ ‏والمجاهد‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏وأكثر‏ ‏زعماء‏ ‏الوفد‏ ‏شعبية‏ ‏والأقرب‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏الجماهير‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏سعد‏ ‏زغلول‏ ‏ومصطفي‏ ‏النحاس‏ ‏باشا‏, ‏وتم‏ ‏فصل‏ ‏أشهر‏ ‏صديقين‏ ‏سياسيين‏ ‏في‏ ‏تاريخ‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏المعاصر‏. ‏ليتجه‏ ‏بعدها‏ ‏بالاتفاق‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏حسنين‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏تأليف‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏يرصد‏ ‏ويكشف‏ ‏ويسجل‏ ‏بالأدلة‏ ‏الموثقة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المخالفات‏ ‏المالية‏ ‏وفضائح‏ ‏نظام‏ ‏الحكم‏ ‏بمصر‏, ‏وتم‏ ‏رفعها‏ ‏لجلالة‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏قام‏ ‏بتسليم‏ ‏العريضة‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏يوم‏ 31 ‏مارس‏ 1942 - ‏ويلاحظ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السرايا‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏لها‏ ‏مصلحة‏ ‏كبري‏ ‏في‏ ‏إحداث‏ ‏الانقسام‏ ‏في‏ ‏صفوف‏ ‏الوفد‏.‏

أسس‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏حزبا‏ ‏جديدا‏ ‏منشقا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الوفد‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏باسم‏ ‏حزب‏ ‏الكتلة‏ ‏الوفدية‏ ‏وأصدر‏ ‏معه‏ ‏جريدة‏ ‏ناطقة‏ ‏بلسان‏ ‏الحزب‏ ‏الجديد‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الكتلة‏ ‏الناطقة‏, ‏واعتقل‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏النحاس‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أقالها‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏في‏ 18 ‏أكتوبر‏ 1944, ‏ثم‏ ‏تولي‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏المالية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوزارة‏ ‏الجديدة‏ ‏برئاسة‏ ‏أحمد‏ ‏ماهر‏ ‏باشا‏, ‏واشترك‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏وزارة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏تشكلت‏ ‏بعدها‏ ‏برئاسة‏ ‏محمود‏ ‏فهمي‏ ‏النقراشي‏ ‏لكنه‏ ‏استقال‏ ‏منها‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏عهد‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏ ‏بالاشتراك‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوزارات‏ ‏العديدة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏شغلها‏. ‏ولم‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏لنا‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏عددا‏ ‏قليلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏والمذكرات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سجلت‏ ‏أفكاره‏ ‏وأهم‏ ‏مبادئه‏ ‏السياسية‏ ‏والإنسانية‏, ‏للتواصل‏ ‏الأجيال‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مر‏ ‏العصور‏ ‏من‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏تلك‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أحذ‏ ‏زعماء‏ ‏الوطن‏ ‏المخلص‏ ‏وعاشق‏ ‏نسع‏ ‏الوطن‏, ‏فمن‏ ‏كلماته‏ ‏الخالدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الوحدة‏ ‏الوطنية‏ ‏قوله‏ ‏في‏ ‏حفل‏ ‏أقيم‏ ‏بشبرا‏ ‏في‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏حين‏ ‏حاول‏ ‏المستعمرون‏ ‏بث‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الفتنة‏ ‏الطائفية‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏الأمة‏ ‏فوقف‏ ‏يقول‏: ‏يقولون‏ ‏أقباطا‏ ‏ومسيمين‏, ‏كلا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏هم‏ ‏مصريون‏ ‏ومصريون‏ ‏أو‏ ‏قولوا‏ ‏هم‏ ‏إخوة‏ ‏لأنهم‏ ‏بدين‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏يؤمنون‏, ‏وأشقاء‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏أمهم‏ ‏مصر‏, ‏ومن‏ ‏أقواله‏ ‏أيضا‏: ‏اللهم‏ ‏يارب‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏والنصاري‏ ‏اجعلنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏المسلمين‏ ‏لك‏ ‏وللوطن‏ ‏نصاري‏, ‏واجعلنا‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏النصاري‏ ‏لك‏ ‏وللوطن‏ ‏مسلمين‏, ‏وأكدت‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المعاني‏ ‏في‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏الدكتوراه‏ ‏المقدمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏مصطفي‏ ‏الفقي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏لندن‏ ‏عن‏ ‏مكرم‏ ‏عبيد‏ ‏باشا‏.‏
‏*





مكرم عبيد باشا فى مائدة إفطار رمضانية


*مكرم عبيد باشا  أحد مشاهير الأقباط  في حقبة الخمسينات، و يقول عنه الصحفى الشهير حسنين هيكل : " مكرم عبيد باشا كان شعلة نشاط، وكان خطيباً مميزاً، ومن الذين يفهمون القضايا الإجتماعية فى مصر فهماً نافذاً، وكان رجلاً يعد حفظه للقرآن وتعمقه فى ذلك لافتاً "

مكرم عبيد باشا هو صاحب المقولة الشهير "نحن مسلمون وطناً ونصارى ديناً، اللهم اجعلنا نحن المسلمين لك، وللوطن انصارا.. اللهم اجعلنا نحن نصارى لك، وللوطن مسلمين". وهو الرجل الوحيد الذي شيع جنازة الشيخ الشهيد حسن البنا بجانب والده بعد أن منع البوليس السياسي آنذاك الرجال من المشاركة في الجنازة.

و تقلد مكرم عبيد باشا منصب وزير مالية مصر الأسبق كما وفديا و مقربا من سعد زغلول باشا  ويغادر مكرم عبيد، دون ان يدعوه احد، منصب سكرتير المستشار الانجليزي لوزارة العدل لينضم للثورة. ليس هذا فحسب، بل انه عندما يختلف سعد مع عدلي يكن حول 'مشروع ملنر'، ينفض السبعة المسلمون من حول سعد ولايبقي معه متمسكا بالحق الوطني غير واصف غالي وسينوت حنا بك. وعندما ينذر سعد بضرورة ايقاف نشاطه أو النفي (7 ديسمبر 1921)، لايرفض الإنذار غير مصطفي النحاس وويصا واصف وسينوت حنا وواصف غالي ومكرم عبيد. لأن كان هذا ما سجله التاريخ، فإن شهود العيان أمثالي لم يروا منذ الاربعينات غير شعب واحد مناضل ضد القهر الاستعماري والظلم الطبقي. بهذه الوحدة الوطنية انتصرت ثورة يوليو وحققنا الجلاء لتردد سماوات مصر 'الله أكبر' وتدق أجراس الكنائس في ايقاع متجانس ويعم البلاد، من ساحل البحر الي اقصي الجنوب، شعار 'الدين للديان والوطن للجميع'. 

و عندما توفي سعد أصبح مكرم عبيد باشا سكرتيرا الذى كان يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة لحزب الوفد وأصبح مصطفي النحاس رئيس حزب الوفد  الذى تزوج من زينب هانم  وفارق السن بينهما كان إلي 33 سنة , ثم  أزيح مكرم عبيد باشا وهو الشخصية ذات المكانة المهمة في حياة الوفد وسابقة على تجربة فؤاد سراج الدين ، وبالرغم من أن يعود لمكرم عبيد في ضم فؤاد سراج الدين لحزب الوفد، ومع أن مكرم عبيد فضلا عن دوره كان رجلا متميزا ثقافيا عن غيره ومن بينهم فؤاد سراج الدين ، وكان دور زينب هانم زوجة النحاس باشا كان أقوي من كل المميزات التي كانت لمكرم عبيد ، وتمكنت من إزاحة مكرم عبيد من قيادة حزب الوفد .. كي يصبح الطريق ممهدا لفؤاد سراج الدين في خلافة النحاس .

*​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيرة حياة البروفيسور الدكتور

" مجدي يعقوب "

أسطورة الطب في العالم*







*بروفيسور مصري بريطاني و جراح قلب بارز ولد في 16 نوفمبر 1935 
ببلبيس بمصر لعائلة قبطية أرثوذكسية تنحدر أصولها من أسيوط. درس الطب بجامعة القاهرة
و تعلم في شيكاغو ثم إنتقل إلى بريطانيا في عام 1962 ليعمل بمستشفى الصدر بلندن ثم أصبح أخصائي
جراحات القلب والرئتين في مستشفى هارفيلد ( من 1969 إلى 2001 ) و مدير قسم الأبحاث العلمية
و التعليم (منذ عام 1992).

عُين أستاذاً في المعهد القومي للقلب والرئة في عام 1986.
و اهتم بتطوير تقنيات جراحات نقل القلب منذ عام 1967. 

في عام 1980 قام بعملية نقل قلب للمريض دريك موريس والذي أصبح أطول مريض نقل قلب أوروبي
على قيد الحياة حتى موته في يوليو 2005.

من بين المشاهير الذين أجرى لهم عمليات كان الكوميدي البريطاني إريك موركامب.
و منحته الملكة إليزابيث الثانية لقب فارس في عام 1992 ويطلق عليه في الاعلام البريطاني
لقب ملك القلوب .

حين أصبح عمره 65 سنة اعتزل إجراء العمليات الجراحية
و إستمر كإستشاري ومُنظر لعمليات نقل الأعضاء.







في عام 2006 قطع الدكتور مجدي يعقوب اعتزاله العمليات ليقود عملية معقدة تتطلب إزالة قلب مزروع
في مريضة بعد شفاء قلبها الطبيعى. حيث لم يزل القلب الطبيعي للطفلة المريضة خلال عملية الزرع
السابقة والتي قام بها السير مجدي يعقوب.حصل على زمالة كلية الجراحين الملكية بلندن
و حصل على ألقاب ودرجات شرفية من كلاً من جامعة برونيل وجامعة كارديف وجامعة لوفبورا
و جامعة ميدلساكس (جامعات بريطانية) وكذلك من جامعة لوند بالسويد وله كراس شرفية في جامعة
لاهور بباكستان وجامعة سيينا بإيطاليا.

تم منحة جائزة فخر بريطانيا في 11 أكتوبر 2007 والمقدمة على الهواء مباشرة من قناة اي تي في
البريطانية بحضور رئيس الوزراء غوردن براون والجائزة تمنح للأشخاص الذين ساهمو بأشكال مختلفه
من الشجاعة والعطاء او ممن ساهم في التنمية الاجتماعية والمحلية. أرتئت لجنة التحكيم ان الدكتور
يعقوب قد انجز أكثر من 20 ألف عملية قلب في بريطانيا وقد ساهم بعمل جمعية خيرية لمرضى القلب
الاطفال في دول العالم النامية ولا يزال يعمل في مجال البحوث الطبية وعمره الان حوالي 71 سنة لذا
تم اختيارة من لجنة التحكيم ليكون الشخصية البارزه في الحفل وتم تسليمه الجائزة في نهاية الحفل
مع حضور عشرات الاشخاص الذين ساهم الدكتور يعقوب بأنقاذ حياتهم على خشبة المسرح. 
*
*





نجح فريق طبي مصري بقيادة الدكتور مجدي يعقوب بتطوير صمام للقلب باستخدام الخلايا الجذعية،
هذا الإكتشاف الذي سيسمح باستخدام أجزاء من القلب تمت زراعتها صناعياً في غضون ثلاثة أعوام.

و يقول الدكتور مجدي يعقوب أنه في خلال عشرة أعوام سيتم التوصل إلى زراعة قلب كامل باستخدام
الخلايا الجذعية. وكان الفريق الطبي قد نجح في استخراج الخلايا الجذعية من العظام وزرعها وتطويرها
إلى أنسجة تحولت إلى صمامات للقلب، وبوضع هذة الخلايا في بيئة من الكولاجين تكونت إلى صمامات
للقلب بلغ طولها 3سم.

تكريم جديد للدكتور مجدي يعقوب وحصولة على الميدالية الذهبية 

جريدة الأخبار 15/ 9/ 2006 م السنة 55 العدد 16974 عقد المؤتمر العالمي لعلاجات القلب في مدينة
برشلونة الإسبانية. وحرص مشاهير أطباء القلب علي حضور هذا المؤتمر المهم، لطرح أو سماع آخر
التطورات العلمية والاستكشافية في علاج القلب من مختلف الأمراض التي يمكن أن تصيبه.
و حضر من الأطباء المصريين 45 طبيبا حضروا هم أيضا ، و علي رأسهم الدكتور حمدي السيد نقيب الأطباء .


وقال الدكتور كمال حليم : 'إن مؤتمر هذا العام تميز بحضور مكثف من المهتمين بلغ عددهم نحو أربعين
ألفا من الأطباء والباحثين والصيادلة والمهندسين الطبيين وممثلي شركات الأدوية، جاءوا من قارات الدنيا
الخمس للمشاركة في تقديم الجديد في الأبحاث العلمية،
والتعرف علي حاضر ومستقبل علاجات أمراض القلب.. وما أكثرها' .

وفى مراسم الاحتفال بتكريم أشهر أطباء العالم في علاج أمراض القلب وجراحاته، الذين كان علي رأسهم
الدكتور المصري العالمي مجدي يعقوب الذي فاز بالميدالية الذهبية تقديرا من المؤتمر لحامل لقب
أكثر أطباء العالم إنجازا في عدد عمليات زرع القلب'، التي قام بها خلال مسيرته الطبية الطويلة..
و كيف حرصت الملكة الإسبانية 'صوفيا' علي تسليمه الميدالية الذهبية تقديرا من جانبها للتاريخ
العلمي للدكتور مجدي يعقوب ، وللأعمال الخيرية الهائلة التي يقوم بها حاليا بعد أن توقف عن إجراء
جراحات زرع القلب.


ولقد أشاد المؤتمر بما حققه الدكتور المصري مجدي يعقوب من الاهتمام بالعناية والرعاية لمرضي القلب
من أطفال دول العالم الثالث، والمساهمة في إنشاء مستشفيات علاج قلوب الأطفال في العديد من الدول
الإفريقية ودول الشرق الأوسط، آخرها المستشفي الذي أقامه في مدينة أسوان، وساهم فيه من أمواله
بمبلغ 10 ملايين دولار، وينوي أن يجري بنفسه الجراحات الحرجة لعلاج الخلل الخلقي لقلوب مرضي القلب
من أطفال مصر دون مقابل.

**





تكريم د. مجدي يعقوب بمناسبة انعقاد المؤتمر العالمي لأطباء القلب، هو واحد من سلسلة الاحتفالات
العالمية التي أقيمت علي مدي العقود العديدة الماضية للحفاوة بالدكتور يعقوب، ولعل أشهرها الحفل
الذي أقيم لتكريمه في القصر الملكي بلندن، وقامت الملكة إليزابيث بمنحه لقب: 'سير الجراحة' ،
و هو اللقب الذي ظل شاغرا لنحو 15عاما إلي أن تقرر منحه بإجماع الأصوات لأستاذ الجراحة المصري
د. مجدي يعقوب في عام.1977 م

*
*





الإضطهاد و مجدى يعقوب 

المهم في الموضوع أن كل انسان يعمل بأمانة وبجهد كبير‏,‏ ومن السهل جدا أن يقول أي شخص
إنهم يضطهدونني وأنا عندما وصلت إلي انجلترا كانوا يقولون إنني أجنبي ولن أحقق شيئا‏,‏ 
المهم ألا يجد الانسان عذرا لنفسه ليبرر عدم استمراره في العمل والاجتهاد والتقدم‏,‏

وكل انسان لو كان مؤمنا بنفسه ويعمل طوال الوقت بمثابرة فسينجح في أي مكان في العالم‏,‏
للأسف كثيرون في مصر تعودوا أن يلوموا الآخرين ولايلومون أنفسهم‏,‏ ويلقون أخطاءهم علي دول خارجية
أو علي الحكومة ولايقولون لأنفسهم إنهم قصروا في العمل ليلا ونهارا‏,‏ وأنا أنصح الجميع بأن يواصلوا العمل
و سيرون النتيجة‏.‏

*
*





مجدى يعقوب وعائلته

‏أنا كنت أحب أن أقضي وقتا أطول مع أسرتي‏,‏ ولكن أسرتي تعذرني خصوصا أولادي‏(‏ أندرو وصوفي وليزا‏)‏
و زوجتي الألمانية‏(‏ ماريان‏)‏ تقول للناس إنني لم أكن موجودا في البيت وإنها تفرغت لي ولأولادنا وللبيت‏,‏
وهذا حقيقي‏.‏

أولادي لأنهم كانوا يفتقدون وجودي في البيت معهم لم يرغبوا العمل في المجال الطبي فأندرو طيار
لكن ابنتي الوسطي ليزا تعمل اخصائية اجتماعية وتحب مصر وتساعدني في عملي في سلسلة الأمل
و الصغري صوفي طبيبة متخصصة في طب المناطق الحارة في افريقيا واستراليا وجنوب امريكا‏.‏

هل الوراثة تلعب دورا رئيسيا في مرض القلب؟

أجري مجدي يعقوب نحو‏20‏ ـ‏25‏ ألف عملية‏,‏ وهو عدد ضخم منها‏2500‏ زراعة‏,‏ ومن الصعب أن أقول أن هناك
عملية أهم من أخري‏,‏ لأن كل عملية تعني حياة انسان‏.‏

هناك قوائم انتظار‏,‏ لكن أنا حريص علي تدريب أطباء علي مستوي انحاء العالم حتي لاينتظر مريض
محتاج لعملية حضوري شخصيا‏,‏ وأنا فخور أن هناك ممن عملوا معي من أصبحوا قادرين علي اجراء عمليات
بنجاح كبير خصوصا في مصر بل إن بعضهم أصبح أفضل مني‏.‏

أنا لم أفكر في الاعتزال ومادمت قادرا علي مساعدة الناس بطرق مختلفة فلن أتوقف‏,‏ خاصة في مجال
إنشاء مستشفيات ومعاهد أبحاث مثل التي تم انشاؤها في اسوان والاسكندرية واثيوبيا وجامايكا‏.‏


وعن تواضعه قال : ‏..‏ هذا ليس تواضعا‏,‏ ولكن الانسان كلما يعرف المعضلات التي امامه يري نفسه صغيرا جدا‏,‏ وهذه حقيقة وليس تواضع.*








*حقاً أنه " أمير القلوب "*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*جمال عبد الناصر*

*[FONT=&quot]جمال عبد الناصر فى سطور*​
​




*[FONT=&quot]ولد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٥ يناير ١٩١٨ في حي باكوس الشعبي بالإسكندرية .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وما أن أتم دراسته الثانوية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقدم إلى الكلية الحربية فنجح في الكشف الطبي 
ولكنه سقط في كشف الهيئة لأنه حفيد فلاح من بني مر وابن موظف بسيط لا يملك شيئاً، ولأنه اشترك في مظاهرات ١٩٣٥، 
ولأنه لا يملك واسطة.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقدم في أكتوبر ١٩٣٦ إلى كلية الحقوق في جامعة القاهرة ومكث فيها ستة أشهر إلى أن عقدت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ واتجهت النية إلى زيادة عدد ضباط الجيش المصري من الشباب بصرف النظر عن طبقتهم الاجتماعية أو ثروتهم، وأعلنت وزارة الحربية عن حاجتها لدفعة ثانية، فتقدم جمال مرة ثانية للكلية الحربية في مارس ١٩٣٧.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التحق جمال عبد الناصر فور تخرجه بسلاح المشاة ونقل إلى منقباد في الصعيد، 
وهناك التقى بكل من زكريا محيى الدين وأنور السادات.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى عام ١٩٣٩ نُقل إلى السودان، وهناك قابل زكريا محيى الدين وعبد الحكيم عامر.[/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=&quot]وفى ٢٩ يونيه ١٩٤٤ تزوج جمال عبد الناصر من تحية محمد كاظم – ابنة تاجر من رعايا إيران –
وقد أنجب ابنتيه هدى ومنى وثلاثة أبناء هم خالد وعبد الحميد وعبد الحكيم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد جرح جمال عبد الناصر مرتين أثناء حرب فلسطين و مُنح نيشان "النجمة العسكرية" في عام ١٩٤٩.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد عودته من فلسطين عين جمال عبد الناصر مدرساً في كلية أركان حرب وبدأ نشاط الضباط الأحرار[/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=&quot]ومع بداية مرحلة التعبئة الثورية، صدرت منشورات الضباط الأحرار التي كانت تطبع وتوزع سراً. 
والتي دعت إلى إعادة تنظيم الجيش وتسليحه وتدريبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم حدث حريق القاهرة في ٢٦ يناير ١٩٥٢ بعد اندلاع المظاهرات في القاهرة احتجاجاً على مذبحة رجال البوليس بالإسماعيلية ، 
وقد بلغت الخسائر ٢٢ مليون جنيهاً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثبت للضباط الأحرار أن الجيش معهم يؤيدهم ضد الملك،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتحرك الجيش ليلة ٢٣ يوليو ١٩٥٢ وتم احتلال مبنى قيادة الجيش بكوبري القبة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد نجاح حركة الجيش قدم محمد نجيب على أنه قائد الثورة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد نجاح الثورة بثلاثة أيام – أي في ٢٦ يوليه – أجبر الملك فاروق على التنازل عن العرش لابنه أحمد فؤاد ومغادرة البلاد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى ١٨ يونيه ١٩٥٣ صدر قرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة بإلغاء الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية، 
وبإسناد رئاسة الجمهورية إلى محمد نجيب[/FONT]*​




*[FONT=&quot]وفى فبراير ١٩٥٤ استقال محمد نجيب بعد أن اتسعت الخلافات بينه وبين أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة، 
وعين جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً لمجلس قيادة الثورة ورئيساً لمجلس الوزراء.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بدأت بعد ذلك أحداث الشغب التي دبرتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرت محاولة لاغتيال جمال عبد الناصر على يد الإخوان المسلمين عندما أطلق عليه الرصاص 
أحد أعضاء الجماعة وهو يخطب في ميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية في ٢٦ أكتوبر ١٩٥٤،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى ٢٤ يونيه ١٩٥٦ انتخب جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية بالاستفتاء الشعبي 
وفقاً لدستور ١٦ يناير ١٩٥٦ ـ أول دستور للثورة.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى ٢٢ فبراير ١٩٥٨ أصبح جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة بعد إعلان الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا، وذلك حتى مؤامرة الانفصال التي قام بها أفراد من الجيش السوري في ٢٨ سبتمبر ١٩٦١.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وظل جمال عبد الناصر رئيساً للجمهورية العربية المتحدة حتى رحل في ٢٨ سبتمبر ١٩٧٠.

[/FONT]*​





​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*زعيم الأمة ...  جمال عبد الناصر*

ا*ختلفنا ام اتفقنا فهو مازال زعيم الامة  له فى قلوب المصريين مكانة رفيعة لا يختلفون عليه فى مواقفه الوطنية ومحبته لتراب هذا الوطن الجليل وبسبب محبته ووطنيته كان وسيظل هو زعيم الامة .
** هو ثاني رؤساء مصر. تولى السلطة من سنة 1956، إلى وفاته سنة 1970. وهو أحد قادة ثورة 23 يوليو 1952، التي أطاحت بالملك فاروق (آخر أفراد أسرة محمد علي)، وشغل منصب نائب رئيس الوزراء في الحكومة الجديدة. تعرض عبد الناصر لمحاولة اغتيال من قِبَل أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فأمر بحملة أمنية ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين. وصل جمال عبد الناصر إلى الحكم عن طريق وضع محمد نجيب (الرئيس حينها) تحت الإقامة الجبرية، وتولى رئاسة الوزراء ثم رئاسة الجمهورية باستفتاء شعبي يوم 24 يونيو 1956 (وفقا لدستور 16 يناير 1956).*

*نشأته*

*ولد جمال عبد الناصر في 15 يناير 1918 في منزل والده -رقم 12 شارع الدتور قنواتي- بحي باكوس بالإسكندرية قبيل أحداث ثورة 1919 في مصر. وهو من أصول صعيدية، حيث ولد والده في قرية بني مر في محافظة أسيوط، ونشأ في الإسكندرية، 
وعمل وكيلا لمكتب بريد باكوس هناك  وقد تزوج من السيدة "فهيمة" التي ولدن في ملوي بالمنيا 
وكان جمال عبد الناصر أول أبناء والديه.
 وكان والداه قد تزوجا في سنة 1917، وأنجبا ولدين من بعده، وهما عز العرب والليثي 
سافرت الأسرة في كثير من الأحيان بسبب عمل والد جمال عبد الناصر. ففي عام 1921، انتقلوا إلى أسيوط، ثم انتقلوا عام 1923 إلى الخطاطبة. التحق عبد الناصر بروضة الأطفال بمحرم بك بالإسكندرية، 
ثم التحق بالمدرسة الإبتدائية بالخطاطبة في الفترة ما بين عامي 1923 و1924، وفي عام 1925 دخل جمال مدرسة النحاسين الإبتدائية بالجمالية بالقاهرة، وأقام عند عمه خليل حسين لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وكان جمال يسافر لزيارة أسرته بالإسكندرية فقط أثناء العطلات الدراسية.

كان عبد الناصر يتبادل الرسائل مع والدته، ولكن الرسائل توقفت في أبريل 1926، وعندما عاد إلى الخطاطبة علم أن والدته قد ماتت قبل أسابيع بعد ولادتها لأخيه الثالث شوقي، ولم يملك أحد الشجاعة لإخباره بذلك وتعمق حزن عبد الناصر عندما تزوج والده قبل نهاية هذا العام
*



*بداية نشاطه السياسى

قد بدأ نشاطه السياسي حينها فقد رأى مظاهرة في ميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية، وانضم إليها دون أن يعلم مطالبها، وقد علم بعد ذلك أن هذا الاحتجاج كان من تنظيم جمعية مصر الفتاة، وكان هذا الاحتجاج يندد بالاستعمار الإنجليزي في مصر، 
وذلك في أعقاب قرار من رئيس الوزراء حينئذ إسماعيل صدقي بإلغاء دستور 1923 ، وألقي القبض على عبد الناصر واحتجز لمدة ليلة واحدة، قبل أن يخرجه والده.
وكتب مقالات بمجلة المدرسة، منها مقالة عن الفيلسوف الفرنسي فولتير بعنوان "فولتير، رجل الحرية"
وفي 13 نوفمبر 1935، قاد ناصر مظاهرة طلابية ضد الحكم البريطاني احتجاجا على البيان الذي أدلى به صمويل هور وزير الخارجية البريطاني قبل أربعة أيام، وأعلن هذا البيان رفض بريطانيا لعودة الحياة الدستورية في مصر

وقتل اثنان من المتظاهرين وأصيب عبد الناصر بجرح في جبينه سبته رصاصة من ضابط إنجليزي وأسرع به زملاؤه إلى دار جريدة الجهاد التي تصادف وقوع الحادث بجوارها، ونشر اسمه في العدد الذي صدر صباح اليوم التالي بين أسماء الجرحى. وفي 12 ديسمبر، أصدر الملك الجديد، فاروق، قرارا بإعادة الدستور.

*

*التحاقه بالكلية*

في عام 1937، تقدم عبد الناصر إلى الكلية الحربية لتدريب ضباط الجيش، ولكن الشرطة سجلت مشاركته في احتجاجات مناهضة للحكومة، فمنع من دخول الكلية، فالتحق بكلية الحقوق في جامعة الملك فؤاد (جامعة القاهرة حاليا)،
 لكنه استقال بعد فصل دراسي واحد وأعاد تقديم طلب الانضمام إلى الكلية العسكرية. واستطاع عبد الناصر مقابلة وزير الحربية إبراهيم خيرى باشا، 
وطلب مساعدته، فوافق على انضمامه للكلية العسكرية في مارس 1937.

ركز ناصر على حياته العسكرية منذ ذلك الحين، وأصبح يتصل بعائلته قليلا. في الكلية، التقى بعبد الحكيم عامر وأنور السادات، وكلاهما أصبحوا مساعدين هامين له خلال فترة رئاسته. رقي عبد الناصر إلى رتبة ملازم ثاني في سلاح المشاة وتخرج من الكلية العسكرية شهر يوليو 1937 .
في عام 1941، طلب عبد الناصر النقل إلى السودان، وهناك قابل عبد الحكيم عامر، وكانت السودان حينها جزءا من مصر. عاد جمال عبد الناصر من السودان في سبتمبر 1942، ثم حصل على وظيفة مدرب في الأكاديمية العسكرية الملكية بالقاهرة شهر مايو 1943 .
في عام 1942، سار مايلز لامبسون السفير البريطاني إلى قصر الملك فاروق وحاصره بالدبابات، وأمره بإقالة رئيس الوزراء حسين سري باشا، بسبب تعاطفه مع قوات المحور. ورأى ناصر الحادث بأنه انتهاك صارخ للسيادة المصرية، وقال عن ذلك:

* 	أنا أخجل من أن جيشنا لم يصدر أي رد فعل ضد هذا الهجوم	 
*
تم قبول ناصر في كلية الأركان العامة في وقت لاحق من ذلك العام. 
بدأ ناصر بتشكيل مجموعة من ضباط الجيش الشباب الذين يملكون مشاعر القومية القوية. ظل ناصر على اتصال مع أعضاء المجموعة من خلال عبد الحكيم عامر، وواصل عبد الناصر البحث عن الضباط المهتمين بالأمر في مختلف فروع القوات المسلحة المصرية.

*مشاركته فى حرب فلسطين*

كانت أول معركة لعبد الناصر في فلسطين خلال الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية عام 1948 . تطوع عبد الناصر في البداية للخدمة في اللجنة العربية العليا (AHC) بقيادة محمد أمين الحسيني، وكان عبد الناصر قد التقي بالحسيني وأعجبه.
 ولكن تم رفض دخول قوات اللجنة العربية العليا في الحرب من قبل الحكومة المصرية، لأسباب غير واضحة
في مايو 1948، أرسل الملك فاروق الجيش المصري إلى فلسطين، وخدم ناصر في كتيبة المشاة 6السادسة. وخلال الحرب، كتب عبد الناصر عن عدم استعداد الجيش المصري، قائلا:
 تبدد جنودنا أمام التحصينات وكان ناصر نائب قائد القوات المصرية المسؤولة عن تأمين الفالوجة. أصيب عبد الناصر بجروح طفيفة في القتال يوم 12 يوليو. وبحلول شهر أغسطس، كان عبد الناصر مع فرقته محاصرين من قبل الجيش الإسرائيلي، ولكن الفرقة رفضت الاستسلام. أدت المفاوضات بين إسرائيل ومصر أخيرا إلى التنازل عن الفالوجة إلى إسرائيل.
 وفقا لإريك مارغوليس الصحفي المخضرم، تحملت القوات المصرية القصف العنيف في الفالوجة، بالرغم من أنها كانت معزولة عن قيادتها. وأصبح المدافعون، بما فيهم الضابط جمال عبد الناصر أبطالا وطنيين حينها


*الضباط الأحرار*

استدعي رئيس الوزراء إبراهيم عبد الهادي عبد الناصر لاستجوابه بشأن شكوك بأنه تم تشكيل مجموعة سرية من ضباط المعارضة، ونفى عبد الناصر هذه المزاعم بشكل مقنع. وكان عبد الهادي أيضا مترددا في اتخاذ تدابير جذرية ضد الجيش، خصوصا أمام رئيس أركانه، الذي كان حاضرا أثناء الاستجواب، وأفرج عن عبد الناصر في وقت لاحق. ودفع هذا الاستجواب عبد الناصر إلى تسريع أنشطة جماعته.
بعد عام 1949، اعتمد الفريق اسم "جمعية الضباط الأحرار". قام عبد الناصر بتنظيم "اللجنة التأسيسية للضباط الأحرار"، وتألفت من أربعة عشر رجلا من مختلف الخلفيات السياسية والإجتماعية، بما في ذلك ممثلين عن الشباب المصريين، والإخوان المسلمين، والحزب الشيوعي المصري، والطبقة الأرستقراطية. انتخب ناصر رئيسا للجمعية بالإجماع.
ورأى ناصر أن الضباط الأحرار لم يكونوا على استعداد للتحرك ضد الحكومة، وظل نشاطه مقتصرا لمدة تقارب العامين على تجنيد الضباط ونشر المنشورات السرية
في 11 أكتوبر عام 1951، ألغت حكومة الوفد المعاهدة البريطانية المصرية لعام 1936، والتي أعطت السيطرة لبريطانيا على قناة السويس حتى عام 1956. ووفقا للسادات:
   جمال عبد الناصر	قرر ناصر *شن "حملة اغتيال على نطاق واسع*"

*ثورة 23 يوليو 

يوم 25 يناير عام 1952، حدثت مواجهة بين القوات البريطانية والشرطة الإسماعيلية أدت إلى مقتل أربعين من رجال الشرطة المصرية بالرصاص، ودارت أعمال شغب في القاهرة في اليوم التالي مما أسفر عن مقتل 76 شخصا. 
بعد ذلك، نشر ناصر برنامجا من ست نقاط لمصر في روز اليوسف لتفكيك الإقطاع والقضاء على النفوذ البريطاني. في مايو 1952، تلقى ناصر كلمة تقول بأن الملك فاروق قد عرف أسماء الضباط الأحرار وسيقوم بإلقاء القبض عليهم، فقام عبد الناصر على الفور بتوكيل مهمة التخطيط للإستيلاء على الحكومة إلى زكريا محي الدين، بمساعدة وحدات الجيش الموالية للجمعية
كان الضباط الأحرار يقولون أن نيتهم ليست تثبيت أنفسهم في الحكومة، وإنما إعادة إنشاء دولة ديمقراطية برلمانية. لم يعتقد عبد الناصر أن ضابطا من ذوي الرتب المتدنية مثله (عقيد) من شأنه أن يكون مقبولا من قبل الشعب المصري، واختار لذلك محمد نجيب ليكون قائدا للثورة (اسمياً). 
انطلقت الثورة يوم 22 يوليو وأعلن نجاحها في اليوم التالي. استولى الضباط الأحرار على جميع المباني الحكومية، والمحطات الإذاعية، ومراكز الشرطة، وكذلك مقر قيادة الجيش في القاهرة. وكان العديد من الضباط المتمردين يقودون وحداتهم، ارتدى ناصر ملابس مدنية لتجنب القبض عليه عن طريق النظام الملكى

يوم 18 يونيو عام 1953، تم إلغاء النظام الملكي وأعلن قيام الجمهورية في مصر، وكان نجيب أول رئيس لها .

خلافه مع نجيب

في يناير عام 1953، حظر ناصر جميع الأحزاب السياسية، وخلق نظام الحزب الواحد. وعلى الرغم من قرار حل البرلمان، كان عبد الناصر عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة الوحيد الذي ما زال يفضل إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية، وفقا لعبد اللطيف البغدادي (أحد زملائه من الضباط). وظل عبد الناصر ينادي بإجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في سنة 1956 . وفي مارس عام 1953، قاد ناصر الوفد المصري للتفاوض على انسحاب القوات البريطانية من قناة السويس
عندما بدأت علامات الاستقلال من مجلس قيادة الثورة تظهر على نجيب، 
حيث نأى بنفسه عن قانون الإصلاح الزراعي وتقرب إلى الأحزاب المعارضة لمجلس قيادة الثورة مثل: جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الوفد، فكر ناصر في تنحيته. وفي يونيو، سيطر ناصر على منصب وزير الداخلية عن طريق عزل الوزير الموالي لمحمد نجيب، وهو نجيب سليمان حافظ[57]، وضغط على نجيب لاختتام إلغاء النظام الملكي.
في 25 فبراير عام 1954، أعلن نجيب استقالته من مجلس قيادة الثورة بعد أن عقد مجلس قيادة الثورة لقاء رسميا دون حضوره قبل يومين. في 26 فبراير، قبل ناصر استقالة نجيب، وقام بوضع نجيب تحت الإقامة الجبرية في منزله. 
وعين مجلس قيادة الثورة ناصر قائدا لمجلس قيادة الثورة ورئيسا لمجلس الوزراء، على أن يبقى منصب رئيس الجمهورية شاغرا .
 وفي وقت لاحق من ذلك اليوم، نظم مئات الآلاف من أعضاء جماعة الأخوان المسلمين مظاهرات، ودعوا لعودة نجيب وسجن عبد الناصر

 واضطر ناصر إلى الإذعان لمطالبهم، ولكنه أجل إعادة نجيب حتى 4 مارس، وقام بتعيين عبد الحكيم عامر قائدا القوات المسلحة، وكان هذا المنصب في يد محمد نجيب قبل عزله
يوم 29 مارس، أعلن ناصر إلغاء قرارات نجيب "ردا على طلب الشارع".
 بين أبريل ويونيو، تم اعتقال وفصل مئات من مؤيدي نجيب في الجيش، وكان محيي الدين منفيا في سويسرا بصورة غير رسمية (لتمثيل مجلس قيادة الثورة في الخارج). 
حاول الملك سعود ملك المملكة العربية السعودية رأب العلاقات بين عبد الناصر ونجيب، ولكن دون جدوى.

مجلس قيادة الثورة

في 26 أكتوبر عام 1954، حاول محمد عبد اللطيف أحد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اغتيال عبد الناصر، عندما كان يلقى خطابا فى الإسكندرية للاحتفال بالانسحاب العسكري البريطاني. كان المسلح بعيدا عنه بـ 25 قدم (7.6 متر)، وأطلق ثماني طلقات، ولكن جميع الطلقات لم تصب ناصر. اندلعت حالة من الذعر بين الجمهور، لكن ناصر رفع صوته وطلب من الجماهير الهدوء، وصاح بما يلي:
فليبق كل في مكانه أيها الرجال، فليبق كل في مكانه أيها الرجال، حياتي فداء لكم، دمي فداء لكم، سأعيش من أجلكم، وأموت من أجل حريتكم وشرفكم، إذا كان يجب أن يموت جمال عبد الناصر، يجب أن يكون كل واحد منكم جمال عبد الناصر، جمال عبد الناصر منكم ومستعد للتضحية بحياته من أجل البلاد .
وبعد عودته إلى القاهرة، أمر عبد الناصر بواحدة من أكبر الحملات السياسية في التاريخ الحديث لمصر[68]، فتم اعتقال الآلاف من المعارضين، ومعظمهم من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والشيوعيين، وتمت إقالة 140 ضابطا مواليا لنجيب. وحكم على ثمانية من قادة الإخوان بالإعدام

تمت إزالة محمد نجيب من رئاسة الجمهورية ووضع تحت الإقامة الجبرية، ولكن لم تتم محاكمته، ولم يقم أحد في الجيش بالدفاع عنه. وبعد تحييد منافسيه، أصبح عبد الناصر الزعيم بلا منازع في مصر.

وفاته

آخر مهام عبد الناصر كان الوساطة لإيقاف أحداث أيلول الأسود بالأردن بين الحكومة الأردنية والمنظمات الفلسطينية في قمة القاهرة في 26 إلى 28 سبتمبر 1970. حيث عاد من مطار القاهرة بعد أن ودع صباح السالم الصباح أمير الكويت. عندما داهمته نوبة قلبية بعد ذلك، وأعلن عن وفاته في 28 سبتمبر 1970 عن عمر 52 عاما بعد 16 عاماً قضاها في رئاسة مصر، ليتولى الحكم من بعده نائبه محمد أنور السادات.


انجازاته

وافق على مطلب السوريين بالوحدة مع مصر في الجمهورية العربية المتحدة، والتي لم تستمر أكثر من ثلاث سنين تحت اسم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (1958-1961) وسط مؤامرات دولية وعربية لإجهاضها.
استجاب لدعوة العراق لتحقيق أضخم إنجاز وحدوي مع العراق وسوريا بعد تولي الرئيس العراقي المشير عبد السلام عارف رئاسة الجمهورية العراقية بما يسمى باتفاق 16 أبريل 1964.
قام بتأميم قناة السويس وإنشاء السد العالي على نهر النيل.
قام بإنشاء بحيرة ناصر وهي أكبر بحيرة صناعية في العالم.
تأسيسه منظمة عدم الانحياز مع الرئيس اليوغوسلافي تيتو والإندونيسي سوكارنو والهندي نهرو.
المساهمة في تأسيس منظمة التعاون الإسلامي عام 1969 .
تأميم البنوك الخاصة والأجنبية العاملة في مصر.
قوانين الإصلاح الزراعي وتحديد الملكية الزراعية والتي بموجبها صار فلاحو مصر يمتلكون للمرة الأولى الأرض التي يفلحونها ويعملون عليها وتم تحديد ملكيات الاقطاعيين بمئتي فدان فقط.
إنشاء التليفزيون المصري (1960)
قوانين يوليو الاشتراكية (1961)
إبرام اتفاقية الجلاء مع بريطانيا العام 1954، والتي بموجبها تم جلاء آخر جندي بريطاني عن قناة السويس ومصر كلها في الثامن عشر من يونيو 1956.
بناء إستاد القاهرة الرياضي بمدينة نصر(ستاد ناصر سابقاً).
إنشاء كورنيش النيل.
إنشاء برج القاهرة
تأسيس جريدة الجمهورية المصرية عام 1954 .
إنشاء معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب.
التوسع في التعليم المجاني على كل المراحل.
التوسع المطرد في مجال الصناعات التحويلية حيث انشأ أكثر من 3600 مصنع.
التوسع العمراني الكبير حيث انشأ في عهده عده مدن واحياء جديده مثل مدينة نصر .
إنشاء التنظيم الطليعي.
جلاء القوات البريطانية مصر في 19 أكتوبر 1954.
إنشاء جهاز المخابرات العامه المصريه عام 1954 .

من أروع اقوال الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر

الأيادى المرتعشة لا تقوى على البناء.

«إن الحرية حق، وإن استحقاقنا للحرية لا يتقرر بما أخذناه منها، بل بحرصنا على ما لم ننله بعد. إن الشعوب التى تساوم المستعمر على حريتها توقع فى نفس الوقت وثيقة عبوديتها، ولذلك فإن أول أهدافنا هو الجلاء بدون قيد ولا شرط. إننا نعلنها عالية مدوية: يجب أن يحمل الاحتلال عصاه على كاهله ويرحل، أو يقاتل حتى الموت دفاعاً عن وجوده».

(كلمة فى هيئة التحرير فى شبين الكوم بالمنوفية).

- «لم نكن نملك إلا هذه الأرواح فوهبناها لمصر، ولم نستردها حتى الآن، فإن أرواحنا وهى كل ما نملك ملك لمصر حتى نحقق أهدافنا كاملة غير منقوصة، وإنى أطالبكم أن يثق كل فرد منا فى نفسه، وأن يثق كل فرد منا فى أخيه، وأن نثق فى نفوسنا، فإذا ما وثقنا فى نفوسنا، استطعنا أن نحقق أهدافنا».

(خطاب فى هيئة التحرير بالإسكندرية).

- «إننا نعيش الآن لحظة مجيدة فى تاريخ وطننا، إننا نقف الآن على عتبة مرحلة حاسمة من مراحل كفاح شعبنا، لقد وضع الهدف الأكبر من أهداف الثورة منذ هذه اللحظة موضع التنفيذ الفعلي، فقد وقعنا الآن بالأحرف الأولى اتفاقاً ينهى الاحتلال، وينظم عملية جلاء القوات البريطانية عن أرض مصر الخالدة، وبذلك تخلص أرض الوطن لأبنائه شريفة، عزيزة، منيعة بعد أن قاست اثنين وسبعين عاماً مريرة حزينة».

 اللهم أعطنا القوه لندرك أن الخائفين لايصنعون الحريه والضعفاءلايخلقون الكرامه والمترددين لن تقوى أيديه المرتعشه على البناء.
    ان النصر عمل والعمل حركه والحركه فكر والفكر فهم وإيمان وهكذا فإن كل شىء يبدأ بالإنسان.

    ان الرجعيه تتصادم مع مصالح جموع الشعب بحكم إحتكارها لثروته .

  لقد أعطيت لهذه الثوره عمرى وسيبقى لهذه الثوره عمرىولسوف أبقى هنا ماأراد الله لى أن ابقى أُقاتل بجهدى كله من أجل مطالب الشعب..لقد أعطتنى هذه الأُمه من تأييدها مالم يكن يخطربأحلامى وليس عندى ماأعطيه غير كل قطره من دمى.




*


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*الاب متى المسكين*

يوسف اسكندر المعروف بـ متَّى المسكين، رجل دين مسيحي قبطي ولد عام 1919 بمدينة بنها بمحافظة القليبوبية وكان من عائلة غنية، ولكن في عام 1948 باع كل ما يمتلكه وتوجه إلى الرهبنه بدير الانبا صموئيل العامر بجبل القلمون، وفي عام 1950 ترك الدير وتوجة إلى وادى الريان للتوحد، وانضم اليه 7 رهبان اخرين في عام 1960, وزاد العدد إلى 12 راهب في عام 1964.

*نشأته*

ولد عام 1919  و تخرج من كلية الصيدلة وكان يعمل بمهنة الصيدلة حتى سنة 1948 وكان يملك صيدلية فى محافظة دمنهور لكنه سمع صوت الرب ووصايا الانجيل وباع كل ما يملك ووزعه على الفقراء ولم يتبقى معه سوى
تذكرة ذهابه للدير

*رهبنته*

ترهبن في دير الانبا صموئيل المعترف (القلموني) في الصعيد يوم 10 أغسطس 1948 [اختار هذا الدير لأنه كان أفقر دير وأبعد دير عن العمران وأكثرهم عزلة].
كان يطوي الليالي في قراءة الكتاب المقدس بتعمق شديد وفي الصلاة والتسبيح حتى الصباح.
 وهناك بدأ يخط أولى صفحات أهم وأول كتبه وهو كتاب: ”حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية“
*
رهبنته ووجوده فى دير السريان بواى النطرون*

[SIZE="4"]+ سرعان ما هزلت صحته بسبب فقر الدير الشديد، ولكنه أجبر على الانتقال إلى دير السريان ـ وادي النطرون (سنة 1951). وهناك تقبَّل نعمة الكهنوت رغماً عنه.

+ عاش متوحداً في مغارة وسط الصخور بعيداً عن الدير، وبعد سنتين، كلف أن يصير أباً روحياً لرهبان الدير وعلى الأخص للشباب المتقدم للرهبنة حديثاً. وهكذا صار رائداً للنهضة الرهبانية في الكنيسة القبطية في هذا الجيل.

+ أرجع الرهبنة إلى حياتها الأولى وأحيا من جديد روح الآباء النساك الأوائل بحياته الروحية والنسكية على أعلى مستوى، بالإضافة إلى روح أبوة وتلمذة وتدبير لأول مرة في برية الأسقيط منذ عصر الآباء الأوائل، مما جمع الشباب المسيحي حوله. ومن هنا بدأت أول جماعة رهبانية في العصر الحديث متتلمذة على أب روحي واحد كما كانت الرهبنة في بدء تكوينها.

*اختياره وكيلا لبطريركية الاسكندرية و تأثيره على الشعب*

+ في 1954 اختاره بابا الإسكندرية الأنبا يوساب الثاني (بابا الإسكندرية)(1946-1956) وكيلاً له في مدينة الإسكندرية (بعد أن رفع درجته الكهنوتية إلى إيغومانس "قمص") حيث مكث حوالي سنة وشهرين (مارس 54-مايو 55) هناك، ترك في شعبها أثراً روحياً عميقاً ما زال ظاهراً حتى اليوم في إكليروس وشعب الكنائس القبطية في الإسكندرية (حوالي 40 كنيسة).

*عودته لحياة الوحدة و معايشته حياة الرهبان*


+ إلا أنه في أوائل عام 1955 آثر العودة إلى مغارته بالدير ليكمل حياته الرهبانية في الوحدة والسكون، أُقيل (تلغرافيا من أنبا يوساب) وعاد إلى دير السريان. وآنذاك ازداد الإقبال على التتلمذ له في طريق الرهبنة.

+ في الجمعة 20 يوليو 1956 ترك دير السريان إلى ديره القديم (الأنبا صموئيل) طلباً لمزيد من الخلوة والهدوء. فتبعه تلاميذه الجدد إلى هناك.

+ ظل هناك 3 سنين رُشح خلالها للمرة الأولى ليكون بطريركاً.

+ في عام 1960 (29 يناير 1960 - فجر سبت لعازر 9 أبريل 1960) عاد هو وتلاميذه إلى دير السريان استجابة لطلب البابا القبطي الجديد البابا كيرلس السادس (1959-1971)، لكنهم آثروا أن يرجعوا إلى حياة الوحدة والهدوء والكامل للحفاظ على روح الرهبنة الأولى.

+ فذهبوا إلى صحراء وادي الريان 11 أغسطس 1960 (تبعد 50 كيلو عن أقرب قرية مأهولة بالسكان في محافظة الفيوم - في عمق الصحراء). وعاشوا هناك في كهوف محفورة في الجبال، حفروها بأيديهم، بحياة مشابهة تماماً وفي كل شيء لحياة آباء الرهبنة الأوائل أنطونيوس ومقاريوس. واستمروا هكذا 9 سنين.

+ في هذه الفترة، ألَّف كتباً روحية كثيرة ما زال يقرأها حتى الآن الشباب المسيحي في مصر والشرق الأوسط ويتأثرون بها.
[/SIZE]
*انتقاله لدير الانبا مقار*


+ في سنة 1969 دعاه البابا كيرلس السادس مع جماعته الرهبانية (12 راهباً) للانتقال إلى دير أنبا مقار (منتصف المسافة من القاهرة والإسكندرية) بوادي النطرون (من القرن الرابع) الذي كانت الحياة الرهبانية فيه توشك أن تنطفئ وعهد إليه بمهمة تعمير الدير وإحياء الحياة الرهبانية في الدير من جديد.
 لم يكن فيه أكثر من خمسة رهبان (مسنين ومرضى) ومباني الدير توشك أن تتساقط.

+ من هذا التاريخ بدأت النهضة العمرانية والنهضة الرهبانية الجديدة الملازمة لها.

+وحتى سنة 2006   الدير عمران بالرهبان ويبلغ عدد الرهبان تقريبا حوالي 130 راهباً فى ذلك الوقت.

+ اتسعت مساحة الدير ستة أضعاف المساحة الأصلية بحيث تتسع لمائة وخمسين راهباً.

+ أصبح الدير محجّاً للزائرين ليس من مصر وحدها بل ومن كل العالم.


*نياحته*

وبعد جهاد في الرهبنة دام 58 عاماً في تكريس كامل للحياة الرهبانية، مُشيحاً بوجهه عن كل ما يعطله عن نموها وامتدادها والكشف عن غناها وعظم بركتها للكنيسة، تنيح بسلام في فجر يوم الخميس الموافق الثامن من يونيو عام 2006، اليوم الأول من بؤونة عام 1722 للشهداء، تاركاً تراثه العريض الغني من سيرة الحياة الزاخرة، وعظاته وتعاليمه المسموعة والمقروءة، ما ستسعد به الأجيال الحاضرة والمستقبلة، لاستعادة مجد الله في الكنيسة والخلاص في نفوس المؤمنين.
فلتكن صلواته وشفاعته معنا ومع الكنيسة كلها.

*مؤلفاته*

+ استمرت مؤلفاته الروحية وتأملاته مستمرة وأصبح له أكثر من 180 كتاباً بخلاف ما ينشره من مقالات في مجلات وجرائد دورية (أكثر من 300 مقالة).

+ في عام 1988 بدأ في كتابة تفاسير لبعض أسفار العهد الجديد صدرت في 16 مجلد تتسم بالشرح الأكاديمي والتفسير الروحي واللاهوتي. ويتراوح حجم هذه التفسير ما بين 500 – 800 صفحة.

وكان قد سبق أن ألَّف مجلداً ضخماً عن القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي سيرة حياته وجهاده ولاهوته (800 صفحة)، 

ومجلداً عن الرهبنة القبطية في عصر القديس أنبا مقار (800 صفحة)، ومجلداً عن سر الإفخارستيا (700 صفحة)، ومجلداً عن حياة القديس بولس الرسول ولاهوته.

+ بعض هذه الكتب والمقالات تُرجم إلى اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والإيطالية والروسية واليونانية والإسبانية .

شفاعة هذا القديس العظيم تكن مع جميعنا .آمين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع يانيفو كعاده موضوعاتك ياحبيبتي

اكيد في عمالقة كتير جداا جداا
بس يسعدني ويشرفني ويباركني ان اتذكر...
العملاق , الاسطورة , الاسد المرقسي
مثلث الرحمات
"قداسة البابا شنــــــــــوده"
*





*طبعا غني عن التعريف
كل حرف كل كلمة كل حاجه قالها او عملها البابا
انا اتعلمت منها 
بحب كل عظاته وقريت معظم كُتبه وقصايده كلها رائعه
وبحب اووي القصيده دي:..
*
*غريبًا عشت في الدنيا                      *​ *وأفكاري أهوائي                      *​ *غريبًا في اساليبي                      *​ *أفرغ فيه آرائي                      *​ *غريبًا لم أجد سمعًا                      *​ *ولا يدرون ما بائي                      *​ *يحار الناس في الفي                      *​ *وفي صخب وضوضاء                      *​ *يموج القوم في مرج                      *​ *بقلبي الوادع النائي                      *​ *وأقبع هنا وحدي                      *​ *ولا ركنا ً لإيوائي                      *​ *غريبًا لم اجد بيتًا                      *​ *ولم أحفل بناديها                      *​ *تركت مفاتن الدنيا                      *​ *بعيداٍ عن ملاهيها                      *​ *ورحت اجر ترحالي                      *​ *لشيءٍ من أمانيها                      *​ *خليَ القلبِ لا أهفو                      *​ *الي ضوضاء اهليها                      *​ *نزيه السمع لا أصغي                      *​ *سعيدًا في بواديها                      *​ *أطوف ههنا وحدي                      *​ *والحان اغنيها                      *​ *بقيثاري ومزماري                      *​ *خلوت بخالقي فيها                      *​ *وساعات مقدسة                      *​ *يموج لمقله الرائي                      *​ *أسير كأنني شبح                      *​ *نزيلًا مثل آبائي                      *​ *غريبًا عشت في الدنيا                      *​ *يشاغلني ولا مال                      *​ *كسبت العمر لا جاه                      *​ *ولا صحب  ولا آل                      *​ *ولا بيت يعطلني                      *​ *تعزيني وأمثال                      *​ *هنا في الدير آيات                      *​ *ولا يخفيه مكيال                      *​ *هنا الإنجيل مصباح                      *​ *قضبان وأغلال                      *​ *هنا لا ترهب الرهبان                      *​ *أغراض  وآمال                      *​ *ولا تستعبد الوجدان                      *​ *فادبار واقبال                      *​ *ولاتلهو بنا الدنيا                      *​ *يريد الأن إغرائي                      *​ *أقول لكل شيطان                      *​ *غريبًا مثل آبائي                      *​ *حذارك انني احيا           *​ 
واكيد لو فضلت اتكلم عن قداسه البابا
مش هيكفيني  صفحات المنتديات كلها .

بركته وشفاعته تكون معانا كلنا امين+
​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيرة حياة المهندس " هاني عازر "
*







* هاني حلمى عازر ( ولد سنة 1948 فى طنطا, مصر ).
مهندس ألماني من اصول مصرية مسيحية أشرف على بناء
محطة قطارات برلين Berlin Hauptbahnhof.

من القاهرة درس الثانوية و تخرج من الجامعة.
سنه 1973 سافر ألي ألمانيا لدراسة الهندسه المدنيه فى بوخوم.

المهندس هانى ترأس فرقة بُناء نفق Tiergarten تحت برلين
سنة 1994 . بعدها أصبح كبير المهندسين لأكبر محطة قطارات
فى اوروبا ليرتر بانهوف فى برلين. و بعد ذلك حصُل علي الجنسية الالمانيه*






*تكريمه في ألمانيا*






*كرمته المستشارة الالمانية أنجيلا ميركل يوم 26 مايو 
2006 فى افتتاح محطة برلين للقطارات لمجهوده و خدمة
الدولة الالمانية بوسام الجمهوريه الألمانيه. بعدها تكرم
فى مصر من الريّس محمد حسنى مبارك يوم 1 أكتوبر 2006.*
​


----------



## soul & life (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس البابا المائة والسادس عشر  .. رجل المعجزات*

*نشأته*

وُلد الطفل عازر في 2 أغسطس سنة 1902 م. من أسرة تقية مشبعة بروح القداسة وكان الثاني بين اخوته، وعاشت الأسرة معظم حياتها في دمنهور نازحين من طوخ النصارى، وكان بيتهم محط استراحة الرهبان
 ومنهم شيخ اسمه القمص تادرس البراموسي الذي قال لأمه عنه يومًا: "إنه من نصيبنا". 
وفي الإسكندرية أتمَّ عازر دراسته الثانوية، وعمل في شركة ملاحة، وفجأة قدم استقالته من العمل معلنًا رغبته في الرهبنة .

*رهبنته*

ساعده الأنبا يوأنس في طريق الرهبنة بموافقة أخيه ووالده والتحق بالكلية الإكليريكية بمهمشة، وفي 27 يوليو سنة 1927 م.
 دخل دير البراموس بتوصية من المطران، ومنذ ذلك الحين لبس جلبابًا أسود وطاقية سوداء. 
وقد منحه الله نعمة في عينيَّ القمص عبد المسيح المسعودي الذي كان ابنًا له وكان هو أب حنون مدقق معه، ورُسم راهبًا في بداية الصوم الكبير يوم الاثنين 25 فبراير سنة 1928 م. وتسمى باسم الراهب مينا.

رُسِم قسًا الأحد 18 يوليو 1931 م. على يد أنبا ديمتريوس مطران المنوفية ودرس بعدها في الكلية اللاهوتية بحلوان مع صديقه القمص كيرلس أنبا بولا،
 ومنذ تلك اللحظة استمر في تأدية صلاة عشية وباكر والقداس كل يوم.

*حياة الوحدة*

بعد خمس سنوات فقط من رهبنته غادر الدير إلى مغارة للتوحد، وكان يعاود الرجوع إلى ديره مساء كل سبت ويغادره مساء كل أحد.
 وزاره أنبا يوأنس البابا في وحدته مع سائح أمريكي يرغب الكتابة عن الرهبنة، ومعه مدير مصلحة الآثار شخصيًا الدكتور حسن فؤاد، وبعد مدة سكن في طاحونة في مصر القديمة بموافقة مدير مصلحة الآثار، الذي كان قد زاره من قبل في قلايته.
 ولم يكن للطاحونة باب ولا سقف، وزامله فيها ذئب كان يأتيه كل مساء ويشرب معه القهوة وفي الصباح يغادر الطاحونة، ثم بمعاونة المحبّين بنى للطاحونة سقفًا ودور ثانٍ ليكون هيكلًا، ودبّر له الله شماسًا ليصلي معه القداس كل يوم.

*وبمشورة قائم مقام الانبا يوساب وبعد نياحة الانبا يوأنس البابا المائة والثالث عشر  أصبح القس مينا المتوحد رئيسًا لدير الأنبا صموئيل القلموني، الذي بدأ بتعميره ثانية وتعمير كنيسة العذراء فيه، وكرّسها أنبا أثناسيوس ورقّاه قمصًا فيها، وعادت الحياة إلى الدير على يد ذلك الناسك البسيط.*

*بناء كنيسة مار مينا بمصر القديمة*

وفي مصر القديمة بُناء على رغبته تم شراء أرض أقام عليها كنيسة باسم مار مينا، بعد أن فشل في تعمير دير مار مينا بمريوط، وأقام هو على سطح الكنيسة وأقام فيها بعض غرف للخدمة، وتعليم الشباب الحِرف، وسُكنًا للغرباء، وعاود إصدار مجلة "ميناء الخلاص"، وتخرج من المغتربين الذين سكنوا تحت رعايته الجيل الأول من الرهبان الشباب.
 وأعطاه الله مواهب كثيرة منها الإفراز وشفاء الأمراض وإخراج الأرواح النجسة مع أنه ظل غارقًا في صمته وصلواته وأصوامه ودموعه إلى أن وقع عليه الاختيار لكرسي الإسكندرية.

*سيامته بابا الإسكندرية*

اصطحبه الآباء الأساقفة - حسب طقس الكنيسة - من ديره إلى مقر البطريركية، وفعلًا قصدوا دير البراموس ومنه إلى البطريركية صباح الأحد 10 مايو 1959 م.

منذ رسامته أصبح بابه في المقر البابوي بالأزبكية مفتوحًا أمام الجميع ليلًا ونهارًا متخذًا من الشباب تلاميذ له، وكانت خدمته متعددة الجوانب.

من الناحية الروحية كان دائم الصلاة أمام المذبح بمحبة وروحانية ألهبت قلوب الشعب فجذب الجميع إلى محبة الله والكنيسة والآخرين.

*صداقته بالرئيس جمال عبد الناصر*

 آثر البابا أن يبدأ خدمته في مصر بما نهج عليه الباباوات على مر العصور، فقام بزيارة رئيس الجمهورية جمال عبد الناصر يوم الجمعة 12 أكتوبر من نفس العام.

مرّت مرحلة كان فيها جمال عبد الناصر يصوّب سهامه ضد الأقباط بكل قوته. وساءت العلاقات بينه وبين البابا. لم يكن لدي البابا ملجأ إلا الصراخ إلى الله وطلب شفاعة مار مرقس كاروز الديار المصرية.

بعمل معجزي فائق تحوّلت العداوة إلى صداقة، فصار البابا والرئيس صديقين حميمين يزور أحدهما الآخر، وقد ساهمت الدولة في سدّ العجز في إيرادات البطريركية، واشترك الرئيس في حفل وضع حجر الأساس للكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى بالأنبا رويس.

*تجلي العذراء مريم
*
من الأحداث الهامة في حِبْرية البابا كيرلس السادس، تجلي السيدة العذراء فوق قباب كنيستها بحي الزيتون بالقاهرة منذ ليلة 2 إبريل سنة 1976 م.، ولمدة سنتين وأربعة شهور متتالية.
 وصاحب التجلي ظهورات سمائية مثل الحمام وروائح بخور ذكية، بالإضافة إلى معجزات شفاء كثيرة لمسيحيين ومسلمين على السواء.

*صداقته للقديسين*

كثيرا ما كان يراهم ويحاورهم ويطلب معونتهم فى الشدائد  والشهود كثيرين  على ذلك ومن احب الاصدقاء لديه صديقه الحميم مار مينا العجيبى .

*نياحته*


جاهد مع المرض طويلا لمدة خمس سنوات  ولم تدم باباويته سوى 11 سنة وعشرة شهور، وتنيح
 فى يوم  9 مارس سنة 1971 م
 وظل جالسًا على الكرسي البابوي ثلاثة أيام ألقى عليه أبناءه نظرة الوداع ثم صُلي عليه بالكاتدرائية الكبرى بالأزبكية.
 ثم بعد ذلك نُقِل جثمانه الطاهر ليدفن تحت مذبح الكاتدرائية الضخمة التي كان قد شيدها في دير مار مينا بمريوط وذلك تحقيقًا لوصيته.
قديس عظيم صاحب معجزات عديدة اثناء حياته وحتى بعد نياحته ويوجد فى المكتبات كتب مؤلفة عن معجزاته .

*شفاعة القديس العظيم تكون معنا جميعا .آمين*


----------



## aalyhabib (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*أشكرك  من  عمق  الأعماق  علي  هذا  الموضوع  الهام*

*الذي  سوف  يثري  ثقافتنا  بهؤلاء  العظماء.*

*ولي  عوده  بعد  الفاصل*
​


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*طه حسين ... عميد الأدب العربى*

 طه حسين علي سلامة 15 نوفمبر 1889 -  28 أكتوبر 1973م) أديب وناقد مصري، لُقّب بعميد الأدب العربي. غيّر الرواية العربية، مبدع السيرة الذاتية في كتابه "الأيام" الذي نشر عام 1929. 
يعتبر من أبرز الشخصيات في الحركة العربية الأدبية الحديثة. 
يراه البعض من أبرز دعاة التنوير في العالم العربي  في حين يراه آخرون رائدا من رواد التغريب في العالم العربي

*نشأته*

ولد طه يوم الجمعة 15 نوفمبر 1889، سابع أولاد أبيه حسين الثلاثة عشر، في قرية الكيلو قريبة من مغاغة إحدى مدن محافظة المنيا في الصعيد الأوسط المصري وما مر على عيني الطفل أربعة من الأعوام حتى أصيبتا بالرمد ما أطفا النور فيهما إلى الأبد، وكان والده حسين عليّ موظفًا صغيرًا رقيق الحال في شركة السكر،
 أدخله أبوه كتاب القرية للشيخ محمد جاد الرب، لتعلم العربية والحساب وتلاوة القرآن الكريم وحفظه في مدة قصيرة أذهلت أستاذه وأترابه ووالده الذي كان يصحبه أحياناً لحضور حلقات الذكر، والاستماع عشاء إلى عنترة بن شداد أسيرة عنترة، وأبو زيد الهلالي.

*رحلته مع العلم
*
سنة 1902 دخل طه الأزهر للدراسة الدينية، والاستزادة من العلوم العربية، فحصل فيه ما تيسر من الثقافة، ونال شهادته التي تخوله التخصص في الجامعة، لكنه ضاق ذرعاً فيها،

 فكانت الأعوام الأربعة التي قضاها فيها، وهذا ما ذكره هو نفسه، وكأنها أربعون عاماً وذلك بالنظر إلى رتابة الدراسة، وعقم المنهج، وعدم تطور الأساتذة والشيوخ وطرق وأساليب التدريس.

ولما فتحت الجامعة المصرية أبوابها سنة 1908 كان طه حسين أول المنتسبين إليها، فدرس العلوم العصرية، والحضارة الإسلامية، والتاريخ والجغرافيا



و ظل يتردد خلال تلك الحقبة على حضور دروس الأزهر والمشاركة في ندواته اللغوية والدينية والإسلامية. ودأب على هذا العمل حتى سنة1914

وفي العام نفسه، أي في عام 1914 أوفدته الجامعة المصرية إلى مونبيلية بفرنسا، لمتابعة التخصص والاستزادة من فروع المعرفة والعلوم العصرية، فدرس في جامعتها الفرنسية وآدابها، وعلم النفس والتاريخ الحديث. بقي هناك حتى سنة 1915، سنة عودته إلى مصر

*
أساتذته ومن قاموا بمساندته خلال مشواره فى العلم*


أول أستاذ لطه حسين, كان الشيخ محمد جاد الرب, الذي علمه مبادئ القراءة والكتابة والحساب، وتلاوة القرآن الكريم في الأزهر تلقى العلم على يد عدد من الأساتذة والمشايخ أبرزهم حسين المرصفي, والشيخ مصطفى المراغي, والشيخ محمد بخيت, والشيخ عطا, والشيخ محمد عبده, وقد أعجب بادئ الأمر كثيراً بآراء هذا الأخير واتخذه مثالاً في الثورة على القديم والتحرر من التقاليد.
في الجامعة المصرية تتلمذ على يد كل من أحمد زكي في دروس الحضارة الإسلامية, أحمد كمال باشا, في الحضارة المصرية القديمة, والمستشرق جويدي في التاريخ والجغرافيا. 

اما في الفلك فتتلمذ على كرنك نللينو, وفي اللغات السامية القديمة على المستشرق ليتمان، وفي الفلسفة الإسلامية على سانتلانا


أما في جامعة باريس فدرس التاريخ اليوناني على غلوتسس, والتاريخ الروماني على بلوك, والتاريخ الحديث على سيغنوبوس, وعلم الاجتماع على اميل دوركايم، وقد أشرف هذا ومعه بوغليه على اطروحته عن فلسفة ابن خلدون الاجتماعية, بمشاركة من بلوك وكازانوفا.

*عودته الى وطنه مصر*

لما عاد إلى مصر سنة 1919 عين طه حسين أستاذا للتاريخ اليوناني والروماني في الجامعة المصرية، وكانت جامعة أهلية، فلما ألحقت بالدولة سنة 1925 عينته وزارة المعارف أستاذاً فيها للأدب العربي، فعميداً لكلية الآداب في الجامعة نفسها، وذلك سنة 1928، لكنه لم يلبث في العمادة سوى يوم واحد؛ إذ قدم استقالته من هذا المنصب تحت تأثير الضغط المعنوي والأدبي الذي مارسه عليه الوفديون، خصوم الأحرار الدستوريين الذي كان منهم طه حسين.
وفي سنة 1930 أعيد طه حسين إلى عمادة الآداب

ورفض طه حسين لهذا العمل, أصدر وزير المعارف مرسوما يقضي بنقله إلى وزارة المعارف، لكن رفض العميد تسلم منصبه الجديد اضطر الحكومة إلى إحالته إلى التقاعد سنة 1932.
على أثر تحويل طه حسين إلى التقاعد انصرف إلى العمل الصحفي فأشرف على تحرير ((كوكب الشرق)) التي كان يصدرها حافظ عوض
ثم حصل على امتياز ((جريدة الوادي)) وراح يشرف على تحريرها,  وفي العام نفسه أي عام 1934 أعيد طه حسين إلى الجامعة المصرية بصفة أستاذا للأدب، ثم بصفة عميد لكلية الآداب ابتداء من سنة 1936.

*زواجه*

تزوج السيدة سوزان بريسو " Suzanne Bresseau
التى ساندته اثناء مشوار دراسته وهى فرنسية الجنسية مسيحية الديانة .. لديه بنت وولد البنت اسمها امينة  
التحقت بالجامعة المصرية  ومؤنس ترجم كتاب (أديب ) لوالده عميد الادب العربى للغة الفرنسية
ويقال بانه اعتنق المسيحية على لسان الاستاذ فريد شحاته سكرتير ه الخاص يقول
طوال أربعين عاماً 
(((( إن الدكتور طه حسين قد اعتنق  النصرانية وأقيمت الطقوس المؤدية إلى ذالك في كنيسة قروية بفرنسا))))
والذى يؤكد قوله بعض من ابيات الشعر التى كتبها طه حسين قبل وفاته وينتقد فيها الدين الاسلامى
وماجاء بالقران من ايات مضلة
والكثير من رجال الدين والازهر اختلفوا معه وحاربوه بسبب ما كان ينتقده ويقوله على الدين الاسلامى ورسول الاسلام

*وفاته*

توفى طه حسين يوم الأحد 28 أكتوبر 1973م.
ولم يكن بجانبه فى تلك الايام سوى زوجته فرنسية الاصل السيدة سوزان

*مؤلفاته*

الفتنة الكبرى عثمان.
الفتنة الكبرى علي وبنوه.
في الشعر الجاهلي.
الأيام.
دعاء الكروان.
شجرة البؤس.
المعذبون في الأرض.
على هامش السيرة.
حديث الأربعاء.
من حديث الشعر والنثر.
مستقبل الثقافة في مصر.
أديب
مرآة الإسلام
الشيخان
الوعد الحق
جنة الشوك
مع أبي العلاء في سجنه
في تجديد ذكرى أبي العلاء
في مرآة الصحفي


----------



## AdmanTios (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*نبذة عن الأم " ماجي جبران " *

*تلك الراهبة التي لا يعرفها أحد*

*و كيف وصلت للترشُح لجائزة نوبل*












* ماجي جبران، راهبة مصرية، كرست حياتها لخدمة الفقراء
في الأحياء والمناطق العشوائية، بالأمس كان لا يعرفها أحد،

و بمجرد أن أعلنت اللجنة المشرفة على توزيع جوائز نوبل
لعام 2012 أنها من ضمن المرشحين للجائزة المخصصة
للسلام، حتى أصبحت حديث مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
و وسائل الإعلام المصرية والعربية والعالمية على حد سواء.

*
*






   كما بدأت الدعوات لها  بالفوز، لتنضم لقائمة المصريين
الحاصلين على الجائزة العالمية الأولى ، وهم نجيب محفوظ،
أنور السادت، أحمد زويل، والدكتور محمد البرادعي.
الأخير الذي أصدر حزبه اليوم بيانا أعلن فيه دعمه لـ''الأم تريز''
المصرية، كما يلقبونها المقربون منها، لتفوز بالجائزة لتسطر
بحروف من ذهب اسم مصر في قائمة جوائز نوبل للمرة الخامسة.

*
*





''ماجي جبران'' أو ''الأم تريز المصرية'' تترأس منظمة ستيفن
تشيلدرن الخيرية منذ عام 1985 والتي تهتم بالأطفال في
الأحياء الفقيرة والمناطق المهمشة، وقد رشحت لجائزة نوبل
للسلام لما قدمته خلال عشرين عاما من عمرها من أجل
خدمة الفقراء و المُعدمين.

*
*





جبران كانت  تعمل مدرسة ''علوم الحاسب'' بجامعة القاهرة،
في الـ 54 من العمر وهبت حياتها للأعمال الخيرية، و وفقا
لتقارير منظمة تشيلدرن فهي تساعد 250 ألف أسرة فقيرة
ويعمل معها أكثر من 1500 متطوع .

*
*





 ''ماما ماجي'' هكذا يناديها أطفال الملاجيء التي تخدم فيها،
قامت بزيارة حضانة سمعان الخراز، بشارع صلاح سالم،
في أول ظهور لها بعد إعلان ترشيحها للجائزة، حيث قامت
بغسل أرجل الأطفال واحتفلت معهم بأعياد ميلادهم وصلت
معهم صلاة قصيرة وخرجت في هدوء رافضة الحديث لوسائل الإعلام.

*
*






جبران، إمرأة لها حضور غريب يبعث على السلام والطمأنينة،
و هي ابنة أسرة متوسطة بدأت عملها لخدمة كل المحتاجين
و المعوزين، بمنطقة مصر القديمة، حيث تعيش أسر بالكامل
وسط الفقر والجهل والمرض في منطقة الزبالين وغيرها من
المناطق العشوائية.

*
*






تبنت جبران قضية '' أطفال الشوراع'' وانتشلتهم من المخاطر
التي تلفهم فقدمت الرعاية الصحية والتطوعية
و عملت علي إنشاء المدارس والاهتمام بهم. 


 بالطبع تخدم الطفل الإنسان دون النظر إلى ديانته
أو شكله أو جنسه.

*
*





و قد تم ترشيح جبران، لجائزة نوبل 2012 ضمن قائمة تضم نحو
202 مرشح ومنهم زعيمة المعارضة الأوكرانية السجينة يوليا
تيمو شينكو وأيضا منظمة ''ميمو ريال'' الروسية الحقوقية
و المعنية بشكل أساسي بجهود المصالحة عبر التوثيق
التاريخي ومؤسستها سفيتلانا جانو شكينا.

و من بين المرشحين أيضا المنشق الكوبي أوسكار إلياس
بسكت. وتعتبر ماجي جبران، مرجحة للحصول على جائزة
نوبل للسلام - بحسب موقع يونيبت - 


++++++++++++++++
*​


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيل جيتس  ...  وليام هنرى جيتس اغنى ثانى رجل فى العالم وصاحب ثورة المعلومات فى العالم*


----------



## soul & life (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بيل جيتس  ...  وليام هنرى جيتس*

بيل هو اختصار لاسم وليام في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهو رجل أعمال ومبرمج أمريكي ومحسن. وثاني أغنى شخص في العالم. أسس عام 1975 شركة مايكروسوفت مع بول آلان وقد صنع ثروته بنفسه 

*بيل جيتس هو صاحب ثورة المعلومات فى العالم .*

*نشأته*

ولد في سياتل، واشنطن في 28 أكتوبر 1955). من والديه وليام جيتس وماري ماكسويل غيتس. ولدجيتس أخت كبرى (كريستاني) وأخت صغرى (ليبي).
وهو من أصل إيرلندي-أسكتلندي (بريطاني). ولد بيل جيتس إلى اسرة بروتستانتية تنتمي إلى كنيسة الأبرشانية

ترعرع الطفل بيل في عائلة ذات تاريخ عريق بالاشتغال في السياسة والأعمال والخدمة الاجتماعية. عمل والد- جده محافظاً وعضواً في الهيئة التشريعية للولاية، 
وعمل جدّه نائبا ًلرئيس بنك وطني، وكان والده محامياً بارزاً. كما شغلت والدته منصباً إدارياً في جامعة واشنطن، وكانت عضواً بارزاً في مجالس لمنظمات محلية وبنوك.

تفوق على زملائه في المدرسة الابتدائية وخاصّة في الرياضيات والعلوم، وقد أدرك والداه ذكاءه المبكر مما حدا بهما لإلحاقه بمدرسة لايك سايد (Lakeside) الخاصّة والمعروفة ببيئتها الأكاديمية المتميزة، وكان لهذا القرار الأثر البالغ على حياة بيل ومستقبله، ففي هذه المدرسة تعرّف بيل على الحاسوب لأول مرّة.


*دراسته فى مدرسة لايك سايد *


في ربيع العام 1968م، قررت مدرسة لايك سايد شراء جهاز حاسوب لتعريف طلابها بعالم الحاسبات، وكانت تكلفة ذلك الامر باهظ جدا على ادارة المدرسة من أجل ذلك قررت المدرسة شراء حسابات مستخدمين بمدة زمنية محددة لطلبتها
ومنذ تلك اللحظة أصبح بيل شغوفاً بالحاسوب- وكان وقتها طالباً في الصف الثامن وعمره 13 عاماً فقد أمضى غالبية وقته في غرفة الحاسوب في المدرسة منشغلاً بكتابة البرامج وتطبيقها لدرجة أنّه أهمل واجباته وتغيّب عن صفوفه الدراسية في بعض الأحيان.
 وفي هذه الغرفة تعرّف بيل على بول آلن (Paul Allen)، طالب آخر يشاطره شغفه وانشغاله في الحواسيب، وخلال وقت قصير نمت بينهما صداقة وثيقة استمرت لسنوات عديدة.

وحين كانت المدرسة تتعاقد مع شركات  الحاسب لتدريب الطلاب عليه كانوا هم بشغف هائل يقومون باختراق نظام الحماية للانظمة وتم حرمانهم من تلك الدورة التدريبية لبعض الوقت من قبل ادارة المدرسة وبعد انتهاء فترة الحرمان ..

 توجّه أربعة من طلاب المدرسة هو بيل غيتس، بول آلن، ريك ويلاند (Ric Weiland)، وكنت إيفانس (Kent Evans) إلى شركة CCC، 
وقدموا عرضاً يقتضي بأن يساعدوا الشركة في إيجاد أخطاء النظام والتي سببت الخروقات التي قام بها الطلاب مقابل أن تمنحهم الشركة زمناً مجانياً وغير محدود لاستخدام النظام.
 وبما أنّ الشركة قد سئمت من تعطل النظام واختراقه المتكرر، وافقت على طلبهم وقررت أن تمنحهم هذه الفرصة.

شكّل الطلاب الأربعة مجموعة أسموها "مبرمجو لايك سايد (Lakeside Programming Group)". وأتاحت هذه الفرصة للمجموعة إمكانية دراسة برامج النظام، واكتسبوا خبرة برمجية واسعة في لغات برمجة كانت شائعة في ذلك الوقت مثل بيسك (BASIC)، فورتران FORTRAN)، ليسب (LISP)، وحتى لغة الآلة (Machine Language) كما قاموا بإنتاج بعض برامج ألعاب.


دخوله فى عالم البرمجة كمهنة وليس فقط هواية

في عام 1970م واجهت شركة CCC مشاكل مالية مما دفعها لإغلاق أبوابها في شهر مارس من ذلك العام.
وعن طريق مساعدة والد صديقه بول آلن  تم مساعدة الشركة
وتم عمل برنامج يساعد الشركة فى نظام رواتب الموظفين 
 باستخدام لغة البرمجة كوبول (COBOL). ولأوّل مرّة حصل الطلاب على ربح مادّي مقابل موهبتهم الفذّة. وبالإضافة لذلك منحت المجموعة حقوقاً للملكية على برامجها، وتمّ الاعتراف بها قانونيًّا.

كان مشروع بيل وبول آلن التالي إنشاء شركة صغيرة خاصة بهما فقط أسمياها (Traf-O-Data)، وقاما بتصميم جهاز حاسوب صغير يهدف لقياس حركة المرور في الشوارع، وأستخدما في تصميمه معالج إنتل 8008. حققت هذه الشركة الصغيرة ربحاً مقداره 20000 دولار أمريكي في عامها الأوّل، وكان بيل وقتها في المرحلة الثانوية، وأستمرت الشركة في العمل حتى دخول بيل الجامعة.


*التحاقه بجامعة هارفارد*

في خريف عام 1973م ألتحق بيل بجامعة هارفارد، ولم يكن وقتها قد قررّ بعد نوع الدراسة التي يرغب بها، فالتحق بمدرسة الحقوق التمهيدية كتجربة، لكنّ قلبه كان ما زال معلقاً بالحاسوب؛ فقد كان يقضي الليل ساهراً أمام الحاسوب في مختبرات الجامعة ومن ثمّ يقضي النهار نائماً في الصفوف الدراسية. 
كان صديقه بول آلن قد التحق بجامعة هارفارد أيضاً، وكانا يتقابلان بشكل مستمر ويتابعان التفكير والحلم بمشاريع مستقبلية لتطوير البرمجيات ونظم التشغيل.
وحالفهم الحظ بحضور اجتماع مع شركة ميتس لعرض البرامج وبحضور رئيس الشركة إد روبرت (Ed Robert) حمّل بول البرنامج على الحاسوب "Altair 8800"، وبدأت عملية تشغيل البرنامج الحقيقية لأوّل مرّة. ويا للعجب!! فقد عمل البرنامج بكل سلاسة ودون أيّة أخطاء، وجلس بول مدهوشاً من هذا الإنجاز العظيم، واتصل ببيل ليزفّ له البشرى السارّة.
تعاقدت شركة ميتس مباشرة مع كلّ من بيل وبول لشراء حقوق الملكيّة للبرنامج، وعيّن بول آلن نائباً لرئيس قسم البرمجيات في الشركة. وبالمقابل ترك بيل جامعة هارفارد وأنتقل للعمل مع بول في تطوير البرمجيّات؛ فقد أدرك الإثنان أنّ المستقبل يكمن في سوق البرمجيّات وأنّ عليهما أن يتصدّرا هذا الدّرب.


*شركة مايكروسوفت (Microsoft)*


في منتصف عام 1975م، وبعد النجاح الباهر الذي حققه كل من بيل جيتس وبول آلان مع شركة ميتس، قرر الاثنان إنشاء شراكة خاصة بينهما لتطوير البرامج، أسمياها " Micro-Soft"
 امتلك بيل جيتس نسبة 60% من حجم الشركة بينما حصل بول آلان على ال40% الباقية، 


مع نهاية عام 1976م، تمّ تسجيل مايكروسوفت رسمياً كشركة مستقلة، وبلغت أرباحها ما يقارب 104 ألفاً و216 دولاراً أمريكياً. واستقال بول آلن من شركة ميتس للعمل بدوام كامل لدى مايكروسوفت، واستمرت مايكروسوفت في تطوير البرامج للأنظمة المختلفة.


*مايكروسوفت ويندوز والمواجهة مع شركة أبل (Apple)*


في العام 1985م انتجت مايكروسوفت النسخة الأولى من نظام تشغيل ويندوز1.0(Microsoft Windows1.0)
وقد تم الاتفاق والتعاون بين شركة ابل و سمحت شركة أبل للحاسوب لمايكروسوفت باستخدام هذه الأجزاء بناءً على اتفاق جرى بين الشركتين). وكان هذا النظام بديلاً لنظام التشغيل MS-DOS ومنافساً لأنظمة التشغيل الأخرى المتوفرة في السوق. 
مكّن هذا النظام الجديد المستخدمين من استخدام مؤشر الفأرة، والتنقّل بين عدّة نوافذ في نفس الوقت، مع احتوائه على عدّة تطبيقات مثل: برنامج المفكرة (notepad)، وتقويم سنوي، وساعة، وبرنامج الآلة الحاسبة، بالإضافة لإمكانية تفعيل نظام التشغيل MS-DOS.

في عام 1987 م انتجت شركة مايكروسوفت النسخة الثانية من نظام التشغيل ويندوز2.0(Windows 2.0)، وأضافت له بعض التحسينات مثل زيادة سرعة المعالجة وزيادة حجم RAM المستخدمة. بالإضافة لدعم النوافذ بخاصية التراكب(overlapping)، والتي تعني إمكانية فتح عدّة نوافذ فوق بعضها البعض.

وفي عام 1990 م وبعدما أنتجت شركة مايكروسوفت النسخة الثالثة من نظام التشغيل ويندوز3.0 (Windows 3.0)،

*
انجازات مايكروسوفت*



أصدرت شركة مايكروسوفت خلال ثلاثين عاماً العديد من البرامج الإبداعية التي انتشرت في جميع أنحاء العالم ونالت إعجاب ملايين المستخدمين. ولعلّ أول ما يتبادر للأذهان عند ذكر اسم شركة مايكروسوفت حزمة البرامج المكتبية أوفيس (Microsoft Office) التي أصدرت لأوّل مرّة في العام 1989م، وتضم مجموعة من التطبيقات الشهيرة مثل:برنامج وورد (Word) وإكسل (Excel) وبوربوينت (Power Point) وغيرها. وفي محاولة منها للمشاركة بثورة الإنترنت التي أكتسحت العالم .


أصدرت مايكروسوفت برنامج متصفح الإنترنت الشهير إكسبلورر(Internet Explorer) في العام1994م، والذي يستخدم حالياً من قبل حوالي 80% من مستخدمي شبكة الإنترنت حول العالم .


كذلك أصدرت بعض التطبيقات الأساسية مثل: ActiveX وMicrosoft SQL Server ومحرك البحث الشهير MSN ومن ثم قامت مايكروسوفت باعادة تصميم للمحرك واطلقته تحت الاسم التجاري Bing وبحمله تسويقيه ضخمه تقدر بـ100 مليون دولار.

وأصدرت مايكروسوفت الموسوعة الإلكترونية إنكارتا (Microsoft Encarta) في العام 1993م، والمتوفرة بسبع لغات عالمية، وتضم ما يقارب المئة ألف مقال مع الكثير من الصور ثنائية وثلاثية الأبعاد والمقاطع المصورة والرسوم التوضيحية والخطوط الزمنية، وتتميز الموسوعة بدرجة عالية من الدّقة والحياديّة ونتيجة للأزمة المالية التي عصفت بالعالم اجمع اضطرت مايكروسوفت لاعلان ايقافها لموسوعة انكارتا.

كما ساهمت شركة ميكرسوفت في إنتاج الكثير من البرمجيّات الشهيرة أو التطوير والإضافة على بعض البرمجيات الموجودة مثل: Microsoft Visual C++ ،Microsoft Visual Basic، Microsoft FoxPro، Microsoft QuickBasic، Microsoft Visual InterDev، Microsoft Visual J++،Microsoft Delta، وغيرها الكثير.


*زواج بيل جيتس
*

تزوّج بيل جيتس من ميليندا فرينش (Melinda French) في عام 1994 وأنجبا ثلاثة أطفال هم: جينفر كاثرين (1996)، روري جون (1999)، فيبي أديل (2002). وتعيش العائلة في منزل عصري ضخم ومكلف يطلّ على بحيرة في العاصمة واشنطن. منذ عام 1996 وحتّى 2006 حمل بيل جيتس لقب " أغنى رجل في العالم"، فقد قدّرت ثروته في عام 1999 ب 100 مليار دولار أمريكي وقد تربع على العرش مرة أخرى عام 2007 وما يزال يلقب بذلك حتى عام 2007.


*اعماله الخيرية
*
في عام 2000 أنشأ بيل وزوجته مليندا مؤسسة بيل وميلندا جيتس وهي تعنى بالأعمال الخيرية  وقدّمت هذه المؤسسة الكثير من الدعم المادي على لمحاربة مرض الإيدز والأوبئة المتفشية في دول العالم الثالث.
 كما قدمت المؤسسة المساعدة لطلاب على مقاعد الدراسة على شكل منح دراسية، فمنحت ما يقارب 210 مليون دولار أمريكي لجامعة كامبريدج في العام2000، و1 دولار أمريكي لاتحاد يموّل طلاب الجامعات الأمريكيين من أصل إفريقي.

حمل بيل جيتس مؤخّراً اهتماماً جديداً تمثل في تحسين التعليم في المدارس الحكومية الأمريكية. وظهر في عدّة مناسبات وبرامج شهيرة (مثل برنامج أوبرا وينفري) في محاولة منه لتسليط الضوء على مشكلة ضعف التحصيل الأكاديمي لطلاب المدارس الحكومية وبذل الجهود لحلّها.

في يونيو 2008 لم يعد بيل جيتس يعمل بوقت وبشكل كامل كمدير تنفيذي لشركة مايكروسوفت، فعين مكانه كرئيس للشركة ستيف بالمر الذي يعرفه منذ فترة الدراسة في جامعة هارفارد، فلقد أصبح يعمل بشكل جزيء بالشركة وقرر غيتس التفرغ لمنظمته الخيرية مؤسسة بيل وميلندا جيتس وهي أكبر جمعية خيرية في العالم والممولة جزئيا من ثروته .


----------



## soul & life (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*كوكب الشرق .. سيدة الغناء العربى  ..  ام كلثوم*

فاطمة إبراهيم السيد البلتاجي، أم كلثوم (31 ديسمبر 1898 - 3 فبراير 1975)، مغنية وممثلة مصرية. اشتهرت في مصر وفي عموم الوطن العربي في القرن العشرين، ولقبت بكوكب الشرق وسيدة الغناء العربي.


*نشأتها*


ولدت في محافظة الدقهلية لإبراهيم البلتاجي مؤذن قرية طماي الزهايرة، مركز السنبلاوين، كانت تحفظ وتغني القصائد والتواشيح هي وأخوها خالد إبراهيم البلتاجي. وفي حدود سن العاشرة كانت قد أصبحت تغني أمام الجمهور في بيت شيخ البلد في قريتها.


*بداية مشوارها الفنى*

بدأت تشتهر ام كلثوم ويكون لها معجبينها  يطلبونها بالاسم وبعد ان كانت مصدر دخل اضافى للاسرة اصبحت هى مصدر الرزق الاساسى لاسرتها وكان والها واخوها مجرد بطانة لها اى 
مساعدين ومساندين لها .

تعرف والدها على الشيخ زكريا احمد وابو العلا محمد جاءوا فى ذلك الوقت الى السنبلاوين لاحياء ليالى رمضان .
واقنعوا والدها بانتقاله الى القاهرة ومعه ام كلثوم من اجل مستقبل ام كلثوم الفنى
كانت تلك الخطوة الأولى في مشوارها الفني.
 حينهاأحيت ليلة الإسراء والمعراج بقصر عز الدين يكن باشا وأعطتها سيدة القصر خاتما ذهبيا وتلقت أم كلثوم 3 جنيهات أجرا لها.
في عام 1921 عادت إلى القاهرة لكى تستقر نهائيا.1923 غنت في حفل حضرته كبار مطربات عصرها وعلى رأسهم منيرة المهدية شخصيا والتي كانت تلقب بسلطانة الطرب.

وفى عام 1924 تعرفت على احمد رامى عن طريق ابو العلا ولحن لها فيما بعد الكثير من الاعمال الرائعة  وايضا لها فى ذات التوقيت الملحن محمد القصبجى ودكتور شهيروهو الدكتور احمد صبرى النجريدى  كان يهوى الموسيقى ولحن لها خصيصا  ولكن لا يدوم التعاون بينهم طويلا .


*أول فرقة موسيقية خاصة بأم كلثوم*



في ذلك العام بدأ محمد القصبجي في إعداد أم كلثوم فنيا ومعنويا مشكلاً لها فرقتها الخاصة, وأول تخت موسيقي يكون بديلا لبطانة المعممين التي كانت معها دائما, بعد ان نشنت الصحف والمجلات انتقاد لازع لزيها الذى كانت ترتديه اثناء غناءها مع ابوها واخوها الشيخ خالد.
بعد ذلك بعام تقريبا خلعت أم كلثوم العقال والعباءة وظهرت في زي الآنسات المصريات، وذلك بعد أن توفى الشيخ (أبو العلا محمد) الذي ترك فيها تأثيرا روحيا عظيما .
وتوالت النجاحات واشتهرت أم كلثوم واتعرفت فى الوسط الفنى .

*تعاونها مع السنباطى*

ظل السنباطي يلحن لأم كلثوم ما يقرب من 40 عاما، ويكاد يكون هو ملحنها الوحيد في فترة الخمسينات .
في سنة 1966 غنت من الحان رياض السنباطي قصيدة الأطلال من كلمات الشاعر إبراهيم ناجي وكان غناؤها لهذه الأغنية بعد عام واحد من غنائها لاغنية انت عمري من الحان محمد عبد الوهاب، وكان ذالك بمثابة رد من السنباطي على عمل عبد الوهاب انت عمري الذي حقق نجاحاً كبيراً واثبت السنباطي أيضاً قدرته الفائقة علي تلحين القصائد.

*ثورة يوليو*

وجاءت ثورة يويو وكان الشعب ثائر على كل ما يخص الملك وسياساته  فتم منع كل اغنى ام كلثوم وطردها من منصب نقيبة الموسيقيين بعلة انها مطربة العهد البائد وكان ذلك القرار الظالم قرار فردى لا يمثل كل ضباط الثورة
وصل الموضوع إلى جمال عبد الناصر شخصيا، الذي ألغى هذا القرار، ويذكر أن الذي أوصل إليه الموضوع هو مصطفى أمين في سبتمبر 1952 وعلى إثر نزاع على منصب النقيب يتم إلغاء انتخابات النقابة، ويتم تعيين محمد عبد الوهاب نقيبا للموسيقيين. على إثر هذا الموقف وما تردد عن مساندة بعض الضباط الأحرار لعبد الوهاب؛ تُبَلِغ أم كلثوم قرار اعتزالها إلى الصاغ أحمد شفيق الأبو عوف.
الذي نقله إلى مجلس قيادة الثورة، فذهب إليها وفد مكون من جمال عبد الناصر وعبد الحكيم عامر وصلاح سالم لإقناعها بالعدول عن رأيها، لقد أثرت هذه اللحظة فيها كثيرا جدا كما ظهر فيما بعد من أغانٍ لها ومواقف، وحملت إعجابا جارفا بعبد النـاصر وبمواقفه ككل الشعب آنذاك، ويتجلى ذلك في أغنية مثل (بعد الصبر ما طال نهض الشرق وقال، حققنا الآمال برياستك يا جمال) أو (يا جمال يا مثال الوطنية..أجمل أعيادنا المصرية برياستك للجمهورية)

*سر ارتداءها للنضارة السوداء !!*

عام 1954 خفضت أم كلثوم جدول حفلاتها الموسيقية بسبب المشاكل الصحية التي تعاني منها. وأذكر أن النظارة السوداء التي كانت ترتديها بشكل مستمر كانت بسبب مرض الغدة الدرقية الذي أدى إلى جحوظ عينيها. كان هذا سببا أيضا لايقافها لنشاطها التمثيلي الذي اقتصر على 6 أفلام.


*زواجها*

عام 1954 تزوجت أم كلثوم من حسن السيد الحفناوي أحد أطبائها الذين تولوا علاجها واستمر الزواج حتى وفاتها. في عام 1975 .
ولم تكن مثل باقى المطربات فى ذلك الوقت تتحدث كثيرا عن حياتها الشخصية فالمعلومات عن حياتها الشخصية كانت قليلة جدا.

ومن اروع الملحنين الذين تعاونت معهم ولمع نجمها فى توقيت الستينيات الملحن الرائع بليغ حمدى والموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب  وكانت تتعاون مع كبار المؤلفين مثل احمد رامى و مأمون الشناوى .

*النكسة*


مثلها مثل باقى المصريين استقبلت خبر النكسة بكل حزن واسى 
 إلا انها سارعت وكانت من أوائل المطربين الذين أقاموا الكثير من الحفلات داخل مصر وخارجها للتبرع بأرباحها إلي المجهود الحربي وتغني اغنيتها الشهيرة
 (أصبح عندي الآن بندقية) وغنت أيضا أغنية (حبيب الشعب) لعبد الناصر بعد تنحيه وعودته 
ثانيا وهذة المواقف الوطنية لها تميزها عن غيرها من الفنانين والفنانات الى هذا الوقت يذكر جيدا الشعب المصرى وقفتها مع قواتنا المسلحة بعد الهزيمة وموقفها النبيل .

*وفاة عبد الناصر*

وكانت وفاة عبد الناصر ايضا نكسة اخرى فى تاريخ الشعب المصرى لانه كان القائد والبطل
وكان القدوة والشعب كله بجميع طوائفه يحبونه ويقدرونه كثيرا
تنتهي فترة الستينات بوفاة جمال عبد الناصر في 28 سبتمر 1970 وكانت وقتها تغني في أحد الحفلات بروسيا فعادت إلي مصر وغنت (رسالة إلى الزعيم) من تأليف نزار قباني وإلحان رياض السنباطي عام 1970 ترثي بها عبد الناصر بعد وفاته.


*وفاتها *

أثناء البروفات للأغنية وقعت صريعة لمرض التهاب الكلى. سافرت إلى لندن للعلاج وكانت قبل سفرها قد طلبت من الشاعر صالح جودت أن يكتب أغنية بمناسبة نصر أكتوبر وبعد عودتها طلبت من الملحن رياض السنباطي تلحينها حتى تغنيها في عيد النصر لكنها توفيت قبل أن تؤديها وكانت الأغنية مطلعها (ياللى شبابك في جنود الله.... والحرب في قلوبهم صيام وصلاة).
في 22 يناير 1975 تصدرتْ أخبار مرض أم كلثوم الصحف وكانت الإذاعة تستهل نشراتها بأخبار مرض أم كلثوم وعرض الناس التبرع بالدم لأم كلثوم. 
في 3 فبراير 1975 في القاهرة تلف ملامح عدم التصديق وجوه الجميع.. تندمج اذاعات الشرق الأوسط والبرنامج العام وصوت العرب في موجة واحدة لتعلن الحقيقة. ظهر يوسف السباعي في تمام السادسة مساءا ليلقى النبأ, بينما وقف المهندس سيد مرعي رئيس مجلس الشعب دقيقة حدادا.
 أرسل الأمير عبد الله الفيصل هدية عبارة عن عدة ليترات من ماء زمزم وصلت مباشرة من الأراضي المقدسة كواجب أخير.

وبوفاة السيدة أم كلثوم فقدت مصر هرمها الرابع فكانت سيدة من طراز خاص وفقد العالم العربى كوكبه المشرق ..
وتم تشييع جنازتها فكانت جنازة مهيبة جدا  بلغ عدد المشيعيين اكثر من 4 مليون شخص.

رحم الله أم كلثوم  سيدة الغناء العربى وكوكب الشرق .


----------



## AdmanTios (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*نبذة عن " والت ديزني "*

*



*


_*بداية والت ديزني*_


*ولد والت ديزني في شيكاغو عام 1901 ، ثم بعد ذلك سافر*
* مع عائلته إلى ولاية ميسوري و من ثم إلى ولاية كنساس ،*





* حيث كان عمره 10 سنوات و بدء يشتغل مع أخيه في توزيع*



* الصحف ، و في نفس الوقت كان يدرس بالمدرسة و التحق*



* أيضا في مدرسة ليلية لتعليم الرسم*



*



*



* أحب ديزني العمل بتلك الفترة ، حيث ترك المدرسة في سن*


* ال 16 كي يلتحق بالصليب الأحمر كسائق سيارة إسعاف*


* خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى كي يقوم بجمع  بعض المال*


* و أيضا كي يلحق بأخيه الذي كان يحبه جدا ، *


* كان سن ديزني تلك الفترة صغير للعمل في الصليب الأحمر*


* و لكن قام بتزوير شهادة ميلاده كي يعمل معهم و فعلا تم*


* إرساله لفرنسا *


*عودة ديزني لأمريكا  

* *عاد ولت ديزني إلى أمريكا ليبحث عن وظيفة جديدة*


* و كانت لديه رغبة كبيرة في العمل في مجال الأفلام و رسوم*


* الكاركتير ، حيث تقدم للعمل بصحيفة ، و لكنه رفض بسبب*


* عدم مقدرته  برسم الكاركتير الساخر الذي تريده الصحيفة*


*



*

* بعد ذلك وجد عملا لدى مؤسسة  " Pesman-Rubin Commercial Art Studio  "*

* مقابل 50 دولار شهريا ، وكان يقوم بتصميم غلاف البرنامج*

* الأسبوعي لمسرح نيومان*

* خلال عمله الأول هذا ، التقى والت ديزني بشاب في مثل*

* عمره لديه نفس إهتمامات ديزني ، و قام الشابان عام 1920*
* بإنشاء مؤسسة تحمل اسم " Iwerks-Disney Commercial Artists  "*

* و أصبحت الشركة تعمل في مجال الدعاية و الإشهار ،*
​* لكن هذا الأمر لم يلب حاجيات و طموحات ديزني ، لذلك بدأ*​* بإنجاز أفلامه الخاصة و بيعها لصالح مسرح نيومان،*​* حيث لم تكن تتجاوز أفلامه الكرتونية أكثر من دقيقة واحدة ،*​* ومع ذلك فقد أغرت الجماهير و سحرتهم لأنها كانت تنبض*​* بمشاكلهم و تنتقد أوضاعهم و همومهم ، وبعد إحساسه*​* بمدى أهمية أفلام الكرتون قرر بأن يرحل من هذه المؤسسة*
*



بداية أفلام الكرتون لديزني و الفشل السريع


*​*



*​* عام 1922 ، أطلق ديزني مؤسسة Laugh-O-Grams, Inc ،*​* التي تنتج أفلاما قصيرة بالرسوم المتحركة ، استمد أحداثها*​* من قصص الساحرات و قصص الأطفال ،  كانت هذه الأفلام*​* القصيرة تباع بسهولة و كانت لديها شعبية كبيرة  ،*​* لكن التكاليف كانت أكثر من الأرباح ،  و بعد إنتهائه من فيلم*​* أليس في بلاد العجائب ، أعلنت الشركة إفلاسها و كان ذلك*​* في عام 1923*​* استطاع ديزني انقاذ جهاز كاميرا ونسخة من عمله الأصلي*​* " أليس في بلاد العجائب " من أيدي الدائنين وبعد جمع بعض*​* المال من أخذ الصور الفوتوغرافية لصالح بعض الصحف المحلية، *​* توجه ديزني غربا نحو هوليوود ليبدأ من جديد .*
*


ديزني .. بداية جديدة في هوليود 


*​*



*​* إستطاع ديزني بهوليود من خلال فيلم أليس في بلاد العجائب*​* و فيليمن قصيرين آخرين بأن يقوم بعرض موهبته ، و بعدها قد*​* حصل على الدعم المالي من عدة جهات ليبدء عمله مره أخرى*​* حيث وصلت شركته ديزني برودكشنز للعالمية التي أسسها*​* و لكن دون تحقيق الأرباح بسبب أن منتجاته كانت غالية الثمن*​* نقطة التحول لديزني كانت من خلال فيلم كرتون سينمائي*​* طويل  وهو  " سنو وايت والأقزام السبعة " ، حيث حقق أرباح*​* جيدة من هذا الإنتاج ،  فقد ظهر هذا الفيلم في عام 1937*​* وكان نجم شباك التذاكر*​*



*​*  بدأ بعدها ديزني بعمل ثلاثة أفلام أخرى  و هي “بينوكيو”*​* و “بامبي” و “وفانتازيا”، و بالرغم من الميزانية الكبيرة إلا إنها*​* لم تكن ناجحة في البداية في الأسواق الأمير كية  و زادت*​* الأمور سوءا عندما اندلعت الحرب العالمية الثانية مع إصدار*​* الأفلام الثلاثة  مما دمر السوق الأوروبية المربحة  ومع ازدياد*​* ديون الإنشاء ، فإن البديل الوحيد للتمويل كان بيع أسهم*​* الشركة للجمهور، حيث جمع حوالي 8 ملايين دولار لرأس*​* المال، مما أنقذ الشركة مرة ثانية*
*

لم تكن النهاية بل بداية جديدة 



*​*



*
​* بالرغم من الشركة تحولت شركة عامة فلم تكن النهاية*
​* لـ “ديزني برودكشنز”  فقد كان والت ديزني يدير الشركة*
​* بسيطرة تامة على كل التفاصيل ولم ييكن يحبذ تفوض*
​* أي مسؤوليات أو واجبات إلى للمساهمين ، *
​* و قد أصبح ديزني تعبا من أفلام الكرتون والسينما، *
​* لذلك حول اهتمامه إلى حلم آخر، وهو إقامة حديقة للتسلية  ،*
​* تم محاولة إقناع مجلس الإدارة وبعض المصارف بذلك المشروع  *
​* و لكن رفض  طلب ديزني للحصول على التمويل ، وفي ظل*
​* حماسه الشديد للحصول على المال من أجل تحقيق حلمه ،*
​* فتحول إلى مصدر آخر لرأس المال وهو التلفزيون*
​*



*
​* وبالرغم من أن التلفزيون كان أحدث وسيلة للتسلية وأكثرها شعبية،*


* إلا أن شركة  " ديزني برودكشنز " كانت تجنبته ، لأنها رأت بأنه يحط*


* من قدرها ، ولكن لم يكن هناك طريق آخر لديزني ، فقد وافق ديزني*


* على إقامة مشروع مشترك مع تلفزيون " أي بي سي   (ABC) " *


* مقابل 5 ملايين دولار من التمويل للحديقة ،*





* وافق بعدها ديزني على بث ميكي ماوس في التلفزيون عام 1950 ،*


* و هنا بدء الفأر ميكي ماوس يشتهر ، حيث كان أول ظهور لميكي*


* ماوس عام 1928 ة لكن لم يكن مشهورا ، حيث لم يكن الفأر ميكي*


* في البداية بهذا الشكل ،  فلقد أجريت الكثير من التعديلات عليه*


* حتى أصبح بالشكل الذي نراه  الآن ، و الجميل بالموضوع  بأن أول*


* من قام بأداء صوت ميكي هو ولت ديزني نفسه*
​*شركة ديزني الآن 



* *لقد توفى  ديزني في عام 1966 مخلفا وراؤه شركة عملاقة*

* في مجال الرسوم المتحركة ، ولكن هذه الشركة لم تنتهي*

* بموته بل نمت و تطورت أكثر و أكثر ، حيث لدى الشركة الآن*

* أكثر من  150 ألف موظف وما يزيد عن 40 مليار دولار*

* من العائدات ، وبالإضافة إلى حدائق ديزني حول العالم ،*


* و منحت الشركة اسمها التجاري عبر قنوات تسلية مختلفة*

* مثل قناة ديزني تلفزيونية، وإذاعة ديزني، وإنتاج ديزني المسرحي ... الخ *​* و من أشهر أفلام الشركة هي قراصنة الكاريبي ، طرزان ،*

* اليس في بلاد العجائب ، علاء الدين  و الكثير و الكثير *​


----------



## AdmanTios (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيرة و حياة و تاريخ
المُبدع " مايكل انجلو "​*​




*ميكيلانجيلو بوناروتي (بالإيطالية: Michelangelo Buonarroti)
هو رسام ونحات ومهندس وشاعر إيطالي، كان لإنجازاته الفنية
الأثر الأكبر على محور الفنون ضمن عصره وخلال المراحل
الفنية الأوروبية اللاحقة.​*


*اعتبر ميكيلانجيلو أن جسد الإنسان العاري الموضوع الأساسي
بالفن مما دفعه لدراسة أوضاع الجسد وتحركاته ضمن البيئات
المختلفة . حتى أن جميع فنونه المعمارية كانت ولابد أن تحتوي
على شكل إنساني من خلال نافذة، جدار، أو باب .​*


*كان ميكيلانجيلو يبحث دائما عن التحدي سواء كان تحديا
جسديا أو عقليا، وأغلب المواضيع التي كان يعمل بها كانت
تستلزم جهدًا بالغاً سواء كانت عبارة عن لوحات جصية أو لوحات فنية،
و كان ميكيلانجيلو يختار الوضعيات الأصعب للرسم إضافة
لذلك كان دائما مايخلق عدة معاني من لوحته من خلال دمج
الطبقات المختلفة في صورة واحدة، وأغلب معانيه كان يستقيها
من الأساطير، الدين، ومواضيع أخرى. نجاحه في قهر العقبات
التي وضعها لنفسه في صنع تحفه كان مذهلا إلا أنه كثيرا ما
كان يترك أعماله دون إنجاز وكأنه يُهزم بطموحهِ نفسه.





إثنان من أعظم أعماله النحتية، تمثال داوود وتمثال بيتتا العذراء
تنتحب قام بإنجازهما وهو دون سن الثلاثين.​*​

*رغم كون ميكيلانجيلو من الفنانين شديدي التدين فقد عبر عن
أفكاره الشخصية فقط من خلال أعماله الأخيرة. فقد كانت
أعماله الأخيرة من وحي و إستلهام الديانة المسيحية مثل
صلب المسيح .​*​




*تعرف ميكيلانجيلو، خلال مسيرة عمله، على مجموعة من الأشخاص
المثقفين يتمتعون بنفوذ اجتماعي كبير. رعاته كانوا دائما
من رجال الأعمال الفاحش الثراء أو رجال ذوي المكانة الاجتماعية
القوية بالإضافة لأعضاء الكنيسة وزعمائها، من ضمنهم البابا
يوليوس الثاني، كليمنت السابع وبولص الثالث.

سعى ميكيلانجيلو دائما ليكون مقبولاً من رعاته لأنه كان يعلم
بأنهم الوحيدون القادرون على جعل أعماله حقيقة .
​*​
*من صفات ميكيلانجيلو أنه كان يعتبر الفن عمل يجب أن يتضمن 
جهدا كبيراً وعملاً مضنياً فكانت معظم أعماله تتطلب جهداً
عضلي وعدداً كبيرا من العمال وقليلاً ما كان يفضل الرسم
العادي الذي يمكن أداءه بلباس نظيف. و تُعتبر هذه الرؤية
من إحدى تناقضاته التي جعلته يتطور في نفسه من حرفي
إلى فنان عبقري قام بخلقه بنفسه.​*​




*قام ميكيلانجيلو في فترة من حياته بمحاولة تدمير كافة اللوحات
التي قام برسمها ولم يبق من لوحاته إلا بضعة لوحات ومنها
لوحة باسم "دراسة لجذع الذكر"، التي أكملها عام 1550 و التي
بيعت في صالة مزادات كريستي بنحو أربعة ملايين دولار،
و كانت هذه اللوحة واحدة من عدة رسومات قليلة للأعمال
الأخيرة لميكيلانجيلو الذي توفي عام 1564، والتي تبدو أنها
تمت بصلة إلى شخصية المسيح.​*​
*نسخة من وثيقة ولادة ميكيلانجيلو ومعموديته في كابريزي، فلورنسا.​*​

*أثارت عملية تنظيف تمثال داوود الشهير، في الذكرى الخمسمائة لنحته،
بالمياه المقطرة، جدلا واسعا، حيث وافق وزير الثقافة الإيطالي
"جوليانو أوروباني" على تنظيفه رغم احتجاج العديد من الخبراء
على طريقة التنظيف، حيث رأى البعض أن تلك الطريقة
في التنظيف ستلحق أضرارا بالرخام وسط مخاوف من أن
تصبح منحوتة داوود أشبه بمنحوتة عادية من الجص،

وطرح الخبراء فكرة التنظيف الجاف الذي رفضه وزير الثقافة
جوليانو أوروباني.​*​

*بالرغم من اعتبار رسم اللوحات من الاهتمامات الثانوية عند
ميكيلانجيلو إلا أنه تمكن من رسم لوحات جدارية عملاقة أثرت
بصورة كبيرة على منحى الفن التشكيلي الأوروبي مثل تصوير
قصة سفر التكوين في العهد القديم على سقف كنيسة سيستاين،
و لوحة يوم القيامة على منبر كنيسة سيستايت في روما.
ما يُعتبر فريدا في حياة فناني عصر النهضة إن ميكيلانجيلو
كان الفنان الوحيد الذي تم كتابة سيرته على يد مؤرخين بينما
كان على قيد الحياة حيث قام المؤرخ جورجو فازاري بكتابة
سيرته وهو على قيد الحياة، ووصف الأخير ميكيلانجيلو بذروة
فناني عصر النهضة. مما لا شك فيه أن ميكيلانجيلو قد أثر
على من عاصروه ومن لحقوه بتأثيرات عميقة فأصبح أسلوبه
بحد ذاته مدرسة وحركة فنية تعتمد على تضخيم أساليبه
و مبادئه بشكل مبالغ به حتى أواخر عصر النهضة فكانت
هذه المدرسة تستقي مبادئها من رسوماته ذات الوضعيات
المعقدة و المرونة الأنيقة.​*​

_*البدايات​*​_​
*تمثال ميكيلانجيلو على مشارف متحف الأوفيتسي بفلورنسا.​*​

*ولد ميكيلانجيلو في قرية كابريزي بتوسكانا وترعرع في فلورنسا، 
التي كانت مركز النهضة الأوروبية آنذاك، ومن محيطها المليء
بمنجزات فناني النهضة السابقين إلى تحف الإغريق المذهلة،
استطاع أن يتعلم ويستقي منها الكثير عن فن النحت والرسم.​*​





*عندما كان صغيرا كثيرا ما فضّل درس الرسم بالمدرسة على
عكس رغبة أبيه "لودفيكو دي ليوناردو دي بوناروتي دي  سيموني" 
الذي كان قاضياً على بلدة كابريزي. في النهاية وافق الأب
على رغبة ولده وسمح لهذا الصبي ذو ثلاثة عشر ربيعاً بأن
يعمل لدى رسام جص يدعى دومينيكو غيرلاندايو. 

إلا أن ميكيلانجيلو لم يستطع التوافق مع هذا المعلم و كثيرا
ما كان يصطدم معه مما حذا به لينهي عمله لديه بعد أقل
من سنة.​*​

*على الرغم من إنكار ميكيلانجيلو لفضل غيرلاندايو في تعليمه
أي شيء إلا أنه من الواضح أنه تعلم منه فن الرسم الجداري
حيث أن رسومه الأولية كانت قد أظهرت طرق ومناهج اتبعها
غيرلاندايو. في الفترة الممتدة بين عاميّ 1490 و1492 أمضى
وقته في منزل لورينزو دي ميديشي المعروف بلورينزو العظيم
الراعي الأهم للفنون في فلورنسا وحاكمها. حيث كان المنزل
مكان دائم لاجتماع الفنانين الفلاسفة والشعراء. ومن المفترض
أن ميكيلانجيلو قابل وتعلم من المعلم الكهل بيرتولدو الذي
كان قد تدرب مع دوناتلو فنان القرن الخامس عشر في فلورنسا.​*​





*أخذ ميكيلانجيلو ينخرط في معتقدات مجموعات النخبة الثقافية
التي كانت تجتمع في منزل لورينزو شيئا فشيئا ويتبناها،
فتزايد اهتمامه بالأدب والشعر، كما اهتم بأفكار تدور حول
"النيوبلاتونيسم"، وهو نظام فلسفي يجمع ما بين الأفكار
الأفلاطونية والمسيحية واليهودية ويدور حول فلسفة تعتبر
أن الجسد هو مخزن الروح التي تتوق العودة إلى بارئها،
و كثيرا مافسر النقاد أعمال ميكيلانجيلو على أساس هذه
الأفكار وخصوصا أعماله التي تصور الإنسان وكأنه يسعى
إلى أفق حر يخلصه من السجن أو الحاجز الذي يعيشه.
​*​
*كانت أمنية لورينزو دي ميديشي هي إحياء الفن الإغريقي
و اليوناني وهذا ما جعله يجمع مجموعة رائعة من هذه التحف
التي أصبحت مادة للدراسة لدى ميكيلانجيلو، ومن خلال هذه
المنحوتات والرسوم، استطاع ميكيلانجيلو أن يحدد المعايير 
و المقاييس الحقيقية للفن الأصيل وبدأ يسعى ليتفوق على
نفسه من خلال الحدود التي وضعها بنفسه، حتى أنه قام مرة
بتقليد بعض الأعمال الكلاسيكية الرومانية بإتقان لدرجة أنه
تم تداولها على أنها أصلية.
​*​





​
*الأعمال الأولى​*​
*Crystal Clear app kdict.png مقالات تفصيلية :تمثال بيتتا،
تمثال داوود، منحوتة قبر يوليوس الثاني و سقف كنيسة سيستاين​*​

*بعد سلسلة من الأحداث السياسية التي أدت إلى تصدع
موقع عائلة ميديشي وانهيارها في سنة 1494 بفلورنسا،
رحل ميكيلانجيلو إلى البندقية، بولونيا، وأخيرا إلى روما. 

و هناك قام بإبداع أو نحت منحوتة ضخمة لجسد يفوق حجم
الإنسان الطبيعي، حيث صوّر باخوس السكير (1496 - 1498)،
إله الخمر الروماني، ويكتسب هذا العمل أهمية خاصة من
خلال تصويره لجسد شاب عاري يمثل موضوع من المواضيع
الوثنية وليس المسيحية. وكذلك هناك لوحة مشهورة منحوتة
من أعمال الفنان وهي اللوحة المنحوتة انفاْس انجلو والتي
يمتلكها متحف سعودي خاص.​*​




*من الأعمال الأولى المشهورة تمثال بيتتا​*​

*بيتتا العذراء تنتحب، يجسد العمل تصويرا للسيد المسيح
وهو في حضن أمه مريم العذراء بُعيد إنزاله عن الصليب.
يعتبر هذا العمل أحد أوائل الأعمال التي قام بها ميكيلانجيلو،
وتلتها بعد ذلك الكثير من الأعمال المتشابهة. صُنع هذا التمثال
خصيصا للكاردينال الفرنسي جون دو بيلير، الذي كان ممثلا
لدولته في روما. كان من المفترض أن يوضع التمثال على
ضريح الكاردينال، إلا أنه نُقل إلى كاتدرائية القديس بطرس
في مدينة الفاتيكان في القرن الثامن عشر.​*​
*بيتتا العذراء تنتحب، يجسد العمل تصويرا للسيد المسيح
وهو في حضن أمه مريم العذراء بُعيد إنزاله عن الصليب.​*​
*

تمثال داوود​*​

*تمثال داوود، حول قصة داوود وجالوت من العهد القديم حيث
يقوم الشاب داوود بقذف صخرة تجاه العملاق جالوت ليقتله. 

عندما عاد ميكيلانجيلو إلى فلورنسا بين عاميّ 1499 و1501،
كانت الأوضاع تتغير في تلك الجمهورية بعد سقوط الكاهن
رئيس فلورنسا، والمناهض للنهضة غيرولامو سافونارولا
(أعدم عام 1498)، وبزوغ نجم الحاكم الجديد بيير سوديريني.

و في تلك الفترة طلب قناصل نقابة عمّال الصوف من ميكيلانجيلو
أن يقوم بإنهاء مشروع غير تام أبتدء في تنفيذه النحات المشهور
أغسطينو دي دوكسيو من أربعين سنة، وهو عبارة عن تمثال
ضخم يُمثل النبي داوود كتعبير عن حرية فلورنسا، 

و كان من المخطط وضعه في الساحة بالقرب من القصر
العتيق. فاستجاب ميكيلانجيلو لهذا الطلب وأنهى التمثال
الذي أصبح يعتبر أشهر أعماله عام 1504. تمّ نحت التمثال
من قطعة رخام كبيرة مستخرجة من مقالع كرارا، 

و على الرغم من أنه كان قد تمّ العمل عليه قبل ذلك إلا أنه
أكسب ميكيلانجيلو شهرته وصيته كنحات ذو مهارة حرفية
عالية ومخيلة واسعة قادرة على تصوير الرمزية بأبهى الحلل.
​*​_
_*تمثال داوود، أنهاه ميكيلانجيلو عام 1504، وهو يُعتبر أحد أبرز الأعمال الفنية التي نُشرت في عصر النهضة.​*​
*



​

منحوتة قبر يوليوس الثاني​*​

*منحوتة قبر يوليوس الثاني وهو عمل فني على قبر البابا
يوليوس الثاني وقد وضع لاحقا في نهاية كاتدرائية القديس
بطرس في روما. في عام 1505 دعا البابا يوليوس الثاني
ميكيلانجيلو ليعود إلى روما حيث حصل على إجازة لبناء
ضريح البابا. إضطر ميكيلانجيلو، تحت رعاية البابا أن يتوقف
عن العمل في الضريح عدد من المرات ليقوم بتنفيذ مهام
أخرى من المهام العديدة التي كانت موكلة إليه،

و بسبب هذه المقاطعات، فإن العمل على القبر لم ينتهي
إلا بعد مرور 40 سنة، وحتى عند ذلك فإن ميكيلانجليو لم
يعتبر أنه أنجز العمل كما كان يجب. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن
جثمان يوليوس الثاني لم يوضع بداخل الضريح كما كان مقررا،

حيث أنه توفي عام 1513 بينما انتهى العمل بالقبر عام 1545.​*​
*


تمثال موسى، أنشأه ميكيلانجيلو بين عاميّ 1513-1515 وهو جزء من قبر يوليوس الثاني. يُمثّل النبي موسى المذكور في الكتاب المقدس.​*​
*




سقف كنيسة سيستاين​*​

*سقف كنيسة سيستاين وهو زخرفة سقف كنيسة سيستاين
في الفاتيكان، خلال الفترة الواقعة بين سنة 1508 و1512.

حصل ميكيلانجلو، خلال نفس الفترة التي كان يقوم أثنائها
بالعمل على ضريح البابا يوليوس الثاني، على إجازة تخوله
طلاء وزخرفة سقف كنيسة سيستان، وقد أنجز هذا العمل
خلال 4 سنوات تقريبا (1508–1512). وفقا لما تفيد به قصة
ميكيلانجلو، فإن دوناتو برامنتي ورفائيلو سانزيو هما من أقنع
البابا باستخدام ميكيلانجيلو في حقل إبدعي ليس مألوفا له.





كان من المفترض لميكيلانجيلو أن يقوم برسم تلاميذ المسيح
الإثني عشر على خلفيّة سماء برّاقة، لكنه رغب بالقيام بأمر
أكثر تعقيدا، وهو رسم خلق الإنسان، هبوطه من الجنة،

و الخلاص الموعود عن طريق الأنبياء وأنساب المسيح.
ضمّت اللوحة النهائية ما يزيد عن 300 رسم، وكانت حلقاتها
التسعة المركزية مستوحاة من سفر التكوين، وتم تقسيمها
إلى 3 أقسام: خلق الله للأرض؛ خلق الله لآدم وهبوطه
وحواء من الجنة، وأخير حالة البشر كما يمثلها النبي نوح  وعائلته.
​*​
*تطلب زخرفة سقف كنيسة سيستان من قبل ميكيلانجيلو
قرابة الأربع سنوات (1508–1512) قبل أن ينتهي. يحوي السقف
قرابة 300 صورة لعدد من الأحداث التي جاء بها الكتاب المقدس.​*​





_*ميكيلانجيلو الإنسان​*_​

*كان ميكيلانجيلو إنسانا يتعامل بطريقة متعجرفة مع الآخرين،
وكان غير راضيا عن منجزاته الشخصية. وكان يعتبر مصدر الفن
أحاسيس داخلية متأثرة بالبيئة التي يعيش فيها الفنان،
على النقيض من أفكار ليوناردو دا فينشي، فقد رأى ميكيلانجيلو
الطبيعة عدوا للفن ويجب القضاء عليه، لذلك يُلاحظ أن منحوتاته
تظهر على هيئة شخصيات قوية ديناميكية منعزلة تماما
من البيئة المحيطة الشخصية الرئيسية. كانت فلسفة
ميكيلانجيلو الإبداعية تكمن في تحرير الشخصية المحبوسة
في رخام التمثال، وكان هو نفسه مقتنعا أن لكل صخرة تمثالا
مسكونا بداخلها وإن وظيفة النحات هو اكتشاف التمثال
في ثنايا الصخر.​*​




*يعتقد الناقدون أن تركيز ميكيلانجيلو على جمال الجسد الذكري
كانت ضمن موجة عابرة في تلك المرحلة عندما كان إبراز
الخصائص العضلية الذكرية إحدى رموز الرجولة في عصر
النهضة ولكن البعض يعتقد أن الرسوم والمنحوتات قد يكون
تعبيرا عن حب أفلاطوني مكبوت.​*​

*يعتقد بعض النقاد أن الأعمال النحتية لميكيلانجيلو كانت ذات
طابع مزيج بين الإفلاطونية المحدثة ونزعة مشتهى المثيل،
الذكري و يستند الباحثون على نصوص شعرية كُتبت من قبل
ميكيلانجيلو لرثاء الشاب ذو ستة عشر ربيعا "جيجينو ديبراسي"،

الذي توفي في عام 1543 بعد عام واحد من لقاءهما، حيث
كتب ميكيلانجيلو 48 قصيدة في رثاء ذلك الشاب والذي يقول
في أحدها:​*​

*الإيطالية​*​



*العربية​*​



*الإنجليزية​*​

*La carne terra، e qui l'ossa mia، prive​*​
*de' lor begli occhi، e del leggiadro aspetto​*​
*fan fede a quel ch'i' fu grazia nel letto​*​
*che abbracciava، e' n che l'anima vive​*​



*جسدك هو الأرض وهنا عظامي​*​
*بعدك محروم أنا من العيون الوسيمة والأثير المتبختر​*​
*لا تزال بهجتي في سريري مخلصة له​*​
*للذي عانقته وللذي يسكن الآن فيه روحي ​*​



*The flesh now earth, and here my bones​*​
*Bereft of handsome eyes, and jaunty air​*​
*Still loyal are to him I joyed in bed​*​
*Whom I embraced، in whom my soul now lives​*​


*Ignudo، كنيسة سيستاين.​*​

*يعتقد البعض أن قصيدة كهذه لاعلاقة لها بإشتهاء المثيل
وإنما هو تعبير فلسفي عن حب أفلاطوني، والقصيدة ذات
الطابع الجنسي في عصر النهضة كانت على الأغلب تعبير
عن الأحاسيس الشائعة في عصر النهضة نحو تمجيد الصفات
الذكورية. هناك العديد من الروايات عن استغلال ميكيلانجيلو
من قبل شباب الشارع ومنهم "فيبو دي" والذي وفي عام
1532 طلب مبلغا من المال من الأخير لأنه كان السبب
في إلهامه لأحد أعماله الفنية، وقبل ذلك قام شاب آخر
واسمه "غيراردو بارنييه" بسرقة ميكيلانجيلو،
وهناك حكاية موثقة عن صديق له يُدعى "نيكولو كاراتيسي"
والذي حاول أن يقنع ميكيلانجيلو بأن يقبل بتدريب ابنه حيث
قال: "إني أعدك بأن ابني سيكون جيدا حتى في الفراش"
ولكن ميكيلانجيلو رفض الطلب بسخط وقرر عدم قبول
ابن صديقه نيكولو كاراتيسي كمتدرب تحت رعايته.​*​

*أعظم ماكتبه ميكيلانجيلو عن الحب كان تعبير موجه لشخص
اسمه "توماسو كافالييري" (1509 - 1587) وكان عمر توماسو
آنذاك 23 عاما بينما كان عمر آنجلو 57 سنة، حيث كتب:​*​

*"أقسم لك أن أحبك كما أحببتني، أبدا لم أشعر بالحب تجاه
رجل سواك وأقسم بأني لم أطمح بصداقة أي رجل آخر سواك، 
ذكر يا كافالييري أن تكرس حبك لميكيلانجيلو إلى يوم وفاته".​*​

*يرى النقاد في العصر الحديث أن 300 من قصائد ميكيلانجيلو
في هذا المضمار هي مجرد تعبير عن محبة مثاليه وذهب
البعض إلى طرح فكرة أن آنجلو كان يفكر بتبني ابن ولكن
الشيئ المثير للجدل حاليا أن تلك القصائد كانت مثيرة للجدل
في حينها أيضا حيث قام ابن أخ ميكيلانجيلو بنشر طبعة
من أشعار عمّه مع تغيير الضمائر من مذكر إلى مؤنث.​*​

*في عام 1893 قام الناشط المثلي البريطاني جون إيدنغتون سيمون 
بتغيير الضمائر في قصائده من المؤنث إلى المذكر مرة أخرى
و تم اعتبارها أول سلسلة كبيرة من القصائد في أي لغة
موجهة من رجل إلى آخر.​*​


*

ميكيلانجيلو المعماري​*​

*بالرغم من أن مشروع قبر يوليوس الثاني كان يتطلب خطة
معمارية إلا أن نشاط ميكيلانجيلو في العمارة بدأ بشكل جدي
عبر مشروع لواجهة كنيسة القديس لورينزو في فلورنسا.
من المحتمل أن ميكيلانجيلو لم يتلقى تدريباً على الفنون
المعمارية لكن خلال عصر النهضة لم يكن قيام رسام وفنان
بعمل المعماري يُعتبر شيئاً غريباً.​*​

*تصور ميكيلانجيلو الأولي كان على شكل بناء من طبقتين
رخاميتين تدعمان ما يقارب من 40 منحوتة وتمثال.
بحلول سنة 1520 تم تقليص ميزانية العمل على الواجهة
إلا أن ميكيلانجيلو استمر بالعمل على مشاريع متعددة
متعلقة بذات الكنيسة، حيث عمل على مشروع:​*​

** غرفة المقدسات (1519 – 1534): في سنة 1519 كلفه
آل ميديشي ببناء مصلى جنائزي ثانٍ في كنيسة سان لورينزو
بفلورنسا، ما سُمي "Sagrestia Nuova"، وقد صُممت لاستيعاب
قبور القادة جوليانو دوق نامور ولورينزو دوق أوربينو المتوفين
حديثاً، إضافة ً إلى العظماء لورينزو وجوليانو دي ميديشي.​*​

*وكالعديد من مشاريع ميكيلانجيلو فقد مرت تصاميمه خلال
عمليات تحوير كثيرة قبل تنفيذها، حيث انتهت إلى جدارين
تابعين لقبرين مقابل بعضهم البعض ضمن غرفة ضخمة مقببة. 

و قد تصور ميكيلانجيلو القبرين الأولين كممثلين لمتناقضين
متكاملين، حيث مثل جوليانو الشخصية الفعالة المرنة أما
لورينزو فمثله كمتصوف متأمل، وقد وضع أجساد عارية مثلت
النهار والليل أسفل جوليانو، أما لورينزو فقد وضع له أجساد
عارية تمثل الفجر والغسق.​*​
*



المكتبة الأنيقة​*​

** مشروع المكتبة الأنيقة (1524 - 1534) المتعلق بكنيسة
القديس لورينزو فكانت التي جاورت الكنيسة، ومن خلالها
برهن ميكيلانجيلو على قدراته المعمارية حيث قام بدءاً
من خلال هذا العمل وما تلاه من أعمال معمارية بخلق
منهج خاص به حيث دمج نمط الأعمدة المتجاورة مع الأقواس
والكوات والمثلثات وقام بحرفها وتنصيبها لتعطي شعوراً
موجيا متدفقا. من خلال مدخل المكتبة يستطيع المرء أن
يرى وبوضح كيف تمّ استخدام الأعمدة لتصبح جزءاً من الجدار
وليس شيئاً منفصل عنه، ومن خلال الدرجات والسلالم تظهر
لمسات ميكيلانجيلو بجعله الدرج محنياً ومكوراً بشكل يعطي
إحساس بأن الدرجات تفيض للأسفل وبشكل عرضاني
وليس للأعلى، وإضافته للدرجات المستقيمة على الجانبين
تجعل الناظر يشعر بانجذاب بصري نحو الصعود على هذه الدرجات.​*​





_*كاتدرائية القديس بطرس​*_​

** كاتدرائية القديس بطرس التي تم تكليف ميكيلانجيلو بإكمال
التصاميم المتعلقة بها، كان البابا يوليوس الثاني في البدء
قد كلف بهذا العمل منافس ميكيلانجيلو في ذلك الوقت
دوناتو برامانتي وذلك في سنة 1506، حيث صور برامانتي
الكنيسة على شكل الصليب الإغريقي المتساوي الأطراف
مغطاة بقبة ضخمة، وعند بوفاة برامانتي سنة 1514 كانت
الدعائم فقط قد أنجزت، بعد ذلك توالى عدد من المعماريين
على بناء هذه الكاتدرائية وفي النهاية وصلت إلى ميكيلانجيلو
الذي عاد إلى تصاميم برامانتي فقام بتعديل التصاميم فضغط
حجم الكنيسة وحرر الدعائم موحداً المنظر الخارجي مع أعمدة
ضخمة ناتئة ذات رؤوس مستدقة اختتمها بواجهة مثلثيه،







​و حول قاعدة القبة مدد الأعمدة الناتئة بأعمدة مستديرة
بالكامل متصلة بالقاعدة، وبالنتيجة كان ميكيلانجيلو قد حل
على بناء يعطي مظهراً معقداً يوحي بالقوة والمرونة بذات
الوقت.

​*​




_*ساحة كامبيدوجليو البرلمان​*_​

** ساحة كامبيدوجليو البرلمان، بدأ العمل على تصاميم هذا العمل
خلال سنة 1539 ولكن أكملت فيما بعد على يد آخرين.
بدأ ميكيلانجيلو بإعادة التصميم لهذه الساحة بدءا من قاعدة
التمثال الروماني البرونزي "الإمبراطور ماركوس" وهو على
ظهر حصانه، وإنشاء واجهات جديدة متطابقة للأبنية المتقابلة
ونهاية سلالم عريضة تسهل عملية الوصول للساحة.

القاعدة البيضاوية التي قام بتصميمها للنصب التذكاري
أصبحت مركز الساحة التي نقشت نقوش بيضاوية متداخلة
على شكل تموجات ومشكلة خطوط متقاطعة مما يسبب
خداع بصري للقادم عبر الدرجات فيشعر بدوار بسبب التداخل
البصري. استطاع ميكيلانجيلو إضفاء الحيوية والديناميكية
ببراعة على هذه الساحة مما أعاد الأهمية إليها وجعلها
تستعيد هيبتها السياسية والمدنية لتصبح قلب روما من جديد.​*​

*في عام 1527 تشجع مواطنوا فلورنسا على القيام بانقلاب
لإستعادة النظام الجمهوري وتم محاصرة مدينة فلورنسا،
التي كان ميكيلانجيلو متواجدا فيها، من قبل الحكام القمعيين
لعائلة ميديشي المعارضين للنظام الجمهوري، وهنا وجد
ميكيلانجيلو نفسه بين نارين، فمن ناحية كان هو فنان البلاط
الرئيسي للحكام القمعيين لآل ميديشي ومن ناحية أخرى
كان متعاطفا مع البسطاء من أبناء بلدته ولكنه وفي النهاية
وقف في صف البسطاء وساعد على تحصين المدينة
وحتى بعد سقوطها قرر الرحيل وعدم التعاون مجددا
مع عائلة ميديشي الحاكمة.




​*​
_*يوم القيامة​*_​
*يوم القيامة:القديس برثلماوس يحمل سكينه بيد وجلده المسلوخ باليد الأخرى.​*​

*مرة أخرى تم استدعاء ميكيلانجيلو للعمل في كنيسة سيستاين
سنة 1534 حيث كُلّف بمهمة زخرفة الحائط فوق المذبح
(يوم القيامة 1536 - 1541). قام ميكيلانجيلو بإنجاز رسومات
تتحدث عن نبوءة عودة المسيح قبل نهاية العالم ضمن مشهد
صوره وهو المسيح يقوم بتوجيه ضربة للشيطان بينما يده
اليسرى وبرقة تطلب الرحمة والمغفرة له، وبجانب السيد
المسيح كانت مريم العذراء وهي تنظر إلى الحشود الغفيرة
المنبثقة من القبور جميعهم من الكهنة والصالحين صاعدين
نحو الجنة، صورهم ميكيلانجيلو عراة وبكميات ضخمة ربما
ليؤكد النبوءة التي تقول بأنهم سيعودون صحيحي الجسد والروح.​*​

*ضمن الزاوية السفلية اليمنى من الحائط كانت قد صُوّرت جهنم
بشكل مختلف، فلم يُصور الشيطان أو العفاريت كما هو مألوف
فميكيلانجيلو اقتبس بدلا من ذلك مقتطفات من القصة الأسطورية
الكوميديا الإلهية للكاتب الإيطالي المشهور دانتي أليغييري،
وبعد أن قام ميكيلانجيلو برفع الغطاء عن لوحته الجدارية
هذه تعرّض لموجة ضخمة من النقد بسبب الرسوم العارية
خصوصاً، فأصبحت حديثا على كل لسان ولهذا السبب ربما
أصبحت هذه اللوحة أحد أشهر أعمال ميكيلانجيلو خلال القرن
السادس عشر.​*​

*إستغرق العمل على اللوحة ست سنوات كاملة،
وكانت هذه اللوحة تعبيرا عن المجيء الثاني للمسيح ونهاية
العالم. نظم الكاردينال "كارافا" حملة ضد ميكيلانجيلو بسبب
الصور العارية في تلك اللوحة الضخمة وعُرفت الحملة
"بحملة ورقة التين"، وتم اتهام ميكيلانجيلو بإهانة الكنيسة،
وفي مفاجئة مذهلة قرر البابا إبقاء الصور كما هي
وقال عبارته المشهورة: "محكمة الفاتيكان لا صلاحيات
لها في منطقة الجحيم"




*​


----------



## AdmanTios (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبذة عن سيرة حياة​*​
* " قيثارة الشرق "​*
* السيدة " فيروز "​*



*









ولدت فيروز في حارة زقاق البلاط في مدينة بيروت
في لبنان لعائلة فقيرة الحال. والدها وديع حداد سرياني
الأصل كان قد نزحمع عائلته من مدينة ماردين الواقعة
في تركيا حاليا، وعمل لاحقافي مطبعة ببيروت.

و والدتها مارونية تدعى ليزا البستاني توفيتفي نفس اليوم
الذي سجلت فيه فيروز أغنية "يا جارة الوادي".​**
**
**






​**إشتهرت منذ صغرها بغنائها بين أفراد العائلة وفي تجمعات الحي.
بدأت عملها الفني في عام 1940 كمغنية كورس في الإذاعة اللبنانية
عندما إكتشف صوتها الموسيقي محمد فليفل وضمها لفريقه
الذي كان ينشد الأغاني الوطنية. وألف لها حليم الرومي مدير الإذاعة
اللبنانية أول اغانيها ومن ثم عرفها على عاصي الرحباني الذي أطلقها
في عالم النجومية  .وكانت انطلاقتها الجدية عام 1952 عندما بدأت
الغناء لعاصي الرحباني،وكانت الأغاني التي غنتها في ذلك الوقت
تملأ كافة القنوات الإذاعية،وبدأت شهرتها في العالم العربي منذ ذلك
الوقت. كانت أغلب أغانيهاآنذاك للأخوين عاصي ومنصور الرحباني
الذين يشار لهما دائما بالأخوين رحباني.*

​

* 

*





*وفي 1955 تزوجت من عاصي، وأنجبت منه زياد عام 1956 ثم هالي
عام 1958 وهو مقعد، ثم ليال عام 1960 (والتي توفيت بعام 1988)
وأخيراً ريما عام 1965.قدم الأخوين رحباني معها المئات من الأغاني
التي أحدثت ثورة في الموسيقى العربية وذلك لتميزها بقصر المدة
و قوة المعني على عكس الأغاني العربية السائدة في ذلك الحين
و التي كانت تمتاز بالطول، كما إنها كانت بسيطة التعبير وفي عمق
الفكرة الموسيقية و تنوع المواضيع، حيث غنت الحب والأطفال،
و للقدس لتمسكها بالقضيةالفلسطينية، وللحزن والفرح والوطن
و الأم، وقدم عدد كبير منهذه الأغاني ضمن مجموعة مسرحيات
من تأليف و تلحين الأخوين رحباني وصل عددها إلى خمس عشرة
مسرحية تنوعت مواضيعها بين نقد الحاكم والشعب وتمجيد البطولة
و الحب بشتى أنواعه.


*​

* 

*




*و قد غنت لعديد من الشعراء والملحنين ومنهم ميخائيل نعيمة*​*بقصيدة تناثري، كما إنها غنت أمام العديد من الملوك والرؤساء*
*وفي أغلب المهرجانات الكبرى في العالم العربي. وأطلق عليها*
*عدة ألقاب منها "سفيرتنا إلى النجوم" الذي أطلقه عليها الشاعر*
*سعيد عقل للدلالة على رقي صوتها وتميزه.*
*
بعد وفاة زوجها عاصي عام 1986 خاضت تجارب عديدة مع مجموعة*
*ملحنين ومؤلفين من أبرزهم فلمون وهبة وزكي ناصيف، لكنها عملت
بشكل رئيسي مع ابنها زياد الذي قدم لها مجموعة كبيرة من الأغاني
برزت موهبته و قدرته على خلق نمط موسيقي خاص به يستقيمن
الموسيقى العربية والموسيقى العالمية.

*​

* 

*


* و قد أصدرت خلال هذه المرحلة العديد من الألبومات*

*من أبرزها "كيفك انت"، "فيروز في بيت الدين 2000"*

*و الذي كان تسجيلاً حياً من مجموعة حفلات أقامتها*

*فيروز بمصاحبة ابنها زياد و أوركسترا تضم عازفين أرمن*

*و سوريين ولبنانيين، و كانت البداية لسلسلة حفلات*

*حظيت بنجاح منقطع النظير لما قدمته من جديد على صعيد*

*التوزيع الموسيقي والتنوع في الأغاني بين القديمة و الحديثة،

ألبوم " ايه في امل " 2010 كان آخر ما قدمته

من ألبومات عديدة.*​
​​


----------



## Veronicaa (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*إيميلي ديكنسون 

محبوبة سيوران اقتبس الكثير من اشعارها
*








*إيميلي ديكنسون* Emily Dickinson شاعرة أمريكية يُفترض أنها لم تلق التقدير الأدبي في حياتها، لكن اعتبارها أُعيد فيما بعد. تُعد مع والت وايتمان أهم الشعراء الأمريكيين في القرن التاسع عشر. وُلدت في 10 ديسمبر 1830 وتُوفيت في 15 مايو 1886.
 عاشت في عزلة .. مع اختها وأمها .. رغم أنها كانت امرأة حيوية .. لكنها  فضلت الانسحاب من الحياة العامة حتى انطفئت شعلتها .. متأثرة بـمرض .. أصاب  كليتيها.
 كانت " اميلي " تفضل كتابة العالم عن بعد فـانسحبت عنه لـتتأمله بعد وفاتها .. *اكتشفت قصائدها المخبوءة والتي بلغت 1775 قصيدة*.
 كانت " ايميلي ديكنسون " تجد ذاتها .. في عزلتها المطبقة حولها وفي  العقد الأخير من حياتها لم تغادر بيتها أبداً .. بل رفضت رؤية الغرباء  وجعلت بيتها وصديقتها حدوداً لـ تجربتها كانت ترسل الرسائل .. إلى اصدقائها  .. وجيرانها.


-يقول الشاعر الأمريكي " ارشيبالد مكليش "
 ان العزلة التي اختارتها اميلي لنفسها في بيت أبيها وفي غرفتها الخاصة  لم تكن هروباً من الحياة ، بل أن الأمر على عكس ذلك ، فقد كان اعتزالها  مغامرة إلى قلب الحياة التي اختارت أن تكتشفها وتروض مجهولها ، تلك الحياة  الشاسعة الخطرة الكثيرة الألام ولكن الأصيلة بل التي تفوق أصالة كل حياة  أخرى


 من اقوالها : *باستطاعتي أن أخوض في الحزن في برك من الحزن باكملها  فقد اعتدت على هذا غير ان ابسط دفعات الغبطة تكسر قدمي وإذا بي اترنح سكرى*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*لموضوع مميز جدااا
وكل معلومات وفائده رائعه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

* 
مارجريت تاتشر


 سارقة الحليب رئيسة لوزراء بريطانيا!



 من كان يصدق أن تخرج هذه المرأة التي وصفوها  "بالحديدية" من قاع مجتمع  البسطاء.. وتأتي من الصفوف الخلفية لتجلس في  المقدمة مكان ونستون تشرشل،  فقد كان أبوها يمتلك محلا للبقالة! أما أمها  فحائكة لملابس السيدات،  وبالرغم من نشأتها وحياتها البسيطة المتقشفة إلا  أن تربيتها كانت صارمة  وشديدة، فخرجت للحياة بشخصية قوية قلما
تتوافر عناصرها في امرأة واحدة!





 وتعتبر  تاتشر  إحدى أهم الظواهر في عالم السياسة خلال النصف الأخير من القرن  العشرين،  حيث إنها أول سيدة تتولى منصب رئيس وزراء بريطانيا ذلك المنصب  الرفيع في  تاريخ بريطانيا، كما أنها أكثر الشخصيات شعبية بين رؤساء الوزارة   البريطانيين، كما أنها أول رئيس للوزراء يتم انتخابه ثلاث مرات متتالية.





وأثناء رئاستها لوزراء بريطانيا أطلقوا عليها تاتشر الخطافة، كذلك أطلقوا   عليها لقب: (سارقة الحليب) لأنها منعت الحليب المجاني عن طلاب المدارس   ببلدها ضمن سياسة التقشف التي اتخذتها؛ لتخفيف الإنفاق والمصاريف التي أقرت   تطبيقها في ذاك الوقت، وقيل: إنها ربما كانت نتيجة لتربيتها القاسية   الجافة مما دفعها لتصبح أكثر اقتصادا!


 

إنها مارجريت هيلدا روبرتس الشهيرة بمارجريت تاتشر والتي شهدت ولادتها  مدينة  لينكولنشاير بإنجلترا في 13 أكتوبر عام 1925 .





اشتهرت مارجريت بين زميلاتها في المدرسة  بتفوقها الدراسي علاوة على ذلك فقد كانت رياضية ممتازة.
 ونتيجة لهذا التفوق حصلت على منحة لدراسة الكيمياء بجامعة أكسفورد، في عام   1943م وتخرجت فيها عام 1947م، ثم عملت بوظيفة  أخصائي كيميائي أبحاث في   الفترة من عام 1947م إلى عام  1951م.  وكانت دراستها للقانون في أوقات   فراغها، وهكذا حصلت على درجتين علميتين في الكيمياء والقانون.




أما  زواجها فقد تم في عام 1951م  من أحد الضابط  السابقين في سلاح المدفعية  الملكية  وهو "دينيس تاتشر" الذي كان يعمل  مديرا لعدد من شركات البترول،  والذي صار بعد ذلك من رجال الأعمال  المشهورين، ثم أنجبت منه توأمين هما  مارك وكارول. 




اشتهرت تاتشر بالثقافة الواسعة على كونها داهية، فقد   كانت تؤمن بأهمية الاطلاع للإلمام بكافة المسائل السياسية والاجتماعية   والاقتصادية، كما أنها بالإضافة إلى ذلك زوجة ناجحة تحرص على توفير أقصى   درجات الراحة والأمان لزوجها وأولادها رغم كل مشاغلها ومسؤوليتها، وكانت   تحرص على إبراز استقرارها الأسري خلال أحاديثها الصحافية والتلفزيونية.




وقد خاضت تاتشر دهاليز الحياة السياسية وعمرها 44  عاما كوزيرة للتعليم،  حيث غيرت السياسة التعليمية التي سبقتها، فاهتمت  بالتربية خاصة فيما يختص  بالمراحل الأولى منه على حساب المراحل العليا،  كما عملت على زيادة أعداد  المعلمين المؤهلين وتسهيل التدريب الفعال لهم.




ولقد كان التحاقها بمجلس  العموم عام 1959م نتيجة  لنشاطاتها المتعددة والواسعة، وتفوقها في العمل  السياسي والقانوني وتطور  الأمر معها حين عاد المحافظون إلى الحكومة بقيادة  إدوارد هيث في عام 1970م  الذي قام بتنصيبها كوزيرة للتعليم. و في عام 1974م  كانت بدايتها   الحقيقية، حيث كانت أول امرأة تترأس الحزب منذ تأسيسه حين  انتخبت رئيسة  لحزب المحافظين 1975م.





كانت تاتشر من أهم الساسة الغربيين  الذين ضربوا  المثل في كثرة الأفعال وقلة الأقوال، إضافة إلى ضبط الانفعال  وقد أُثرعنها  قولها:"إذا أردت الكلمة فاسأل الرجل، وإذا أردت الفعل فاسأل  النساء".  ويبدو أنها كانت تنفذ هذه المقولة بدقة وبشكل عملي، خصوصا تجاه  العرب  والمسلمين فكانت شديدة الحرص بل والتوازن في عدم إظهار روح التعصب ضد   العرب والمسلمين، وبالرغم من ذلك فقد كان لا يخفى تحيزها الظاهر لليهود   باعتبار بلدها مسؤولة مسؤولية تاريخية عن إقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين.
 وظهر تعصبها ضد المسلمين إبان الهجوم على برجي التجارة بواشنطن في سبتمبر   2001 حين صرحت أن زعماء المسلمين البريطانيين لم يدينوا على نحو كاف   الهجمات التي تعرضت لها الولايات المتحدة الشهر الماضي، وقد أثارت   تصريحاتها الجالية السلمة هناك، فضلا عن إثارتها لبعض السياسيين   البريطانيين، مثل: مايكل هيزلتاين، نائب رئيس الوزراء السابق الذي قال: "إن   لسانه يعجز عن التعبير عن مدى الفزع الذي شعر به لدى سماعه تصريحات   تاتشر"، وقال: "إن تلك التصريحات تشجع على اقتراف الجرائم العنصرية".




سعت تاتشر لشق طريقها قدما نحو قيادة حزب المحافظين  في عام  1979م كرئيسة  للوزراء، بعدما فازت في الانتخابات العامة على حزب  العمال فوزا ساحقا.

  وقد اشتهرت أول حكومة لتاتشر والتي استمرت  أربع سنوات من (1979 - 1983م)  بسياستها النقدية اللاذعة، كما  شهدت تلك  الفترة ارتفاعا كبيرا في معدل  البطالة، وفيها ألغيت الرقابة على الأسعار،  وقد تجلى دورها في العمل على  علاج الاقتصاد البريطاني الذي أصابه الركود  وتخرجه من دهاليز الكساد .
  ولأنها تفوقت على كثير من معاصريها بقوة الرأي والقدرة على اتخاذ  القرارات  والصبر على تنفيذها وتحمل تبعاتها فقد أطلقوا عليها لقب "المرأة  الحديدية".



و"مرجريت تاتشر" مشهورة بكونها صاحبة أول انتصار  عسكري بريطاني بعد الحرب  العالمية الثانية، حيث تمكنت القوات البريطانية  من هزيمة القوات  الأرجنتينية في حرب "فوكلاند" عام 1982، والتي انتهت  باستعادة تلك الجزر  التي احتلتها الأرجنتين، وبذلك عادت الهيبة والتقدير  للعسكرية البريطانية،  باستعادة بريطانيا الجزيرة ورفرفة علم التاج  البريطاني عليها من جديد، ولعل  هذا كان إيذاناً بدخول مسز "ثاتشر" إلي  قائمة العظماء في التاريخ  البريطاني الحديث، لدرجة أن البعض كان يراها بعد  الداهية الكبير "ونستون  تشرشل" بين عظماء بريطانيا في القرن العشرين،  لهذا صنعوا لها تمثالا في  ميدان البرلمان في عمل غير مسبوق على مستوى  العمل السياسي البريطاني.





بعد ذلك حدثت نكسة غير متوقعة في حياتها السياسية   ففي عام 1990 لم تستطع  مارجريت تاتشر التحكم في زيادة أعداد المعارضين  لها، علاوة على إخفاقها في  اكتساب ثقة المحافظين، وقد ارتبط خروجها من  ساحة المسرح السياسي بحرب  الخليج الثانية في عام 1991، فبالرغم من النصر  الذي حققته فيها قوات  التحالف؛ فإن تداعيات بريطانية كثيرة داخلية وخارجية   بحتة هي التي قد  دفعتها للخروج من المسرح السياسي، مع استمرار المحافظين  في الحكم، ولكن  بدون تلك القيادة التاريخية والفولاذية لليمين البريطاني.





بعد  ذلك حدثت نكسة غير متوقعة في حياتها السياسية   ففي عام 1990 لم تستطع  مارجريت تاتشر التحكم في زيادة أعداد المعارضين  لها، علاوة على إخفاقها في  اكتساب ثقة المحافظين، وقد ارتبط خروجها من  ساحة المسرح السياسي بحرب  الخليج الثانية في عام 1991، فبالرغم من النصر  الذي حققته فيها قوات  التحالف؛ فإن تداعيات بريطانية كثيرة داخلية وخارجية   بحتة هي التي قد  دفعتها للخروج من المسرح السياسي، مع استمرار المحافظين  في الحكم، ولكن  بدون تلك القيادة التاريخية والفولاذية لليمين البريطاني.




   وفي عام  1992م  انقلب عليها حزبها متهماً إياها بالديكتاتورية والتصلب.  وخوفاً من  حدوث انقسامات داخل الحزب آثرت الانسحاب، وفي ذات الوقت حصلت  على لقب  البارونة، علاوة على عضوية مجلس اللوردات، فيما صار جون ميجور  خليفة لها في  مجلس العموم،  وقد استمرت تاتشر في الحكومة 11 سنة حتى  استقالتها، وهي  أطول فترة لرئيسة وزراء في بلدها.   وفي عام  1992م  انقلب  عليها حزبها متهماً إياها بالديكتاتورية والتصلب. وخوفاً من  حدوث  انقسامات داخل الحزب آثرت الانسحاب، وفي ذات الوقت حصلت على لقب  البارونة،  علاوة على عضوية مجلس اللوردات، فيما صار جون ميجور خليفة لها في  مجلس  العموم،  وقد استمرت تاتشر في الحكومة 11 سنة حتى استقالتها، وهي  أطول  فترة لرئيسة وزراء في بلدها.


​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*سعد زغلول



*
*



*
*
*
*

- كثيرون  هم الزعماء و القادة الذين مروا عبر التاريخ ، و لكن قليلون هم من خلّدهم  التاريخ و تركهم حاضرين عبر العصور بالرغم من مغادرة أجسادهم هذا العالم ،  وواحد من أولئك الزعماء الخالدين سيكون حديثنا اليوم و هو : سعد زغلول .

 - ولد سعد زغلول (1860 -1927) في قرية إبيانة التابعة لمديرية الغربية .

  - تلقى تعليمه في كتاب القرية  ثم رحل إلى القاهرة سنة  ( 1873) و التحق بالأزهر ، 

 - زعيم مصري و قائد ثورة 1919 .

  - شارك سعد في الثورة العرابية فتعرض للاضطهاد، ورفت من عمله، فاشتغل بالمحاماة وذاع صيته بها حتى صار من أعلامها المعروفين .

 - برز سعد زغلول كزعيم للأمة المصرية مع انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى، إذ  طالب بتشكيل وفد  من المصريين لحضور مؤتمر الصلح، فرفضت سلطات الاحتلال  البريطاني ذلك واعتقلته ونفته إلى خارج البلاد وكان ذلك سببا في إشعال ثورة  1919 في (مارس 1919م ) التي تعد أول ثورة شعبية بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى  .

 - توالت أدوار سعد في الحياة السياسية المصرية، وتعمقت زعامته للشعب المصري رغم تعرضه لمحاولة اغتيال من منافسيه .

   - توفي سعد زغلول في (23 أغسطس 1927م) وكان يوم وفاته يوما مشهودا، وبني له ضريح أسموه ضريح سعد .

 التغيير ليس بالشيء الصعب و أن تصبح من أولئك الذين تركوا بصمة في هذا  العالم أيضاً ليس بالشيء الصعب .. فقط خذ فكرة و عش من أجلها .. !
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*نيكولو مكيافيلي







مكيافيلي، مؤسس مدرسة التحليل والتنظير السياسي الواقعي

نيكولا دي برناردو دي ماكيافيلّي  (بالإيطالية: Niccolò di Bernardo dei Machiavelli)، ولد في فلورنسا 3  مايو 1469، وتوفي في فلورنسا في 21 يونيو 1527، كان مفكرا وفيلسوفا سياسيا  إيطاليا إبان عصر النهضة. أصبح مكيافيلي الشخصية الرئيسية والمؤسس للتنظير  السياسي الواقعي، والذي أصبحت فيما بعد عصب دراسات العلم السياسي. أشهر  كتبه على الإطلاق، كتاب الأمير، والذي كان عملاً هدف مكيافيلي منه أن يكتب  تعليمات لحكام، نُشرَ الكتاب بعد موته، وأيد فيه فكرة أن ماهو مفيد فهو  ضروري، والتي كان عبارة عن صورة مبكرة للنفعية والواقعية السياسية. ولقد  فُصلت نظريات مكيافيلي في القرن العشرين.


عند  ماكيافيلي المجتمع يتطور بأسباب طبيعية، فالقوى المحركة للتاريخ هي   "المصلحة المادية" و"السلطة". وقد لاحظ صراع المصالح بين جماهير الشعب   والطبقات الحاكمة، وطالب ماكيافيلي بخلق دولة وطنية حرة من الصراعات   الإقطاعية القاتلة، وقادرة على قمع الاضطرابات الشعبية. وكان يعتبر من   المسموح به استخدام كل الوسائل في الصراع السياسي، فمكيافيلي القائل   "الغاية تبرر الوسيلة" برر القسوة والوحشية في صراع الحكام على السلطة.   وكانت أهمية ماكيافيلي التاريخية أنه كان واحدا من أوائل من رؤوا الدولة   بعين إنسانية واستنبطوا قوانينها من العقل والخبرة وليس من اللاهوت.


ولقد  ألف مكيافيلي العديد من "المطارحات" حول الحياة السياسية في الجمهورية  الرومانية، فلورنسا،  وعدة ولايات، والتي من خلالها برع في شرح وجهات نظر  أخرى. على كُلٍ فصفة  "مكيافيلي" والتي ينظر إليها الباحثون على أنها تصف  بشكل خاطئ مكيافيلي  وأفكاره، أصبحت تصف التصرف الأناني والذي تهدف له  الجماعات الربحية. مع ليوناردو دا فينشي،  أصبح نيكولا مكيافيلي الشخصية المثالية لرجل عصر النهضة، ومن اللائق أن  يقال أن مكيافيلي يستحوذ على صفات "الذكاء المكيافيلي"، عوضاً عن وصفه  بالمكيافيلية.


- سيرته الذاتية :


  ولد مكيافيلي في فلورنسا  لمحامٍ هو برناردو دي نيكولا مكيافيلي وبارتولومي  دي استفانو نيلي، والذين  كانا منحدرين من أسرة توسكانية عريقة. وكان  والده من النبلاء ولم يتلقى  ميكافيللى تعليماً واسعاً لكنه أظهر ذكاء حاد.  اتبع ميكافيللى في بداية  الامر المصلح سافونا رولا الذي كان يخاطب داعيا  الشباب الإيطالى للتمسك  بالفضيلة لكنه لم يلبث ان ابتعد عن سافولا


من  عام 1494م إلى 1512م،  تقلد مكيافيلي الشاب منصباً إدارياً في الحكومة،  زار خلالها البلاط الملكي  في فرنسا، وألمانيا، وعدة مقاطعات إيطالية في  بعثات دبلوماسية. بعدها  بقليل حُبسَ مكيافيلي في فلورنسا عام 1512، نُفي  بعدها لسان كاساينو، وتوفي في فلورنسا عام 1527م ودفن في سانتا كراوس.
ويمكن  تقسيم فترة حياته إلى ثلاثة أجزاء كلها تمثل حقبة مهمة من تاريخ  فلورنسا،  حيث عاصر في شبابه وطور نموه ازدهار فلورنسا وعظمتها كقوة إيطالية  تحت  حكم لورينزو دي ميديشي، وسقوط عائلة ميديشي في عام 1494، حيث دخل مكيافيلي  في الخدمة العامة، حيث تحررت فلورنسا خلالها وأصبحت تحت حكم جمهورية، والتي  استمرت لعام 1512م،  حيث استرجعت آل ميديشي مقاليد السلطة ولكنها حينما  عادت للحكم اتهم  ميكافيللى بالتآمر ضدها وسجن لكن الباباليو العاشر افرج  عنه فاختار حياة  العزلة في الريف حيث الف العديد من الكتب أهمها كتاب  (الامير) وحكمت آل  ميديشي حتى عام 1527م، حيث تم إجلاءهم عن المدينة في 22  يونيو  مرة أخرى، وحينها كانت الفترة التي تمخضت عن نشاطات مكيافيلي  ومؤلفاته،  ولكنه توفي، عن عمرٍ يناهز الثامنة والخمسين تقريبا قبل أن  يسترجع منصبه في  السلطة.


ويذهب  الكثير من المفكرين السياسيين بان لميكيافيلي دور هام في تطور  الفكر  السياسي، حيث انه اسس منهجا جديدا في السياسة، بافكار تبشر بمحاولات   لتجاوز الفكر الديني. نقطة التحول هذه لتجاوز السلطة الدينية التي كانت   سائدة في الفكر السياسي الأوروبي في الفرون الوسطى اعقبت بتحولات أخرى أكثر   جدية من طرف فولتير ومنتسكيو وجون لوك وجان جاك روسوِ وغيرهم من المفكرين  التنوريين الليبراليين. وهكذا كان ميكافيلي نقطة تحول هامة في تاريخ الفكر  السياسي...


شبابه ونشأته

مع  أن القليل دون عن فترة شباب مكيافيلي، إلا أن فلورنسا تلك الحقبة  معروفة  بشكل يسهل التنبأ معه بحياة أحد مواطنيها. لقد وُصفت فلورنسا على  أنها  مدينة ذات نمطي حياة مختلفين، واحدٌ مُسير من قبل المتشدد الراهب  سافونارولا، والآخر من قبل لورينزو دي ميديشي. لابد وأن يكون تأثير  سافونارولا على مكيافيلي الشاب دون أي تأثيرٍ يُذكر، إلا أنه مع تحكم  سافونارولا  بأموال فلورنسا، فقد أوجد لمكيافيلي مادة في كتابه الأمير عن  النهاية  المأسوية للنبي الغير مسلح. أما عن روعة حكم الميديشيين إبان عهد  لورنزو  العظيم فقد كان ذا أثرٍ ملموس على الشاب، حيث أشار عدة مرات إليهم،  ويجدر  الإشارة إلى أن كتابه الأمير قد أُهدي إلى حفيد لورينزو (وهذه من  الطرائف  عند الحديث عن هذا الشاب حيث كان والده وجده من المعارضين لحكم   الميديشيين).


ويعطينا كتابه، تاريخ فلورنسا،  صورة عن الشباب الذين قضى  معهم فترة شبابه، حيث يقول: "لقد كانوا أحراراً  أكثر من آبائهم في ملبسهم  وحياتهم، وصرفوا الكثير على مظاهر البذخ،  مبذرين بذلك أموالهم ووقتهم طمعاً  بالكمال، واللعب، والنساء. لقد كان  هدفهم الرئيس هو أن يبدو الشخص فيهم  بمظهرٍ حسن وأن يتحدث بلباقة وذكاء،  وقد أُعتبر من يجرح الناس بذكاء أحكمهم  كما ذكر".


وفي  رسالة لابنه غويدو، يظهر مكيافيلي ضرورة أن تُستغل فترة الشباب  بالانكباب  على الدراسة، وهذا مايقودونا إلى الاعتقاد بأنه قد انشغل كثيراً  إبان  شبابه. ويقول مكيافيلي: "لقد تلقيتُ رسالتك، والتي منحتني شعوراً  عظيماً  بالسعادة، خصوصاً وأنك استعدت عافيتك، ولن يكون هناك خبرٌ أجمل من  هذا،  فقد وهبك الرب ووهبني الحياة، وآمل أن أصنع منك رجلاً كفؤً إذا ماكنت   مستعداً لتقوم دورك". ومن ثم يُكمل: "سوف يكون هذا جيداً لك، ولكنه واجبٌ   عليك أن تدرس، حيث لن يكون لك العذر في أن تتباطأ بحجة المرض، واستغل ألمك   لدراسة الرسائل والموسيقى، حيث سيبدو لك الشرف الذي يكون لي بامتيازي بمثل   هذه المهارة. إذن، بُني، إذا ما أردت إسعادي، وأن تجلب لنفسك الشرف   والنجاح، قم بالمطلوب وادرس، لأن الجميع سيساعدونك إذا ماساعدت نفسك".

كتاب الأمير ووفاة مكيافيلي

عند  عودة آل ميديشي أمل مكيافيلي عودته لمنصبه في الخدمة العامة تحت سلطة  الأسياد الجدد لفلورنسا، أُقصي في الثاني عشر من نوفمبر لعام 1512، واتُهم  لاحقاً بالتورط في مؤامرة ضد المديتشيين وسُجن، وتم استجوابه تحت التعذيب.  وقام البابا الميديشي الجديد، ليو العاشر،  بالعفو عنه وإطلاق سراحه. وذهب  مكيافيلي لسان كازينو ليقضي فترة تقاعده،  بالقرب من فلورنسا، حيث قضى وقته  بالكتابة. وفي رسالة لفرانسيسكو فيتوري،  مؤرخة بثالث عشر من سبتمبر من  عام 1513، يذكر مكيافيلي وصفٍ مثيراً للحياة التي قضاها في تلك الفترة،  والتي بين فيها الدوافع لكتابة الأمير. فبعد أن وصف حياته اليومية مع  عائلته والجيران، يكتب مكيافيلي:


«عندما   يحل المساء أعود إلى البيت، وأدخل إلى المكتبة، بعد أن أنزع عني ملابسي   الريفية التي غطتها الوحول والأوساخ، ثم أرتدي ملابس البلاط والتشريعات،   وأبدو في صورة أنيقة، أدخل إلى المكتبة لأكون في صحبة هؤلاء الرجال الذين   يملأون كتبها، فيقابلونني بالترحاب وأتغذى بذلك الطعام الذي هو لي وحدي،   حيث لاأتردد بمخاطبتهم وتوجيه الأسئلة لهم عن دوافع أعمالهم، فيتلطفون علي   بالإجابة، ولأربع ساعات لاأشعر بالقلق، وأنسى همومي، فالعوز لايخيفني   والموت لايرهبني، لقد تملكني الإعجاب بأولئك العظام، ولأن دانتي قال: «يُحفظ العلم الذي يأتي بالتعلم».  ولقد دونتُ ملحوظاتٍ من محاوراتهم، وألفت كتاباً عن الإمارات،  حيث أنكبُ  جاهدا في التأمل والتفكر بما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع، مناقشة ماهية  الإمارات،  وأنواعها، وكيفية امتلاكها، ولماذا تٌفقد، وعليه فهذا على الأرجح  سيعجبك،  إلا أنه لأميرٍ جديد سيكون محل ترحابه، ولذا فقد أهديتُ الكتاب  لجلالته  جوليانو. وقام فيليبو كازافتشيو بإرساله، وسيخبرك عن محتواها وعن  حواري  معه، ومع ذلك فما زالت تحت التنقيح.»


ولقد  تعرض الكتيب للعديد من التغيرات قبل أن يستقر على الشكل الذي هو عليه  الآن. ولسببٍ ما تم إهداء الكتاب للورينزو الثاني دي ميديشي،  مع أن  مكيافيلي ناقش كازافتشيو إذا ما كان من الأفضل إرساله أو عرضه  شخصياً، إلا  أنه لم يثبت أن لورنزو قد استلم الكتاب أو حتى قرأه، وبطبيعة  الحال لم  يقم بتوظيف مكيافيلي. ولم يقم مكيافيلي بنشر الكتاب بنفسه، وقد  اختلف فيما  إذا كان النص الأصلي للكتاب لم يتعرض للتحريف، إلا أنه قطعاً  تعرض للسرقة  الأدبية.


وختم مكيافيلي رسالته إلى فتوري قائلاً:


«وبالنسبة   لهذا الكتاب الصغير، عندما يُقرأ، فسيترائ لقارئه أني لم أنم أو أتكاسل  في  دراسة فن السياسة وإدارة الدولة طوال الخمسة عشر عاماً التي قضيتها   متنقلاً بين الملوك، وعليه الرغبة في أن ينهل من خبرة هؤلاء.»


وقبل أن يُنهي مكيافيلي كتاب الأمير بدأ مطارحاته بالكتابة عن العقد الأول لتايتوس ليفيوس،  والذي يجب أن يُقرأ تزامناً مع الأمير. هذه الأعمال وأخرى أصغر أبقته  منشغلاً حتى 1518، حتى وُكل بمهمة المراقبة على أعمال بعض التجار في في  جينوا. وفي عام 1519  منح حكام فلورنسا المديتشيون صلاحيات سياسية  للمواطنين، وأصبح مكيافيلي  وآخرون مستشارين حسبما ينص الدستور الجديد  حالما يتم إرجاع المجلس العظيم.
وأصبح  عام 1520م مُذهلاً لكي  يعاود مكيافيلي الانخراط في مجتمع فلورنسا الأدبي،  كما كان هذا العام هو  بداية إنتاج كتاب فن الحرب. طلب الكاردينال دي  ميديشي من مكيافيلي تأليف  كتاب تاريخ فلورنسا، وهي مهمةٌ أشغلت مكيافيلي حتى عام 1525م.
وعندما انتهى من كتاب تاريخ فلورنسا،  ذهب به لروما ليعرضه على البابا جوليو دي ميديشي، المعروف بالبابا كليمنت  السابع، ولقد أهدى هذا الكتاب إلى رأس أسرة ميديشي. ومن ذلك العام قامت  معركة بافيا ودمرت أملاك فرنسا في إيطاليا تاركةً فرانسيس الأول أسيراً تحت  رحمة تشارلز الخامس وطُرد المديتشيون من فلورنسا مجدداً.
وكان  مكيافيلي حينئذ غائباً عن فلورنسا، ولكنه أسرع في العودة لكي يؤمن مركزه  كمستشار. ولكنه مرض فور وصوله حيث تُوفي في الثاني والعشرين من يونيو من  عام 1527م.

ردود الفعل تجاه الأمير ومكيافيلي

لم يتم نشر الأمير  إلا بعد وفاة مكيافيلي بخمس سنين، ولذا لم  يفهمه البعض وهاجموه حتى أصبح  اسمه ملازماً للشر دائماً حتى في الفنون  الشعبية. وأول من هاجم مكيافيلي  هو الكاردينال بولس مما أدى لتحريم الإطلاع  على كتاب الأمير ونشر أفكاره،  وكذلك أنتقد غانتيه في مؤلفٍ ضخم أفكار  مكيافيلي، ووضعت روما كتابه عام  1559 ضمن الكتب الممنوعة وأحرقت كل نسخة منه.
ولكن  وعندما بزغ نور عصر النهضة في أرجاء أوروبا ظهر هناك من يدافع عن مكيافيلي  ويترجم كتبه. ولم يصل مكيافيلي وفكره لما وصل إليه الآن إلا في القرن  الثامن عشر عندما مدحه جان جاك روسو، وفيخته، وشهد له هيغل بالعبقرية.  ويُعتبر مكيافيلي أحد الأركان التي قام عليها عصر التنوير في أوروبا.
ولقد  أختار موسوليني كتاب الأمير موضوعاً لأطروحته التي قدمها للدكتوراه، وكان  هتلر يقرأ هذا الكتاب قبل أن ينام كل ليلة. وناهيك عن من سبقهم من الملوك  والأباطرة كفريدريك وبسمارك وكريستينا وكل من ينشد.

مقولات لمكيافيلي

حبي لنفسي دون حبي لبلادي.
من الأفضل أن يخشاك الناس على أن يحبوك.
الغاية تُبرر الوسيلة.
أثبتت الأيام أن الأنبياء المسلحين أحتلوا وأنتصروا، بينما فشل الأنبياء غير المسلحين عن ذلك.
ان الدين ضروري للحكومة لا لخدمة الفضيلة ولكن لتمكين الحكومة من السيطرة على الناس.
من واجب الأمير أحياناً ان يساند ديناً ما ولو كان يعتقد بفساده.
ليس أفيد للمرء من ظهوره بمظهر الفضيلة.
لايجدي ان يكون المرء شريفاً دائماُ.

مؤلفاته

خلف مكيافيلي ثروة أدبية وفكرية هائلة جدا في شتى المجالات يُقدر عددها نحو الثلاثين كتاباً.كساسوز
كتاب الأمير *​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بليز باسكال

​*






بليز باسكال


باسكال، بليز "Blaise Pascal"؛ (19 يونيو 1623 - 19 أغسطس 1662)، فيزيائي  ورياضي وفيلسوففرنسي اشتهر بتجاربه على السوائل في مجال الفيزياء، وبأعماله  الخاصة بنظرية الاحتمالات في الرياضيات هو من اخترع الآلة الحاسبة. استطاع  باسكال أن يسهم في إيجاد أسلوب جديد في النثر الفرنسي بمجموعته الرسائل  الريفيّة.


أدَّت أعمال باسكال المهمة في مجال ضغط السوائل إلى إيجاد المبدأ المسمى  قانون باسكال، الذي ظهر خلال الخمسينيات من القرن السابع عشر الميلادي.  وينص هذا المبدأ على أن السوائل الموجودة في الأوعية تنقل ضغوطًا متساوية  في كافة الجهات، كما يوضح العمليات التي تقوم بها ضاغطات الهواء، والمضخات  الفراغية، والرافعات الهيدروليكية، ورافعات السيارات، والمضاغط. ساعدت  تجارب باسكال على إثبات أن للهواء وزناً، وأن ضغط الهواء يمكن أن ينتج  فراغًا، وبذلك أزال شكوك العلماء في ذلك الوقت في إمكان وجود الفراغ.
وخلال الخمسينيات من القرن السابع عشر الميلادي قدم باسكال، وعالم  الرياضيات الفرنسي بيير دي فيرماتنظرية الاحتمالات، وناقشا بعض تطبيقاتها.  وصمم باسكال عام 1654م تنظيمًا ثلاثيًا من الأرقام يكون فيه كل رقم مساويًا  لمجموع الرقمين المجاورين له من جهة اليمين، وعلى جانبه الأيسر في الصف  الذي يكون أعلاه مباشرة. ويمكن استخدام هذا التنظيم الذي سمِّي مثلث باسكال  في حساب الاحتمالات. انظر: التباديل والتوافيق. واخترع باسكال أيضًا آلة  حاسبة تؤدي عمليات الجمع والضرب.


حياته

​ وُلد  باسكال في مدينة كلير مونت ـ فيراند بفرنسا. وقد أظهر نبوغا في الرياضيات  منذ أن كان طفلاً. واشتغل في حركة دينية تسمى الجانسينية، وفي أواخر عام  1654م دخل ديرًا من أديرة هذه الجماعة في مدينة بورت ـ رويال. وقد اتهمت  المنظمة اليسوعية الجانسينيين بالبدعة، وأدانت قائدهم أنطوني آرنولد. وردًا  على هذا الاتهام قام باسكال فورًا بنشر 18 كتيبًا ساخرًا سميت الرسائل  الريفية، وقد لاقت شعبية عظيمة في عامي 1656 و 1657م.

ظل باسكال يدافع منذ عام 1658م وحتى وفاته عن عقيدته. وقد وُجدت بعض أجزاء  من عمله هذا الذي لم يكن قد اكتمل في ذلك الوقت بعد وفاته، وطبع باسم  بنسيز. ويعبر هذا العمل عن إيمان باسكال بأن هناك حدودًا للحقائق التي يمكن  أن يدركها العقل، وأن الإيمان من القلب بالرسالة المسيحية هو المرشد  الرئيسي إلى الحقائق.

الهندسة الرياضية عند باسكال

​ فيما عدا  الهندسة المتناهية الصغر عالج باسكال الهندسة الإسقاطية كما تناول  المخروطيات les coniques وبعدها القطاعات المخروطية. بدأ الاهتمام بالهندسة  من عمر الثانية عشرة عندما قرأ كتاب العناصر لأقليدس. وأكمل اهتمامه بشكل  رصين منذ السنة 1639 بالنسبة للدائرة، المخروط، الكرة، الأمكنة الهندسية  لنقطة متغيرة. لكن الهندسة التحليلية التي عالجها ديكارت لم يهتم بها  باسكال مطلقا.

لكن عمل باسكال الهندسة لم ينل إعجابا في عصره، فقد بقي حتى القرن التاسع عشر حين جاء بننسيليه Poncelet فأظهر أهمية باسكال.

إنجازاته

التحليل المتناهي الصغر

​ كانت له  مكإنة عظيمة في هذا الميدان، وقد نشر باسكال أعماله في هذا المجال بين سنة  1650 و 1660 أي في آخر سني حياته، اعتمد قليلا على ستيفن، ودي  كارت،وروبرفال، وتورتشللي وغيرهم. لكنه سبق نيوتن، وليبنتز، الذين أخذوا  عنه أشياء كثيرة، كما تناول مفهوم الحدود، ومرائل التكامل ومفهوم المثلث  المميز المعروف باسمه مثلث باسكال

قام باسكال بتطبيق كل هذه الأساليب في مسائل عديدة في الرياضيات حينا وفي الفيزياء والميكانيك حينا آخر.

في الحساب

​ 





مثلث باسكال



.

اهتم بخصائص السلاسل العددية الصحيحة وبالترتيب العددي والأعداد الطبيعية والأعداد المثلثية، ومثلث باسكالوتطبيقاته العديدة.

في الاحتمالات

​ يمكننا عن  حق القول بأن باسكال هو الذي أسس حساب الاحتمالات. كان هناك احتمالات  الألعاب وبعض أنواع التجارة وما شابه إنما لم يكن هناك علم بالمعنى الصحيح  يرتكز إلى أصول الرياضيات.

الآلة الحاسبة

​ 





إحدى أوائل آلات باسكال الحاسبة



تعتبر هذه الآلة إحدى أوجه تقدم العلوم التطبيقية. إنها فعلا اكتشاف جدير  بالاهتمام، فهو الذي أوصل الإنسانية إلى الحاسبات الحديثة وما يمكن أن تصل  إليه في المستقبل. فقد اكتشفها في روان Rouen سنة 1640 وهي آلة تقوم بإجراء  للعمليات الحسابية الأربع دون جهد في التفكير وذلك لتأدية حسابات والده  بسرعة.إن عملية مكننة الحساب تعتبر خطوة جبارة على طريق الحضارة الإنسانية.
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*



 
نانسي موريخون 


ولد 7 أغسطس 1944 (العمر 68 سنة)
بـ هافانا، كوبا 
الجنسية





 كوبا 
فترة الكتابة1962 – الحاضر
نوع أدب شعر، مقالات، ترجمة
المواضيع : قضايا النساء وتجربة الزنوج الكوبيين بوابة الأدب 

نانسي موريخون  (بالإسبانية: Nancy  Morejón) كاتبة ومترجمة ومربية كوبية، من  أكبر كتاب وشعراء  كوبا. اشتهرت بمعالجتها لقضايا النساء وتجربة الزنوج  الكوبيين. 
سيرتها

ولدت  في هافانا في 7 أغسطس 1944 في  أسرة كادحة. أبوها من أصل أفريقي وأمها من  أصول أوروبية صينية مختلطة.  بدأت بكتابة الشعر في الثالثة عشر من عمرها. في  الخامسة عشر بدأت بتدريس  اللغة الإنكليزية. صدرت أول مجموعة شعرية لها  عندما كانت في الثامنة عشر.  تخرجت من جامعة هافانا (en) بمرتبة شرف بعد أن  درست الآداب الأوروبية  والكاريبية والكوبية وصارت تتكلم بطلاقة بالإنكليزية  والفرنسية  والإسبانية. درّست اللغة الفرنسية في أكاديمية كوبية وشغلت  منصباً في  وزارة الداخلية الكوبية، وهي معروفة لترحماتها الأدبية من  الإنكليزية  والفرنسية إلى الإسبانية، لا سيما الأدب الكاريبي. تخرجت من  جامعة هافانا  (en) في سنة 2006. تناولت أطروحتها البحثية إبداع إيمي سيزير.  نانسي  موريخون عضو في أكاديمية العلوم الكوبية (1991) وأكاديمية اللغات في  كوبا  (1999). 
الجوائز 

حصلت  على جوائز عديدة، منها «جائزة  النقاد» (في السنوات 1986 و1997 و2000)  والجائزة الوطنية الأدبية الكوبية  (2001) وجائزة الإكليل الذهبي في 2006.*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*
*
* [FONT="]شخصية السيد المسيح[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=red][FONT="] *​
*[FONT="] [/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][IMG]http://images.ch-joy.com//uploads/images/ch-joy.com-e6a70651af.jpg[/IMG][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]السيد المسيح أعظم[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]شخصية فى الكتاب المقدس بل وفى الوجود[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]لقد انفرد السيد المسيح له المجد بصفات وبأعمال خارقة للطبيعة البشرية [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]منذ بدء الخليقة والى اليوم بل والى الأبد[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial][IMG]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hkAqo9_7-b8/Sz_I9UKXZ5I/AAAAAAAAAVM/RXzKH5zoPX8/%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84%20%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%202.gif[/IMG][/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=red][FONT=Arial]هو بلا خطيـــة[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]لقد شابهنا فى كل شىء ماعدا الخطيـــة وحدهـــــــا[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]وقال لليهـــود: " من منكم يبكتنى على خطية " ( يو 8 : 46 ) [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy][IMG]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hkAqo9_7-b8/Sz_I9UKXZ5I/AAAAAAAAAVM/RXzKH5zoPX8/%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84%20%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%202.gif[/IMG][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=red][FONT=Arial]فى[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=red][FONT=Arial]ولادته[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]لقد ولد[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]من عذراء وظلت عذراء بعد ولادته لأنهـــا حبلت  من الروح القدس[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]الذى حل عليها وظللهــا. لذلك دعى عمانوئيل[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]"[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]أى الله معنا[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]"[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]([/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]متى1 :18-25[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]) [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy][IMG]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hkAqo9_7-b8/Sz_I9UKXZ5I/AAAAAAAAAVM/RXzKH5zoPX8/%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84%20%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%202.gif[/IMG][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=red][FONT=Arial]اعتمد بواسطة القديس يوحنا المعمدان[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]لقد إعتمد على يد القديس يوحنا المعمدان الذى قال عنه [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]أنه أعظم مواليد النســـاء ، وعند نزوله نهر الأردن أثناء تعميده انفتحت[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]السماء ونزل منها الروح القدس مستقراً عليه كشكل حمامة ، وسمع صوت من السماء[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]صوت الله الآب ) هذا هـــو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial])[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy]  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy]  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial] ( [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]متى 3 : 17[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial] ) [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial][URL="http://st-maria.info/vb/showthread.php?t=4144"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/FONT]*
* *
* قوة احتماله فى الصوم*


* لقد صام عنا أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة صام فيها عن الأكل والماء تماما منعزلا بارادته *
* فى البرية ، وقد جربه ابليس ( الشيطان ) بملزات الطعام والدنيا وممتلكاتها ، و لكن *
* انتصــــر عليه وهزمه وطرده عنه *
* ( متى 4 : 1 - 11 ) *


* 



 *

* وفى الكمـيـــاء*
* حول المــاء الى خمر فى الحال فى عرس قانا الجليـــل *
* خمر غير مسكر بل أفاقهم من الخمر الذى أسكرهم وفرغ ، *
* فهذة وحدها معجزة خلق*
* (يو 2 : 1،11) *
* 



 *

* فى الأقتصــــاد*
* لقد أشبع أكثر من خمسة  آلاف رجل بخلاف النساء والأولاد الذين أكلوا معهــم وذلك بخمسة أرغفة  وسمكتين كانت مع أحد الحاضرين فأخذها يسوع *
* وشكر وباركها وأعطى التلاميذ ليعطوا الجمع وكانوا قد قسموهم حسب تعليمات الرب يسوع *
* الى مجاميع كل منها 50 شخصا*
* وأكل الجميع ورفعوا مافضل عنهم اثنتى عشر قفة مملؤة*
* لو 9 : 13-17 )) *
* 



*

* وتكررت مثل هذة المعجزة*
* باشباع أربعة آلاف رجل من سبع خبزات وقليل من السمك ورفعوا الكسر التى تبقت بعد الأكل فملأت سبع سلال*
* ( مرقس 8 :8– 10 ) *
* 



*

* فى الطب*
* كان له سلطـــان على الأمراض بأنواعهـــا*
* فالكتاب المقدس السيد المسيح له المجد صنع الكثير والكثير من معجزات الشفـــاء *
* مع المرضى بكل مرض والذى عجز الطب فى حينه  وحتى اليوم يعجز الطب عن *
* شفائهم مثل المفلوجين شفاهم و حملوا اسرتهم ومشوا *
* والعمى والمولودين بدون أعين خلق لهم أعين وأبصروا . والبرص طهرهم . وذوات *
* الأيدى اليابسة شفاهم وحركوا أياديهم . والخرس شفاهم وجعلهم يتكلمون *
* ونازفة الدم من النساء شفاها أيضـــ[FONT="]ا[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]" و طلبوا اليه ان يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء" (مت 14 : 36)  [/FONT]*
* [FONT="]و المحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم (لو 9 : 11)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]      [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy][IMG]http://lh4.ggpht.com/_hkAqo9_7-b8/Sz_I9UKXZ5I/AAAAAAAAAVM/RXzKH5zoPX8/%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84%20%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%202.gif[/IMG][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=red][FONT=Arial]له سلطان على الشياطين[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]كان يفك المربوطين من الشياطين ويطردهـــا منهــم و يحررهم منها بكلمة واحدة وتخرج[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]وهى تصرخ وتقول له أنت هوالمسيح ابن الله فكان ينتهرهم[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]"[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial] ولا يدعهم ينطقون لأنهم كانوا قد عرفوه " ( لوقا 4 : 41 ) [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy]  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy]  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]وكانوا يخافونه "أة ما لنا ولك يايسوع الناصرى؟ أجئت لتهلكنا ! أنا أعرفك من أنت[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]قدوس الله فانتهره يسوع قائلا : أخرس وأخرج منه فخرج فى التو " ( مر 1 :24 – 25 )[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]      [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial][URL="http://st-maria.info/vb/showthread.php?t=4144"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/FONT]*
* *
* له سلطــــان على الطبيعة*
* أسكت العاصفةعندما كان هو والتلاميذ فى مركب فى وسط البحر وهاج البحر وكان الموج عالياالشديدة التى كادت أن تنقلب المركب فأيقظوه من النوم قائلين له: *
* " يا سيد نجنا فاننا نهلك ! فقال لهم مابالكم خائفين ياقليلى الايمان ؟ ثم قام وانتهر *
* الرياح والبحر فصار هدؤ عظيم . فتعجبت الناس قائلين أى انسان هذا ؟ فان *
*  الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه !"  *

*  ( متى 8 : 23 – 27 ) *

*



*

* معجزةصيدالسمك*
* عندما حاول بطرس ان يصطاد سمك بسفينته ومر علية الليل كله دون ان يمسكوا شيئا ولما كان *
* الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطىء ولم يكن يعرفوه التلاميذ ، فقال لهم يسوع *
* "القوا الشبكة الى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا ، فألقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون *
* أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك فعرفوا أنه الرب" *

* (يو 21 :6 –12 ) *
* 



 *
* معجزة شجرة التين التى جفت فى الحال *
* [FONT="]" فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق و جاء اليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا الا ورقا فقط فقال لها [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]لا يكن منك ثمر بعد الى الابد فيبست التينة في الحال "(مت  21 :  19)    [/FONT]*
* 

*
* *
* له سلطـــان على الجاذبية الأرضية*
* السيد يسوع المسيح *
* له المجد مشى على الماء وجعل بطرس يمشى على الماء *
* [FONT="]"و  في الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى اليهم يسوع ماشيا على البحر، فلما ابصره  التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر اضطربوا قائلين انه خيال و من الخوف صرخوا (مت   14 : 25 - 26)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]"  فاجاب بطرس و قال يا سيد ان كنت انت هو فمرني ان اتي اليك على الماء ،  فقال تعال فنزل بطرس من السفينة و مشى على الماء لياتي الى يسوع (مت  14 :   [FONT="]28 -[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]29)[/FONT] [/FONT]*
* الى السماء أمام تلاميذه ورسله الأطها قائلا لهم اذهبوا الى العالم أجمع *
* واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها . من آمن واعتمد خلص ، ومن لم يؤمن يدن *
* وأعطاهم سلطان أن يصنعوا الأشفية والعجائب باسمه . *

* ( مرقس 16 : 19 – 20 ) *
* 

*
* *
* له سلطان على الموت *
* أقام ابنة يايرس من الموت وهى فى فراشها فى منزلها :*

* "[FONT="]و  فيما هو يكلمهم بهذا اذا رئيس قد جاء فسجد له قائلا ان ابنتي الان ماتت  لكن تعال و ضع يدك عليها فتحيا ، فلما اخرج الجمع دخل و امسك بيدها فقامت  الصبية (مت  9 :  18- 25)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=royalblue][FONT=Arial]وأقام ابن أرملة نايين[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]كان شابا وحيدا لأمه وكان محمولا على نعش ذاهبين به للدفن فأوقفهم[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]ولمس النعش وقال ايها الشاب لك أقول قم ! فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم ، فدفعه الى امه"[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]"[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial] لوقا 7 : 11 -15 )[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial])[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=royalblue][FONT=Arial]وأقام لعازر من الموت[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]بعد أن مكث فى القبر أربعة أيام وأنتن . آمرا اياه قائلا ، لعازر هلم خــارجــــا[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]فخرج الميت ورجلاه  ويداه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجههه ملفوف بمنديل ، فقال لهم يسوع حلوه ودعوه يذهب[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][COLOR=navy] [/COLOR][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]( [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]44[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial] - [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]يوحنا 11 : 17، 39[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]) [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=royalblue][FONT=Arial]السيد المسيح أقام نفسه من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT=Arial]وظهر لمريم المجدلية ، وللتلاميذ[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]"اذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه انه قد قام من الاموات ها هو يسبقكم الى الجليل هناك ترونه [/FONT]*
* [FONT="](مت  28 :  7)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]    [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين (مر  16 :  9)  [/FONT]*
* [FONT="]فلما قام من الاموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فامنوا بالكتاب و الكلام الذي قاله يسوع (يو  2 :  22)[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]هذه مرة ثالثة ظهر يسوع لتلاميذه بعدما قام من الاموات (يو  21 :  14)    [/FONT]*
* 



*
* كان يعلم كل شىء*
* تنبأ بانكار بطرس له *
* [FONT="]قال له يسوع الحق اقول لك انك في هذه الليلة قبل ان يصيح ديك[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]  [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]تنكرني ثلاث مرات ، [/FONT]*
* [FONT="]فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له انك قبل ان يصيح الديك [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/B]
[B][SIZE=6][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=navy][FONT="]تنكرني ثلاث مرات فخرج الى خارج و بكى بكاء (مت  26 : 34 ، 75)    [/FONT]*
* وتنبأ عن موته وقيامته *
* من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث*
* [FONT="]من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع  يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و  رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم (مت  16 :  21)    [/FONT]*
* 



*
* المسيح والحب *
* لقد ضرب لنا السيد المسيح أعظم مثال فى المحبة حتى الموت  *
* أحب الناس وصنع معهم المعجزات الكثيرة بدون مقابل *
* وهو يعلم جيدا أنهم يعذبوه ويقتلوة مصلوبا على الصليب ، *
* لذلك بذل ذاته على عود الصليب بارادته وحده عنا كلنا ، *
* وأنعم لنا بالحياة الأبدية . وأوصانا أن نحب بعضنا بعضا كما أحببنا ، *
* بل ونحب أعدائنا ، بل ونغفر للمذنبين الينا لكى يغفر هو لنا أيضا ، *
*  علمنا أن نعطف على الفقراء ، وأن نود المسجونين ، *
*  وأن نشارك الحزانة حزنهم ، والفرحين *
* فرحهم ، وأن نحترم الصغير والكبير ، وأن لانجازى شر بشر *
* بل أوصانا أن نصلىمن أجل الذين يسيئون الينـــا *

* هل أعظم من ذلك حب ؟ *
* 



*

* من أقواله على نفسه *
* (أناهو خبز الحياة " ( يو 6 : 35"*


* ( أنا هو نور العالم " ( يو 8 : 12"*


* أناهو الراعي الصالح في" (يوحنا 10 :11 ) " *

* انى أنا باب الخراف " ( يو 10 : 7 ) " *

* ( أنا والآب واحد " ( يو 10 : 30"*


* (أنا هو القيامة والحياة " ( يو 11 : 25"*


* (6 "أنا هـو الطريق والحق والحيـــاة ( يو 14 : *


* (1: "أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبى الكرام " ( يو 15 *


* "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان "( يو 15 : 5) *

*  ( رؤ 22 : 13 ) " "أنا الألف والياء البداية والنهاية ، الأول والآخر " *
* ها أنا آتى سريعــــا طوبى لمن يحفظ نبوة هذا الكتاب " ( رؤ 22 : 7 )" *
* "وها أنا آتى سريعـــــا وأجرتى معى لأجـــازى كل واحد كما يكون عمله " ( رؤ 22 : 12) *
* 



*
* بكل تأكيد أروع شخصية هى *

* شخصية يسوع المسيح الإله المتجسد *


*  



*

* اذكرونى يا أخوتى فى صـــلواتكــــم *
* ميرولا *
*    منقول للى الامانة*​[/FONT]


----------



## AdmanTios (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبذة عن سيرة حياة​​​*​*  الكاتب " تشارلز ديكينز "​​**  السيد " Charles Dickens "

​​*





*
تشارلز جون هوفام ديكنز 7 فبراير 1812 إلى 9 يونيو 1870 هو
روائي إنجليزي. يُعتبر بإجماع النُّقّاد أعظم الروائيين الإنكليز
في العصر الفكتوري، ولا يزال كثيرٌ من أعماله يحتفظ بشعبيّته
حتى اليوم. تميَّز أسلوبه بالدُّعابة البارعة والسخرية اللاذعة* .*
الميلاد : ٧ فبراير، ١٨١٢ 

الوفاة : ٩ يونيو، ١٨٧٠ 

الدفن : دير وستمنستر، المملكة المتحدة 

الأفلام : ترنيمة عيد الميلاد 

الوالدان : إليزابيث ديكنز، جون ديكنز*

​*
نشأتــُــه​**

ولد تشارلز جون هوفام ديكنز في (لاندبورت بورتسي) في انجلترا عام 1812م.و عاش طفولة بائسة لأن أباه كان يعمل في وظيفة متواضعه ويعول أسرته كبيرة العدد، لهذا اضطر لترك المدرسة وهو صغير وألحقه أهله بعمل شاق بأجر قليل حتى يشارك في نفقة الأسرة، وكانت تجارب هذه الطفولة التعسة ذات تأثير في نفسه فتركت انطباعات إنسانية عميقة في حسه والتي انعكست بالتالي على أعماله فيما بعد.​*

*
طفولتــه وأثرها على كتاباته :​**

و قد كتب تشارلز عن هذه الانطباعات والتجارب المريرة التي مر بها أثناء طفولته .. في العديد من قصصه ورواياته التي ألفها عن أبطال من الأطفال الصغار الذين عانوا كثيرا ً وذاقوا العذاب ألوانا ً وعاشوا في ضياع تام بسبب الظروف الاجتماعية الصعبة التي كانت سائدة في (إنجلترا) في عصره​**


ونجد أن شخصيته الرائعة تجلت بوضوح فنجده بالرغم من المشقة التي كان يعاني منها في طفولته إلا أنه كان يستغل أوقات فراغه من العمل الشاق​**


فينكب على القراءة والاطلاع على الكتب كما كان يحرص على التجول وحيدا ً في الأحياء الفقيرة بمدينة الضباب الاصطناعي (لندن) حيث يعيش الناس حياة بائسة مريعة وخارجة عن القانون في بعض الأحيان.​**


و كان قد تأثر في القوانين الليبرالية في عصره فوصف بيوت العمل التي نشأت وفق قانون الفقراء الانكليزي لسنة 1834 في روايته الشهيرة أوليفر توست و في العديد من القصص والروايات التي كانت من إبداعاته وصف ديكنز هذه الأحياء الفقيرة بكل تفاصيلها وبكل المآسي التي تدور فيها​**


وعندما وصل إلى سن العشرين تمكنت الأسرة أخيرا ً من إلحاقه بأحد المدارس ليكمل تعليمه. و في نفس الوقت كان يعمل مراسلا ً لأحدى الجرائد المحلية الصغيرة لقاء أجر متواضع أيضا ً​**


ولكنه لم يهتم بالأجر فلقد تفانى في هذا العمل الصحفي الذي كان بمثابة أولى خطواته لتحقيق أحلامه فقد كان بمثابة تمرين له على حرفة الأدب، ولقد أتاح له هذا العمل الصحفي أن يتأمل أحوال الناس على مختلف مستوياتهم الإجتماعية والأخلاقية فخرج بالعديد من التجارب الإنسانية والأخلاقية التي وسعت آفاقه ومداركه الأدبية والحياتية.​*

*
أعماله المهمة​**


نشر ديكنز ما يزيد عن اثنتي عشرة رواية مهمة، وعدداً كبيراً من القصص القصيرة - من ضمنها عدد من القصص التي تدور حول ثيمة عيد الميلاد -، وعدداً من المسرحيات، كما أنه كتب كتباً غير خيالية. روايات ديكنز نُشرت مسلسلة في البداية في مجلات أسبوعية أو شهرية، ثم أعيدت طباعتها في هيئة كتب.​**

وفي سن الرابعة والعشرين بالتحديد في عام 1836م. أصدر ديكنز أولى رواياته الأدبية والتي كانت بعنوان (مذكرات بيكويك) والتي لاقت نجاحا ً ساحقا ً بالفعل وجعلته من أكثر الأدباء الإنجليز شعبية وشهرة، ثم ازدادت شهرته في إنجلترا وخارجها عندما توالت أعماله في العالم بلغات مختلفة.​*

*
هدفه :​**

قضى تشارلز معظم حياته في كتابة المقالات وتأليف الروايات والقصص القصيرة وإلقاء المحاضرات وكان يدعو باستمرار في أغلب أعماله إلى ضرورة الإصلاح الإجتماعي وإلى تدعيم المؤسسات الخيرية والصحية التي ترعى الفقراء من الناس. و لقد آمن ديكنز بأن كل الأحوال المزرية والسيئة قابلة للإصلاح مهما كان مدى تدهورها، لهذا سخر قلمه البليغ للدعوة إلى تخليص المجتمع البشري مما يحيط به من شرور وأوضاع اجتماعية غير عادلة.​**



رواياتـــــــه​**

أوراق بيكويك​**

مغامرات أوليفر تويست​**

أنشودة عيد الميلاد​**

دايفد كوبرفيلد​**

صديقنا المشترك​**

لغز إدوين درود​**

حكاية مدينتين​**

آمال كبرى​**



قصص عيد الميلاد من مجلة هاوسهولد ووردز:​**

ما يكونه عيد الميلاد حين نشيخ (1851)​**
سلسلة حكايات قرب نار عيد الميلاد (1852)​**
سلسلة حكايات أخرى قرب نار عيد الميلاد (1853)​**
المسافرون الفقراء السبعة (1854)​**
نزل الشجرة المقدسة (1855)​**
دمار "ماري الذهبية" (1856)​**
أخطار سجناء إنكليز معينين (1857)​**
بيت ليُترك (1858)​**

قصص عيد الميلاد من مجلة أول ذي يير راوند:​**

بيت مسكون (1859)​**
رسالة من البحر (1860)​**
أرض توم تريدلر (1861)​**
أمتعة شخص ما (1862)​**
مساكن السيدة ليريبر (1863)​**
ميراث السيدة ليريبر (1864)​**
وصفات الطبيب موريغولد (1865)​**
موغبي جنكشن (1866)​**
بلا شارع عام (1867)​*

*
ميزات كتاباته​**

تصوير الواقع بشكل جذاب للقارئ.​**
الوصف الدقيق للشخصيات.​**
الوصف المفصل لمختلف الطبقات الاجتماعية.​**
العاطفة وخصوصا الحزن والأسى في العديد من كتباته.​**
النقد البناء وعكس مشاكل الشارع مما أسهم في الإصلاح.​*

*
وفاتـــه :​**

و في عام 1870 مات تشارلز ديكنز عن عمر 58 عاما ً بعد أن ترك للإنسانية هذا الكم الهائل من الكنوز الأدبية، ودفن في مدافن (وست مينستر ابي).​*


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وليام شكسبير*

ويليام شكسبير هو الشاعر والكاتب الإنجليزى الذي يصنف كأعظم كاتب في اللغة الإنجليزية، وأعظم كاتب مسرحى على مستوى العالم، وكثيراً ما كان يُعتبر الشاعر الوطني لإنجلترا. 

*حياته*

شكسبير من أبرز الشخصيات في الأدب العالمي إن لم يكن أبرزها على الإطلاق. يصعب تحديد عبقريته بمعيار بعينه من معايير النقد الأدبي. وإن كانت حكمته التي وضعها على لسان شخصيات رواياته خالدة في كل زمان. أباه كان رجلاً له مكانته في المجتمع، وكانت أمه من عائلة ميسورة الحال. وقيل إنه بلغ حداً من التعليم، مكنه من التدريس في بلدته ستراتفورد – أون – آفون التي يوجد بها الآن مسرح يسمى باسمه، يقوم بالتمثيل على خشبته أكبر الممثلين المتخصصين في رواياته. 

تزوج من آن هاثاواي، وأنجب منها ثلاثة أطفال، وفي 1588 انتقل إلى لندن وربط حياته بالمسرح هناك. وفي 1589 أخرجت أولى مسرحياته وهي أما مسرحية كوميديا الأخطاء أو الجزء الأول من مسرحية هنري السادس. وفي 1599 اشترك في إدارة مسرح جلوب الشهير.
*كان يهوى المشاهد الهزلية ذات الطابع المكشوف التي كانت تتخلل المسرحيات التراجيدية لتخفف من حدة وقعها. غير أن شكسبير هذب القصص التي نقلها عن المؤرخ هوليتشد لتاريخ إنجلترا واسكتلندا كما هو الحال في مسرحيات ماكبث، والملك لير، وسمبلين، وريتشارد الثالث، وعن المؤرخ الروماني بلوتارك كما في مسرحية أنطونيو وكليوباترا. وأضاف إلى ذلك كله عمق تحليله للنفس البشرية، فضلاً عن شاعريته الفياضة في تصوير المواقف التاريخية والعاطفية الخالدة حتى جعل من المسرح الإنجليزي فناً عالمياً رفيعاً.
*
وله الكثير من الاعمال التى تعد من الروائع وترجمة لعدت لغات ومنا العربية ومنها
 روميو وجوليت، وهنري الخامس، ويوليوس قيصر،هاملت، وعطيل، والملك لير وماكبث وأنتوني وكليوباترا، وبركليز وكريولينس ودقة بدقة .. 
 وكما تهواه وقد ترجمت جميعاً إلى العربية.
وحياته الفنية تنقسم الى اربع مراحل   ثم تأتي المرحلة الرابعة (1609 – 1613) التي اختتم بها حياته الفنية وقد اشتملت على مسرحيات هنري الثامن، والعاصفة مما ترجم إلى العربية، وعلى مسرحيتي قصة الشتاء وسمبلين. وفي هذه المرحلة نجد العواصف النفسية العنيفة وقد خبت وتحولت في نفس الشاعر إلى نظرة تقبل ورضى وأمل وتأمل.

*شكسبير الكاتب والاديب المسرحى*

اعمال شكسبير دوما لا تخلو من لحظات الحياة الزاخرة بالهزل وهو يصور الحياة التي تنبض في صوت مكتوم على توقيع العواطف والشهوات، والمتناقضات, بلغة تتسم أحيانا بالغرابة, وأحيانا أخرى بالعاطفة.
تقسم اعمال شكسبير الى  ثلاثة أنواع رئيسة هي: المأساة والملهاة والمسرحيات التاريخية ..
تقسيم نتاجه إلى أربع مراحل، مع أن تاريخ كتابته للمسرحيات غير معروف بصورة مؤكدة. تمتد المرحلة الأولى من بداياته وحتى عام 1594، والثانية من 1594 ـ 1600، والثالثة من 1600 ـ1608، والأخيرة من 1608 ـ1612. وهذه التقسيمات تقريبية وضعها مؤرخو المسرح ونقاده لمتابعة تطور حياته الأدبية ضمن إطار واضح. تقع المرحلتان الأولى والثانية ضمن مرحلة المسرح الإليزابيثي Elizabethan Theatre نسبة إلى الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، أما المرحلتان الثالثة والرابعة فتقعان ضمن مرحلة المسرح اليعقوبي نسبة إلى جيمس "يعقوب" الأول ملك إنجلترا الذي تولى العرش في 1603 وتوفي عام1625.

*وفاته*

توفى 23 أبريل 1616
سترادفورد آبون آفون, وارويكشاير, إنجلترا 
ترك لنا تاريخ وكنز زاخر بالمؤلفات والروائع التى لا تمحى على مر العصور ستظل موهبة
وليام شكسبير شمعة تضوى ولا تنطفىء مهما مرت عليها السنين وحتى اذا ترك دنيانا
فهو مثل كل العمالقة الذين كتبوا اسمائهم بحروف من ذهب ..

*من أقواله*

هناك أوقات هامة في حي كبير، وان كل الرجال والنساء ما هم إلا لاعبون على هذا المسرح..
لا تطلب الفتاة من الدنيا إلا زوجاً.. فإذا جاء طلبت منهُ كل شيء..
إذا أحببتها فلن تستطيع أن تراها.. لماذا؟ لان الحب أعمى.
يمكننا عمل الكثير بالحق لكن بالحب أكثر..
لكن الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يستطيعون أن يروا الحماقات الصارخة التي يرتكبونها هم أنفسهم..
إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهمُ الرجل العظيم، أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامهُ.. بينما نجد إن المرأة الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب، ولكن المرأة العطوفه.و. المرأة الحنونه.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية..
الرحمة جوهر القانون، ولا يستخدم القانون بقسوة إلا للطغاة..
يموت الجبناء مرات عديدة قبل أن يأتي أجلهم، أما الشجعان فيذوقون الموت مرة واحدة..
أن الحزن الصامت يهمس في القلب حتى يحطمه..
إننا نعلّم الآخرين دروساً في سفك الدماء.. فإذا ما حفظوا الدرس قاموا بالتجربة علينا..
على المرء أن ينتظر حلول المساء ليعرف كم كان نهاره عظيماً..
إن الغيرة وحش ذو عيون خضراء..


*من أعماله*

تاجر البندقية
زوجات وندسور المرحات
ريان الناصر
جعجعة بلا طحن
بيرسيليس، أمير تير
ترويض النمرة
العاصفة (مسرحية)
الليلة الثانية عشرة أو كما تشاء
السيدان الفيرونيان
القريبان النبيلان
حكاية الشتاءالملك جون
ريتشارد الثاني
هنري الرابع، الجزء 1
هنري الرابع، الجزء 2
هنري الخامس
هنري السادس، الجزء 1
هنري السادس، الجزء 2
هنري السادس، الجزء 3
ريتشارد الثالث
هنري الثامنروميو وجولييت
كوريولانوس
تيتوس آندرونيكوس
تيمون الأثيني
يوليوس قيصر
ماكبث
هاملت
ترويلوس وكريسيدا
الملك لير
عطيل
أنطونيو وكليوباترا
سيمبلين


----------



## soul & life (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*وليام شكسبير*

ويليام شكسبير هو الشاعر والكاتب الإنجليزى الذي يصنف كأعظم كاتب في  انجلترا لقب بالشاعر القومي و"شاعر آفون الملحمي". وأعظم كاتب مسرحى على مستوى العالم، وكثيراً ما كان يُعتبر الشاعر الوطني لإنجلترا. 

*حياته*

شكسبير من أبرز الشخصيات في الأدب العالمي إن لم يكن أبرزها على الإطلاق. يصعب تحديد عبقريته بمعيار بعينه من معايير النقد الأدبي. وإن كانت حكمته التي وضعها على لسان شخصيات رواياته خالدة في كل زمان. أباه كان رجلاً له مكانته في المجتمع، وكانت أمه من عائلة ميسورة الحال. وقيل إنه بلغ حداً من التعليم، مكنه من التدريس في بلدته ستراتفورد – أون – آفون التي يوجد بها الآن مسرح يسمى باسمه، يقوم بالتمثيل على خشبته أكبر الممثلين المتخصصين في رواياته. 

تزوج من آن هاثاواي، وأنجب منها ثلاثة أطفال، وفي 1588 انتقل إلى لندن وربط حياته بالمسرح هناك. وفي 1589 أخرجت أولى مسرحياته وهي أما مسرحية كوميديا الأخطاء أو الجزء الأول من مسرحية هنري السادس. وفي 1599 اشترك في إدارة مسرح جلوب الشهير.
*كان يهوى المشاهد الهزلية ذات الطابع المكشوف التي كانت تتخلل المسرحيات التراجيدية لتخفف من حدة وقعها. غير أن شكسبير هذب القصص التي نقلها عن المؤرخ هوليتشد لتاريخ إنجلترا واسكتلندا كما هو الحال في مسرحيات ماكبث، والملك لير، وسمبلين، وريتشارد الثالث، وعن المؤرخ الروماني بلوتارك كما في مسرحية أنطونيو وكليوباترا. وأضاف إلى ذلك كله عمق تحليله للنفس البشرية، فضلاً عن شاعريته الفياضة في تصوير المواقف التاريخية والعاطفية الخالدة حتى جعل من المسرح الإنجليزي فناً عالمياً رفيعاً.**
*
وله الكثير من الاعمال التى تعد من الروائع وترجمة لعدت لغات ومنا العربية ومنها
 روميو وجوليت، وهنري الخامس، ويوليوس قيصر،هاملت، وعطيل، والملك لير وماكبث وأنتوني وكليوباترا، وبركليز وكريولينس ودقة بدقة .. 
 وكما تهواه وقد ترجمت جميعاً إلى العربية.
وحياته الفنية تنقسم الى اربع مراحل   ثم تأتي المرحلة الرابعة (1609 – 1613) التي اختتم بها حياته الفنية وقد اشتملت على مسرحيات هنري الثامن، والعاصفة مما ترجم إلى العربية، وعلى مسرحيتي قصة الشتاء وسمبلين. وفي هذه المرحلة نجد العواصف النفسية العنيفة وقد خبت وتحولت في نفس الشاعر إلى نظرة تقبل ورضى وأمل وتأمل.

*شكسبير الكاتب والاديب المسرحى*

اعمال شكسبير دوما لا تخلو من لحظات الحياة الزاخرة بالهزل وهو يصور الحياة التي تنبض في صوت مكتوم على توقيع العواطف والشهوات، والمتناقضات, بلغة تتسم أحيانا بالغرابة, وأحيانا أخرى بالعاطفة.
تقسم اعمال شكسبير الى  ثلاثة أنواع رئيسة هي: المأساة والملهاة والمسرحيات التاريخية ..
تقسيم نتاجه إلى أربع مراحل، مع أن تاريخ كتابته للمسرحيات غير معروف بصورة مؤكدة. تمتد المرحلة الأولى من بداياته وحتى عام 1594، والثانية من 1594 ـ 1600، والثالثة من 1600 ـ1608، والأخيرة من 1608 ـ1612. وهذه التقسيمات تقريبية وضعها مؤرخو المسرح ونقاده لمتابعة تطور حياته الأدبية ضمن إطار واضح. تقع المرحلتان الأولى والثانية ضمن مرحلة المسرح الإليزابيثي Elizabethan Theatre نسبة إلى الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، أما المرحلتان الثالثة والرابعة فتقعان ضمن مرحلة المسرح اليعقوبي نسبة إلى جيمس "يعقوب" الأول ملك إنجلترا الذي تولى العرش في 1603 وتوفي عام1625.

*وفاته*

توفى 23 أبريل 1616
سترادفورد آبون آفون, وارويكشاير, إنجلترا 
ترك لنا تاريخ وكنز زاخر بالمؤلفات والروائع التى لا تمحى على مر العصور ستظل موهبة
وليام شكسبير شمعة تضوى ولا تنطفىء مهما مرت عليها السنين وحتى اذا ترك دنيانا
فهو مثل كل العمالقة الذين كتبوا اسمائهم بحروف من ذهب ..

*من أقواله*

هناك أوقات هامة في حي كبير، وان كل الرجال والنساء ما هم إلا لاعبون على هذا المسرح..
لا تطلب الفتاة من الدنيا إلا زوجاً.. فإذا جاء طلبت منهُ كل شيء..
إذا أحببتها فلن تستطيع أن تراها.. لماذا؟ لان الحب أعمى.
يمكننا عمل الكثير بالحق لكن بالحب أكثر..
لكن الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يستطيعون أن يروا الحماقات الصارخة التي يرتكبونها هم أنفسهم..
إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهمُ الرجل العظيم، أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامهُ.. بينما نجد إن المرأة الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب، ولكن المرأة العطوفه.و. المرأة الحنونه.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية..
الرحمة جوهر القانون، ولا يستخدم القانون بقسوة إلا للطغاة..
يموت الجبناء مرات عديدة قبل أن يأتي أجلهم، أما الشجعان فيذوقون الموت مرة واحدة..
أن الحزن الصامت يهمس في القلب حتى يحطمه..
إننا نعلّم الآخرين دروساً في سفك الدماء.. فإذا ما حفظوا الدرس قاموا بالتجربة علينا..
على المرء أن ينتظر حلول المساء ليعرف كم كان نهاره عظيماً..
إن الغيرة وحش ذو عيون خضراء..


*من أعماله*

تاجر البندقية
زوجات وندسور المرحات
ريان الناصر
جعجعة بلا طحن
بيرسيليس، أمير تير
ترويض النمرة
العاصفة (مسرحية)
الليلة الثانية عشرة أو كما تشاء
السيدان الفيرونيان
القريبان النبيلان
حكاية الشتاءالملك جون
ريتشارد الثاني
هنري الرابع، الجزء 1
هنري الرابع، الجزء 2
هنري الخامس
هنري السادس، الجزء 1
هنري السادس، الجزء 2
هنري السادس، الجزء 3
ريتشارد الثالث
هنري الثامنروميو وجولييت
كوريولانوس
تيتوس آندرونيكوس
تيمون الأثيني
يوليوس قيصر
ماكبث
هاملت
ترويلوس وكريسيدا
الملك لير
عطيل
أنطونيو وكليوباترا
سيمبلين


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*( أحمد عرابى ) *























** أحمد عرابى :_*​​*أحمد الحسيني عرابي(**1 أبريل**1841** - **21 سبتمبر**1911**)، قائد عسكري وزعيم **مصري** .قاد **الثورة العرابية** ضد **الخديوي توفيق**. ووصل الي منصب ناظر الجهادية (وزارة الدفاع حاليا)*



​ 


* نشأته ؛-*​​*ولدأحمدعرابي  في 1 أبريل 1841 في قرية هرية رزنة بمحافظة الشرقية. تعلم القران الكريم  وأرسله والده الذي كان عمدة القرية إلى التعليم الديني حتى عام 1849 ثم  التحق بالمدرسة الحربية. ارتقى عرابي سلم الرتب العسكرية بسرعة حيث أصبح  نقيبا في سن العشرين. شارك في حروب الخديوي إسماعيل في الحبشة وترقي في  الجيش الي ان وصل الي رتبة أميرالاي وكان يعتبر أحد المصريين القلائل الذين  وصلوا الي هذه الرتبة بسبب انحياز قادة الجيش وناظر الجهادية إلى الضباط  الشركس والاتراك*








​*الثورة العرابية*​​*كان أول  ظهور حقيقي لاسم عرابى على الساحة حين تقدم مع مجموعه من زملائه مطالبين  الخديوى توفيق بترقية الضباط المصريين وعزل رياض باشا رئيس مجلس النظار  وزيادة عدد الجيش المصري. لم يتقبل الخديوى هذه المطالب وبدأ في التخطيط  للقبض على عرابى وزملائه حيث اعتبرهم من المتأمرين. تنبه عرابى للخطر وقاد  المواجهة الشهيرة مع **الخديوي توفيق** يوم **9 سبتمبر**1881** فيما يعد أول ثورة وطنيه في تاريخ مصر الحديث والتي سميت آنذاك هوجة عرابي.*










​*أسباب الثورة العرابية*​

*التدخل الأجنبي في شئون مصر بعد صدور قانون التصفية عام 1880*
*عودة نظم المراقبة الثناثية*
*لجوء رياض باشا إلى أساليب الشدة والعنف مع المواطنين المصريين*
*معارضة تشكيل مجلس شورى نواب*
*سياسة عثمان رفقى الشركسى وانحيازه السافر للضباط الاتراك والشراكسة واضطهاده للضباط المصريين*
*سوء الأحوال الاقتصادية نتيجة تخصيص مبالغ لسداد الديون للاجانب*
*انتشار الوعى الوطني بين المصريين*
 
*



*

​*خطبته الشهيره*​​*الخديوي توفيق**: كل هذه الطلبات لا حق لكم فيها، وأنا ورثت ملك هذه البلاد عن آبائي وأجدادي، وما انتم إلا عبيد إحساننا.*
*عرابي: لقد خلقنا الله أحرارًا، ولم يخلقنا تراثًا أو عقارًا؛ فوالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، لا نُورَّث، ولا نُستعبَد بعد اليوم.*
*رضخ توفيق لمطالب الجيش حين رأى التفاف الشعب حول عرابى، وعزل **رياض باشا** من رئاسة النظار، وعهد إلى **محمد شريف باشا** بتشكيل الوزارة وتشكلت بذلك أول نظارة شبه وطنيه في تاريخ مصر الحديث. نقول هنا أن الوزارة كانت شبه وطنيه بسبب أن **محمد شريف باشا** كان من أصول شركسيه إلا أنه كان رجلا كريمًا مشهودًا له بالوطنية والاستقامة، فألف وزارته في (**19 شوال**1298 هـ** = **14 سبتمبر**1881م**، وتم تعيين محمود سامي البارودي ناظرا للجهادية وهو أول مصري يتولي هذا المنصب.
وسعى لوضع دستور للبلاد، ونجح في الانتهاء منه وعرضه على مجلس النواب الذي أقر معظم مواده، ثم عصف بهذا الجهد تدخل **إنجلترا**وفرنسا**  في شئون البلاد بعد أن إزدادت ضغوط الدول الأوربيه الدائنة على مصر التي  باتت يتعين عليها دفع ما يقارب العشرين مليون جنيه إسترلينى أو ما يقرب من  ثلث دخلها القومى سنويا لسداد الديون. أصرت بريطانيا وفرنسا على إدارة شئون  الخزانة المصرية باعتبارهما أكبر الدائنين وبسبب العقليه الاستعماريه  المتغطرسة التي كانت سائده في ذلك الوقت التي روجت لفكرة أن الشعوب الشرقية  لا تصلح لإدارة شئونها وخصوصا الشئون الماليه. فعلا تم فرض تعيين مفتشين  ماليين على شئون الخزانة المصرية أحدهما إنجليزى والآخر فرنسي. كرد فعل لكل  هذه الضغوط أصر مجلس الأعيان برئاسة محمد سلطان باشا على تغيير وزارة محمد  شريف باشا التي قبلت بكل هذه التدخلات في شئون مصر الداخليه. وتأزمت  الأمور، وتقدم **محمد شريف باشا** باستقالته في (**2 ربيع الآخر**1299 هـ** = **2 فبراير**1882** م).*
*تشكلت حكومة جديدة برئاسة **محمود سامي البارودي**، وشغل عرابي فيها منصب "ناظر الجهادية" (الدفاع).
وقوبلت نظارة "البارودي" بالارتياح والقبول من مختلف الدوائر العسكرية  والمدنية؛ لأنها كانت تحقيقًا لرغبة الأمة، ومعقد الآمال، وكانت عند حسن  الظن، فأعلنت الدستور، وصدر المرسوم الخديوي به في (**18 ربيع الأول**1299 هـ** = **7 فبراير**1882** م).*
*غير أن هذه الخطوة  الوليدة إلى الحياة النيابية تعثرت بعد نشوب الخلاف بين الخديوي ووزارة  البارودي حول تنفيذ بعض الأحكام العسكرية، ولم يجد هذا الخلاف مَن يحتويه  من عقلاء الطرفين، فاشتدت الأزمة، وتعقد الحل، ووجدت بريطانيا وفرنسا في  هذا الخلاف المستعر بين الخديوي ووزرائه فرصة للتدخل في شئون البلاد، فبعثت  بأسطوليهما إلى شاطئ الإسكندرية بدعوى حماية الأجانب من الأخطار.*
*تظهر هنا شخصيتان، الأولى هي السلطان العثمانى **عبد الحميد الثاني** الذي أخذ يتصل بأحمد عرابى سرا ويشجعه على الوقوف بوجه التدخل الأوربى وبوجه الخديوى. الشخصيه الثانية هي شخصية **الخديوي توفيق** الذي يعد أسوأ ملوك **أسرة محمد على**  على مدى تاريخها الطويل. كان توفيق يكره عرابى كرها شديدا ومع ذلك كان  دائما ما يتظاهر بتاييد عرابى بينما هو يتصل سرا ببريطانيا وفرنسا ليؤلبهما  عليه. أخذ توفيق يبالغ في تصوير الموقف للأوربيين بأنه شديد الخطورة على  مصالحهم حيث أن عرابى حسب وصفه كان وطنيا متطرفا يكره كل ما هو أجنبي ويهدف  إلى طرد كل الأجانب من مصر. تحمست **بريطانيا** بالذات لفكرة التدخل العسكري في **مصر** لقلقها من ناحية **فرنسا** التي كانت قد إستولت لتوها على **تونس**. كذلك شعرت **بريطانيا** أن طريق مواصلاتها إلى **الهند** الذي يمر عبر **قناة السويس** قد بات مهددا وأنه أصبح يتعين عليها سرعة التحرك قبل أن تتجه **فرنسا** شرقا أو حتى **روسيا** جنوبا التي كانت تنتظر بترقب انحدار **الدولة العثمانية** وتحلم بالتوسع جنوبا للتحكم في مضايق **البحر الأسود**. في البدايه إتفقت **بريطانيا**وفرنسا** على التحرك سويا بالرغم من توجس كل منهما تجاه الأخرى وووجهت الحكومتان دعوة إلى الحكومة العثمانية لإرسال قوة إلى **مصر** "لحفظ الأمن" على اعتبار أنه من الناحية القانونية كانت **مصر** ما تزال جزءا من **الدولة العثمانية** المحتضرة. سرعان ما عدلت القوتان الاستعماريتان عن تلك الفكرة لعدم ثقتهما في السلطان **عبد الحميد الثاني**  ولرغبتهما في الاحتفاظ بزمام المبادرة. تم إرسال أسطول بريطانى فرنسي  مشترك إلى الإسكندرية على سبيل الإنذار للحكومة المصرية، إلا أن هذا  الإنذار جاء بنتيجة عكسيه تماما حيث أنه أدى إلى ازدياد شعبية عرابى في مصر  والتفاف الناس من حوله من كل الطبقات. استمر كل من السلطان **عبد الحميد الثاني**والخديوى توفيق** في سياستهما المعتادة في اللعب مع كل الأطراف.*
*لم يكد يحضر الأسطولان الإنجليزي والفرنسي إلى مياه **الإسكندرية**  حتى أخذت الدولتان تخاطبان الحكومة المصرية بلغة التهديد والبلاغات  الرسمية، ثم تقدم قنصلا الدولتين إلى البارودي بمذكرة مشتركة في (**7 رجب**1299 هـ** = **25 مايو**1882**  م) يطلبان فيها استقالة الوزارة، وإبعاد عرابي وزير الجهادية عن القطر  المصري مؤقتًا مع احتفاظه برتبه ومرتباته، وإقامة "علي باشا فهمي" و"عبد  العال باشا حلمي" –وهما من زملاء عرابي وكبار قادة الجيش- في الريف مع  احتفاظهما برتبتيهما ومرتبيهما.*
*كان رد وزارة **البارودي**  رفض هذه المذكرة باعتبارها تدخلا مهينًا في شئون البلاد الداخلية، وطلبت  من الخديوي توفيق التضامن معها في الرفض؛ إلا أنه أعلن قبوله لمطالب  الدولتين، وإزاء هذا الموقف قدم **البارودي** استقالته من الوزارة، فقبلها الخديوي.]]*








​*بقاء عرابي في منصبه*​*غير أن عرابي بقي في منصبه بعد أن أعلنت حامية **الإسكندرية**  أنها لا تقبل بغير عرابي ناظرًا للجهادية، فاضطر الخديوي إلى إبقائه في  منصبه، وتكليفه بحفظ الأمن في البلاد، غير أن الأمور في البلاد ازدادت  سوءًا بعد حدوث **مذبحة الإسكندرية** في (**24 رجب**1299 هـ** = **11 يونيو** 1882م)، وكان سببها قيام مكاري (مرافق لحمار نقل) من **مالطة** من رعايا **بريطانيا**  بقتل أحد المصريين، فشب نزاع وسرعان ما تطورت تلك المشاجرة البسيطة إلى  أحداث عنف ضد الأوربيين المقيمين في الإسكندرية وقتل فيها حوالي الخمسين  أوربيا وأصيب خلالها أيضا أحد ضباط الأسطول البريطاني.*











​

​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*مؤتمر الاستانة ؛-*

*تطورت الأحداث بسرعه في صيف عام **1882** ومع ظهور الأسطول البريطانى الفرنسي المشترك في مياه **الأسكندرية** إزدادت سخونة الأحداث. وجدت **إنجلترا**وفرنسا** في أحداث **الأسكندرية**  فرصة سانحه للتدخل واتهمتا "عرابى" في التسبب في حدوث هذه الأحداث حيث  اعتبرتاه المسئول عن تحريض المصريين ضد الأجانب، ومن الغريب أن ذريعة  الإنجليز لغزو مصر كانت الإرهاب.*










​*قصف الإسكندرية ؛-*
​*تزعمت بريطانيا جهود القضاء على عرابى بينما تراجع الدور الفرنسي (المنافس التقليدى للدور البريطانى) إلى الاكتفاء بالمشاهدة وسحبت **فرنسا** أسطولها إلى **بورسعيد**. إنتظرت **بريطانيا** أي فرصة لبدء العدوان على **مصر** حيث أنها لم تكن مرتاحة لفكرة التدخل التركى لحل الأزمة. في السابع من يوليو وجدت **بريطانيا** الذريعة التي كانت في انتظارها. كانت الحكومة المصرية قد نصبت بعض المدافع على قلعة الإسكندرية فاعتبرت **بريطانيا** أن هذا عملا عدائيا ضد حكومة صاحبة الجلالة. في (**24 شعبان**1299 هـ** = **10 يوليو**1882**  م) وجه قائد الأسطول البريطانى إنذارا للحكومة المصرية إما تسليم القلعة  للأسطول البريطانى وإلا سوف تضرب الإسكندرية من البحر. مارس **الخديوي توفيق**  لعبته المعتادة حين قابل "عرابى" وشجعه على مقاومة المعتدين بينما كان قد  إتصل سرا بقائد الأسطول البريطانى ودعاه إلى الهجوم على عرابى. لم يقبل  "عرابى" الإنذار البريطانى وإنتظر تنفيذ البريطانيين لتهديدهم. بدأ  الإنجليز في ضرب **الأسكندريه** يوم **12 يوليو**1882** ونزلت قواتهم إليها في اليوم التالي بعد أن قرر "عرابى" أن يسحب قواته منها وأن يتحصن عند **كفر الدوار**.*
*حين سمع **الخديوي توفيق**  بانسحاب "عرابى" امام الإنجليز تشجع وظهر على حقيقته حيث أعلن "عرابى"  متمردا في الرابع والعشرين من يوليو. وبدلاً من أن يقاوم الخديوي المحتلين،  استقبل في **قصرالرمل** بال**إسكندرية** الأميرال بوشامب **سيمور** قائد الأسطول البريطاني، وانحاز إلى الإنجليز، وجعل نفسه وسلطته الحكومية رهن تصرفهم حتى قبل أن يحتلوا **الإسكندرية**. فأثناء القتال أرسل الإنجليز ثلة من جنودهم ذوي الجاكتات الزرقاء لحماية الخديوي أثناء انتقاله من قصر الرمل إلى **قصر التين** عبر شوارع الإسكندرية المشتعلة. ثم أرسل الخديوي إلى "أحمد عرابي" في **كفر الدوار** يأمره بالكف عن الاستعدادات الحربية، ويحمّله تبعة ضرب ال**إسكندرية**، ويأمره بالمثول لديه في **قصر رأس التين**؛ ليتلقى منه تعليماته. صارت المواجهة مكشوفه بين كل الأطراف منذ ذلك التاريخ.*
*قررت الحكومة البريطانية أن تكون المواجهة شاملة وأن تكون الحرب كاملة فجلبت المزيد من قواتها إلى الحرب. تم تحريك 15,000 جندي من **مالطه** و**قبرص** بالإضافة إلى 5,000 من **الهند** باتجاه **مصر** مما رفع تعداد قوة الهجوم على **مصر** إلى 30,000 جندي وضعت تحت قيادة **السير**جارنيت ولسلى** (**بالإنجليزية**: Garnet Wolseley‏).*







​
*مواجهة الخديوي ورفض قراراته ؛-*
​*رفض عرابي  الانصياع للخديوي بعد موقفه المخزي، وبعث إلى جميع أنحاء البلاد ببرقيات  يتهم فيها الخديوي بالانحياز إلى الإنجليز، ويحذر من اتباع أوامره، وأرسل  إلى "يعقوب سامي باشا" وكيل نظارة الجهادية يطلب منه عقد **جمعية وطنية** ممثلة من أعيان البلاد وأمرائها وعلمائها للنظر في الموقف المتردي وما يجب عمله، فاجتمعت الجمعية في (**غرة رمضان**1299هـ**= **17 يوليو**1882م**)، وكان عدد المجتمعين نحو أربعمائة، وأجمعوا على استمرار الاستعدادات الحربية ما دامت بوارج الإنجليز في السواحل، وجنودها يحتلون ال**إسكندرية**.*
*كان رد فعل الخديوي على هذا القرار هو عزل عرابي من منصبه، وتعيين **عمر لطفي** محافظ الإسكندرية بدلا منه، ولكن عرابي لم يمتثل للقرار، واستمر في عمل الاستعدادات في **كفر الدوار** لمقاومة الإنجليز. بعد انتصار عرابي في **معركة كفر الدوار** أرسل عرابي إلى يعقوب سامي يدعوه إلى عقد اجتماع للجمعية العمومية للنظر في قرار العزل.*
*في (**6 رمضان**1299 هـ** = **22 يوليو**1882** م) عُقِد اجتماع في وزارة الداخلية، حضره نحو خمسمائة من الأعضاء، يتقدمهم **شيخ الأزهر** وقاضي قضاة مصر ومُفتيها، و**نقيب الأشراف**، وبطريرك الأقباط، و**حاخام** اليهود والنواب والقضاة والمفتشون، ومديرو المديريات، وكبار الأعيان وكثير من العمد، فضلا عن ثلاثة من أمراء الأسرة الحاكمة.*
*في الاجتماع أفتى ثلاثة من كبار شيوخ ال**أزهر**، وهم "**محمد عليش**" و"**حسن العدوي**"،  و"الخلفاوي" بمروق الخديوي عن الدين؛ لانحيازه إلى الجيش المحارب لبلاده،  وبعد مداولة الرأي أصدرت الجمعية قرارها بعدم عزل عرابي عن منصبه، ووقف  أوامر الخديوي ونظّاره وعدم تنفيذها؛ لخروجه عن الشرع الحنيف والقانون  المنيف ولم يكتفوا بهذا بل جمعواالرجال والأسلحة والخيول من قرى وعزب وكفور  البلاد وقد قام **العمدة محمد إمام الحوت عمدة الصالحية شرقية** و**العمدة عبد الله بهادر عمدة جهينة جرجاوية**  ببث الحماسة في الناس وجمع ما يستطيعون من الرجال والسلاح لدعم الدفاع عن  البلاد فقد قدم العمدة عبد الله بهادر نحوا من 600 مقاتل من رجال جهينة  المعروفون بالبأس والشجاعة و140 فرس و74 بندقية والعديد من الأسلحة الأخرى  وكميات كبيرة من الغلال وقدم العمدة محمد امام الحوت نحو من 40مقاتل بعددهم  وعتادهم وقدم سليمان زكى حكيم من أعيان مركز طوخ 41 فرس واحمد حسنى مامور  مركز ميت غمرقدم 33 بندقية.*

*اغلاق ترعة السويس (اسم قناة السويس آنذاك)

معركة القصاصين في 28 أغسطس 1882 أثناء تقدم الجيش البريطاني غربا في  إسماعيلية (محافظة)|محافظة الإسماعيلية بقيادة جنرال جراهام حوصر من قبل  الأهالي العزُل فطلب الإمداد بمزيد من الذخيرة في الساعة 4:30 عصرا فوصلته  الساعة 8:45 مساءا مما مكنه من القيام بمذبحة كبيرة بين الأهالي. بعد أن  جاء الجيش البريطاني من الإسماعيلية اشتبك مع الجيش المصري في معركة حامية  عند القصاصين وقد كاد ان ينتصر الجيش المصري لولا اصابة القائد راشد حسنى.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*معركة التل الكبير*

​*ب**محافظة الإسماعيلية**.*

*في **13 سبتمبر**1882** (الموافق **29 شوال**1299هـ**)  الساعة 1:30 صباحا واستغرقت أقل من 30 دقيقة. الإنجليز فاجؤوا القوات  المصرية المتمركزة في مواقعها منذ أيام والتي كانت نائمة وقت الهجوم. والقي  القبض على أحمد عرابي قبل أن يكمل ارتداء حذائه العسكري (حسب اعترافه  أثناء رحلة نفيه إلى سيلان) (**ISBN 1-85532-333-8**).*





​ 
*خيانة خنفس باشا قائد حامية القاهرة ؛*

*واصلت القوات  البريطانية تقدمها السريع إلى الزقازيق حيث أعادت تجمعها ظهر ذلك اليوم، ثم  استقلت القطار (سكك حديد مصر) إلى القاهرة التي استسلمت حاميتها بالقلعة  عصـر نفس اليوم. وكان ذلك بداية الاحتلال البريطاني لمصر الذي دام 74 عاماً  ؛ فقد غادرت بعد ذلك القوات البريطانية في 18 يونيو 1956 بعد توقيع معاهدة  19 أكتوبر 1954 مع جمال عبد الناصر: (التي تنص على جلاء القوات من قناة  السويس خلال عشرين شهرا).*







​ 
*قادة المعركة بعد الاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر ؛-*

*بعد دخول الإنجليز  القاهرة في 14 سبتمبر 1882 ووصول الخديو قصر عابدين في 25 سبتمبر 1882 تم  عقد محاكمة لعرابى وبعض قواد الجيش في المعركة وبعض العلماء والاعيان وتم  الحكم عليهم في 3 ديسمبر 1882 بالنفى إلى جزيرة سرنديب (سيلان) أو سريلانكا  حاليا.*









​*ملخص لأسباب فشل الحركة العرابية خاصة التل الكبير ؛-*


*1. خيانة الخديو توفيق : فقد ساند التدخل الاجنبى في شئون مصر منذ بداية توليه.*
*2. خيانة ديليسبس :  صاحب شركة قناة السويس، والذي اقنع عرابى بعدم ردم القناة لان الإنجليز لا  يستطيعوا المرور عبرها لان القناة حيادية، ولكنه سمح للانجليز بالمرور،  ولو ردمت القناة لما دخل الإنجليز مصر.*
*3. خيانة بعض بدو الصحراء : والذين اطلعوا الإنجليز على مواقع الجيش المصري.*
*4. خيانة بعض الضباط : وخاصة على يوسف، وقد ساعدوا الإنجليز على معرفة الثغرات في الجيش المصري.*
*5. خيانة خنفس باشا قائد حامية القاهرة.*
*6. السلطان  العثمانى : اعلن عصيان عرابى في 9 سبتمبر 1882 وهو وقت حرج جدا، وكان ذلك  بتحريض من إنجلترا ؛ جعل الكثير من الاشخاص ينقلبوا ضده.*
*7. قوة أسلحة الإنجليز. • عنصر المفاجأة والذي استخدمه الإنجليز*
*بعدالمعركة قال الجنرال جارنت **ولسلي** قائد القوات البريطانية أن معركة التل الكبير كانت مثال نموذجي لمناورة تم التخطيط الجيد لها مسبقا في **لندن** وكان التنفيذ مطابقا تماما كما لو كان الأمر كله **لعبة حرب**Kriegspiel**. إلا أنه أردف أن المصريون "أبلوا بلاءاً حسناً" كما تشير خسائر الجيش البريطاني.*
*اختار ولسلي الهجوم الليلي لتجنب القيظ ولمعرفته بتفشي **العشى الليلي** (night blindness) بشكل وبائي بين الجنود المصريين إلا أنه لاحظ أن الجنود النوبيين والسودانيين لم يعانوا من هذا المرض.*






​ 
*النفي مدى الحياة إلى سرنديب أو سيلان ؛_*


*واصلت القوات البريطانية تقدمها السريع إلى ال**زقازيق** حيث أعادت تجمعها ظهر ذلك اليوم ثم انتقلت إلى ال**قاهرة** التي استسلمت حاميتها بالقلعة عصـر نفس اليوم. وكان ذلك بداية **الاحتلال البريطاني لمصر** الذي دام 72 عاماً.*
*احتجز أحمد عرابي في ثكنات **العباسية** مع نائبه **طلبة باشا** حتى انعقدت محاكمته في **3 ديسمبر**1882**  والتي قضت بإعدامه.ahmed orabi تم تخفيف الحكم بعد ذلك مباشرة (بناءا على  اتفاق مسبق بين سلطة الاحتلال البريطاني والقضاة المصريين) إلى النفي مدى  الحياة إلى سرنديب (**سيلان**). انتقل السفير البريطاني لدى الباب العالي، **لورد دوفرن**، إلى القاهرة كأول مندوب سامي - حيث أشرف على محاكمة أحمد عرابي وعلى عدم إعدامه.*






​ 
*النفي إلى سريلانكا(سيلان سابقا) ؛-*
​*قام الأسطول البريطاني بنفيه هو وزملائه **عبد الله النديم** و**محمود سامي البارودي** إلى **سريلانكا** سيلان سابقا حيث استقروا بمدينة **كولومبو** لمدة 7 سنوات. بعد ذلك نقل أحمد عرابي و**البارودي** إلى مدينة **كاندي**  بذريعة خلافات دبت بين رفاق الثورة وتم عودة احمدعرابى بعد20عام  ومحمودسامى البارودى بعد18عام وعادعرابى بسبب شدة مرضه اما البارودى  لاقتراب وفاته واصابته بالعمى من شده التعذيب*





 


*معاقبة المساندين لعرابى :-*


*اما عمن ساندوا  عرابى أو قاتلوا معه أو حرضوا الجماهير على القتال من العلماء والعمد  والاعيان فقد كان الحكم اولا بقتل من اسموهم برؤس الفتنة من هؤلاء وعزل  الباقين ثم خفف لعزل الجميع فعزلوا من مناصبهم وجردوا من نياشينهم وأوسمتهم*






​ 
*العودة إلى مصر ؛-*


*لدى عودته من المنفى عام **1903** أحضر أحمد عرابي شجرة **المانجو** (**المانجو**) إلى مصر لأول مرة.*


*توفي في القاهرة في **21 سبتمبر**  ....*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​ *الفريد نوبِل*
​







​

*يعتبر اسم  ألفريد نوبل أحد أشهر الأسماء في العالم، كما تُعَدُّ الجائزة المعروفة  باسمه من أقدم الجوائز العالمية وأكثرها شهرة وأكبرها قيمة؛ سواء من حيث  قيمتها المادية، أو من حيث قيمتها الأدبية والمعنوية.. 

وُلد ألفريد نوبل يوم 21 من أكتوبر عام 1833 في مدينة "أستوكهولم" عاصمة  السويد، وكان أبوه "عمانوئيل نوبل" مهندسًا مدنيًّا مختصًا بإنشاء الطرق  والكباري، كما كان مبتكرًا ومخترعًا، خاصة فيما يمس طرق تدمير الصخور. 

وعلى العكس من مسار الأحداث بعد ذلك كان ألفريد مصدر تعاسة لأسرته، فقد  أفلس الأب في نفس العام الذي وُلد فيه ابنه ألفريد، كما التهمت النار مسكن  العائلة؛ وهو ما دفع الأب إلى السفر وحده إلى فنلندا عام 1837م بحثًا عن  فرصة أفضل للحياة، ثم ارتحل سريعًا إلى "بطرسبرج" عاصمة روسيا القيصرية  القريبة جغرافيًّا من أستوكهولم، وأنشأ في مدينة بطرسبرج ورشة ميكانيكية،  وما لبث أن عقد صفقات مع الجيش الروسي فتحسنت أحواله المادية وأرسل لعائلته  عام 1842م لتلحق به في بطرسبرج. 

وكان نجاح عمانوئيل الأساسي يتمثل في اختراع الألغام البحرية المستخدمة في  الحروب، والتي استخدمها الجيش الروسي في إقامة شبكة من الألغام البحرية في  مياه بحر البلطيق وحول مدينة بطرسبرج، وهو ما وفَّر الحماية للمدينة من  البحر أثناء حرب القرم (عام 1853- 1856) بين روسيا من جهة وفرنسا وبريطانيا  من جهة أخرى، ولم تستطع السفن الحربية البريطانية اختراق شبكة الألغام أو  الاقتراب من المدينة. وتقديرًا لمجهوداته واختراعه حصل عمانوئيل على وسام  الإمبراطور الذهبي من قيصر روسيا. 
*​*
*





 


*مع والده على طريق الديناميت *​


*بعد نجاح  عمانوئيل نوبل في حياته العملية في مدينة بطرسبرج، وتكوينه لثروة كبيرة من  اختراعه للألغام البحرية، أراد أن يعوِّض أولاده الأربعة: روبرت، ولودفيح،  وإميل، وألفريد عن سنوات الضنك السابقة فأتاح لهم مستوى رفيعًا من التعليم  الخاص؛ حيث وفَّر لهم مدرسين قاموا بتعليمهم علوم الطبيعة والكيمياء  واللغات والآداب، وبلغ نبوغ ألفريد حدًّا مذهلاً، فلم يكد يتم السابعة عشرة  من عمره حتى أتقن خمس لغات، وهي: السويدية، والروسية، والفرنسية،  والإنجليزية، والألمانية. 

واتجه اهتمام ألفريد إلى الأدب، خاصة الأدب الإنجليزي، وتأليف الشعر، غير  أن أباه لم يكن راضيًا عن اهتمام ابنه بالآداب ومحاولات تأليفه الشعر، وكان  يريد إلحاقه بمشاريعه في الهندسة المدنية، فأرسله للخارج في سلسلة رحلات  لعدة دول؛ ليواصل تعليمه في علم الكيمياء، فزار ألفريد السويد وألمانيا  وفرنسا والولايات المتحدة. 

وفي باريس وجد ألفريد نفسه منخرطًا في الكيمياء فالتحق بمعمل البروفيسور  بيلوز، وتوجه اهتمامه نحو نفس اهتمامات والده في التفجير والديناميت؛ حيث  زامل عالمًا شابًّا من علماء الكيمياء له نفس اهتماماته، وهو الإيطالي  "أسانوي سوبر يرو" الذي توصَّل إلى تحضير سائل النيتروجليسرين شديد  الانفجار. 

وفي الولايات المتحدة التقى بالمخترع السويدي الأصل الأمريكي الجنسية "جوذا  أريكسون".. وكان لهذه اللقاءات أثرها في أن يقتنع ألفريد بوجهة نظر أبيه  في العمل في مجالي الطبيعة والكيمياء وتطبيقاتها في مجال المفرقعات. 

وفي غضون عام 1862م، ومع انتهاء حرب القرم وتوقف صفقات الجيش الروسي،  تدهورت الأحوال المادية لعمانوئيل نوبل، فقرر العودة للسويد والإقامة في  مدينة أستوكهولم هو وولداه إميل وألفريد، في حين بقي روبرت ولودفيح في  بطرسبرج. 

وبالعودة لمدينة أستوكهولم حمل ألفريد في أمتعته مذكراته عن سائل  النيتروجليسرين، وقام هو ووالده ببناء مصنع بالقرب من المدينة لتصنيع هذه  المادة شديدة الانفجار، وقام بتصنيع نحو 140 كيلو جرامًا من هذه المادة،  ولكن المصنع انفجر عام 1864م، وتسبب الانفجار في مقتل الأخ الأصغر لألفريد  (إميل)، وأربعة من الكيميائيين والعمال. 

وقد ترك هذا الحادث جرحًا عميقًا في نفسه، وفكر ألفريد فصار همه الأول هو  كيف يستأنس هذه المادة شديدة الانفجار ويُخضعها لرغبات الإنسان وإرادته،  ونجح بالفعل عام 1866 في اختراع الديناميت، وحصل على براءة اختراعه فتهافتت  على شرائه شركات البناء والمناجم والقوات المسلحة، وانتشر استخدام  الديناميت في جميع أنحاء العالم، وقام ألفريد بإنشاء عشرات المصانع  والمعامل في عشرين دولة، وجنى من وراء ذلك ثروة كبيرة جدًّا حتى أصبح من  أغنى أغنياء العالم، وأُطلِقَ عليه "ملك المفرقعات في العالم". 
*






 



*ألفريد.. جانٍ أم مجني عليه؟ *​

*هاجمت  الصحافة ألفريد في أوروبا وحملت عليه بشدة، وأطلق عليه بعض الصحفيين لقب  "صانع الموت"؛ لأنه صنع شهرته وثروته من صناعة المفرقعات التي استخدمت في  الحروب على نطاق واسع. 

وواجه ألفريد هذه الحملات بأن رسم لنفسه صورة ذهنية معاكسة تمامًا للسائد  عنه، فقد صور أنه كان يحلم دائمًا أن يرى نهاية للحروب، وأن يعم السلام بين  الأمم، وزعم أنه كان يرى في الديناميت أملاً في رخاء وسعادة البشرية(!!)  من خلال استخدام الديناميت في حفر المناجم واستخراج الخيرات والثروات  الطبيعية من باطن الأرض، إلى جانب حفر الأنفاق وشق القنوات وشق الطرق  لتسهيل التجارة والاتصالات بين البشر. 

وفي إطار حملته هذه تعلل بأن الشر الكامن في النفس البشرية هو الذي أدى لاستخدام الديناميت كوسيلة مدمرة من وسائل الحروب. 

واستمر هذا الاتجاه يؤكد أن ألفريد نوبل قد حزن لذلك حزنًا شديدًا، وقرر في  أواخر حياته أن يهب بعض ثروته لكل من يُسهم في إسعاد ورخاء البشرية. 

ورغم انتشار هذا التفسير ونجاح أصحابه في جعله قاعدة ومُسلَّمة، فإن ذلك لا  يمنعنا من التساؤل حول بدايات ألفريد وتوجهه الدائم نحو التخصص في  المفرقعات، وكذلك كمُّ المصانع التي أنشأها هو ووالده، والتي تخصصت في عقد  صفقات مع الجيوش في المقام الأول، واكتسابهم القوة والشهرة من خلال استمرار  هذه الحروب، بل وانتشارها. ولا يمنع هذا الأمر من أن يكون قد ندم بعد ذلك،  ولكن هل ينفع الندم بعد أن خرج مارد الموت من القمقم؟ وهل تكفي الدولارات  لإقناعه بالعودة؟ *

 







​ 
 

​*الوصية.. الجائزة *​
*مات ألفريد  نوبل يوم العاشر من ديسمبر سنة 1896م في مدينة "سان ريمو" الإيطالية  وحيدًا، لا يجد حوله إلا خدمه؛ حيث إنه لم يتزوج، وقد خلّف وراءه ثروة  طائلة قُدِّرت بحوالي 30 مليون كورونا سويدية، تقدر بنحو 150 مليون دولار. 

ولم يوجه نوبل كل ثروته للجائزة كما يُشاع، ولكن وصيته تضمنت مبالغ معقولة  لأقاربه وأصدقائه. أما الجانب الأكبر من ثروته فقد أوصى باستثمارها في  مشروعات ربحية، ويتم من ريعها منح خمس جوائز سنوية لأكثر مَنْ أفاد البشرية  في خمس مجالات حددها: في مجال الكيمياء، والفيزياء، والطب أو  الفيسيولوجيا، والأدب، والسلام العالمي. 

وأوصى بأن تقوم الأكاديمية السويدية للعلوم باختيار الفائز في مجال  الكيمياء والفيزياء (الطبيعة)، وأن يقوم معهد كارولينسكا بأستوكهولم  باختيار الفائز في مجال الطب والفسيولوجيا، ويقوم البرلمان النرويجي  بانتخاب خمسة أشخاص ليختاروا الفائز بجائزة السلام العالمي، وقد أوصى نوبل  برغبته في أن يكون الاختيار للجوائز نزيهًا، وأن تُمنَح الجوائز لمن هو  أكثر استحقاقًا بها بغض النظر عن جنسية المرشح؛ سواء كان سويديًا أو لم  يكن.. 

وقد حدث خلاف وجدل سياسي ومجتمعي وقانوني حول تفسير نصوص وصية ألفريد نوبل،  واستمر هذا الجدل لمدة خمس سنوات، فقد أرادت الحكومة السويدية الضغط على  لجنة نوبل المخول لها تنفيذ الوصية لتُغيِّر الوصية وقصرها على السويديين  فقط، ولكن اللجنة قررت أن تنفذ الوصية بالحرف دون أي تغيير. 
*






 





*الجائزة ومراسم الاحتفال بها *​

*بدأ تقديم جوائز  نوبل لأول مرة عام 1901م في يوم ذكرى وفاة ألفريد نوبل العاشر من ديسمبر،  وحسب الوصية التي تركها. وحفل تسليم الجوائز يقام في صالة الاحتفالات  الموسيقية أستوكهولم، والصالة تتسع لألف وثلاثمائة ضيف، والضيوف هم عائلات  الحاصلين على الجائزة وأفراد العائلة المالكة السويدية والسياسيون  والدبلوماسيون وممثلو الحكومة السويدية وأعضاء البرلمان. 

ويتم توزيع الجوائز في السويد، ويُشْرِف ملك السويد بنفسه على تسليمها  لأصحابها، وذلك في جوائز نوبل في الكيمياء والطبيعة والأدب والطب. أما  جائزة السلام فيتم تسليمها في قاعة مجلس مدينة أوسلو بالنرويج وفقًا لبنود  الوصية. 

وجائزة نوبل عبارة عن مبلغ مالي كبير تضاعفت قيمته من ثلاثين ألف دولار في  السنوات الأولى للجائزة، ووصلت إلى 700 ألف دولار في أوائل التسعينيات من  القرن العشرين، في حين بلغت قيمة الجائزة المادية حاليًا نحو مليون دولار،  ويقوم الفائز؛ سواء كان شخصًا فرديًّا (أي فردًا واحدًا) أو مجموعة أفراد،  باستلام قيمة الجائزة من خلال شيك بقيمة الجائزة، ويُمنح معه ميدالية ذهبية  مرسوم عليها صورة ألفريد نوبل، وشهادة تقدير. 

وقد أضيفت جائزة سادسة في الاقتصاد عام 1969م، يقوم البنك المركزي السويدي  بمنحها، ويسدد قيمتها بنفسه بمناسبة مرور 300 عام على تأسيس وإنشاء البنك،  وتحظى عملية تسليم جائزة نوبل في الاقتصاد لصاحبها بمراسم الاحتفال  والتكريم التي يحظى بها مَنْ ينال جوائز نوبل في الكيمياء والطب والطبيعة  والأدب. 

ومنذ بداية توزيع الجائزة عام 1901 وحتى عام 2001، أي طوال مدة قرن من الزمان، لم يفز بالجائزة مرتين سوى أربعة علماء هم: 

1- العالمة الفرنسية "ماري كوري"، أو مدام كوري عام "1903" في الفيزياء،  مقاسمة مع زوجها "بيير كوري"، وعام 1911 في الكيمياء منفردة. 

2- عالم الكيمياء الأمريكي "ليناس باولنج" في عامي 1954، 1962. 

3- عالم الفيزياء الأمريكي "جون باردين" في عامي 1956، 1972. 

4- عالم الكيمياء الإنجليزي "فريدريك سانجر" في عامي 1958، 1980. 

وخلال مائة عام هي عمر جائزة نوبل من 1901 : 2001 فاز العرب بالجائزة ثلاث مرات، وكانوا جميعًا مصريين. 

المرة الأولى في عام 1978م، حيث حصل الرئيس المصري الراحل "أنور السادات"  على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع رئيس وزراء إسرائيل السابق مناحيم  بيجن(!!)، بعد التوصل إلى معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية في كامب ديفيد  عام 1978م. 

والمرة الثانية في عام 1988م، عندما حصل الأديب المصري "نجيب محفوظ" على  جائزة نوبل للأدب عن مجمل أعماله الأدبية التي تُصوِّر واقع الحارة المصرية  في القاهرة في فترة ما قبل ثورة يوليو 1952 وما بعدها. 

أما المرة الثالثة فكانت في عام 1999م عندما حصل العالم المصري الأصل  الأمريكي الجنسية د. "أحمد زويل" على جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء بعد توصله  لاختراع كاميرا أطلق عليها "الفيمتوثانية"، والتي تقوم بتصوير عملية  التفاعل الكيميائي في أكثر وحدة زمنية، وهي جزء واحد على ألف مليون مليون  من الثانية الواحدة. *





​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

* الكاتبة والاديبة السورية غادة السمان واشهر اعمالها الادبية


غادة السمان  كاتبة واديبة سورية ذاع صيتها فى ارجاء سوريا فى اوائل الستينات, فقد عملت  بالصحافة وبرز اسمها وصارت واحدة من اهم نجوم الصحافة بسوريا, حيث كانت  سوريا وقتذاك مركزا للأشعاع الثقافى, وقد تنوعت مؤلفات غادة السمان مابين القصص و الاقتصاد السياسى, فقد كانت غادة السمان اديبة وانسانة ذات ابعاد متعددة ومتنوعة يشار اليها بالبنان,   الاديبة السورية و الكاتبة  غادة السمان  نتعرف على انجازتها ومؤلفاتها واسلوب غادة السمان الادبى  الذى تميزت به واصبح سمة واضحة من سمات ادبها وروايتها, فقد اشتهرت غادة  السمان بوعى ونضج فى الكتابة بالاضافة الى براعتها فى ربط كتاباتها  وتدعيمها بقصائد و اشعار تنم على مواهبها المتعددة التى لم تقتصر فقط على  الكتابة.

حياة غادة السمان :

ولدت غادة السمان لاسرة عريقة من دمشق فهى مواليد 1942, فهى قريبة الشاعر  السورى " نزار قبانى" ووالدها الدكتور أحمد السمان حاصل على شهادة  الدكتوراة من السوربون في الاقتصاد السياسي وكان رئيسا للجامعة السورية  ووزيرا للتعليم في سوريا لفترة من الوقت تخرجت من الجامعة السورية سنة 1963  بعد ان حصلت على شهادة الليسانس فى الادب الانجليزى حصلت على شهادة  الماجستير في مسرح اللامعقول من الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت، عملت غادة في  الصحافة وبرز اسمها وصارت واحدة من أهم نجمات الصحافة هناك عندما كانت  بيروت مركزا للأشعاع الثقافي, تزوجت غادة السمان  في أواخر الستينات من  الدكتور بشير الداعوق صاحب دار الطليعة وأنجبت ابنها الوحيد حازم الذي  أسمته تيمنا باسم أحد ابطالها في مجموعة ليل الغرباء. كان زواجهما آنذاك  بمثابة الصدمة أو ما سمي بلقاء الثلج والنار، لما كان يبدو من اختلاف في  الطباع الشخصية لكن زواجهما استمر وقد برهنت غادة السمان  على أن المراة  الكاتبة المبدعة يمكن أيضا أن تكون زوجة وفية تقف مع زوجها وهو يصارع  السرطان حتى اخر لحظات حياته, ولا تزال غادة السمان تعيش فى باريس منذ  اواسط الثمانينات بعدان تعهدت فى السبعينات بذلك بعد ان اجرت حوارا مع  مزيعة اكتشفت غادة السمان انها لا تعرف عنها شيئا, ولكنها مازالت تكتب  أسبوعيا في إحدى المجلات العربية الصادرة في لندن  ولكنها ترفض تماما إجراء  حوار تلفزيونى.

انجازات غادة السمان :

أنشئت دار نشرها الخاص بها وأعادت نشر معظم كتبها وجمعت مقالاتها الصحفية  في سلسة اطلقت عليها " الاعمال غير الكاملة"- في خمسة عشر كتابا حتى الآن-  ولديها تسعة كتب في النصوص الشعرية. يضم أرشيف غادة السمان غير المنشور  والذي أودعته في أحد المصارف السويسرية مجاميع كثيرة من الرسائل تعد غادة  بنشرها "في الوقت المناسب" ولأن غادة كانت نجمة في سماء بيروت الثقافية في  عقدالستينات فإنه من المتوقع أن تؤرخ هذه الرسائل لتلك الحقبة.

أصدرت مجموعتها القصصية الأولى "عيناك قدري" في العام 1962 واعتبرت يومها  واحدة من الكاتبات النسويات اللواتي ظهرن في تلك الفترة، مثل كوليت خوري  وليلى بعلبكي، لكن غادة استمرت واستطاعت ان تقدم أدبا مختلفا ومتميزا خرجت  به من الاطار الضيق لمشاكل المرأة والحركات النسوية إلى افاق اجتماعية  ونفسية وإنسانية.
سافرت غادة إلى أوروبا وتنقلت بين معظم العواصم الاوربية وعملت كمراسلة  صحفية لكنها عمدت أيضا إلى اكتشاف العالم وصقل شخصيتها الأدبية بالتعرف على  مناهل الأدب والثقافة هناك، وظهر أثر ذلك في مجموعتها الثالثة "ليل  الغرباء" عام 1966 التي أظهرت نضجا كبيرا في مسيرتها الأدبية وجعلت كبار  النقاد آنذاك مثل محمود أمين العالم يعترفون بها وبتميزها. ورغم أن توجها  الفكري اقرب إلى اللبرالية الغربية، الا انها ربما كانت حينها تبدي ميلا  إلى التوجهات اليسارية السائدة آنذاك في بعض المدن العربية وقد زارت عدن في  اليمن الجنوبي في عهدها الماركسي وافردت لعدن شيئا من كتاباتها.

ملامح الاسلوب الادبى للكاتبة غادة السمان :

تجمع غادة في أسلوبها الأدبي بين تيار الوعي في الكتابة ومقاطع الفيديو-تيب  مع نبض شعري مميز خاص بها. صدرت عنها عدة كتب نقدية وبعدة لغات، كما ترجمت  بعض اعمالها إلى سبعة عشر لغة حية وبعضها انتشر على صعيد تجاري واسع. لا  تزال غادة تنتج، صدرت لها " الرواية المستحيلة: فسيفساء دمشقية" بمثابة  سيرة ذاتية عام 1997، وسهرة تنكرية للموتى عام 2003 والتي عادت فيها  للتنبوء بأن الأوضاع في لبنان معرضة للانفجار.


مؤلفات غادة السمان الغير مكتملة :

1- زمن الحب الآخر- 1978- عدد الطبعات 5.
2- الجسد حقيبة سفر- 1979- عدد الطبعات 3.
3- السباحة في بحيرة الشيطان - 1979- عدد الطبعات 5.
4- ختم الذاكرة بالشمع الأحمر- 1979- عدد الطبعات 4.
5- اعتقال لحظة هاربة- 1979- عدد الطبعات 5.
6- مواطنة متلبسة بالقراءة - 1979- عدد الطبعات 3.
7- الرغيف ينبض كالقلب- 1979- عدد الطبعات 3.
8- ع غ تتفرس- 1980- عدد الطبعات3.
9-  صفارة إنذار داخل رأسي- 1980- عدد الطبعات 2.
10- كتابات غير ملتزمة- 1980- عدد الطبعات 2.
11- الحب من الوريد إلى الوريد - 1981- عدد الطبعات4.
12- القبيلة تستجوب القتيلة- 1981- عدد الطبعات 2.
13- البحر يحاكم سمكة - 1986- عدد الطبعات 1
14- تسكع داخل جرح- 1988- عدد الطبعات 1.
15- محاكمة حب

المجموعات القصصية لغادة السمان :

1- عيناك قدري- 1962- عدد الطبعات 
2- لا بحر في بيروت- 1963- عدد الطبعات 8.
3- ليل الغرباء- 1966- عدد الطبعات 8.
4- رحيل المرافئ القديمة- 1973- عدد الطبعات 6.
5 - زمن الحب الآخ
6- القمر المربع

المجموعات الشعرية الخاصة بالكاتبة غادة السمان :

1- حب- 1973 - عدد الطبعات9.
2- أعلنت عليك الحب- 1976- عدد الطبعات 9.
3- اشهد عكس الريح- 1987- عدد الطبعات1.
4- عاشقة في محبرة - شعر- 1995.
5- رسائل الحنين إلى الياسمين
6- الأبدية لحظة حب
7- الرقص مع البوم
8- الحبيب الافتراضي و لا شيء يسقط كل شيء !

روايات غادة السمان :

1- الجسد حقيبة سفر
2- غربة تحت الصفر
3- شهوة الأجنحة
4- القلب نورس وحيد
5- رعشة الحرية
6- رسائل غسان كنفاني إلى غادة السمان- 1992









*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*​*

*مخترع جهاز السحب الآلي ATM شيفرد بارون.. مات دون براءة اختراع *

*



*
* 


جون  شيفرد بارون الذي توفي عن عمر ناهز الـ 84 عاما يعتبر، وعلى نطاق واسع،  مخترع جهاز السحب الآلي (ATM) او صراف الكاش، الذي يستخدمه ملايين البشر في  جميع انحاء العالم، كان وصفه بول فولكر، الرئيس الاسبق لمجلس الاحتياطي  الفدرالي بانه الاختراع الوحيد المهم الذي جادت به صناعة الخدمات المالية.

بارون كان في طريقه في احد ايام السبت من عام 1965، عندما وصل الى مصرفه  بعد دقيقة واحدة فقط على اغلاقه في وقت الغداء، في تلك اللحظة بالذات حل  الالهام عليه، ومرت فكرة ألمعية في ذهنه، فقال لنفسه، اذا كان بالامكان  الحصول على لوح شوكولاتة من جهاز آلي في اي وقت في اليوم، فلماذا لا يحصل  ذلك مع الاوراق النقدية ايضا؟
*​*





 

بصفته رئيسا تنفيذيا «لدى لارو  انسترومينتس»، وهي جزء من مجموعة تتخذ من لندن مقرا لها، وتطبع الشيكات  واوراق النقد، جاء بفكرة الشيك المطلي بالكربون 14، او الكربون المشع.  وعندما يقترن ذلك مع رقم تعريف شخصي (PIN)، فان ذلك سيسمح للجهاز الآلي  بالتعرف الى الزبون. وعندما اشير اليه ان النشاط الاشعاعي لكربون 14 غير  قوي، اجاب بمزحة استكلندية جافة: «لقد خرجت بنتيجة ان عليك ان تأكل 136 الف  شيك ليكون لها تأثير عليك».
في الجمعة التي تلت ذلك المسار الملهم، اصطدم بمدير تنفيذي كبير يعمل في  بنك باركليز، فطلب ان يأخذ من وقته 90 ثانية فقط. في غضون 85 ثانية اشترى  رجل باركليز الفكرة.

ولادة PIN كود
فكر شيفرد بارون في رقمه للخدمة الوطنية عندما رأى ان يستخدم ستة ارقام  لرقم التعريف الشخصي (PIN)، غير ان زوجته كارولين، ابنة السير كينيث كوراي،  رئيس مجلس الادارة السابق لرويال بنك اوف سكوتلند رأت انها وغيرها سيجدون  صعوبة في تذكير اكثر من اربعة ارقام. وهكذا ولد رقم التعريف الشخصي (PIN)  المكون من اربعة ارقام، وكشف النقاب عن اول جهاز آلي لتوزيع النقد خارج بنك  باركليز في اينفيلد، في شمال لندن في 27 يونيو 1967 على يد نجم الكوميديا  البريطاني ريغ فارني.

لقب الجهاز بالصراف الآلي «الكاشير الروبوت»، وكان يوزع 10 ورقات نقدية  بقيمة جنيه واحد، التي كما لاحظ شيفرد بارون «كانت كافية لعطلة نهاية أسبوع  جديد وجامحة في تلك الأيام». ورسمياً كان الجهاز يحمل اسم DACS De La Rue  Automatic cash System ثم ابتدع مصطلح جهاز السحب الآلي ATM لاحقاً.



خسارة براءة الاختراع
بعد سنوات لاحقة، تحول الصراف الآلي (الكاشير الروبوت) إلى قضية مثيرة  للجدل. فشيفرد بارون لم يسجل براءة اختراعه أبداً. وكان محامو باركليز  نصحوا بأن تسجيل براءة الاختراع تعني الكشف عن نظام التشفير، وفي ذلك دعوة  المحتالين لاختراق الشيفرة. وحين منح شيفرد بارون وسام OBE من قبل الملكة  في 2005 نظير خدماته التي قدمها للقطاع المصرفي، تقدم اسكتلندي آخر وهو  جيمس غودفيلو، الذي لعب هو الآخر دوراً أساسياً في تطور أجهزة صرف النقدي  وأعلن انه يملك براءة اختراع بريطانية في عام 1966.

ولا شك ان الفضل يعود الى غودفيلو في دفع جهاز السحب الآلي إلى مستوى جديد  من خلال تطوير البطاقة البلاستيكية المشفرة وتكنولوجيا رقم التعريف الشخصي  PIN المنفذة بواسطة الكمبيوتر المستخدمة حالياً في نحو مليوني جهاز سحب  آلي. وصحيح أيضاً انه حتى قبل هذين الاسكتلنديين، فكر آخرون في أجهزة صرف  النقد. فالأميركي جورج سيمجيان ابتكر جهازا يوضع في ثقب في الجدار جربه  «سيتي غروب» في 1939 لكنه لم يستقطب الكثير من الزبائن.

ويدين الاتحاد العالمي لصناعة أجهزة السحب الآلي -من دون أدني شك- لشيفرد  بارون باختراع أول جهاز لصرف النقد ووصفه بأنه «رجل ذو رؤية تكنولوجية». بل  انه قارنه أيضاً بألكسندر غراهام بيل، مخترع الهاتف.

لامبالاة
بعد وقت قصير على افتتاح باركليز لأول جهاز سحب آلي، حمل شيفرد بارون  الفكرة إلى مؤتمر حضره 2000 من المصرفيين الأميركيين وقدم كتيب مبيعات إلى  كل مبعوث ومشارك. لقيت كلمته ترحيباً واستحساناً في المؤتمر، حين قال «فكرة  أوروبية حمقاء لن تجد من يشتريها في أميركا»، وقد خلف الحضور 1986 كتيباً  وراءهم، تاركين إياها على المقاعد بعد انتهاء المؤتمر. لكن أحد المبعوثين  ممن أخذ الكتيب كان من بنك فيرست بينسيلفانيا، الذي طلب 6 من «هذه البدعة  الجديدة».

وحين حمل فكرته إلى اليابان، قيل له: شكراً جزيلاً، سنعمل على تطوير  أجهزتنا الخاصة. ومع ذلك سندفع رسوم الحقوق الأدبية للفكرة لمدة سبع سنوات.

من الهند إلى بريطانيا فمنهاتن وأخيرا اسكوتلندا
ولد جون أدريان بارون في 1925 في شيلونغ التي كانت تعرف حينئذ بـ «اسكتلندا  الشرق» وهي الآن عاصمة ولاية ميغالايا الهندية. والده ويلفريد بارون كان  مهندسا في البحرية العسكرية في حين كانت والدته دوروثي «دولي» شيفرد لاعبة  تنس من الطراز العالمي، وتتخذ شيفرد بارون كاسم للعائلة، وهو ما أخذه ابنها  منها وبات يستخدمه أيضا. وقد فازت بدورة ويمبلدون للتنس لزوجي السيدات في  عام 1931.

جون الصغير الذي أرسل مع مربيته إلى بريطانيا، اعتبر نفسه «آخر أبناء حاكم  الهند راج». تعلم في مدرسة ستو وجامعة ايدنبرغ وكلية ترنتي، كامبردج.  وتخللت فترة دراسته الحرب العالمية الثانية الأمر الذي أدى إلى انقطاعه  خلالها عن الدراسة. وخدم الفرقة السادسة المحمولة جوا في بورما وفلسطين.

انضم إلى مجموعة دي لا رو في 1950، واحدة من أولى أفكاره الناجحة كانت أن  يجعل من كوبونات مسحوق الغسيل بيرسيل تبدو وكأنها أوراق نقد حقيقية لتعزيز  المبيعات لربات المنازل.
عاش في مانهاتن خلال عقد الستينات، وقد أعجبته فكرة العربات المدرعة  التابعة لـ «ويلز فارغو» لنقل الأموال من وإلى البنوك ونقل الفكرة إلى  بريطانيا. وبعد إبرام عقد بين دي لا رو وويلز فارغو، أصبح أول رئيس للشركة  التابعة الجديدة «سكيوريتي اكسبريس» التي قفزت مبيعاتها بعد حادثة السطو  المسلح الشهيرة على القطار في بريطانيا عام 1963.

في 1985، تقاعد شيفرد بارون في منزل ريفي اسكتلندي، حيث كان يقضي وقته  بالاستمتاع بالصيد والرماية وتربية الحلزون وتشجيع الاستثمار في المنطقة  بصفته رئيسا من دون أجر لمؤسسة روس آند كرومارتي. وللابقاء على حيوانات  الفقمة المفترسة بعيدا عن مزارع السلمون، ابتكر مكبرات للصوت تحاكي صوت  الحوت القاتل، لكنه اعترف بأن ذلك الاختراع كان أقل نجاحا من فكرة أجهزة  الحاسب الآلي.

سنوات مهمة في حياته 
1950 انضم جون بارون الى مجموعة دي لارو وكانت اولى افكاره جعل كوبونات  مسحوق الغسيل «برسيل» تظهر وكأنها اوراق نقدية حقيقية لتعزيز المبيعات.

1963 ابدى اهتماما بفكرة العربات المدرعة التي كانت تابعة لــ «ويلز فارغو» لنقل الاموال بين البنوك ونقل الفكرة الى بريطانيا.

1965 بعد وصوله متأخرا الى مصرفه فكر جون شيفرد بارون بطريقة للحصول على  الاوراق النقدية كما يتم الحصول على لوح شوكولاتة من جهاز آلي.

1967 تم الكشف عن اول جهاز آلي لتوزيع النقد تابع لبنك باركليز في اينفيلد شمال لندن عن طريق نجم الكوميديا البريطاني ريغ فارني.

1985 تقاعد شيفرد بارون في منزل ريفي اسكتلندي، حيث كان يقضي وقته في  الاستمتاع بالصيد والرماية وتربية الحلزون وتشجيع الاستثمار بصفته رئيسا  لمؤسسة روس آند كروماتي.
2005 منحته ملكة بريطانيا وساما نظير خدماته للقطاع المصرفي، حينها تقدم  مواطنه الاسكتلندي جيمس غودفيلو، مدعيا انه يملك براءة اختراع بريطانية  للصراف الآلي تعود لعام 1966.

2000
كتيب مبيعات حملها شيفرد بارون الى مؤتمر حضره مئات المصرفيين وتركوها  وراءهم على المقاعد بعد انتهاء المؤتمر. وحين حمل بارون فكرته الى اليابان  قيل له شكرا سنعمل على تطوير اجهزتنا. ومع ذلك سندفع رسوم الحقوق الادبية  للفكرة لمدة سبع سنوات.
​
*​*
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*محمود سامي البارودي
*************
محمود سامي باشا بن حسن حسين بن  عبد الله البارودي المصري شاعر عربي ولد في 6 أكتوبر عام 1839 م في حي باب  الخلقبالقاهرة لأبوين من أصل شركسي من سلالة المقام السيفي نوروز الأتابكي  (أخي برسباي). . وكان أجداده ملتزمي إقطاعية إيتاي البارودبمحافظة  البحيرة. يعتبر البارودي رائد الشعر العربي الحديث الذي جدّد في القصيدة  العربية شكلاً ومضموناً، ولقب باسم فارس السيف والقلم.
أتم دراسته الابتدائية عام 1851 م ثم التحق بالمرحلة التجهيزية من المدرسة  الحربية المفروزة وانتظم فيها يدرس فنون الحرب، وعلوم  الدينواللغةوالحسابوالجبر وتخرج من المدرسة المفروزة عام 1855 م ولم يستطع  استكمال دراسته العليا، والتحق بالجيش السلطاني.
عمل بعد ذلك بوزارة الخارجية وذهب إلى الأستانة عام 1857 م وأعانته إجادته  للغة التركية ومعرفته اللغة الفارسية على الالتحاق بقلم كتابة السر بنظارة  الخارجية التركية وظل هناك نحو سبع سنوات 1857-1863. ثم عاد إلى مصر في  فبراير1863 م عينه الخديوي إسماعيل معيناً لأحمد خيري باشا على إدارة  المكاتبات بين مصر والأستانة.
ضاق البارودي برتابة العمل الديواني ونزعت نفسه إلى تحقيق آماله في حياة  الفروسية والجهاد، فنجح في يوليو عام 1863 في الانتقال إلى الجيش حيث عمل  برتبة البكباشي العسكرية وأُلحقَ بآلاي الحرس الخديوي وعين قائداً لكتيبتين  من فرسانه، وأثبت كفاءة عالية في عمله. تجلت مواهبه الشعرية في سن مبكرة  بعد أن استوعب التراث العربي وقرأ روائع الشعر العربي والفارسي والتركي،  فكان ذلك من عوامل التجديد في شعره الأصيل.
اشترك الفارس الشاعر في إخماد ثورة جزيرة أقريطش (كريت) عام 1865 واستمر في  تلك المهمة لمدة عامين أثبت فيهما شجاعة عالية وبطولة نادرة. وكان أحد  أبطال ثورة عام 1881 م الشهيرة ضد الخديوي توفيق بالاشتراك مع أحمد عرابي،  وقد أسندت إليه رئاسة الوزارة الوطنية في 4 فبراير1882 م حتى 26 مايو 1882  م.
بعد سلسلة من أعمال الكفاح والنضال ضد فساد الحكم وضد الاحتلال الإنجليزي  لمصر عام 1882 قررت السلطات الحاكمة نفيه مع زعماء الثورة العرابية في 3  ديسمبر عام 1882 إلى جزيرة سرنديب (سريلانكا).
ظل في المنفى بمدينة كولومبو أكثر من سبعة عشر عاماً يعاني الوحدة والمرض  والغربة عن وطنه، فسجّل كل ذلك في شعره النابع من ألمه وحنينه. تعلم  الإنجليزية في خلالها وترجم كتباً إلى العربية. بعد أن بلغ الستين من عمره  اشتدت عليه وطأة المرض وضعف بصره فقرر عودته إلى وطنه مصر للعلاج، فعاد إلى  مصر يوم 12 سبتمبر1899 م وكانت فرحته غامرة بعودته إلى الوطن وأنشد أنشودة  العودة التي قال في مستهلها:
أبابلُ رأي العين أم هذه مصرُفإني أرى فيها عيوناً هي السحرُ
توفي البارودي في 12 ديسمبر1904 م بعد سلسلة من الكفاح والنضال من أجل استقلال مصر وحريتها وعزتها.*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*آلْبْرِيخْت دورِر*
*






  آلْبْرِيخْت دورِر (بالألمانية: Albrecht Dürer), ولد  في 21 مايو عام 1471  و  توفي في 6 أبريل عام 1528. كان رسّاما ألمانياً  عاش في نورمبرغ. أمضى  فترة  أولى متنقلا بين مدن كولمار، بال وستراسبورغ،  كما أقام مرتين في  البندقية،  إلا أن مسيرته الفنية الحقيقية كانت في  مدينة نورنبيرغ. أظهر  موهبته في فن  التصوير الزيتي، كما أنجز العديد من  الرسومات التخطيطية وبعض  الرسومات  المائية بالإضافة إلى الرواشم (تستخرج  عن طريق الطباعة بالرسوم  البارزة). 

  كان مولعا بالنظريات التي تتناول الفن (المنظور  وغيرها)، فقام في أواخر   حياته بنشر بعض المؤلفات في الموضوع (رسالة في  أبعاد الجسم الآدمي). 

 أعماله 





 

 (القديس كريستوفر - محفورة -) 

 أعمال الحفر

  حول دورر نحو 250 من رسوماته إلى أعمال من الخشب  المحفور المنحوت ومائة  إلى  حفر، وهاتان المجموعتان تمثلان أروع جانب  يستحق التقدير من تراثه.  ولقد  حفر بنفسه التصميمات حتى مدار القرن، ثم  عهد فيما بعد بحفر الخشب إلى   آخرين. وما كان، بغير هذا التعاون، ليستطيع  أن يصور مثل هذا القطاع  الواسع  من الحياة. وقد بدأ بتصوير رسوم لكتب مثل  الفارس "فون  تورن"و"الطيش"  لسباستيان برانت، ورسم بعد عشرين عاماً صوراً  هامشية لكتاب  الصلوات الخاص  بماكسمليان. وجرب ريشته في رسم الجسم العاري،  ونجح نجاحاً  عظيماً في لوحة  "حمام الرجال" ولم يبلغ الشأن نفسه في صورة  "حمام النساء"،  وقد أفاد في  كليهما كدافع ثوري للفن الألماني الذي كان قد  أعرض عن رسم  الجسم العاري  باعتباره عملاً فاضحاً أو تبديداً للأوهام.  





 

 ( لوحة رثاء المسيح ) 

  واشتهرت أعمال الحفر في الخشب، التي صورت حياة  العذراء وآلام المسيح عند   الصلب، فقد غدا في وسع النساء المتعبدات وقتذاك  أن يتأملن، وهن يصطلين   بجوار مدافئهن، صورة مطبوعة تبين خطبة يوسف  ومريم، وكان الألمانيون   العمليون يسرهم أن يجدوا في صورة إقامة العائلة  المقدسة في مصر كل التفاصيل   المريحة للألفة والجد الذين عرف بهما الشعب  التيوتوني-مريم تحيك الثياب،   ويوسف يعمل وهو جالس على دكته، وأطفال عليهم  مسحة ملائكية يحضرون الحطب  دون  أن يطلب أحد ذلك منهم. وثمة سبع وثلاثون  صورة من أعمال حفر الخشب  الصغير-  "آلام المسيح الصغرى"- وإحدى عشرة صورة  أكبر-"آلام المسيح  الكبرى"- عرضت  قصة تعذيب المسيح ووفاته في آلاف  البيوت، ونبه شوق الرأي  العام لترجمة لوثر  للعهد الجديد. وثمة سلسلة أخرى  من الصور زينت سفر  الرؤيا وبعضها حفر على  الخشب مثل "الفرسان الأربعة في  سفر الرؤيا" والقديس  مايكل يقاتل التنين  وكانت من النضارة والوضوح بحيث  ظل لذهن الألماني  قرونا طويلة يفكر في سفر  الرؤيا كما عبر عنها دورر  برسومه. 





 

 ( حفر على الخشب للوحة معركة الملائكة) 


 النقش


  تجاوز دورر مرحلة حفر الخشب وبدا في فن النقش، وحاول  بين الفينة والأخرى   النقش بالحفر الإبري، وكان عادة يعمل بإزميل. وعمله  "سقوط الإنسان" نقشه   على النحاس في أشكال تليق باليونان وفي نسبة وتناسق  جديرين بالإيطاليين مع   ما عهد في دورر من إسراف في رسم الحيوان والنبات،  حيث نجد إن لكل وحدة   تقريباً دلالة رمزية بالنسبة له ولجيله. وبرزت إناث  عاريات في روعة لم يسبق   لها مثيل في الفن الأماني من المعدن، وذلك في  صورة "وحش البحر" و"الصراع   بين الفضيلة واللذة"، بخلفية من المناظر  الخلوية رسمت ببراعة. أما الستة   عشرة صورة من الحفر والتي تكون "آلام  المسيح منقوشة" فإنها أقل تأثيراً من   صورة "تعذيب المسيح" المحفورة على  الخشب، ولكن صورة القديس ايوستاس فهي   مجموعة من الرسم الحية: خمس كلاب  وجواد وغابة، وحشد من الطيور وسلسلة من   القلاع فوق تل، وغزال يحمل صليباً  بين قرنيه، ويتوسل إلى الصياد أن يعفيه   من القتل ويغريه بأن يصبح  قديساً. 





 

 ( ميلينكوليا ... احد اعمال دورر التي قيل عنها انها تحمل رسالة مشفرة ) 

  وبلغ دورر في عامي 1513 و1514 الذروة كرسام في ثلاث  رائعات من الحفر،   فالفارس والموت والشيطان نسخة قوية من موضوع كئيب من  القرون الوسطى. فارس   صارم الملامح بالدروع والسلاح، يمتطي صهوة جواد  فيروكشي، تكتنفه صورة قبيحة   للموت والشيطان، ومع ذلك فإنه يتقدم إلى  الأمام في إصرار منتصراً للفضيلة   على كل شيء، ويبدو أن أحداً لا يصدق أنه  يمكن نقش صورة في المعدن بمثل  هذه  المبالغة والدقة في التفاصيل. فصورة  القديس جيروم في قاعة درسه، توضح  مرحلة  أهدأ من انتصار المسيحي. القديس  العجوز الأصلع منحن فوق مخطوطته  يكتب على  ما يبدو في ضؤ هالته وعلى  الأرض، ومعه في هدوء أسد وكلب، وعلى  أسكفة  النافذة تجثم جمجمة في سكون  مبين، وما يبدو في نظر كل الناس قبعة  زوجته  معلقة على الحائط، وكل الحجرة  مرسومة بمنظور روعيت فيه القواعد،  ورسمت فيها  كل الظلال وأشعة الشمس  بدقة فائقة. وأخيراً فإن النقش، الذي  أطلق عليه  ديرر اسم "السوداء"، يكشف  عن ملاك يجلس في وسط أنقاض مبنى لم  يتم، وتحت  قدميه خليط من الأدوات  الميكانيكية والآلات العلمية، ويتدلى من  منطقته كيس  ومفاتيح رمزاً للثروة  والسلطان، ويستند برأسه مفكراً على إحدى  راحتيه،  وعيناه تحملقان حولها  ما في شيء من الدهشة وشئ من الفزع. أتراه  يتساءل لأي  غرض يبذل كل هذا  الجهد، وما فائدة هذا البناء، والهدم والبناء،  وهذا السعي  الحثيث وراء  الثروة والسلطان والجري وراء السراب الذي يسمى  الحقيقة ومجد  العلم هذا  وبلبلة ذوي الفكر وهو يكافحون عبثا الموت المحتوم  وهل يمكن أن  يكون دورر  في بداية العصر الحديث نفسه قد أدرك المشكلة التي  واجهها العلم  الظافر  وهي مشكلة الوسائل التقدمية التي أساءت استخدامها  الغايات التي لا  تتغير. 



 مساهماته في الهندسة الوصفية





 

  أول معاملة منهجية هندسية لتحديد كفاف الظلال الساقطة  نفذت من قبل دورر   الذي اشتهر بعمله الفني كنحات ورسام، على الرغم من أن  مؤلفاته العلمية كانت   مهمة في تاريخ الرياضيات. دراسته حول الظلال كتبت  عام 1525.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

* لويجى جلفانى Luigi Galvani

 ولــــــد"9 سبتمبر 1737 في بولونـــــيا، إيطالــيا أدت تجـــاربة إلى    اكتشاف العمود الجـــاف ، كان جلفانى يقوم بأبحاث تشريحية وفى أثناء تشريحة    لإحدى الضفادع التى علقت رجلاها الخلفيتين بسـلك نحاسى بالنافذة لاحظ -    لدهشته أن الرجلين كانتا تنكمشان كلــما حركهما الرياح ، ولا مستا سور    الشرفة الحديدى كانت مجلفنة وكرر نفس التجربة بطرق مختلـفة ، وظـن أن هذه    الظاهـرة كانت نتيــجة للصدمــــات الكهربائــيـة التـى تحدثها الشحنة    الموجودة بالجو ، أو بجسم الضفدعة على عـضـلاتـــها .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ
 عندما كان  صغيراً كان يحلم بأن يكون مهندساً   ميكانيكياً. ثم بعد ذلك أراد أن يدرس علم  اللاهــوت في الكنيسة. إلا أن   والـــديه دفعاه إلى دراسة الطب. التحق  بمدرسة بولونيا للطب ثم صار طبيباً   مثل والده. وفي عام 1762 تم تعيينه  محاضــراً في علم التشريح فـي  جامــعة  بولونيا. وذاع صيته أنه أستاذ ماهـر  في مجاله وخاصةً بعد أبحاثه  عن أجهزة  الســمع والتبـــول عند الطيور حــيث  كان أستــاذاً ماهــراًً في  التشريح. وقد تولى منصب رئاسة جامعة  بولونــــيا عام 1772. وفـي عام 1791  نشر بحثاً عن الكهرباء الحيوية في  العــدد السابع للنشرة العلميــة  لجامـــعة بولونــــيا.
 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ
 معلــــومة  
الخليــــة الجلفانية:- وهي بطارية اخترعهــا العالم الإيطالي لويجـي    جلفاني مصــــادفة سنة 1786 أثناء تجاربـه حول فعل الكهرباء علـى عضلات    الضفــادع حيث لاحـــظ ارتعـــاش الضفدع في إحدى تجاربـه عندما لمس طرفاه    معدنين مختلفــيــن في دائرة كهربائية مكتملـة، وظن عندها ان مصدر  الكهرباء   يرجع إلـــى كهرباء حيوانية إلى أن جـاء أستاذ الفيزياء  أليساندرو فولتا   الذي عــزى ظهـــور الكهـربـــاء إلى أن المعدنـــين  مختــلفـين، واستطاع   فولتا فيما بعد أن يصنع بطارية من هــذا الـنـوع  وســمــيـت هــذه   الخلايـــا باسم أول من اكتشف تلك الـــظــاهـــرة  وهـــو جــلـفـانـــي.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*الشاعر / إبراهيم ناجي
( 1898- 1953 )
* من مواليد 31/12/ 1898 لأب مثقف كان له أثر كبير في تنمية موهبته و ثقل ثقافته
* تخرج إبراهيم ناجي من مدرسة الطب عام 1922 و عين في وزارة المواصلات ثم  في وزارة الصحة ثم مراقبا عاما للقسم الطبي في وزارة الأوقاف
وقد نهل من الثقافة العربية القديمة فدرس العروض و القوافي و قرأ دواوين  المتنبي و ابن الرومي و أبي نواس و غيرهم و كانت فيه نزعة صوفية ، كما نهل  من الثقافة الغربية فقرأ قصائد "مشيلي و بيرون"
* تأثر في شعره بالاتجاه الرومانسي كما اشتهر بشعره الوجداني ، و كان وكيلا  لمدرسة أبوللو للشعر و رئيسا لرابطة الأدباء في مصر عام 1945
**من دواوينه في الشعر :-
أول ديوان "وراء الغمام" عام 1934 – ديوان "ليالي القاهرة" عام 1944 –  ديوان "الطائر الجريح " عام 1953 – كما صدر ديوانه " الكامل " عام 1966 عن  المجلس الأعلى للثقافة بعد وفاته
* قام بترجمة بعض الأشعار عن الفرنسية " لـ بودلير" تحت عنوان "أزهارالشر"  وترجم عن الإنجليزية رواية "الجريمة و العقاب لديستوفسكي" و ترجم عن  الإيطالية رواية "الموت في أجازة" ، كما نشر دراسة عن "وليام شكسبير " ،  وقام باصدار مجلة "حكيم البيت"
* ألف كتبا أدبية و قصائد شعرية منها :-
الأطلال التي تغنت بها كوكب الشرق السيدة أم كلثوم فساعدت علي اتساع شهرته
** و من أشهر كتبه الأدبية :-
" مدينة الأحلام "- " عالم الأسرة "
** صدرت عنه بعد وفاته عدة دراسات منها :-
"إبراهيم ناجي" للشاعر صالح جودت ،و"ناجي" للدكتورة نعمات فؤاد كما كتب عنه العديد من الرسائل العلمية بالجامعة

** توفي في 24/3/1953*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أحمد اسماعيل ( قائد اكتوبر )*
*
*




*
*




*أحمد  إسماعيل على، من مواليد مارس 1919- القاهرة. وزير الحربية وقائد القوات  المسلحة فى حرب أكتوبر المجيدة 1973، مدير المخابرات العامة 1971، قائد عام  للقوات
المسلحة المصرية السورية، حاصل على وسام نجمة سيناء وهو أعلى الأوسمة  العسكرية. قاد هذا الرجل الجيش المصرى العظيم الى تحقيق نصر أكتوبر 1973.  الخبراء العسكريون
يقولون أن المشير أاحمد إسماعيل بطل من جيل الألم، فقد قاد ثلاث حروب تجرع  فيها مرارة الهزيمة مع أبناء مصر وعندما تولى مهمة القيادة كان النصر حليفا  لمصر وكان نصر أكتوبر.*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أبو القاسم الشابي
*



*
**
الشاعر/ أبو القاسم الشابي
(1909 - 1934)
* هو ابن المرحوم الشيخ بن القاسم الشابي الذي تخرج في الأزهر ثم درس بجامع  الزيتونة في تونس وحصل علي شهادة التطويع وهي الشهادة العليا التي يمنحها  هذا الجامع . وعين قاضيا شرعيا عام 1910.
* ولد أبو القاسم الشابي عام 1909 في بلدة الشابية ، ثم تنقل والده بحكم  وظيفته من بلد إلي آخر في رحاب تونس وهذا التنقل أفاد أبا القاسم لمعرفته  بالبلاد التونسية بمختلف المشاهد الطبيعية والعادات واللهجات ومختلف الطباع  .
* تلقي أبو القاسم دروسه الأولي علي يد والده ، والذي كان يعتني به عناية  فائقة وأتم له حفظ القرآن وهو في التاسعة من عمره ، وكان أبو القاسم يلتهم  كل ما تقع عليه يداه في مكتبة أبيه العامرة سواء كانت تلك الكتب دينيه أو  أدبية
* دخل أبو القاسم جامع الزيتونة وأقام فيه تسع سنوات وألم بالثقافة التي كانت تمنح للطلاب في ذلك الجامع ونال شهادة (التطويع).
* كان أبو القاسم يميل إلي الكتب الأدبية فقد اطلع علي الدواوين الشعرية  القديمة وقد قامت صلة وثيقة بين الشابي وجماعة أبوللو وجماعة الديوان .
* وقد وضع أبو القاسم في باكورة عمره الإبداعي في نحو الرابعة عشرة قصيدة  (حب)،وفي عام 1923 ظهر نتاجه الشعري في الصحف الأدبية وخاصة صحيفة "النهضة "  التي كانت تصدر كل يوم اثنين .
وفي عام 1927 ظهرت له مجموعة من القصائد في المجلد الأول من كتاب (من الأدب  التونسي في القرن الرابع عشر ) تأليف الأستاذ /زين العابدين التونسي. وفي  نفس العام ألقي في نادي "قدماء الصادفية" محاضرة مدوية عن الخيال الشعري  عند العرب ولقد كانت هذه المحاضرة الحد الفاصل بين حركتي التجديد والتقليد  في تونس .
**من أعماله :- (قصائد فرح وطمائنينة –قصائده في مجلة "أبوللو " والتي جعلت  له شهرة كبري في العالم العربي- ديوانه " أغاني الحياة " )

**توفي في **
9/10/1934*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​​*أكثر 10 أشخاص شراً في العصور القديمة*​*
عادة ما نجد  أن التاريخ مفعم بأحداث وتواريخ وأشخاص، أخترنا لكم نبذة عن أكثر الأشخاص  قسوة وشراً سواء رجال أم نساء، فهؤلاء لن يذكرهم التاريخ الإ لما ارتكبوه  من فظائع.
الإمبراطورة وو تيان






وو تسه تيان كانت إمبراطورة الصين في الفترة من  أكتوبر 690 وحتي فبراير 705، كان هي المراة الوحيدة في تاريخ الصين التي  تحكم بمفردها، أتسمت بعدم الرحمة، السادية دفعت بشعبها إلي حالة من الفوضي،  أسواء ما قامت به هو نفي أو أعدام كل أقاربها بما فهيم زوجها الإمبراطور  وانج وأبنتها المولودة حديثاً حيث أمرت بقتلهما، توفيت في عام 705 عن عمر  يناهز 81 عاما.
تشين شى هوانغ






تشين شى هوانغ هو أول إمبراطور للصين وقد حكم من 221  قبل الميلاد وحتي 210 قبل الميلاد، أتسم بجنون العظمة ، الوحشية والسادية،  في أول سنة من حكمه أجبر 12000 أسرة علي الإنتقا من منازلهم.
في مرحلة ما أجبر مليون شخص علي العمل في السخرة  لبناء طرق بمسافة 4700 ميلاً، إنشا الكثير، من الحوائط التي مهدت الطريق  فيما بعد لبناءسور الصين العظيم، أسواء ما قام به : كان مهووسا بان يصبح  خالداً وعندما فشل الأطباء والعلماء في ذلك ، قام بدفن 480 منهم أحياء،  توفي في عام210 قبل الميلاد.
جودفرى ملك بويلون






هو أحد فرسان الأفرنجة وقائد أول حملة صليبية  لإستعادة الأراضي المقدسة والتي قتل فيها مئات الألاف، عقد العزم علي الثأر  لدم المسيح من اليهود، وفي عام 1099 وصل هو وجيشه لبيت المقدس، أسواء ما  قام به دمر الأماكن المقدسة في بيت المقدس، قتل كل السكان سواء من اليهود  أو المسلمين وذلك أما بحرقهم أو شق بطونهم ويقال إنه مشي عاري القدمين بين  شلالات، الدم والتي وصلت إلي كاحليه، توفي نتيجة الطاعون في يوليو 1100  بعدما أتم هدفه.
هيرود العظيم







ملك يهودا ( منطقة بجنوب فلسطين القديمة) من 37 قبل  الميلاد وحتي 4 قبل الميلاد، اتسم بجنون العظمة ، منزوع القلب، متعطش  للدماء لدرجة إنه ارتكب فظائع تفوق الخيال، سواء ما ارتكبه رغبته في قتل  المسيح وارتكابه مذبحة الابرياء والتي أمر فيها بقتل كل الأطفال أقل من  سنتين في، بيت لحم حيث بلغ عدد القتلي من 10000 إلي 150000 طفل، توفي عام 4  قبل الميلاد نتيجة مرضه.
الملك جون






كان مللك علي أنجلترا في الفترة من أبريل 1199 وحتي  أكتوبر 1216، كان سباباً في إصدار وثيقة الماجنا كارتا للحد من نفوذه  وحماية امتيازات البارونات قانونياً، أيضا كان سباباً في ظهور روبن هود،  اتسم بالجشع ، العنف، الخبث، القسوة، عدم الرحمة، الفسق و قسوة القلب، قام  بأغراء زوجات وبنات أصدقائه وأعدائه ( لدية 12 طفل غير شرعي) ونفي أقاربهم  وأبائهم، نهب عوائد الكنيسة وقاد حملة علي يهود أنجلترا للإستيلاء علي  أموالهم، أعلان حروب علي فرنسا والبارونات مات فيها عشرات الألاف، توفي قبل  أن يشن حرب واسعة النطاق علي فرنسا وذلك في أكتوبر 1216 نتيجة أكله كمية  كبيرة من الخوخ وشربه قدر كبير من البيرة.
تيمورلينك العظيم






في القرن ال14 قام بفتح غرب ووسط وجنوب آسيا ، مؤسس  الإمبراطورية التيمورية والسلالة التيمورية ويعتقد أنه ينتسب إلي جانكيز  خان، اتسم بالقسوة ، منزوع القلب ، متعطش للدماء وقد جلب الرعب والدمار علي  الملايين.، اسواء ما قام به هو قتله للأسري والسكان العزل بعد فتح البلاد،  ومنهم 200000 شخص أستسلمو له في الهند 20000شخص في حلب، 70000 في أصفهان،  70000في تكريت و 90000 في بغداد، تم إنشاء أبراج من جماجم أعداءه لكي ينظر  إليها ويشعر بالرضي، قام بقتل مابين 15 مليون إلي 20 مليون شخص، توفي  لأسباب طبيعية في فبراير 1405.
نيرون






هو الإبراطور الروماني ال5 من عام 54 ميلاديا وحتي 68  ميلاديا، أسواء ما قام قتل وبشكل ممنهج جميع أفراد أسرته، حرقه لروما  وإلصاق التهمه بالمسيحيين، ويقال أنه كان يعزف الموسيقي أثناء أحتراق  البلاد، أقدم علي الأنتحار عندما أدرك أن حياته في خطر.
كاليجولا






هو الإبراطور الروماني ال3 من عام 37 ميلاديا وحتي 41  ميلاديا، اتسم بالسادية،الإسراف ، الولع بالمغامرات الجنسية، في أول ثلاثة  اشهرمن حكمه تم التضحية بأكثر من 160000حيوان علي شرفه، أصيب بحمي دماغية  إدت إلي جعله مريض عقليا، أدعي بعد ذلك الألوهية، قتل الكثيرمن الناس لأتفه  الاسباب، له مقوله شهيرة كثيرا ما تمنيت أن لو أمكن ضم سكان روما في جسد  واحد، وتمكنت من قطع رأس الجسد بضربة واحدة، في عام 41 ميلاديا قتل علي يد  كاسيوس شيارا والذي كان كاليجولا سخر منه.
أتيلا الهوني






حكم الهون من 434 وحتي 453 ، كان زعيم مملكة الهونيين  والتي امتدت من نهر الفولغا حتي المانيا و من بحر البلطيق حتي نهر  الدانوب، اتسم بالتعطش للدماء ، القسوة، عديم الرحمة و عاشق للقتال، أراد  تدمير الامبراطورية الرومانية وكل ما يقف بطريقه، إلتهم أثنين من أبناءه  وقتل أخاه، توفي في عام 453 بعدما بدء في السعال المصحوب بالدماء.
جنكيز خان






كان عظيم الإمبراطورية المنغولية من 1206 وحتي 1227،  وخلال تلك الفترة فتح معظم الصين وكل بلاد بحر قزوين، اتسم بعدم الرحمة،  الحقد،القسوة و التعطش للدماء، اسواء ما قام به : في مذبحة واحدة قتل  700000 شخص، هو وجنوده قتلو ما بين 20إلي 60 مليون شخص، قتل ثلاثة أرباع  سكان الهضبة الإيرانية والذين يتراوحون بين 10 إلي 15 مليون شخص، توفي  لأسباب طبيعية في عام 1227.​*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اسطورة الدفاع الجوى.ضابط يتمكن من تدمير 13 طائرة اسرائيلية* 


الشهيد المقدم أحمد حسن أحمد إبراهيم ظابط مصري في سلاح الدفاع الجوي   وشارك في حرب أكتوبر 1973 واستشهد في يوم 18 أكتوبر . لقب بـ "صائد   الطائرات" ويعد من أشهر وأبرز أبطال سلاح الدفاع الجوى المصري .

 ولد البطل أحمد حسن  أحمد فى الأول من أكتوبر عام 1938 م بقرية بيشة قايد  الزقازيق محافظة  الشرقية .التحق بكلية الطب ودرس بها لمدة سنتين ثم تركها  ليلتحق بالكلية  الحربية ويتخرج منها في عام 1962 م . وبعد تخرجه إلتحق  بمدرسة المدفعية  الجوية وجاء ترتيبه الرابع على الدفعة بتقدير جيد جدا"
 ثم سافر إلى الإتحاد السوفيتى للتدريب على صواريخ سام ( 6 ) ثم عاد من السفر بعد عامين ليتولى قيادة إحدى كتائب الدفاع الجوى


 بطولات الشهيد حرب اكتوبر

 1_ تمكن فى الفتره من 6 اكتوبر و حتى استشهاده فى 18 اكتوبر تمكن من تدمير ( 13 ) طائرة
 2.    اسقط ( 4 ) طائرات فانتوم منهم طائرتين بصاروخ واحد . كان هناك اربع   طائرات متجهه لضرب اللواء سعد مأمون قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى في حرب   أكتوبر فقام البطل أحمد حسن باسقط طائرتين بصاروخ واحد كانوا ضمن السرب   المتجه لضرب اللواء سعد مأمون و شاهد اللواء سعد بنفسه الاربعه طائرات   تتهاوى امامه بثلاث صورايخ فقط . ( أنفجر الصاروخ بين طائرتين كانوا فى   مجال أنفجاره ) فأرسل اللواء سعد مأمون قائد الجيش الثانى إلى قائد اللواء   جميل طه وقال له (قبل لى كل أفراد هذه الكتيبه التى أسقطت اربعه طائرات   بثلاث صواريخ ) .
 3.    كذلك هو صاحب اول صاروخ فى حرب اكتوبر و صاحب  اول طائره اسقطت فى  الحرب و ذلك بسبب ان كتيبته كان موقعها الاولى على قناه  السويس عند موقع  يسمى الزراير و حينما اتى الامر بأطلاق النار كان هو اول  من اطلق الصواريخ
 4.    واستشهد الرائد أحمد حسن أثناء أنقاذه لمنصه  الصواريخ بعد وقوعها  في حفره في يوم 18 أكتوبر 1973 أثناء الثغره والطريقه  التى أنقذ بها منصه  الصواريخ يتم تدريسها حتى الان .
 5.    قبل  أستشهاده بساعات انقذ ثلاث جنود و ضابط قد فقدوا فى الصحراء  لمده 3 ايام  اثناء الانسحاب ظل يبحث عنهم بنفسه الى ان عاد بهم جميعاً  سالمين
 6.     تعد كتيبته هى الكتيبه الوحيده في سلاح الدفاع الجوى التى لم يعد  قائدها  من الحرب فقد عادت كتيبته كامله الجنود والضباط والسلاح ولكنها  بدون قائدها  وقبل وقف إطلاق النار ببضعة أيام كان موعد البطل مع الشهادة.  وفى يوم  إستشهادة أكدت مصادر مطلعة : أن طائرات الفانتوم التى أمدت بها  أمريكا  حليفتها إسرائيل قد قادها طيارون أمريكيون رأسا" من أمريكا إلى  المطارات  الإسرائيلية

الطريقة التى استشهد بها البطل على حسب رواية ابنته انه كان يحاول انقاذ  صواريخ سام وقعت فى احدى الحفر فى الارض وقد قامت طائرات اسرائيلية  بالاغارة عليهم اثناء عملية الانقاذ فتحركت الدبابة للامام وهى تسحب  الصواريخ وقد شعر الشهيد بألم بسيط فى الظهر ثم جلس يضحك حتى لقى ربه 






​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*وليم هارفي 
*

*مكتشف حقيقة الدورة الدموية *





*  *​ 
*هو طبيب انجليزي ولد في عام 1578 وتوفي في عام 1657 وهو مكتشف حقيقة الدورة الدموية وعمل القلب كمضخّة. 
* *
فالدراسة الوظيفية للقلب والدورة الدموية بقيت على الأكثر متوقفة تماماً  منذ 1400 سنة أيام عالم التشريح (الإغريقي – الروماني) غالين. 
* *
ولكن هارفي خاض هذا الحقل بشجاعة وجرأة بالإضافة إلى ذكائه وطرق تجاربه  الدقيقة والتي اعتبرت نموذجاً للبحث العلمي في علم الحياة والعلوم الأخرى. 
* *
كما شارك وليام جيلبرت في البحث والتحقيق عن المغناطيس الذي كان الرصيد للبدىء بأبحاث تجريبية دقيقة في العالم أجمع.*
*
* 
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*اقباط شاركوا فى مجد اكتوبر*

*
*

* اللواء باقي زكي يوسف.. صاحب فكرة أستخدام ضغط المياه لإحداث ثغرات في خط برليف*

http://www.ahram-canada.com/19985/اقباط-شاركوا-فى-مجد-اكتوبر-1-اللواء-باق#comments 


*اللواء باقي*

 الاهرام الجديد الكندي: تستعرض “الاهرام الكندية” سلسلة من قصص نضال  وامجاد قادة اقباط شاركوا فى  صنع مجد اكتوبر العظيم، وسنبدأ اليوم باللواء  باقي زكي يوسف
رئيس فرع المركبات بالجيش الثالث الميداني، وصاحب فكرة أستخدام ضغط المياة  لأحداث ثغرات في خط برليف في سبتمبر عام 1969 والتي تم تنفيذها في حرب  أكتوبر عام 1973، كما أيضاً تم تسجيل الفكرة باسمه.
أنتُدب للعمل في مشروع السد العالي في شهر مايو عام 1969، ثم عين رئيساً  لفرع المركبات برتبة مقدم في الفرقة 19 مشاة الميكانيكية، وفى هذه الفترة  شاهد عن قرب عملية تجريف عدة جبال من الأتربة والرمال في داخل مشروع السد  العالى بمحافظة أسوان
والتي كانت هذه هي بذرة فكرة أحداث ثغرات في الساتر الترابي المواجه لخط برليف.
 وفى ساعة الصفر يوم 6 اكتوبر أنطلق القائد باقى زكى يوسف مع جنوده  وقاموا بفتح73 ثغرة فى خط بارليف فى زمن قياسى لا يتعدى ال3 ساعات ، وساعد  هذا فى دخول الدرعات المحملة بالجنود والدبابات وكان هذا ضمن الموجات  الأولى لاقتحام سيناء وعبور الجيش المصرى الى الضفة الشرقية لخط القناة  وهذا العمل الكبير ساعد وساهم فى تحقيق النصر السريع والمفاجىء وقد قدرت  كميات الرمال والاتربة التى انهارت وأزيلت من خط بارليف بنحو 2000 مترمكعب .
ثم قررت الدولة المصرية ترقية الضابط باقى زكى يوسف إلى رتبة اللواء  وإعطائه نوط الجمهورية من الدرجة الأولى تقديرا” لأمتيازه وبطولته فى 6  أكتوبر عام 1973
 وفى النهاية هولاء هم الأقباط .. يشاركون بقلب جسور .. يعبرون كالنسور  .. فى معركة العبور .. محررين الوطن من المحتل المغرور اقباط حرب اكتوبر
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أكتوبر 2013)

أنيس منصور !! .. وكمان مبدع وعملاق ؟!!

ما علينا ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*بيرنرز لي.. الذي غير خريطة العالم 


باختراع الانترنت 




**

*​* 
                                                                                                                             بدأت القصة في جبال الألب السويسرية، في 1980، حيث كان بيرنرز لي  يعمل كمهندس برمجيات في مشروع ‏محدود التكلفة يتبع المعمل الأوروبي  للفيزياء الدقيقة في جنيف وكان يحاول أن يبتكر وسيلة يستطيع بها تنظيم  ‏ملاحظاته وأوراقه المبعثرة. ‏

مهندس البرمجيات البريطاني وصاحب اختراع شبكة الانترنت، التي غيرت وجه  العالم الحديث، من خلال نسجه لآلاف الخيوط المتداخلة عبر الانترنت وابتكار  الشبكة العنكبوتية ما أوجد وسيلة هائلة لنقل المعلومات في ‏القرن الحادي  والعشرين. فقد استطاع أن يحول نظام الاتصالات المعقد للغاية ‏عن طريق  الإنترنت الذي لم يكن يستطيع استخدامه إلا النخبة إلى نظام اتصالات شائع  بين جميع أفراد العالم. ‏

نشأ بيرنرز لي في لندن في الستينيات وكان طفلا مثاليا لعصر الكمبيوتر فقد  التقى والداه ببعضهما عندما كانا ‏يعملان في مشروع تصنيع أول جهاز كمبيوتر  تم بيعه وهو ”فيرانتي مارك 1”.

وقد علماه أن يفكر بصورة غير ‏تقليدية فقد كان يلعب ألعاب ذكاء بالأرقام  ويفكر في افتراضات خيالية وهو على مائدة الطعام ”ما هو الجذر ‏التربيعي لـ  4؟” كما قام بصنع حاسبات ليلهو بها من صناديق الكرتون ويلعب بشرائط ورق  الطابعات كما كان ‏شغوفا بالإلكترونيات، قام لي بدراسة الفيزياء التي كان  يعتبرها بمثابة طريق وسط بين الرياضيات حيث يقول: ان ‏دراسة الفيزياء كانت  ممتعة للغاية.. في الواقع لقد كانت الإلكترونيات وبعد ذلك عندما انتقل إلى  أكسفورد استطاع أن يصنع حاسوبه الإلكتروني الخاص به من ‏أجزاء وقطع غيار  بعض الآلات وأجهزة تلفاز قديمة.‏

وقد أطلق على ذلك البرنامج اسم ‏Enquire”‎‏” أو ”المستعلم” وهو اختصار لاسم  موسوعة قديمة من العصر ‏الفيكتوري تذكرها من فترة طفولته وكان اسمها  (المستعلم) وقام بتصميم منظومة عناوين ‏تستطيع أن تعطي لكل صفحة ويب مكانا  متميزا بها أو محدد عالمي للمصدر ثم قام بربط ونسج مجموعة من ‏القواعد التي  تسمح لتلك الملفات أن ترتبط بعضها ببعض على الحاسبات عبر الانترنت. ‏
وسمى تلك المجموعة من القواعد ‏HTTP‏ أو ”بروتوكول نقل النص الفائق
توجه بيرنرز لي إلى الحياة الأكاديمية والإدارية في معهد ماساشوستس للتكنولوجيا .
وفي عام 1995 تسلم بيرنرز- لي جائزة مبتكر العام ‏Young Innovator of the  Year‏? وجائزة ‏ACM ‎Software Systems Award‏ الى جانب الكثير من الجوائز  الإبداعية المهمة من عدة شركات ومؤسسات، ‏ولديه درجات شرف من مدرسة  ‏Parsons School of Design‏ للتصميم، في نيويورك وجامعة ساوثامبتون  ‏Southampton University‏ والرجل المتميز في جمعية الكومبيوتر البريطانية.  وقد صرح إيريك شميديت رئيس مؤسسة (نوفيل) لجريدة النيويورك تايمز قائلا: لو  كان هذا الذي ابتكره بيرنرز ‏نوعا من أنواع العلم التقليدي لفاز بجائزة  نوبل لقد كان ما صنعه رائعا بحق وربما تظن أنه على الأقل قد ‏أصبح غنيا  الآن فقد كانت أمامه العديد من الفرص.

وعلى الرغم من تحول الانترنت ليصبح المصدر العالمي الأول في تقديم  المعلومات، إلا أن مواقع الإلكترونية ‏والبالغ عددها بنحو 100 مليون موقع  مكتظة بالأخطاء والمعلومات الكاذبة. وهو ما يرفضه بيرنرز قائلا أن  ‏الإيميلات والمواقع التي تروج للخرافات مثل مايحكى عن تجربة محاكاة  الانفجار الكوني العظيم ستؤدي لتكوين فجوات ‏سوداء قادرة على إلتهام الأرض  هي ـ خير مثال على الاستخدام السيئ للإنترنت.‏.‏ويجري حاليا تطوير  تكنولوجيا جديدة ستسهل من خلالها تحديد من يستطيع رؤية المواد التي ينشرها  مستخدم ‏للانترنت على الشبكة وفي أية ظروف.‏.

آلية عمل منظومة الانترنت
تنتقل البيانات من المنظومة الخاصة بالزبون إلى إلى القمر الصناعي وبعدها إلى التليبورتteleport ليعاد توجيهها إلى الانترنت.
يتصل الزبائن الذين يستخدمون خدمة الانترنت الثنائي عبر الساتلايت  بالانترنت عبر منظومة تتألف من دش ـ طبق ارسال واستقبال ـ وحدة إرسالBUC ،  وحدة استقبالLNB بالإضافة إلى مودم خاص يتراوح قطر الدش بين 60 سم إلى 3.7 م
يستخدم التيليبورت عدة دشات بأقطار كبيرة ومختلفة في مركز عمليات الشبكة Network Operations Center)NOC).
يتصل الراوتر بالانترنت باستخدام الألياف الضوئية.
وتستخدم تقنية التسريع والمحاكاة Acceleration and Spoofing Technology لزيادة المردود والسرعة.
ترسل المنظومة وتستقبل الاشارات من قمر صناعي ـ ساتلايت ـ يتوضع في مدار  ثابتحول الأرض, في حين يتصل الساتلايت بمحطة أرضية مشبوكة إلى الانترنت.
يقصد بالاتصال الثنائي عبر الساتلايت أن المستخدم ليس بحاجة إلى خط هاتف أو أية وصلات أرضية أخرى كما هو الحال في:
Dial-up,ADSL,Cable modem,1way internet...الخ.

تم تصميم هذا الموقع لتقديم فكرة شاملة عن خدمات الانترنت الفضائي للمهتمين  في كل مكان والذين هم غير قادرين للوصول الى خدماتDial-up,ADSL ,cable  internet ويرغبون بإيجاد البديل المناسب وهو الانترنت الفضائي.

منظومات الانترنت الفضائي هي بدائل مستقلة تزود انترنت سريعا عريض النطاق  (المجال) وثنائي الاتجاه عبر دش صغير من أي مكان ما عدا المناطق القصوى من  القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي.

يوجد أكثر من 302 قمر صناعي للاتصالات تتموضع في مدار ثابت حول الأرض  وبالتحديد مباشرةً فوق خط الإستواء, متباعدة، فيما بينها نموذجياً درجتين  أو 3 درجات, تدور هذه الأقمار الصناعية حولا الأرض بنفس سرعة واتجاه دوران  الأرض لذلك فهي تبدوثابتة في السماء بالنسبة لأي نقطة على الأرض, لذلك يمكن  استخدام فتحة ـ ثغرة ـ صغيرة جداً ثابتة وموجهة للاتصال بالقمر الصناعي  وهذا مايسمى:
VSAT: Very Small Aperture Terminal..

تقاس السعة لانترنت الساتلايت بكميات تسمى الباندويدثوبواحدة الكيلوبت في  الثانية والطاقة للوصلة بواحدة والطاقة للوصلة الصاعدة بواحدة.يقوم المودم  باستلام اشارات الساتلايت عريضة المجال وتحويلها الى بيانات تستخدم في  كمبيوتر الزبون أو شبكته المحلية. تكون الأجرة الشهرية محددة ومرتبطة  بالباندويدث وبالتحديد بسرعة الوصلة الهابطة والوصلة الصاعدة بالإضافة إلى  عنصر ثالث مهم وهو نسبة المشاركة، فعندما تقوم بتحميل ملف منالانترنت فقد  تصل السرعة إلى 512 كيلو بت في الثانية ـ لهذا الباكيج أو الحزمة ـ ووفق  نسبة مشاركة: 1:20 فإنك ستجد أن السرعة معظم الوقت ستكون أقل من ذلك  بسبباستخدام المشتركين الآخرين معك في نفس الباكيج لسعاتهم في نفس الوقت أو  تسمى أحيانا FAP: Fair Access Policy

وهي عملية معقدة للغاية, فمثلاً قد يتم تحميل 250 ميغا بايت وتطبق بعدذلك  قيود على المنظومة لمدة معينة قد تكون 24 ساعة بحيث تنخفض السرعة إلى 32  كيلوبت في الثانية, مثل هذ القوانين تختلف بشكل كبير من مزود خدمة إلى آخر.  عندما يكون المطلوب الحصول على سرعة للوصلة الهابطة على الأقل 20 كيلوبت  في الثانية لكل كمبيوتر في الشبكة المحلية, على اعتبار أن الشبكة المحلية  تتألف من 50 جهاز, عند ذلك يتوجب الحصول على نسبة بمقدارميغا بت في  الثانية.*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ستيفن هوكينج*

*
*

* عالم يهزم الإعاقة *

*



*
* *​ 
*من أبرز علماء الفيزياء النظرية على مستوى العالم ، درس في جامعة  أكسفورد وحصل منها على درجة الشرف الأولى في الفيزياء، أكمل دراسته في  جامعة كمبريدج للحصول على الدكتوراة في علم الكون، له أبحاث نظرية في علم  الكون وأبحاث في العلاقة بين الثقوب السوداء والديناميكا الحرارية، وله  دراسات في التسلسل الزمني.  
* *
ولد في أكسفورد عام 1942، أصيب بمرض عصبي و هو في عمر 21، مرض التصلب  الجانبي ALS و هو مرض مميت لا دواء له و قد ذكر الأطباء أنه لن يعيش أكثر  من سنتين، ومع ذلك جاهد المرض وعاش مدة أطول مما ذكره الأطباء، لكن المرض  جعله مقعدا تماما غير قادر على الحراك، إضافة إلى ذلك استطاع أن يجاري بل  وأن يتفوق على أقرانه من علماء الفيزياء رغم أن أيديهم كانت سليمة  ويستطيعون أن يكتبوا المعادلات المعقدة ويجروا حساباتهم الطويلة على الورق  كان هوكينج و بطريقة لا تصدق يجري هذه الحسابات في ذهنه، ويفخر بأنه حظي  بذات اللقب و كرسي الأستاذية الذي حظي به من قبل السير إسحق نيوتن.  
* *
كان هوكينج مرتبطا بجهاز الكتروني خاص موصول مع الكرسي يتلقى الأوامر عن  طريق حركة العين والرأس ليعطي بيانات مخزنة في الجهاز، و هذا الجهاز هو  كمبيوتر قامت بتطويره له بشكل خاص شركة إنتل.  
* *
يعتبر هوكينج نفسه محظوظا بعائلة متميزة و خصوصا زوجته "جين وايلد " التي  تزوجها عام 1965، و يعتبر هوكينج نموذج في التحدي والصبر، ومقاومة المرض و  إنجاز ما عجز عنه الأصحاء، إلى الجانب العلمي، يتميز هوكينج بالدعابة، و هو  مساعد للطفولة و قرى الأطفال، و شارك في مظاهرات ضد الحرب على العراق.*
*إسهاماته  
*​ *- أصدر هوكينج نظريته عام 1971 بالتزامن مع عالم الرياضيات روجر بنروز  التي تثبت رياضيا وعبر نظرية النسبية العامة لأينشتاين بأن الثقوب السوداء  أو النجوم المنهارة بالجاذبية هي حالة تفردية في الكون "أي أنها حدث له  نقطة بداية في الزمن ".    
* *
- أثبت نظريا عام 1974 أن الثقوب السوداء تصدر إشعاعا على عكس كل النظريات  المطروحة آنذاك وسمي هذا الإشعاع باسمه " إشعاع هوكينج" و استعان بنظريات  ميكانيكا الكم و قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية.  
* *
- طور مع معاونه (جيم هارتل من جامعة كاليفورنيا) نظرية اللاحدود للكون  التي غيرت من التصور القديم للحظة الانفجار الكبير عن نشأة الكون إضافة إلى  عدم تعارضها مع أن الكون نظام منتظم و مغلق. 
* *
- نشر كتابه "موجز تاريخ الزمن" عام 1988 والذي حقق أرقام مبيعات و شهرة  عالية و لاعتقاد هوكينج أن الإنسان العادي يجب أن يعرف مبادئ الكون فقد بسط  النظريات بشكل سلس.  
* *
- نشر في عام 1993 مقاله بعنوان "الكون الوليد والثقوب السوداء" 
* *
- نشر في عام 2001 كتابه "الكون في قشرة جوز". 
* *
- نشر في عام 2005 نسخة جديدة من كتابه "موجز تاريخ الزمن" لتكون أبسط للقراء.    
* *
يتميز ستيفن ببديهة عالية حيث أجاب على سؤال "ماذا يأتي قبل الانفجار  الكبير في الكون؟" فكانت إجابته أن هذا السؤال يشبه سؤال "ما المكان الذي  يقع شمال القطب الشمالي؟" و كانت هذه الاجابة تلخيصا لنظريته حول الكون  المغلق والذي بلا حدود.*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجدي يعقوب عبقري جراحات القلب في العالم *

*






* 
*هو واحد من أشهر سته جراحين للقلب فى العالم، وثانى طبيب يقوم  بزراعة قلب بعد كريستيان برنارد ، أجرى ما يقرب من ٢٥ ألف عملية خلال  مشواره الطبي الطويل، منها ٢٥٠٠ عملية زراعة قلب كما أجرى العديد من  العمليات الجراحية المجانية في الدول النامية للمرضى الفقراء، وصلت أبحاثه  العلمية لأكثر من 400 بحث متخصص فى طب وجراحة القلب والصدر، يرجع له الفضل  في تدريب العديد من الأطباء الشبان من أجل توفير أجيال من الأطباء المهرة  في مجال زراعة القلب، هذا بالإضافة لإسهاماته العديدة في ابتكار أساليب  جديدة في مجال تقنيات وجراحات نقل القلب، انه الدكتور مجدي يعقوب جراح  القلب المصري العالمي الذي كرمته الملكة إليزابيث ملكة بريطانيا ومنحته لقب  سير ووسام فارس.    
* *
وُلد مجدى يعقوب عام 1935م في مدينة بلبيس بمحافظة الشرقية، وحصل على  بكالوريوس الطب من جامعة القاهرة ، وعمل جراحاً نائباً في قسم عمليات الصدر  في نفس مستشفى قصر العيني، ثم سافر لبريطانيا عام 1962م لاستكمال دراسته  وحصل على درجة الزمالة الملكية في الجراحة من ثلاث جامعات بريطانية هي لندن  وأدنبرة وغلاسكو وعمل باحثاً في جامعة شيكاغو الاميركية عام 1969م.  ولمهارته الجراحية ترأس قسم جراحة القلب عام 1972م ثم عمل استاذاً لجراحة  القلب في مستشفى برومتون في لندن عام 1986، ثم رئيساً لمؤسسة زراعة القلب  في بريطانيا عام 1987. وأخيراً استقر في عمله كاستاذ لجراحة القلب والصدر  في جامعة لندن وارجع مجدي يعقوب عشقه لهذا التخصص الدقيق إلى والده والذي  كان بدوره طبيب جراحة عامة، وكان يكن له الكثير من الإعجاب.*
*ثورة في جراحة القلب  *​ *
تمكن يعقوب من إجراء أول عملية جراحية لزراعة القلب عام 1980م، وعكف بعد  ذلك على إجراء هذه الجراحات على نفقته ونفقة المتبرعين لفترة من الزمن، حيث  لم يكن هذا النوع من الجراحة منتشراً في هذا الوقت، ولم تكن تكاليف هذه  العملية تخضع لنظام التأمين الصحي للمرضى، وقد نجح يعقوب نجاحاً باهراً في  مجال زراعة القلب والرئة، ثم زراعة الاثنين في الوقت نفسه عام 1986م.  
* *
وفيما يعد بداية ثورة طبية تفيد في علاج ملايين الأطفال‏ قام الدكتور مجدي  يعقوب بإجراء جراحة لزرع قلب جديد لطفلة بريطانية كانت تعاني تضخماً في  القلب بنسبة 200%،  وخلال الفحص الدوري للطفلة اكتشف الأطباء أن القلب  المريض عاد للنبض مرة أخري‏، بعد أن أسهم وجود القلب المزروع في استعادته  لحجمه الطبيعي وتعافيه‏. ووفقا لآراء الأطباء‏ فإن حالة الطفلة قد تكون  البداية لأسلوب جديد للعلاج‏،‏ يقوم علي زرع جهاز ميكانيكي لمساعدة القلب  المريض‏ حتي يتم الشفاء‏.‏    
* *
وساهم يعقوب في مركز هارفيلد لأبحاث أمراض القلب ببريطانيا، واستحدث أساليب  مبتكرة للعلاج الجراحي لحالات هبوط القلب الحاد، كما عمل على تأسيس  البرنامج العالمي لزراعة القلب والرئة ،كما استمر كاستشاري لعمليات نقل  الأعضاء، واستمر عمله في مجال البحوث الطبية وكتابة التقارير والمقالات  العلمية، هذا بالإضافة لقيامه بممارسة الجراحة بعيادته الخاصة ببريطانيا.*
*تكريم وجوائز *​ *
استحق الدكتور مجدي يعقوب التكريم من أكثر من جهة، لجهوده الكبيرة وتأثيره  الفعال في مجال جراحة القلب وابتكاره أساليب جديدة في الجراحة، فحصل على  لقب بروفسير في جراحة القلب عام 1985م، وقامت ملكة بريطانيا بمنحه لقب "  سير" عام 1991م، كما فاز بجائزة الشعب عام 2000م والتي قامت بتنظيمها هيئة  الإذاعة البريطانية BBC، و انتخبه الشعب البريطاني ليفوز بجائزة الإنجازات  المتميزة في المملكة المتحدة، كما حصل على عدد من الألقاب والدرجات الشرفية  من عدد من الجامعات العالمية. 
* *
كما حصل الدكتور مجدي يعقوب على الميدالية الذهبية من المؤتمر العالمي  لعلاجات القلب ببرشلونة عام 2006م وحرصت الملكة الإسبانية "صوفيا" علي  تسليمه الميدالية الذهبية بنفسها تقديراً من جانبها لتاريخه العلمي  ولأعماله الخيرية التي يقوم بها حاليا بعد أن توقف عن إجراء جراحات زرع  القلب.*
*جراحات مجانية *​ *
أجرى الدكتور مجدي يعقوب العديد من العمليات الجراحية للمرضى من غير  القادرين خاصة في بلده مصر وقام بتأسيس جمعية " جين أوف هوب" أو "سلاسل  الأمل" 1995م التي سعى من خلالها لإجراء جراحات قلب للمرضى في الدول  النامية.  
* *
كما سافر مع رأس فريقه الطبى المتكامل المعروف بإسم قاطرة الأمل لإجراء  جراحات معقدة فى قلوب أطفال مصر وغيرها من الدول، وساهم فى تأسيس وحدة  رعاية متكاملة فى مستشفى القصر العينى لعلاج التشوهات الخلقية فى القلب.     
* *
ويحرص الدكتور يعقوب على متابعة (وحدة أبحاث مرض تضخم عضلة القلب الوراثي)،  وهي عبارة عن وحدة لأبحاث البيولوجيا الجزيئية والتي تعد من أهم المراكز  البحثية والطبية في الشرق الأوسط من حيث التكنولوجيا الطبية المستخدمة،  ويساهم البحث الوراثي من خلال هذه الوحدة في الكشف المبكر عن مرض تضخم عضلة  القلب الوراثي في الأشخاص المتعرضين للإصابة والتحكم المبكر في المرض  باستخدام أحدث المعدات التكنولوجية الطبية في هذا المجال وبالإشتراك مع  الجامعات المصرية، وهذا المشروع الطبي يخدم احتياجات هامة، أولها تقديم  خدمة طبية إجتماعية متميزة متاحة للمرضى الذين تعرضوا للإهمال، والذين  يعانون من مرض وراثي (مرض تضخم عضلة القلب الوراثي، HCM) والذي يؤدي إلى  نسبة عالية من الوفاة في المرضى من جميع الأعمار وبخاصة الشباب.*


​


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبذه عن السيرة الذاتية
للضاحك الباكي 
الفنان " نجيب الريحانى "

*​*




البسمة‏ ‏الحانية‏..‏ والدمعة‏ ‏الساخنة‏.‏أبكانا‏ ‏وأضحكنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الوقت‏.‏رغم‏ ‏تعاسة‏ ‏وشقاء‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏استطاع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏البهجة‏ ‏والسرور‏ ‏لقلوبنا‏..‏وهكذا‏ ‏صنعت‏ ‏منه‏ ‏مآسي‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏فيلسوفا‏ ‏ساخرا‏ ‏ناقدا‏ ‏لأوضاع‏ ‏المجتمع‏..‏هو‏ ‏شارلي‏ ‏شابلن‏ ‏الشرق‏ ‏وكشكش‏ ‏بيه‏ ‏الفنان‏ ‏نجيب‏ ‏الريحاني‏.‏**

 اسم الولادة نجيب إلياس ريحانة 
الدولة مصر
الميلاد 21 يناير 1889**
القاهره, مصر 
الوفاة 8 يونيو 1949 (العمر 60 سنة)
الإسكندرية, مصر 
ألقاب زعيم المسرح الفكاهي 
الأدوار المهمة كشكش بيه 
سنوات العمل 1916 - 1949 
زوجة بديعة مصابني 
نجيب الريحاني, (21 يناير 1889 - 8 يونيو 1949), ممثل فكاهي مصري، عرف بشخصية كشكش بيه، توفي إثر إصابته بمرض التيفوئيد.
ولد في حي باب الشعرية لأب من أصل موصلي عراقي كلداني مسيحي اسمه "إلياس ريحانة" يعمل بتجارة الخيل فاستقر به الحال في القاهرة ليتزوج سيدة مصرية قبطية أنجب منها ولده نجيب.
نشأ نجيب في القاهرة وعاش في حي باب الشعرية الشعبية منفردا فعاشر الطبقة الشعبية البسيطة والفقيرة. يقول عنه يحيى حقي في كتاب له عن الريحاني "أنه كان من الأجانب الذين أكرمت مصر وفادتهم، ولكنه عاش طيلة حياته يشعر بفارق مكتوم بينه وبين المصريين، وهذا سر وحدته الملحوظة في حياته العامة والخاصة". وعاش نجيب في حي الظاهر بالقاهرة وبدت عليه ظاهرة الإنطوائية إبان دراسته بمدرسة الفرير الابتدائية، وهي مدرسة لغتها الرسمية الفرنسية مما أتاح له فهم هذه اللغة وتطويعها لعقليته الصغيرة.

كيف ظهرت موهبته :

وعندما أكمل تعليمه ظهرت عليه بعض الملامح الساخرة، ولكنه كان يسخر بخجل أيضا، وعندما نال شهادة البكالوريا، كان والده قد تدهورت تجارته فاكتفى بهذه الشهادة.
وبحث عن عمل يساعد به أسرته، فقد كان مولعا بأمه أشد الولع وتعلم منها الكثير، فقد كانت هي الأخرى ساخرة مماتشاهده إبان تلك الفترة التي كانت تعج بالمتناقضات الاجتماعية، وقد تفتحت عينا نجيب الريحاني على أحداث عظيمة كانت تمر بها مصر.
وكان نجيب الريحاني قد التحق بوظيفة كاتب حسابات بشركة السكر بنجع حمادي بالصعيد، وهذه الشركة كانت ملكا خالصا للاقتصادي المصري "عبود باشا" والذي أنشأ عدة شركات تعمل في كل المجالات، على غرار شركات مصر التي أنشأها زعيم الاقتصاد المصري في ذاك الوقت طلعت حرب.
ولكن هذه الوظيفة البسيطة والتي كان نجيب الريحاني يتقاضى منها راتبا شهريا ستة جنيهات، وهو مبلغ لابأس به في ذلك الوقت، لم تشبع رغبته فاستقال منها وعاد إلى القاهرة ليجد أن الأمور قد تبدلت وأصبح الحصول على عمل في حكم المستحيل، وأصبحت لغته الفرنسية التي يجيدها غير مطلوبة، وقدمت لمصر لغة أجنبية ثانية بعد أن أستتب الأمر للإنجليز وسيطروا على كل مقدرات مصر.
وفي يوم قادته قدماه إلى شارع عماد الدين الذي كان يعج آنذاك بالملاهي الليلية، وقابل صديق له كان يعشق التمثيل وأسمه محمد سعيد وعرض عليه أن يكونا سويا فرقة مسرحية لتقديم الإسكتشات الخفيفة لجماهير الملاهي الليلية.

 غزل البنات :

توفي أثناء تمثيله فيلم (غزل البنات) 1949 م فتم تعديل نهايته قسرا شاركه البطولة نخبة من النجوم منهم ليلى مراد وأنور وجدي ويوسف وهبي ومحمود المليجي وفريد شوقي وظهرت هند رستم لأول مرة ككومبارس (راكبة حصان في أغنية ليلى مراد "اتمخطري يا خيل" ) والموسيقار الكبير محمد عبد الوهاب الذي قدم فيه أجمل أغانيه (عاشق الروح)، ويعتبر غزل البنات من أجمل الأفلام المصرية
الكاتب/ الموسيقار الاستاذ / محمد عبد الوهاب :
صفعنى نجيب الريحانى .. و ما زلت اذكر له هذا الجميل
عرفت نجيب الريحانى فى مراحل حياتى كلها , عرفته فى طفولتى و فى شبابى , و عملت معه ممثلا و مطربا و لحنا و منتجا فلمست من خصائص فنه ما يبهر و عرفت من ايات عبقريته ما يؤكد ان فجيعة مصر فى فقده بل ان فجيعة الشرق العربى كله , فجيعة ضخمة .

و انى لاذكر اول درس تلقيته على يدى ذلك المربى القدير.. كنت صغيرا لا اتجاوز العاشرة من عمرى عندما التحقت بفرقة الريحانى و كان على فى الليلة الاولى لوقوفى على المسرح ان القى جملة يبدا بعدها نجيب تمثيل دوره , و جاءت اللحظة الرهيبة و وقفت امام النظارة , و اذا بالجملة تطير من ذاكرتى و اسودت الدنيا فى عينى و انعقد لسانى و زاغ بصرى و تخاذلت رجلاى .. و نظرت الى نجيب نظرة التلميذ الى استاذه فحاول ان يشجعنى و لقننى الجملة المفقودة و لكن رهبة الموقف افقدتنى السيطرة على نفسي .  

وقف الريحانى فترة ينتظر جملتى ليبدا .. حتى كااد زمام الموقف ان يفلت من يديه , و اذا بالغضب يستبد به و فجأة تقدم منى و صفعنى على وجهى صفعة قوية اخرجتنى من المسرح , ولم يكترث بالجمهور الذى كان يرى هذا المشهد مأخوذا .

و وقفت بين الكواليس ابكى بكاء حارا .. ابكى من الاهانة .. و ابكى من المجد الذى كنت اعلل نفسي به ثم تبخر فى لحظات .. و انتهى الفصل الاول و عاد نجيب الى ما بين الكواليس فرآنى ابكى .. و اذا به يتقدم منى ببطء و فى عينيه نظرة حنو و اشفاق ثم يربت على كتفى برفق و يقول : " لا تؤاخذنى يا ابنى .. انا على المسرح انسى نفسي و انسى عواطفى و انسى كل شىء الا الفن .. متزعلش يا محمد " و ظل يسترضينى حتى كففت عن البكاء .

هذا الحادث اشعرنى بالقلب الكبير الذى يحمله الريحانى بين جنبيه و اكد لى ان النجاح الذى بلغه الريحانى لم يبلغه بمحض الصدفة بل لان روحه كانت تحلق دائما فى اجواء الفن الرفيع الذى مارسه اربعين عاما او تزيد .

و صحبنى الريحانى فى رحلة الى " الشام " و كنت فى سن المراهقة و هناك تجلت لى انسانيته كانسان وثيق الصلة بالمثل العليا .. فعلى اثر وصولنا انتحى بى جانبا و قال لى " اسمع يا محمد .. انت ما زلت طفلا على الغم من نجاحك كممثل و مطرب , و انا اعتقد ان صوتك و تفهمك للفن سيبلغان بك الى اعلى مراتب النجاح لهذا فاننى اخشى عليك يا ابنى من اصدقاء السوء فى بلاد الغربة .. نحن فى وسط يشرب الخمر و يلعب الميسر و يسهر فى بيوت الغانيات و انا اخاف عليك من كل هذا .. و لهذا ساحرم عليك هذه المبادىء .. و ساحرم على نفسي اكثر من كتعة لابقى بجانبك .. لن اتركك تسير مع احد غيرى .. بل و لن ادعك تنام الا فى حجرتى "
و طلب نجيب سريرا اخر اضافة الى حجرته و خصصه لنومى و ظللت فى حراسته اليقظة حتى عدنا الى القاهرة و فى القاهرة قال لى " " دلوقتى انت حر .. و لك من اهلك خير رقيب " 

 مكتشف الكنز :

و لقد كان الريحانى رفيع الذوق , دقيق الاحساس , ذواقة لكل الوان الفنون , كان يستمع احيانا لبعض الحانى فيبدى نقده لاجزاء منها , و كنت عندما اراجع نفسي و ازن نقده اجده على حق , و بهذا الذوق الممتاز اسدى الريحانى الى فن الموسيقى يدا لا تنسي تلك اليد المتفضلة هى " سيد درويش " العبقرى الخالد الذى سبق جيله باكثر من ثلاثين عاما .. لقد كان الفضل الاول فى الكشف عن هذا الكنز لنجيب الريحانى , الذى لمس فى هذا الفنان المغمور " سيد درويش " روحا فنية و مجدا دفينا او ثروة ضخمة مكتنزة من الالحان فقربه اليه , و اضفى عليه من رعايته و عنايته حتى اطمان الى رزقه فاخرج للاجيال التى بعده هذا التراث الخالد . 
و فى اعتقادى ان نجاح هذا الفنان الموهوب يرجع الى انه كان ممثلا بطبيعته و سليقته لا بصناعته التى قد تنجح مرة و تفشل مرات , و كانت حياته فى الطريق و فى البيت و على المسرح على اسلوب واحد لا اثر فيه للاصطناع , لقد كان ممثلا بطبعه او انه جعل من التمثيل طبيعة حياته ... رحمه الله فان فى مثله يعز العوض . 

 أعماله المسرحية:

اعتزل الريحاني المسرح عام 1946 بعد أن قدم مع بديع خيري صديق عمره وتوأمه في الفن 33 مسرحية من أهمها:
مسرحية الجنيه المصري عام 1931. 
الدنيا لما تضحك عام 1934. 
الستات مايعرفوش يكدبوا. 
حكم قراقوش عام 1936. 
قسمتي عام 1936. 
لو كنت حليوة عام 1938. 
الدلوعة عام 1939. 
حكاية كل يوم. 
الرجالة مايعرفوش يكدبوا. 
الدنيا بتلف. 
إلا خمسة عام 1943. 
حسن ومرقص وكوهين عام 1945. 
تعاليلى يا بطة. 
بكره في المشمش. 
كشكش بك في باريس. 
وصية كشكش بك. 
خللى بالك من إبليس عام 1916. 
ريا وسكينة عام 1921. 
ضربة مقرعة. 
الابن الخارق للطبيعة. 
ليلة الزفاف. 
عندك حاجة تبلغ عنها. 
شارلمان الأول. 
خللى بالك من إميلى. 
كشكش بيه وشيخ الغفر زعرب. 
ابقى قابلنى. 
أم أحمد. 
دقة بدقة. 
حمار وحلاوة. 
حماتك تحبك. 
على كيفك. 
قسم. 
فيروز شاه. 
البرنسيس. 
الفلوس. 
لو كنت ملك. 
مجلس الأنس. 
قنصل الوز. 
مراتى في الجهادية. 
جنان في جنان. 
مملكة الحب. 
الحظوظ. 
علشان بوسة. 
آه من الـنسـوان. 
ابقى اغمزنى. 
أنا وإنت. 
عشان سواد عينيها. 
مصر في سنة 1929. 
اتبحبح. 
ياسمينة. 
نجمة الصبح. 
المحفظة يا مدام. 
الرفق بالحموات. 
ياما كان في نفسى. 
الدنيا على كف عفريت.
أعماله السينمائية :

إتجه بعد ذلك إلى السينما وله فيها عشرة أفلام. ففي عام 1934 قدم شخصية كشكش بك في فيلم "صاحب السعادة كشكش بيه".

صاحب السعادة كشكش بيه 1931. 
حوادث كشكش بيه 1934. 
ياقوت أفندي في عام 1934 . 
بسلامته عايز يتجوز عام 1936. 
سلامة في خير عام 1937. 
أبو حلموس 1947. 
لعبة الست 1946. 
سي عمر عام 1941. 
غزل البنات عام 1949. 
أحمر شفايف 1946
من الأوبريتات التى شارك فيها
ولو 
أش 
قولوا له 
العشرة الطيبة 
الشاطر حسن 
أيام العز*
​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبذه عن السيرة الذاتية

للأديب العالمي " **جورج برنارد شو** "

**George Bernard Shaw*








*جورج برنارد شو ( George Bernard Shaw)
يوليو 1856 - 2 نوفمبر 1950). مؤلف ايرلندي مشهور حول العالم.
وُلِد في دُبلن، وانتقل إلى لندن حين أصبح في العشرينات.
أول نجاحاته كانت في النقد الموسيقي والأدبي، ولكنه انتقل
إلى المسرح، وألّف مايزيد عن ستين مسرحية خلال سنين مهنته.

نموذجياً أعماله تحتوي على رشّة كوميديا، لكن تقريباً كلها
تحمل رسائل اتهامات أمِل برنارد أن يحتضنها جمهوره.
كان أحد مفكري ومؤسسي الإشتراكية الفابية، كانت تشغله
نظرية التطور والوصول إلى السوبر مان وفكريا كان من
الملحدين المتسامحين مع الأديان.

يعد أحد أشهر الكتاب المسرحيين في العالم. هو الوحيد الذي
حاز على جائزة نوبل في الأدب للعام 1925 وجائزة الأوسكار
لأحسن سيناريو (عن سيناريو بيجماليون) في العام 1938.

*
*






حياته

ولد في 26 يوليو 1856 في دبلن عاصمة ايرلندا لأسرة بروستانتية،
وكان أبوه موظفا في إحدى المحاكم وكان متلافأ سكيرا
لايعنى بالدين إلا قليلا، أما أمه فكانت ابنة لأحد الإقطاعين
(كبار ملاك الأراضي).


*
*





حصوله على نوبل

 تردد كثيرا في قبول -جائزة نوبل- حين عرضت عليه عام 1925، 
و لكنه قبلها أخيرا وقال: "إن وطني إيرلندا سيقبل هذه
الجائزة بسرور، ولكنني لاأستطيع قبول قيمتها المادية،
إن هذا طوق نجاة يلقى به إلى رجل وصل فعلا إلى بر الأمان،
ولم يعد عليه من خطر"، وتبرع بقيمة الجائزة لتأسيس
مؤسسة تشجع نشر أعمال كبار مؤلفي بلاد الشمال
إلى اللغة الانجليزية.


*
*







أعماله

ظل شو يكتب للمسرح لفترة ست وأربعين سنة، وقد بلغ عدد
المسرحيات التي هي ما بين مسرحية طويلة ومتوسطة،
كتب مايزيد على الخمسين مسرحية، وقد أخرج عددا كبيرا
من هذه المسرحيات أثناء حياته في عواصم بلدان أوروبا
و أمريكا ومن أشهر مسرحياته:


بيوت الأرامل Widowers Houses.

مسرحية الاسلحة والإنسان Arms and the Man.

مسرحية جان أوف أرك Joan of Arc.

مسرحية الإنسان والسوبرمان Man and Superman

مسرحية بيجماليون Pygmalion 
( و هى المسرحية التي نالت جائزة نوبل ).

كانديدا Candida.

الرائد باربرا Major Barbara.

بيت القلب الكسير ‏Heartbreak House
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*نبذه عن السيرة الذاتية

للموسيقار العالمي " بيتهوفن** "

**" BeetHoven "


*

*






لودفيج فان بيتهوفن ولد عام 1770 وتوفى عام 1827 

ألماني المنشأ حيث ولد في مدينة بون الألمانية

وقد ظهرت عبقريته مبكرا 

وقدم اول اعماله وهو في الثامنة من عمره

وهو المطور للموسيقى الكلاسيكية . 

وتحتوي مؤلفاته في الاوركسترا تسع سيمفونيات

وخمس مقطوعات على البيانو 

واخري على الكمان 

والف العديد من المقطوعات للأوبرا .

وبعد هذا النجاح الباهر بدأبيتهوفن يفقد سمعه

في العقد الثالث من عمره

و تماسك بيتهوفن وتغلب على هذا القدر

وتميز انتاجه للموسيقى ووازدهاره

بالتأليف للمقطوعات الموسيقية 

الى ان وافته المنية في فيينا في اليوم السابع والعشرين

من الشهر الالثاني عشرعام 1827






ولد "لودفيج فان بتهوفن"

بمدينة بون بألمانيا في 16 ديسمبر عام 1770، 

وكان أبوه "يوهان فان بتهوفن"

قد تزوج من أمه "ماريا ماجدلينا لايم" عام 1767.

ترجع العائلة إلى أصل فلمنكي قبل أن يقيم جده لأبيه 

بمدينة بون ويؤسس هذا الفرع من العائلة.. 

وكان أبوه يعمل مغنيا بكنيسة البلدة

وكانت شخصيته باهتة لا يفكر في غده أو في مسؤولياته تجاه العائلة.. 

ومع ذلك فإن الفضل يرجع إليه في اكتشاف موهبة لودفيج

غير العادية في سن مبكرة. 

كانت صورة "موتسارت" الطفل المعجزة عالقة بذهن والده..

ففكر على الفور في أن يخلق من لودفيج معجزة مماثلة،

ولم يستطع التحقق من أن هناك زهوراً أصيلة لا تتفتح مبكرة، 

وأن موهبة ابنه كانت من النوع العميق المستوعب البطيء التفتح.

كانت صورة طفولته الأولى تتبلور في وقفته على كرسي صغير 

أمام مفاتيح البيانو والدموع تنهمر من عينيه،

فقد كان والده يجبره بقسوة على المِران المتواصل

دون مراعاة لطفولته واحتمال صحته.

كان الوالد يعود متأخراً مترنحاً من الشراب، 

وبرفقته صديقه "توبياس" الذي كان يدرس البيانو للصغير لودفيج..

فيوقظانه من فراشه ويجبرانه على التمرين حتى الصباح، 

وبعد نوم قليل يذهب للمدرسة الابتدائية وهو في حالة نعاس

وذهول وصمت. كانت ملابسه غير مرتبة وشعره غير مهذب.

تعلم الكتابة بخط جيد جميل وإن بدا في أيامه الأخيرة غير واضح، 

وتمكن من دراسة اللغتين الفرنسية واللاتينية بشكل مرض،

رغم أن هجاءه للغته الأصلية (الألمانية) لم يكن صحيحاً. 

أما الرياضيات فكانت بالنسبة له مشكلة كبرى..

وظل كذلك طوال حياته حتى وهو على فراش الموت

كان ابن أخيه كارل يساعده في عمليات الجمع البسيطة.. 

عندما بلغ الحادية عشرة من عمره كان لا يتعلم شيئا غير الموسيقى،

وهذا يدلنا على أنه لم يتمكن من التأقلم مع الحياة المحيطة به

رغم حدة ذكائه وقوة استيعابه لأمور عديدة أخرى..

لم يتفوق في كل ما يجيده البشر من علوم ودراسات وعلاقات اجتماعية،

فقد كانت له حياة أخرى لا يجاريه إنسان فيها..

حياة تغمرها الروحانيات والثراء الفني العميق..

قال عنه "ريس" Ries ''

الذي كان يعرفه جيداً في هذه المرحلة من عمره: 

"كان يبدو قميئاً.. مغلوبا على أمره.. تخلو حركاته من الرشاقة

والمظهر الحسن.. كان نادرا ما يمسك بشيء

دون أن يسقط من يده وينكسر،

لم تنج منه أي قطعة من أثاث المنزل.

فقد كانت زجاجات الحبر تنقلب يوميا لتغرق كل شيء،

حتى أصابع البيانو، لم يكن يجيد الرقص أو الظهور بالمظهر اللائق..". 

عندما بلغ الرابعة عشرة من عمره،

حصل على وظيفة عازف الأرغن المساعد بكنيسة الدوق "فرانز مكسيميليان"

الذي كان الابن الأصغر للإمبراطورة ماريا تيريزه،

وهذا يدل على المستوى الفني الكبير الذي كان قد وصل اليه 

في ذلك الوقت.. 

وكان قبل ذلك ينوب عن عازف الأورغن عند غيابه. 

وبالإضافة إلى عزف الأورغن، 

فإن وظيفته تضمنت العمل كعازف للهاربسيورد

بمسرح القصر لتدريب المغنين على خشبة المسرح،

وكان في ذلك الوقت يدرس التأليف بعمق مع أستاذه 

"نيف" Nefe الذي أذاع في كل البقاع

خبر الموهبة المعجزة لتلميذه العبقري.. 

عندما ذهب بتهوفن إلى فينا للمرة الأولى - 

وكان في السادسة عشرة -

كان قد وصل إلى مستوى نادر في عزف البيانو، 

وكتب عدداً من الأعمال الجيدة.

وكان ذلك في عام 1787 

وقد انتقى فينا بالذات لأنها كانت كعبة الموسيقى

ومقر موتسارت العظيم الذي كان في أوج مجده.. 

وعندما عزف لموتسارت،

لم يتأثر الأخير الذي كان قد استعرض

أكبر مواهب العالم في عزف البيانو..

ولكنه ذهل عندما بدأ بتهوفن في الارتجال.. 

ولا يعرف أحد يقينا ما إذا كان قد درس بالفعل 

على يد موتسارت أم لا،

لأنه بعد شهرين فقط من وصوله إلى فينا،

جاءته أنباء اشتداد المرض على أمه
فعاد إلى بون ليجدها على فراش الموت.. 

كانت أمه رمزاً للحب والوفاء..

وكان بتهوفن يتحدث عنها بكل تبجيل وتكريم،

فهي التي منحته الرعاية والحب الذي افتقده في والده ..

كانت رقيقة وديعة،

تصارع الحياة ببطولة وارادة وعنف لتحفظ للأسرة 

بقاءها وقوتها الضروري..

عاد بتهوفن ليجد حالة والده تسوء في السكر

والعربدة حتى أنه أنقذه في إحدى المرات من اعتقال البوليس.. 

وعندما بلغ لودفيج التاسعة عشرة ،

كان أبوه قد فصل من عمله وتحمل الصغير المسؤولية الكاملة للعائلة.. 

كان لبتهوفن أصدقاء عديدون سماهم "ملائكة الرعاية"

، وكان أهمهم عائلة "برويننج" Breuning 

التي كانت تتمتع بمركز اجتماعي مرموق إلى جاب الخصوبة الثقافية

مما كان له أشد الأثر على تكوين فكر بتهوفن وثقافته في هذه المرحلة من حياته..

وصديق آخر حميم كان الكونت فالدشتين waldstein 

الذي كان يقدم له المساعدات المالية دون أن يجرح كبرياءه.. 

في عام 1792 سافر بتهوفن إلى فينا للمرة الثانية ليعيش

في وسط التجربة الموسيقية الكبرى، 

وليواصل دراسته مع هايدن العظيم بعد أن كان موتسارت قد رحل عن العالم

وهو في عمر الزهور. 

وكان هايدن قد سمع عن عبقرية بتهوفن عندما مر ببون 1790،

فبدأ في تدريسه على الفور واستمر يباشره لمدة عام كامل

لم يشعر فيه بتهوفن بالسعاددة لأنه لم يحقق ما رجاه من علم موسيقي 

على يد زعيم الكلاسيكيين " بابا هايدن " .. 

أما من وجهة نظر هايدن .. 

فإنه لم يكن يعلم ماذا يفعل مع الشاب الريفي المتمرد .. 

فلم يتبع بتهوفن أي قاعدة عن ثقة .

وكان دائماً يسأل: "لماذا ؟" و "كيف ؟"..

الاّ أن هايدن قد عامله بأبوة ورعاية بعد أن تأكد من تقدمه العاصف

في مجالات التأليف والعزف الخارق للعادة على البيانو.. 

لقي نجاح بتهوفن كل تقدير أدبي ومادي من الطبقة الأرستقراطية بفينا،

وهي الطبقة الذواقة للموسيقى التي احتضنت العبقري 

الشاب وأغرقته بالتكريم وبعروض العزف والتدريس،

حتى أصبح وقته لا يتسع لقبول عروض جديدة.. 

ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن صديقه الكونت فالدشتاين كان قد قدمه 

إلى النبلاء بخطابات مهدت لقدومه إلى فينا كما أن حاكم بون 

الذي كان عماً لإمبراطور النمسا وموسيقياً مجيداً كان قد طلب له الرعاية والتقدير.. *​​


----------



## soul & life (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأديب .. توفيق الحكيم*

نشأته

ولد توفيق إسماعيل الحكيم بالإسكندرية عام 1897 لأب مصري من أصل ريفي يعمل في سلك القضاء في قرية الدلنجات إحدى قرى مركز ايتاي البارود بمحافظة البحيرة، وكان يعد من أثرياء الفلاحين، ولأم تركية أرستقراطية كانت ابنة لأحد الضباط الأتراك المتقاعدين
 كانت والدته سيدة متفاخرة لأنها من أصل تركي وكانت تقيم العوائق بين توفيق الحكيم وأهله من الفلاحين فكانت تعزله عنهم وعن أترابه من الأطفال وتمنعهم من الوصول إليه، ولعل ذلك ما جعله يستدير إلى عالمه العقلي الداخلي ..
عندما بلغ السابعة من عمره التحق بمدرسة دمنهور الابتدائية حتى انتهى من تعليمه الابتدائي سنة 1915 ثم ألحقه أبوه بمدرسة حكومية في محافظة البحيرة حيث أنهى الدراسة الثانوية
ثم انتقل إلى القاهرة، مع أعمامه، لمواصلة الدراسة الثانوية في مدرسة محمد علي الثانوية، بسبب عدم وجود مدرسة ثانوية في منطقته. وفي هذه الفترة وقع في غرام جارة له، ولكن لم تكن النهاية لطيفة عليه. أتاح له هذا البعد عن عائلته نوعا من الحرية فأخذ يهتم بنواحٍ لم يتيسر له العناية بها إلى جانب أمه كالموسيقى والتمثيل ولقد وجد في تردده على فرقة جورج أبيض ما يرضي ميوله الفنية للانجذاب إلى المسرح.

*مرحلة شبابه وانشغاله بالمسرح وترك دراسة القانون*

في عام 1919 مع الثورة المصرية شارك مع أعمامه في المظاهرات وقبض عليهم واعتقلوا بسجن القلعة. إلا أن والده استطاع نقله إلى المستشفى العسكري إلى أن أفرج عنه
حيث عاد عام 1920 إلى الدراسة وحصل على شهادة الباكالوريا عام 1921. ثم انضم إلى كلية الحقوق بسبب رغبة أبيه ليتخرج منها عام 1925، التحق توفيق الحكيم بعد ذلك بمكتب أحد المحامين المشهورين، فعمل محاميا متدربا فترة زمنية قصيرة، ونتيجة لاتصالات عائلته بأشخاص ذوي نفوذ تمكن والده من الحصول على دعم أحد المسؤولين في إيفاده في بعثة دراسية إلى باريس لمتابعة دراساته العليا في جامعتها قصد الحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه في الحقوق والعودة للتدريس في إحدى الجامعات المصرية الناشئة فغادر إلى باريس لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه (1925 - 1928)، وفي باريس، كان يزور متاحف اللوفر وقاعات السينما والمسرح، واكتسب من خلال ذلك ثقافة أدبية وفنية واسعة إذ اطلع على الأدب العالمي وفي مقدمته اليوناني والفرنسي ..
وانصرف عن دراسة القانون، واتجه إلى الأدب المسرحي والقصص، وتردد على المسارح الفرنسية ودار الأوبرا، فاستدعاه والداه في سنة 1927 أي بعد ثلاث سنوات فقط من إقامته هناك، وعاد الحكيم صفر اليدين من الشهادة التي أوفد من أجل الحصول عليها ..

عاد سنة 1928 إلى مصر ليعمل وكيلا للنائب العام سنة 1930، في المحاكم المختلطة بالإسكندرية ثم في المحاكم الأهلية. وفي سنة 1934 انتقل إلى وزارة المعارف ليعمل مفتشاً للتحقيقات، ثم نقل مديراً لإدارة الموسيقى والمسرح بالوزارة عام 1937، ثم إلى وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية ليعمل مديرا لمصلحة الإرشاد الاجتماعي. استقال في سنة 1944، ليعود ثانية إلى الوظيفة الحكومية سنة 1954 مديرا لدار الكتب المصرية. وفي نفس السنة انتخب عضواً عاملاً بمجمع اللغة العربية وفي عام 1956 عيّن عضوا متفرغا في المجلس الأعلى لرعاية الفنون والآداب بدرجة وكيل وزارة. وفي سنة 1959 عيّن كمندوب مصر بمنظمة اليونسكو في باريس. ثم عاد إلى القاهرة في أوائل سنة 1960 إلى موقعه في المجلس الأعلى للفنون والآداب. عمل بعدها مستشاراً بجريدة الأهرام ثم عضواً بمجلس إدارتها في عام 1971 .


*ما يميز توفيق الحكيم ؟!*

تميز توفيق الحكيم عن باقى الادباء  فى ذلك الوقت اسلوبه بين الرمزية والواقعية  لا يفضل الغموض فى كتاباته فيفضل الاسلوب السلس يبعد تماما عن الغموض وتتجلي مقدرة الحكيم الفنية في قدرته الفائقة على* ‬الإبداع وابتكار الشخصيات وتوظيف الأسطورة والتاريخ على* ‬نحو* ‬يتميز بالبراعة والإتقان،* ‬ويكشف عن مهارة تمرس وحسن اختيار للقالب الفني الذي* ‬يصب فيه إبداعه،* ‬سواء في القصة أو المسرحية،* ‬بالإضافة إلي* ‬تنوع مستويات الحوار لديه بما* ‬يناسب كل شخصية من شخصياته،* ‬ويتفق مع مستواها الفكري* ‬والاجتماعي؛ وهو ما* ‬يشهد بتمكنه ووعيه*. ‬ويمتاز أسلوب توفيق الحكيم بالدقة والتكثيف الشديد وحشد المعاني والدلالات والقدرة الفائقة علي* ‬التصوير؛ فهو* ‬يصف في جمل قليلة ما قد لا* ‬يبلغه* ‬غيره في صفحات طوال،* ‬سواء كان ذلك في رواياته أو مسرحياته*. ‬ويعتني الحكيم عناية فائقة بدقة تصوير المشاهد،* ‬وحيوية تجسيد الحركة،* ‬ووصف الجوانب الشعورية والانفعالات النفسية بعمق .

*توفيق الحكيم والسياسة*

توفيق الحكيم كان شخص وطنى وميوله ليبرالية ..
‬فلم* ‬يرتبط بأي حزب سياسي في حياته قبل الثورة؛ فلما قامت ثورة* ‬يوليو 1952،* ‬ارتبط بها وأيدها،* ‬ولكن في الوقت نفسه كان ناقدًا للجانب الديكتاتوري* ‬غير الديمقراطي الذي اتسمت به الثورة منذ بدايتها*.‬ كما تبنى الحكيم عددًا من القضايا القومية والاجتماعية وحرص على ‬تأكيدها في كتاباته،* ‬فقد عنى ببناء الشخصية القومية،* ‬واهتم بتنمية الشعور الوطني،* ‬ونشر العدل الاجتماعي،* ‬وترسيخ الديمقراطية،* ‬وتأكيد مبدأ الحرية والمساواة*.

*توفيق الحكيم .. عدو المرأة !!*

أشيع عن توفيق الحكيم من عداوته للمرأة فإن كتاباته تشهد بعكس ذلك تمامًا فقد حظيت المرأة بنصيب وافر في أدب توفيق الحكيم،* ‬وتحدث عنها بكثير من الإجلال والاحترام الذي* ‬يقترب من التقديس*.‬ والمرأة في أدب الحكيم تتميز بالايجابية والتفاعل،* ‬ولها تأثير واضح في الأحداث ودفع حركة الحياة،* ‬ويظهر ذلك بجلاء في مسرحياته شهرزاد،* ‬وايزيس،* ‬والأيدي الناعمة،* ‬وبجماليون،* ‬وقصة الرباط المقدس،* ‬وعصفور من الشرق،* ‬وعودة الروح*.
اشتهر الحكيم في حياته بلقب «عدو المرأة» ويقول: السبب في هذا الاتهام -كما رواه لصلاح منتصر في كتابه «شهادة توفيق الحكيم الأخيرة» يرجع إلى السيدة هدى شعراوى بسبب مهاجمتى أسلوبها في تشكيل عقلية المرأة المصرية خاصة البنات، بأن حذرتهن من الاستمرار في حياة الجوارى وخدمة الرجال والأزواج في البيت لأنهن مساويات للرجل في كل شيء واشتكى لى بعض الأزواج من البنات والزوجات، اللاتى يفكرن بطريقة شعراوى فهمهمن لرقى المرأة وأنه استعلاء على الرجل وعدم الخدمة فى البيت .


*زواجه *

فى عام  ١٩٤٦ تزوج الحكيم أثناء عمله في «أخبار اليوم»، وأنجبت له زوجته طفلين هما إسماعيل وزينب، ولم يخبر أحداً بأمر زواجه حتى علق مصطفى أمين قائلاً 
(نحن الصحفيين مهمتنا الحصول على الأخبار ونحصل عليها من السراى ولا نعرف بزواج الحكيم)
كان زواجه من امرأة مطلقة كل ما كان يشغل باله هو تأسيس بيت يناسب حياة الاديب والكاتب الكتب والموسيقى اهم واول الاهتمامات فى ذلك البيت .

*علاقة توفيق الحكيم وجمال عبد الناصر*

كانت علاقة مميزة جدا لها طابع خاص جدا  ..
نزّله جمال عبد الناصر منزلة الأب الروحي لثورة 23 يوليو، بسبب عودة الروح التي أصدرها الحكيم عام 1933، ومهّد بها لظهور البطل المنتظر الذي سيحيي الأمة من رقادها. ومنحه جمال عبد الناصر عام 1958 قلادة الجمهورية، وحصل على جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب عام 1960، ووسام العلوم والفنون من الدرجة الأولى في نفس العام. ولم يذكر أن عبد الناصر منع أي عمل لتوفيق الحكيم، حتى عندما أصدر السلطان الحائر بين السيف والقانون في عام 1959، وبنك القلق عام 1966، حيث انتقد النظام الناصري ودافع عن الديمقراطية. ووصل الأمر أن عبد الناصر كان بستقبل الحكيم في أي وقت وبغير تحديد لموعد.

وأثناء تأبين الزعيم سقط توفيق الحكيم مغمى عليه وهو يحاول تأبينه وبعد أن أفاق قال خطبة طويلة من ضمنها:
   توفيق الحكيم	اعذرني يا جمال. القلم يرتعش في يدي. ليس من عادتي الكتابة والألم يلجم العقل ويذهل الفكر. لن أستطيع الإطالة، لقد دخل الحزن كل بيت تفجعا عليك. لأن كل بيت فيه قطعة منك. لأن كل فرد قد وضع من قلبه لبنة في صرح بنائك .

وفى عام 1972 اصدر كتاب اسمه عودة الوعى والغريب انه هاجم فيه عبد الناصر وكل سياساته وكان تعليقه بأن الشعب المصرى عاش مرحلة عصيبة فاقدا فيها الوعى مرحلة 
لم تسمح لمخالفة الزعيم المعبود  من اقواله فى ذلك الامر

توفيق الحكيم	 : العجيب أن شخصا مثلي محسوب على البلد هو من أهل الفكر قد أدركته الثورة وهو في كهولته يمكن أن ينساق أيضا خلف الحماس العاطفي، ولا يخطر لي أن أفكر في حقيقة هذه الصورة التي كانت تصنع لنا، كانت الثقة فيما يبدو قد شلت التفكير سحرونا ببريق آمال كنا نتطلع إليها من زمن بعيد، وأسكرونا بخمرة مكاسب وأمجاد، فسكرنا حتى غاب عنا الوعي. أن يري ذلك ويسمعه وأن لا يتأثر كثيرا بما رأي وسمع ويظل علي شعوره الطيب نحو عبد الناصر. أهو فقدان الوعي. أ‎هي حالة غريبة من التخدير.


*من أشهر اعماله المترجمة*


شهر زاد	مسرحية	1934	في باريس عام 1936الفرنسية في دار نشر نوفيل أديسون لاتين وترجم إلى الإنجليزية في دار النشر بيلوت بلندن ثم في دار النشر كروان بنيويورك في 1945. وبأمريكا دار نشر ثرى كنتننتزا بريس واشنطن 1981.

عودة الروح	رواية	1933	ترجمت ونشرت بالروسية في لننجراد عام 1935 وبالفرنسية في باريس عام 1937 في دار فاسكيل للنشر وبالانجليزية في واشنطن 1984.

يوميات نائب في الأرياف	رواية	1937	ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية عام 1939 (طبعة أولى) وفى عام 1942 (طبعة ثانية) وفى عام 1974 و1978 (طبعة ثالثة ورابعة وخامسة بدار بلون بباريس وترجم ونشر بالعبرية عام 1945 وترجم ونشر باللغة الإنجليزية في دار (هارفيل) للنشر بلندن عام 1947 -ترجمة أبا إيبان- ترجم إلى الأسبانية في مدريد عام 1948 وترجم ونشر في السويد عام 1955، وترجم ونشر بالألمانية عام 1961 وبالرومانية عام 1962 وبالروسية 1961.

الأيدي الناعمة (فيلم)	مسرحية	1933	عام 1946. وكتب مقدمة النسخة العربية الشيخ مصطفى عبد الرازق شيخ الأزهر الأسبق.

عصفور من الشرق	رواية	1938	ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية عام 1946 طبعة أولى، ونشر طبعة ثانية في باريس عام 1960.

عدالة وفن	قصص	1953	ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس بعنوان (مذكرات قضائى شاعر) عام 1961.
بجماليون	مسرحية	1942	ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باريس عام 1950.

الملك أوديب	مسرحية	1949	ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في جت عام 1950، وبالانجليزية في أمريكا بدار نشر ثرى كنتننتزا بريس بواشنطن 1981.

سليمان الحكيم	مسرحية	1943	ترجم ونشر بالفرنسية في باقة عام 1950 وبالإنجليزية في أمريكا بواشنطن 1981.

والكثير والكثير من الاعمال والروائع الأدبية  ..


----------



## soul & life (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*وديع الصافى  ...  عملاق الطرب فى لبنان والوطن العربى*


----------



## soul & life (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*وديع الصافى  ...  عملاق الطرب فى لبنان والوطن العربى*


ولد وديع الصافي في 24 يوليو 1921، واسمه الحقيقي وديع فرنسيس الشهير، وهو مطرب وملحن لبناني، يعتبر من عمالقه الطرب في لبنان والعالم العربي.


*نشأته*

ولد في قرية نيحا الشوف وهو الابن الثاني في ترتيب العائلة المكونة من ثماني أولاد كان والده بشارة يوسف جبرائيل فرنسيس، رقيب في الدرك اللبناني.
في عام 1930، نزحت عائلته إلى بيروت ودخل وديع الصافي مدرسة دير المخلص الكاثوليكية، فكان الماروني الوحيد في جوقتها والمنشد الأوّل فيها. 
وبعدها بثلاث سنوات، إضطر للتوقّف عن الدراسة، لأن جو الموسيقى هو الذي كان يطغى على حياته من جهة، ولكي يساعد والده من جهة أخرى في إعالة العائلة .


*الفن ووديع*

كانت انطلاقته الفنية بعام 1938، حين فاز بالمرتبة الأولى لحنًا وغناء وعزفًا، من بين أربعين متباريًا، في مباراة للإذاعة اللبنانية، ايام الانتداب الفرنسي، في أغنية "يا مرسل النغم الحنون" للشاعر المجهول آنذاك (الأب نعمة اللّه حبيقة).

تم  اختيار اسم "وديع الصافي" كاسم فني له، نظرًا لصفاء صوته. فكانت إذاعة الشرق الأدنى، بمثابة معهد موسيقي تتلّمذ وديع فيه على يد ميشال خياط وسليم الحلو، الذين كان لهما الأثر الكبير في تكوين شخصيّته الفنية. بدأت مسيرته الفنية بشق طريق للأغنية اللبنانية، التي كانت ترتسم ملامحها مع بعض المحاولات الخجولة قبل الصافي، عن طريق إبراز هويتها وتركيزها على مواضيع لبنانية وحياتية ومعيشية. ولعب الشاعر أسعد السبعلي دورًا مهمًّا في تبلّور الأغنية الصافيّة. فكانت البداية مع "طل الصباح وتكتك العصفور" سنة 1940.
غنى وديع الصافي لعديد من الملحنين العرب بينهم محمد عبدالوهاب. وللمطرب الراحل أغنية شهيرة هي "عظيمة يامصر ياأم النعم".
واصبح وديع الصافى اشهر الاصوات اللبنانية فى الوطن العربى واغانيه لها صدى فى كل العالم العربى .

*زواجه *

سنة 1952، تزوج من ملفينا طانيوس فرنسيس، إحدى قريباته، فرزق بدنيا ومرلين وفادي وأنطوان وجورج وميلاد.

*وديع وحرب لبنان*

مع بداية الحرب اللبنانية، غادر وديع لبنان إلى مصر سنة 1976، ومن ثمّ إلى بريطانيا، ليستقرّ سنة 1978 في باريس. وكان سفره اعتراضًا على الحرب الدائرة في لبنان، مدافعًا بصوته عن لبنان الفن والثقافة والحضارة. فكان تجدّد إيمان المغتربين بوطنهم لبنان من خلال صوت الصافي وأغانيه الحاملة لبنان وطبيعته وهمومه. منذ الثمانينات، بدأ الصافي بتأليف الألحان الروحية، نتيجة معاناته من الحرب وويلاتها على الوطن وأبنائه واقتناعًا منه بأن كلّ اعمال الإنسان لا يتوّجها سوى علاقته باللّه.
وعاش وديع الصافي فترة طويلة رحالة، يتنقل من بلاد الى اخرى وابرزها البرازيل وفرنسا، حيث بقي فيها طيلة فترة الحرب اللبنانية. 

*تدهور حالته الصحية*

 تعرض لاكثر من نكسة صحية منها عام 1979 عندما اصيب بمرض باكتيري في رئتيه ومرة اخرى عام 1989 عندما خضع الى عملية قلب مفتوح.  اضاء اللبنانيون الشموع من اجل وديع الصافي بعد ان اصيب بوعكة صحية ألمت بقلبه المتعب بقي على اثرها فترة في المستشفى. 
سنة 1990، خضع لعملية القلب المفتوح، ولكنه استمر بعدها في عطائه الفني بالتلحين والغناء. 

*وفاته*

وفى الحادى عشر من اكتوبر 2013 توفى العملاق وديع الصافى عن عمر يناهز 92 عاما .
وقالت مصادر مقربة لأسرته إن «الصافي» توفى في مستشفى بالمنصورية بضواحي بيروت.


يحمل الصافي ثلاث جنسيات المصرية والفرنسية والبرازيلية، إلى جانب جنسيته اللبنانية، الاّ أنه يفتخر بلبنانيته ويردد أن الأيام علمته بأن ما أعز من الولد الا البلد.
سنة 1989، أقيم له حفلة تكريم في المعهد العربي في باريس بمناسبة البوبيل الذهبي لانطلاقته وعطاءاته الفنية. 
الرئيس اللبناني اميل لحود فقد منحه وسام الأرز برتبة فارس. ومنحته جامعة الروح القدس في الكسليك دكتوراه فخرية في الموسيقى في 30 حزيران 1991. كما أحيا الحفلات في شتّى البلدان العربية والأجنبية.


قام باحياء الكثير من المهرجانات وشارك فى الكثير من الاعمال الفنية افلام غنائية ومسرحيات واغانى .. وكان دائما داعم للمواهب الجديدة حتى يوم وفاته .

*أعماله*

شارك وديع الصافي في المهرجانات الغنائية التالية:

"العرس في القرية" (بعلبك 1959)
"موسم إلعز"، و"مهرجان جبيل" (1960)،
"مهرجانات فرقة الأنوار" (1960-1963)،
"مهرجان الأرز" (1963)،
"أرضنا إلى الأبد" (بعلبك 1964)،
"مهرجان نهر الوفا" (الذي فشل ماديًا) 1965،
"مهرجان مزيارة" (1969)،
"مهرجان بيت الدين" (1970-1972)،
"مهرجان بعلبك" (1973-1974).

شارك وديع في أكثر من فيلم سينمائي، من بينها:
"الخمسة جنيه"
"غزل البنات"
«موّال» و«نار الشوق» مع صباح في عام 1973.

والكثير من الاعمال الفنية خلال مشواره الفنى الطويل وايضا لا ننسى تمجيداته الروحية الرائعة بصوته الرخيم .. ندعو له بالرحمة فكان وسيظل دائما عملاق صاحب ابتسامة ووجه بشوش وله مقولة خالدة فى اذهان محبيه ..

*«لتكن المحبة زادكم اليومي وانتم تعملون... وانتم تأكلون وانتم تتحدثون وانتم تغنون».*

*رحم الله هذا العملاق .*


----------



## soul & life (8 فبراير 2014)

*سميرة موسى  ..   أول عالمة ذرة مصرية ولقبت باسم ميس كوري الشرق *


سميرة موسي هي من احدي العلماء الذي تم اغتيالهم في أمريكا في حادثة مدبرة في عام 1952, حيث ان سميرة موسي ولدت عام 1917 وهي من احدي علماء الذرة، فقد اغتيلت عقب زيارتها للمفاعل النووي بأمريكا، وإن هذا يدعونا لأن نشك في هذا الحادث، انه كيف تغتيل بعد زيارتها للمفاعل النووي الأمريكي!
اما عن سميرة موسي 3 مارس 1917 - 15 أغسطس 1952 م) ولدت في قرية سنبو الكبرى – مركز زفتى بمحافظة الغربية وهي أول عالمة ذرة مصرية ولقبت باسم ميس كوري الشرق، وهي أول معيدة في كلية العلوم بجامعة فؤاد الأول، جامعة القاهرة حاليا.


*نشأتها*



ولدت سميرة موسى في الثالث من مارس 1917 بقرية سنبو الكبرى مركز زفتى بمحافظة الغربية بمصر، كان لوالدها مكانة اجتماعية مرموقة بين أبناء قريته، وكان منزله بمثابة مجلس يلتقي فيه أهالي القرية ليتناقشوا في كافة الأمور السياسية والاجتماعية. تعلمت سميرة منذ الصغر القراءة والكتابة، واتمت حفظ القرآن الكريم وكانت مولعة بقراءة الصحف وكانت تتمتع بذاكرة فوتوغرافية تؤهلها لحفظ الشيء بمجرد قراءته.
انتقل والدها مع ابنته إلي القاهرة من أجل تعليمها واشتري ببعض أمواله فندقا بـحي الحسين حتي يستثمر أمواله في الحياة القاهرية. التحقت سميرة بمدرسة "قصر الشوق" الابتدائية ثم ب "مدرسة بنات الأشراف" الثانوية الخاصة والتي قامت علي تأسيسها وإدارتها "نبوية موسي" الناشطة النسائية السياسية المعروفة.


*نبوغها فى الدراسة*

حصدت سميرة الجوائز الأولي في جميع مراحل تعليمها، فقد كانت الأولي علي شهادة التوجيهية عام 1935، ولم يكن فوز الفتيات بهذا المركز مألوفا في ذلك الوقت حيث لم يكن يسمح لهن بدخول امتحانات التوجيهية إلا من المنازل حتي تغير هذا القرار عام 1925 بإنشاء مدرسة الأميرة فايزة، أول مدرسة ثانوية للبنات في مصر.
كان لتفوقها المستمر أثر كبير علي مدرستها حيث كانت الحكومة تقدم معونة مالية للمدرسة التي يخرج منها الأول، دفع ذلك ناظرة المدرسة نبوية موسي إلي شراء معمل خاص حينما سمعت يومًا أن سميرة تنوي الانتقال إلي مدرسة حكومية يتوفر بها معمل. يذكر عن نبوغها أنها قامت بإعادة صياغة كتاب الجبر الحكومي في السنة الأولي الثانوية، وطبعته علي نفقة أبيها الخاصة، ووزعته بالمجان علي زميلاتها عام 1933.
اختارت سميرة موسي كلية العلوم بجامعة القاهرة، رغم أن مجموعها كان يؤهلها لدخول كلية الهندسة،

حصلت سميرة موسي علي بكالوريوس العلوم وكانت الأولي علي دفعتها وعينت كمعيدة بكلية العلوم وذلك بفضل جهود د.مصطفي مشرفة الذي دافع عن تعيينها بشدة وتجاهل احتجاجات الأساتذة الأجانب (الإنجليز).

حصلت علي شهادة الماجستير في موضوع التواصل الحراري للغازات
سافرت في بعثة إلى بريطانيا درست فيها الإشعاع النووي، وحصلت علي الدكتوراة في الأشعة السينية وتأثيرها علي المواد المختلفة

*اهتمامتها السياسية*

كانت تأمل أن يكون لمصر والوطن العربي مكان وسط هذا التقدم العلمي الكبير، حيث كانت تؤمن بأن زيادة ملكية السلاح النووي يسهم في تحقيق السلام، فإن أي دولة تتبني فكرة السلام لا بد وأن تتحدث من موقف قوة فقد عاصرت ويلات الحرب وتجارب القنبلة الذرية التي دكت هيروشيما وناجازاكي في عام 1945 ولفت انتباهها الاهتمام المبكر من إسرائيل بامتلاك أسلحة الدمار الشامل وسعيها للانفراد بالتسلح النووي في المنطقة.
قامت بتأسيس هيئة الطاقة الذرية بعد ثلاثة أشهر فقط من إعلان الدولة الإسرائيلية عام 1948
حرصت علي إيفاد البعثات للتخصص في علوم الذرة فكانت دعواتها المتكررة إلي أهمية التسلح النووي، ومجاراة هذا المد العلمي المتنامي
نظمت مؤتمر الذرة من أجل السلام الذي استضافته كلية العلوم وشارك فيه عدد كبير من علماء العالم
توصلت في إطار بحثها إلي معادلة لم تكن تلقي قبولاً عند العالم الغربي كله


*بداية سفرها للخارج*


سافرت سميرة موسي إلي بريطانيا ثم إلي أمريكا لتدرس في جامعة "أوكردج" بولاية تنيسي الأمريكية ولم تنبهر ببريقها أو تنخدع بمغرياتها ففي خطاب إلي والدها قالت: "ليست هناك في أمريكا عادات وتقاليد كتلك التي نعرفها في مصر، يبدءون كل شيء ارتجاليا..


*مؤلفاتها*

لها مقالة عن الخوارزمي ودوره في إنشاء علوم الجبر.
و لها عدة مقالات أخرى من بينها مقالة مبسطة عن الطاقة الذرية وأثرها وطرق الوقاية منها شرحت فيها ماهي الذرة من حيث تاريخها وبنائها، وتحدثت عن الانشطار النووي وآثاره المدمرة وخواص الأشعة وتأثيرها البيولوجي.



*مصرعها*


استجابت الدكتورة سميرة إلي دعوة للسفر إلي أمريكا في عام 1952، أتيحت لها فرصة إجراء بحوث في معامل جامعة سان لويس بولاية ميسوري الأمريكية، تلقت عروضاً لكي تبقي في أمريكا لكنها رفضت وقبل عودتها بأيام استجابت لدعوة لزيارة معامل نووية في ضواحي كاليفورنيا في 15 أغسطس، وفي طريق كاليفورنيا الوعر المرتفع ظهرت سيارة نقل فجأة؛ لتصطدم بسيارتها بقوة وتلقي بها في وادي عميق، قفز سائق السيارة - زميلها الهندي في الجامعة الذي يقوم بالتحضير للدكتوراة والذي- اختفي إلي الأبد.ان بوجى الاميل ..

في آخر رسالة لها كانت تقول: «لقد استطعت أن أزور المعامل الذرية في أمريكا وعندما أعود إلي مصر سأقدم لبلادي خدمات جليلة في هذا الميدان وسأستطيع أن أخدم قضية السلام»، حيث كانت تنوي إنشاء معمل خاص لها في منطقة الهرم بمحافظة الجيزة. لا زالت الصحف تتناول قصتها وملفها الذي لم يغلق حيث يبقى لغز كبير فى حادث موتها
وبعض الصحف تتداولت حادثة موتها وتشير بأن الموساد الاسرائيلى قد يكون هم من قاموا بأغتيالها .


----------



## soul & life (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*أنطون تشيخوف*


طبيب وكاتب مسرحي ومؤلف قصصي روسي كبير ينظر إليه على أنه من أفضل كتاب القصص القصيرة , كتب المئات من القصص القصيرة التي اعتبر الكثير منها إبداعات فنية كلاسيكية، كما أن مسرحياته كان لها تأثير عظيم على دراما القرن العشرين.

بدأ تيشيخوف الكتابة عندما كان طالباً في كلية الطب في جامعة موسكو، ولم يترك الكتابة حتى أصبح من أعظم الأدباء، واستمرّ أيضاً في مهنة الطب وكان يقول مقولته الشهيرة 

((إن الطب هو زوجتي والأدب عشيقتي)) .

*طفولته :*

وُلد انطون تشيخوف في 29 يناير 1860 ..
كان والده بافل تشيخوف، ابن أحد العبيد السابقين ومدير بقالة. وعمل أيضاً مدير للجوقة وكان يعتنق المسيحية الأرثوذكسية الشرقية ويوصف بإنه كان أباً تعسفياً بل نظر إليه بعض المؤرخين على أنه نموذج في النفاق في التعامل مع ابنه.

اما والدة تشيخوف، فكانت راوية ممتازة في حكايتها الترفيهية للأطفال عن رحلاتها مع والدها تاجر القماش في جميع أنحاء روسيا.

يقول تشخيوف: "حصلنا على مواهبنا من آبائنا" وتذكر أيضًا "أما الروح فأخذناها من أمهاتنا"

شارك تشيخوف في مدرسة يونانية للصبيان، بعد ذلك في تاجونروج جمنازيوم، وتسمى حاليًا بجمنازيوم تشيخوف، حيث تم احتجازه في الأسفل لمدة عام بسبب فشلة 15 مرة في امتحان اليونانية ..

واشتهر هناك بتعليقاته الساخرة ومزاجه وبراعته في إطلاق الألقاب الساخرة على الأساتذة، وكان يستمتع بالتمثيل في مسرح الهواة ..
وفى ذلك التوقيت ابتدأ يكتب مواقف قصيرة ساخرة بمذاق الفكاهه ومن أول كتاباته مسرحية
 طويلة اسمها "دون أب" لكنه تخلص منها فيما بعد.

كان عاشقا للمسرح والأدب ومتابعة كل ما هو جديد من صغره وكان ينفق كل ما يملك من مال من اجل إشباع هوايته وموهبته .

*
نشأته:*

في عام 1876، أعلن والد تشيخوف إفلاسه بعد إفراطه في الحصول على التمويل لكي يبنى منزل جديد..

وغادر إلى موسكو لكي يتجنب حبسه بسبب ديونه الغير مدفوعة، حيث كان معه أكبر اثنين من أبناءه نيكولاي وألكسندر، كانا طالبان جامعيان. عاشت عائلته فقيرة في موسكو وكانت والدته مدمرة عاطفيًا وجسديًا.

بقي تشيخوف في تاغانروغ لثلاث سنوات أخرى،كان تشيخوف مجبر لدفع تكاليف التعليم الخاصة به، حيث نجح في وظائف كمعلم خصوصي وقام ببعض الاعمال لكى يستطيع توفير مصاريف تعليمه. وفى ذلك التوقيت تولى مصاريف اخوته لإتمام تعليهم ايضا

كان يكتب يوميًا مواقف مختصرة و استكشافات فُكاهية ومقالات قصير من الحياة الروسية المُعاصرة تحت أسماء مستعارة ..

في عام 1879، أتم تشيخوف تعليمه وانضم لعائلته في موسكو، بعد قبوله في كلية الطب في جامعة موسكو.

في عام 1884، تخرج كطبيب، التي اعتبرها مهنته الرئيسية وقد أحرز القليل من المال من هذه الوظيفة وكان يُعالج الفُقراء مجانًا.


*حياته الى مماته :*


في مارس 1897 تعرض تشيخوف إلى نزيف كبير في الرئتين بينما كان في زيارة لموسكو. وأُقنع بصعوبة لكي يذهب إلى العيادة، حيث قاموا الأطباء بتشخيص حالته وتبين لهم أنه مُصاب بمرض السل في الجزء العلوي من رئتيه، التي أدت إلى تغير نمط حياته فيما بعد.

في 25 مايو 1901 تزوج تشيخوف من أولغا كنيبر

بعد وفاة والده في عام 1898، اشترى تشيخوف قطعة أرض في ضواحي مدينة يالطا وبنى فيها فيلا، عندها انتقل مع والدته ومن ثُم شقيقته في العام التالي إليها. زرع فيها الأشجار والزهور في يالطا


بحلول مايو 1904، كان أنطون تشيخوف مُصابًا بمرض السل. وأشار ميخائيل تشيخوف إلى أن "جميع من رأوه شعروا بداخلهم أن نهايته ليست ببعيدة"


وفي 3 يونيو انطلق مع أولغا باتجاه مدينة الحمامات الألمانية  في الغابة السوداء، حيث كتب رسائل مرحة إلى شقيقته ماشا واصفًا المواد الغذائية والبيئة المحيطة، مؤكدًا لوالدته بأنه في تحسن مُستمر.

 في عام 1908، كتبت أولغا ( زوجته )هذا الأمر من لحظات زوجها الماضي: قام أنطون بشكل غير اعتيادي ومستقيم وقال بصوتٍ عالٍ وبوضوح (مع أنه لم يكن يتقن اللغة الألمانية):
*("أنا على شرفة الموت"). *

فقام الطبيب بتهدئته وحقنه بمادة الكافور وأمر بإحضار الشمبانيا له. شرب أنطون كأس كامل منه ومن ثم ابتسم لي وقال: 
"لقد مضى زمن طويل منذ أن شربت الشمبانيا"، عندما شربه جلس على جانبة الأيسر بهدوء وكان لدي الوقت لأذهب إليه وأستلقي بقربه وناديته، لكنه توقف عن التنفس وكان ينام بسلام وكأنه طفل..


ونقلت جثة تشيخوف إلى موسكو في سيارة السكك الحديدية المبردة. دُفن تشيخوف بجانب والده في مقبرة نوفوديفيتشي.


*أروع كتاباته :*



له 4 مسرحيات كُبرى وهي :
النورس 
العم فانيا
الأخوات الثلاث
بستان الكرز 


قصص:

1883:وفاة موظف 
1883:السمين والنحيف
1884:المحار 
1884:الحرباء 
1884:قناع 
1885:الصيادون
1885:الرقيب 
1886:وجبة
1887:البداية

والكثير من المسرحيات والقصص القصيرة والرسومات الفكاهية التى تعد من اروع اعماله الفنية وله الكثير من الأعمال التى ترجمت لعدة لغات ..
وكان وسيظل  تشيخوف عملاق من عمالقة هذا الزمان .


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2015)

الأديب يوسف السباعي ..

*( ١٧ يونيو ١٩١٧م - ١٨ فبراير ١٩٧٨ )*










● نشأته و تعليمه :

و لد الأديب يوسف محمد محمد عبد الوهاب السباعي في حي الدرب الأحمر و كان والده "محمد السباعي" مترجما و متعمقا في الآداب العربية و الفلسفات الأوروبية و كان يرسل ابنه الصبي "يوسف" بأصول المقالات التي يترجمها إلى المطابع و قد حفظ "يوسف" أشعار عمر الخيام التي ترجمها والده من الإنجليزية ..
أكمل "يوسف السباعي" قصة (الفيلسوف) التي بدأها والده و لم يمهله القدر لكي يكملها و طبعت عام ١٩٥٧ بتقديم للدكتور "طه حسين" 

يقول يوسف بكل الود عن أمه ( كانت أمي تراني طفلا مهما كبرت ، تسأل دائما عن معدتي ، مليانة و اللا فاضية ، كانت مهمتها أن تعلفني و كانت دموعها أقرب الأشياء إليها )
كانت أسرة يوسف السباعي مستورة و (على قد الحال) و قد عانى كثيراً من تنقلات السكن فتنقل يوسف تبعا لها إلى مدراس كثيرة ، حتى حصل على البكالوريا من مدرسة شبرا الثانوية عام ١٩٣٥ .. 


و الطريف أن "يوسف السباعي" لم يلتحق في مرحلة (التوجيهية) بالقسم الأدبي ، و إنما التحق بالقسم العلمي ..
● عمله : 
تخرج يوسف السباعي في الكلية الحربية في سنة ١٩٣٧ و منذ ذلك الحين تولي العديد من المناصب ، ففي عام ١٩٤٠م عمل بالتدريس في الكلية الحربية بسلاح الفرسان ، و أصبح مدرساً للتاريخ العسكري بها عام ١٩٤٣م ، ثم اختير مديراً للمتحف الحربي عام ١٩٤٩م و تدرج في المناصب حتى وصل إلى رتبة عميد ..


● المناصب الأدبية والصحفية : 

شغل منصب وزير الثقافة سنة ١٩٧٣ و رئيس مؤسسة الأهرام و نقيب الصحفيين كما تقلد منصب وزير الإعلام سنة ١٩٧٥ ..

نال جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب سنة ١٩٧٣ و عددا كبيرا من الأوسمة فهو لم يكن أديباً عادياً ، بل كان من طراز خاص و سياسياً على درجة عالية من الحنكة و الذكاء ..
رأس تحرير عدد من المجلات منها الرسالة الجديدة و آخر ساعة و المصور و جريدة الأهرام ..
أسهم في إنشاء نادي القصة و جمعية الأدباء و نادي القلم الدولي و اتحاد الكتاب ..


● مؤلفاته :

أصدر حوالي ٢٢ مجموعة قصصية قدمت بعضها في السينما و التليفزيون من أشهرها رد قلبى ، بين الأطلال ، السقا مات ، نادية و آخرها العمر لحظة ..


● إغتياله :

بينما كان في طريقه إلى قاعة إجتماعات مؤتمر التضامن المنعقد في فندق هيلتون بالعاصمة القبرصية أطلق عليه شخص ثلاث رصاصات في رأسه فأرداه قتيلاً بينما كان يهم بدخول قاعة الإجتماع في الطابق الأول من الفندق في الساعة الحادية عشرة و الربع صباحاً على حين قام شخص آخر بتغطية القاتل مهددا الموجودين في قاعة المؤتمر بالقنابل اليدوية و قاموا باحتجاز عدد من أعضاء المؤتمر داخل كافتيريا الفندق تحت التهديد المباشر كان من بينهم وزير داخلية قبرص و رئيس الحزب الإشتراكي القبرصي و ذكر القاتلان أنهما ينتميان لجبهة الرفض و أن سبب الإغتيال هو تأييد السباعي لمبادرة السادات بعقد سلام مع إسرائيل منذ أن سافر إلى القدس سنة ١٩٧٧ ..

☆ عاد جثمان الفقيد إلى مصر ليواري الثرى في وطنه و أقيمت له جنازة عسكرية ..


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

بحب المواضيع اللي من النوع ده ورح اشاركك الموضوع تسمحيلي ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

مايكل أنجلو .. أعظم نحاتي ورسامي أوروبا







رسام، ونحات، ومهندس، وشاعر إيطالي، كان لإنجازاته الفنية الأثر الأكبر على محور الفنون ضمن عصره وخلال المراحل الفنية الأوروبية اللاحقة، اتخذ من جسد الإنسان موضوعا أساسيا بالفن، وكان يؤمن أن الفن مصدره أحاسيس داخلية متأثرة بالبيئة التي يعيش فيها الفنان، ويعد واحدا من المع رجال عصر النهضة الأوروبية وواحدا من أعظم الفنانين في جميع العصور.

وُلد مايكل أنجلو بوناروتي في يوم 6 مارس من عام 1475م في قرية كابريز في فلورنسا بإيطاليا، وتتلمذ وهو في الثانية عشرة من عمره على يد "دومينيكو جيدلانتاجو"، أشهر رسامي فلورنسا آنذاك، إلا أنه لم يستطع التوافق مع هذا المعلم وكثيرا ما كان يصطدم معه ما جعله ينهي عمله لديه بعد أقل من عام، كما تدرّب أنجلو على النحت بإشراف أحد تلاميذ النحات الشهير "دوناتللو". 

كان مايكل أنجلو يبحث دائما عن التحدي سواء كان تحدي جسدي أو عقلي، وأغلب المواضيع التي كان يعمل بها كانت تستلزم جهدًا بالغاً سواء كانت عبارة عن لوحات جصية أو لوحات فنية، وكان يختار الوضعيات الأصعب للرسم إضافة لذلك كان دائما ما يخلق عدة معاني من لوحته من خلال دمج الطبقات المختلفة في صورة واحدة، وأغلب معانيه كان يستقيها من الأساطير، الدين، ومواضيع أخرى.
كانت لدى مايكل أنجلو قدرة مذهلة على قهر العقبات التي وضعها لنفسه في صنع تحفه إلا أنه كثيرا ما كان يترك أعماله دون إنجاز وكأنه يُهزم بطموحهِ نفسه، وأنجز اثنان من أعظم أعماله النحتية وهما تمثال داوود، وتمثال بيتتا، العذراء وكان دون سن الثلاثين من عمره، وكانت أعماله الأخيرة من وحي واستلهام الديانة المسيحية مثل صلب السيد المسيح.

وخلال مسيرة عمله تعرف مايكل على مجموعة من الأشخاص المثقفين الذين يتمتعون بنفوذ اجتماعي كبير، وكانوا هم رعاته الذين سعى مايكل دائما لان يكون مقبولاً لديهم لأنه كان يعلم بأنهم الوحيدون القادرون على جعل أعماله حقيقة.

وكان أنجلو يعتبر الفن عملا يجب أن يتضمن جهدا كبيراً وعملاً مضنياً فكانت معظم أعماله تتطلب جهداً عضلياً وعدداً كبيراً من العمال وقليلاً ما كان يفضل الرسم العادي الذي يمكن أداءه بلباس نظيف، وتعتبر هذه الرؤية من إحدى تناقضاته التي جعلته يتطور في نفسه من حرفي إلى فنان عبقري قام بخلقه بنفسه.

وقام مايكل أنجلو في فترة من حياته بمحاولة تدمير كافة اللوحات التي قام برسمها ولم يبق من لوحاته إلا عدة لوحات ومنها لوحة باسم دراسة لجذع الذكر التي أكملها أنجلو عام 1550م والتي بيعت في صالة مزادات كريستي بنحو أربعة ملايين دولار، وكانت هذه اللوحة واحدة من عدة رسومات قليلة للأعمال الأخيرة لمايكل أنجلو الذي والتي تبدو أنها تمت بصلة إلى شخصية المسيح.

وكرس مايكل أنجلو الكثير من وقته للعمارة والشعر، وفي عام 1546م عينه البابا بولس الثالث معمارياً مشرفاً على "كنيسة القديس بطرس"، فعمل فيها دون أجر، لكنه لم يكمل المشروع وأكمله معماري آخر، وبعد عام 1538م صمم مايكل أنجلو تخطيطاً لميدان المركز المدني لروما والمبنى المواجه له، وكانت آخر أعماله التي أنجزها بعد أن بلغ الخامسة والسبعين من عمره، لوحات جصية في كنيسة القديس بول في الفاتيكان، كما كتب أنجلو العديد من القصائد الشعرية.

وبالرغم من اعتبار رسم اللوحات من الاهتمامات الثانوية عند أنجلو إلا أنه تمكن من رسم لوحات جدارية عملاقة أثرت بصورة كبيرة على منحى الفن التشكيلي الأوروبي مثل تصوير قصة سفر التكوين في العهد القديم على سقف كنيسة سيستاين، ولوحة يوم القيامة على منبر كنيسة سيستايت في روما. 

ومايكل أنجلو كان الفنان الوحيد الذي تم كتابة سيرته على يد مؤرخين بينما كان على قيد الحياة حيث قام المؤرخ جورجو فازاري بكتابة سيرته وهو على قيد الحياة، ووصف فازاري أنجلو بذروة فناني عصر النهضة، حيث أثر على من عاصروه ومن لحقوه بتأثيرات عميقة فأصبح أسلوبه بحد ذاته مدرسة وحركة فنية تعتمد على تضخيم أساليب مايكل ومبادئه بشكل مبالغ به حتى أواخر عصر النهضة فكانت هذه المدرسة تستقي مبادئها من رسومات مايكل ذات الوضعيات المعقدة والمرونة الأنيقة، وقد توفي هذا الفنان العظيم في عام 1564م.


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2015)

الحاصلون على جائزة نوبل في الطب
قائمة أسماء الحائزين على جائزة نوبل في الطب منذ إنشائها سنة 1901- إلى اليوم: 


1901 - إميل فون بهرنغ - ألمانيا 

1902 - رونالد روس - بريطانيا 

1903 - نيلس فينسن - الدنمارك 

1904 - إيفان بفلوف - روسيا 

1905 - روبرت كوخ - ألمانيا 

1906 - كميلو غولجي - إيطاليا 

- سانتياغو رامون إي كاخال - أسبانيا 

1907 - شارل لافران - فرنسا 

1908 - بول إرليخ - ألمانيا 

- إيليا متشنيكوف - روسيا 

1909 - تيودور كوخر - سويسرا 

1910 - ألبرخت كوسل - ألمانيا 

1911 - أليفار غولستراند - السويد 

1912 - ألكسي كاريل - فرنسا 

1913 - شارل ريشه - فرنسا 

1914 - روبرت باراني - النمسا والمجر 

1915 - محجوبة 

1916 - محجوبة 

1917 - محجوبة 

1918 - محجوبة 

1919 - جورج بورده – بلجيكا 

1920 - أوغست كروغ - الدنمارك 

1921 - محجوبة 

1922 - أرسيبالد هل - بريطانيا 

- أوتو مايرهوف - المانيا 

1923 - فردريك بانتنغ - كندا 

- جون مكليود - كندا 

1924 - فيلم أينتهوفن - هولندا 

1925 - محجوبة 

1926 - يوهانس فيبيغر - الدنمارك 

1927 - يوليوس فاغنر فون يورغ – النمسا 

1928 - شارل نيكول - فرنسا 

1929 - كريستيان أيكمان - هولندا 

1930 - كارل لاندشتاينز - النمسا 

1931 - أوتو فابورغ - ألمانيا 

1932 - تشارلس شرينغتون - بريطانيا 

- إدغار أدريان - بريطانيا 

1933 - توماس مورغان - امريكا 

1934 - جورج ويبل - امريكا 

- جورج مينو - امريكا 

- وليم مورفي - امريكا 

1935 - هانس سيبمان - المانيا 

1936 - هنري ديل - بريطانيا 

- أوتو لوفي - النمسا 

1937 - ألبرت ناجيرا بولت - المجر 

1938 - كورناي هايمانس - بلجيكا 

1939 - غرهارت دوماك - ألمانيا 

1940 - محجوبة 

1941 - محجوبة 

1942 - محجوبة 

1943 - هنريك دام - الدنمارك 

- أدوارد دويزي - امريكا 

1944 - جوزف إيرلنغر - امريكا 

- هربرت سبنسر غاسر - امريكا 

1945 - ألكسندر فليمنغ – بريطانيا 

- إرنست تشين - بريطانيا 

- هوارد فلوري - استراليا 

1946 - هرمان مولر - امريكا 

1947 - كارل كوري وزوجته جرتي - امريكا 

- برنارد هوساي - الارجنتين 

1948 - بول مولر - سويسرا 

1949 - ولتر هس - سويسرا 

- أنطونيو إيغاس مونيز - البرتغال 

1950 - فيليب هنش - امريكا 

- إدوارد كندال - امريكا 

- تيدوس رايخشتاين - سويسرا 

1951 - ماكس تيلر – جنوب افريقيا 

1952 - سلمان واكسمان - امريكا 

1953 - فريتس ليبمان - امريكا 

- هانس كريبس - بريطانيا 

1954 - جون إندرز - امريكا 

- توماس ولر - امريكا 

- فردريك روبنز - امريكا 

1955 - هوغو تيورل - السويد 

1956 - ديكنسون ريتشاردس - امريكا 

- فرنر فورسمان – المانيا الاتحادية 

- أندره كورنان - امريكا 

1957 - دانيال بوفه - إيطاليا 

1958 - جوشوا ليدربرغ - امريكا 

- جورج بيدل - امريكا 

- إدوارد تاتوم - امريكا 

1959 - سيفيرو أوتشوا - امريكا 

- أرتور كورنبرغ - امريكا 

1960 - فرانك بورنت - استراليا 

- بيتر مدور - بريطانيا 

1961 - جورج فون بيسكيسي - امريكا 

1962 - جيمس واطسون - امريكا 

- فرنسيس كريك - امريكا 

- موريس ويلكنز - بريطانيا 

1963 - جون إيكلس - استراليا 

- ألين لويد هودكين - بريطانيا 

- أندرو هسكلي - بريطانيا 

1964 - كونراد بلوخ - امريكا 

- فيودور لينن – المانيا الاتحادية 

1965 - فرنسوا جاكوب - فرنسا 

- أندره لووف - فرنسا 

- جاك مونو - فرنسا 

1966 - تشارلس هوغنس - امريكا 

- فرنسيس روس - امريكا 

1967 - رانيار غرانيت - السويد 

- هالدان هارتلاين - امريكا 

- جورج فالت - المانيا لاتحادية 

1968 - روبرت هولي - امريكا 

- هار غوبند خورانا - امريكا 

- مارشال نيرنبرغ - امريكا 

1969 - ماكس دلبروك - امريكا 

- ألفرد هرشي - امريكا 

- سالفادور لوريا - امريكا 

1970 - برنارد كاتس - بريطانيا 

- أولف فون أولر - السويد 

- يوليوس أكسلرود - امريكا 

1971 - إيرل سوثرلند - امريكا 

1972 - جيرالدإيدلمان - بريطانيا 

- رودني بورتر - بريطانيا 

1973 - كارل فون فريش – النمسا 

- كونراد لورنتس - النمسا 

- نيكولاس تينبرغن - بريطانيا 

1974 - ألبرت كلود - بلجيكا 

- كريستيان دو دوف - بلجيكا 

- جورج بالاد - امريكا 

1975 - هوارد تيمن - امريكا 

- ريناتو دولبيكو - امريكا 

- دافيد بلتيمور - امريكا 

1976 - باروخ بلومبرغ - امريكا 

- د. كارلتون غايدوسك - امريكا 

1977 - روزالين يالو - امريكا 

- روجه غيومين - امريكا 

- أندرو شالي - امريكا 

1978 - فرنر أربر - سويسرا 

- دانيال ناتان - امريكا 

- هاملتون سميث - امريكا 

1979 - ألان كورماك - امريكا 

- غودفري هاونسفيلد - بريطانيا 

1980 - باروج بيناسيراف - امريكا 

- جان دوسيه - فرنسا 

- جورج سنيل - امريكا 

1981 - روجه سبيري - امريكا 

- دافيد هوبل - امريكا 

- تورستن فيزل - امريكا 

1982 - سونك برغستروم - السويد 

- بنغت صموئيلسون - السويد 

- جون روبرت فان - بريطانيا 

1983 - بربارة مكلنتوك - امريكا 

1984 - نيلس يرن - الدنمارك 

- جورج كوهلر – المانيا الاتحادية 

- سيزار ميلشتاين - بريطانيا 

1985 - مايكل براون - امريكا 

- جوزف غولدشتاين - امريكا 

1986 - ستانلي كوهين - امريكا 

- ريتا ليفي مونتالشيني - امريكا 

1987 - تونيغاوا سوسومو - اليابان 

1988 - جيمس بلاك – بريطانيا 

- جرترود إليون - امريكا 

- جورج هتشنغز - امريكا 

1989 - مايكل بيشوب - امريكا 

- هارولد فرموس - امريكا 

1990 - جوزف موراي - امريكا 

- أ. دونال توماس - امريكا 

1991 - إروين نيهر - المانيا 

- برت ساكمان - المانيا 

1992 - إروين كريبس - امريكا 

- إدموند فيشر - امريكا 

1993 - ريتشارد روبرتس - بريطانيا 

- فيليب شارب - امريكا 

2006 أندرو فاير وكريغ ميلو 

2007 مارتن ايفانز وماريو كابيتشي و اوليفر سميثيز


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2015)

كيف مات ليوناردو دافنشي






السيرة الذاتية

ولد الرسام الكبير ليوناردو دافنشي في مدينة تقع ما بين أنجيانو وفالتو غنانو، وكانت ولادته في منتصف الليل في يوم نيسان لسنة 1452م، كما أنّ ولادة دافنشي كانت نتيجة علاقة غير شرعية ما بين والدته التي كانت من طبقة فقيرة وأبوه الذي كان من طبقة ثرية جداً، حيث إنّ والده كانت كاتب العدل الخامس والعشرون في عائلته.


لم يتمكن والد دافنشي من تزوّج والدته بسبب وضعه ومكانته الاجتماعية التي يعيش بها، ولكن تمكن جد ليوناردو دافنشي من احتضانه في العائلة، كما أنّه تم معاملته معاملة حسنة جداً مثل باقي أخوته الشرعيين، كان دافنشي يحظى بحب كبير من قبل والده وجده، اللذان تمكنا من إعطائه كمية كبيرة من الحنان الذي يحتاج إليه أي طفل، ولكن أخوته لم يحبوه كما أنّهم قاموا بافتعال العديد من المشكلات لدافنشي بعد وفاة والدهم والتي كان السبب الأساسي لها هو مسالة الإرث، والتي كانوا يرون أن ليوناردو ليس له الحق في أن يرث والدهم لأنه الابن غير الشرعي لوالدهم.


كانت طفولة ليوناردو دافنشي بالنسبة لطفولة إخوته، طفولة صعبة، فقد حرم من حنان الأم في تلك الفترة، حيث إنّ الأسرة الثرية تمكنت من الاعتراف بليوناردو، ولكنّها رفضت تماماً الاعتراف بأمه والتي كانت تعمل فلاحة، وكانت متزوجة من شخص آخر، ولكنها تطلقت منه فور إنجابها لطفلها.


أحب الجد ليوناردو كثيراً الأمر الذي جعله يقوم بالتوصية على كل ممتلكاته لليوناردو وأعمامه، ولم يعطي أحد من أخوته شيئاً، وهنا بدأ الكره من قبل إخوته له، والتحق ليوناردو فيما بعد بمشغل للرسومات والنحت، وكان هذا أفضل ما حدث معه خلال حياته، حيث إنّه تمكن من أن يكون على مقربة كبيرة من المهنة والموهبة التي يحبها.


تمكن ليوناردو من كسب مكانة مرموقة بين الناس، فقد أحبه الجميع، فقد كان لبقاً، وجميلاً جداً، الأمر الذي مكنه من حجز مكانة اجتماعية مرموقة بين الناس في ذلك الحين، وبقي ليوناردو مساعداً للرجل مالك المشغل الذي يعمل به، كما أنّّّه كان واحداً من أعضاء دليل فلورنسا للرسامين، ولكن لم يكن الرسام ليوناردو دافنشي، بل كان مساعد الرسام الذي يعمل معه، ولكن لم يدم هذا الحال طويلاً فقد تمكن من أن يستقل بنفسه ويعمل لصالح نفسه دون أن يكون مساعداً لأحد وكان ذلك عام 1978 م ، وكانت أولى أعماله جدارية تحتوي على رسم لكنيسة القصر القديم، وكان ليوناردو يتنقل بين البلدان من أجل رسم اللوحات وبيعها وهذا الأمر أعطى ليوناردو فرصة ذهبية من أجل أن يحصل على الشهرة، وانتشر اسمه في كل مكان.


دعم والد دافنشي له من أجل تنمية موهبته

عندما لاحظ الأب اهتمام ابنه بالرسم ولاحظ هذه الموهبة التي يمتلكها قام بإرساله ليتعلم فنون الرسم في مشغل يسمى مشغل فريكو، حيث إنّ مالك هذا المشغل هو صديق لوالد ليوناردو، وقد كان هذا المشغل في ذلك الحين من أكبر المشاغل الموجودة في فلورنسا، كما أنّّّه لم يكن فقط مختصاً في الرسومات الجدارية واللوحات الفنية، بل كان يهتم بفن النحت على الخشب والحجر والشمع، وقد أصدر ليوناردو عمله الأول أثناء عمله في هذا المشغل وهو لوحة فنية سميت المنظر الطبيعي مع النهر، ولا تزال هذه اللوحة موجودة حتى هذه اللحظة في مكتب رسومات ومطبوعات أوفيتسي.


إن المتأمل لرسومات ليوناردو دافنشي في تلك الفترة يجد أنها جميعها تحاكي الطبيعة، فقد اهتم بالطبيعة كثيراً، وذلك واضحاً في لوحة المنظر الطبيعي مع النهر، كما أنّّّه رسم لوحة أخرى تسمى الملاك رافائيل وتوبياس، كما أنّّّ أعمال دافنشي شملت الرسومات التي تحتوي على قشور السمك، ومن أهمها لوحة الأم العذراء وطفلها، وهي لوحة يشبه ملمسها لمس قشور السمك، كما أنّّّه رسم الكثير من هذا النوع من اللوحات.


دافنشي وأعمال النحت

عمل ليوناردو دافنشي نحاتاً للكثير من الرسومات، فقد كان يستخدم الطين من أجل تشكيله على الشكل الذي يريده، وقد كانت البداية هي رؤوس لسيدات بأشكال مختلفة، كما أنّّّه كان ينحت رؤوس الملائكة على حسب اعتقادهم، وتمكنت العديد من هذه المنحوتات من الوصول إلينا في يومنا هذا.


سفر دافنشي من فلورنسا إلى ميلانو

كان سبب رحيل ليوناردو من فلورنسا إلى ميلانو هو لورينسو العظيم، وذلك وفقاً لسياسة دبلوماسية مع الممالك الإيطالية، والتي كانت تقتضي إرسال مجموعة من الفنانين والرسامين إلى هناك من أجل تزيين كنيسة بابوية حديثة البناء لسيكستوس الرابع، وكان ليوناردو دافنشي في ذلك الحين يبلغ من العمر حوالي 30 عاماً، كما أنّّّه فور وصوله إلى ميلانو قام بالمشاركة في مسابقة للعزف، وتمكن من أن يسحق جميع المشاركين في المسابقة، فقد كان يعزف على آلة تسمى محكمة سفورزا.


وتمكنت ميلانو من إبهار ليوناردو دافنحيث إنّشي في ذلك الحين، لدرجة أنه لم يكن يريد الخروج منها، وقد قام حينها بتأليف كتاب وصف فيه جميع رسوماته الفنية والنحتية، كما أنّّّه قام بوصف فنه المعماري والعسكري وغيرها من الأمور.


لوحة الموناليزا

هذه هي اللوحة التي ارتبط اسمها باسم الفنان ليوناردو دافنشي على مر العصور، وهذه اللوحة التي لا تزال موجودة حتى يومنا هذا ويتجه الجميع من أجل مشاهدتها ومشاهدة الإبداع الذي وضعه ليوناردو في اللوحة، واللوحة تعود إلى موناليزا زوجة فرانشيسكو بارتولوميو ديل، وقد حلل الفلاسفة اللوحة على أنها مزيج بين الطبيعة والبشر، كما أنّّّها تتجاوز كل الحدود التقليدية، المنتقدون وصفوا ليوناردو أنه كان محلل ومفكر وباحث ورسام ومبدع وفيلسوف لحظة رسمه لتلك اللوحة.


وقد كان السر الذي أعطى للوحة الموناليزا هذه الأهمية، هي أن الفنان تمكن من أن يجمع بين مشاعر الحزن والفرح في اللوحة، فقد كانت موناليزا تبتسم من أجل الصورة، بينما كان هناك مزيج من الحزن في عينيها، والذي تمكن الفنان المبدع ليوناردو من رسمه في اللوحة بوضوح، وكأنه رسم روح بلا جسد في اللوحة.


أهم الاختراعات التي قدمها دافنشي

اعتاد ليوناردو دافنشي أن يسجل جميع ملاحظاته التي كان يلاحظها في كتب ورسالات، كما أنّّّه تمكن من كتابة العديد من الكتب التي تناولت جوانب مختلفة من العلوم، وقد طرح ليوناردو دافنشي في سنة 1486 م ، فكرة إمكانية طيران الإنسان، وقد كانت فكرته قائمة على أساس أن الإنسان يمكنه أن يطير وذلك بسبب وجود تجانس بين الجسمين الطائر والإنسان، ولكن فإن الأمر يحتاج إلى جناحين، وبدأت تراوده فكرة أن يقوم بصنع آلة تشبه الجناحين والتي تمكن الإنسان من الارتفاع في الهواء، أما الاختراع الثاني الذي حاول ليوناردو دافنشي طرحه هو إمكانية صناعة غواصة من أجل الغوص في أعماق البحار، كما أنّّّه حاول أن يستغل الطاقة الشمسة من خلال المرايا.


وفاة ليوناردو دافنشي

قيل بأن ليوناردو دافنشي توفي في 23 أبريل في عام 1519 م، وقد كان قبل ذلك بأيام قليلة قد كتب وصيته، التي أوصى بها أن يتم وهب جميع الممتلكات التي يمتكها لإخوته في فلورنسا، كما أنّّّه وهب بعضها من أجل الفقراء والمحتاجين، ولكن بعد ذلك بفترة تم نبش قبره من بعض المخربين وتم ضياع رفاته وأجزاء القبر جميعها تم سرقتها، وكان ذلك تحديداً في فترة الصراع بين الكاثوليك والمسيحين الفرنسيين.


كان خبر وفاة ليوناردو دافنشي مؤلماً على الجميع، فقد كان مثالاً للفنان المتألق، كما أنّّّه كان مبدعاً جداً، وقد كان محبوباً بين الناس بصورة كبيرة.


----------



## اني بل (11 أغسطس 2015)

متى توفي عبد الحليم حافظ






حياة عبد الحليم

(العندليب الأسمر ) هو واحد من أشهر المطربين العرب على الإطلاق، يحبّ أن يسمعه غالبيّة الناس، نظراً لما يتمتّع به هذا الفنان المرهف الإحساس، من صوتٍ جميل وكلمات رائعة، فأغانيه تلامس شغاف القلب لصدقها وجمالها، وتحمل ألحاناً مميّزةً وملفتة للسامع.


ولد عبد الحليم حافظ في محافظة الشرقيّة داخل قرية تسمّى بالحلوات في عام 1929 ميلاديّة، واسمه عبد الحليم علي شبانة، وله ثلاثة أخوة يكبرونه بالسن، توفّيت والدته وهو صغير بالسن، وبعدها بفترةٍ وجيزة جداً توفّي عنه والده، فعاش يتيماً، وتربّى في منزل خاله. وبسبب ما كان منتشراً من ألعاب في القرية والتي من أبرزها اللعب بالترعة، انتقل إليه مرض البلهارسيا الّذي لازمه طوال حياته، وهذا الأمر جعله مضطراً إلى إجراء ما يزيد على الستّين عمليّةً جراحيّة. وأظهر عبد الحليم حافظ حبّه وولهه بالموسيقى مذ كان صغيراً في المدرسة.


انضمّ عبد الحليم لـ " معهد الموسيقى العربيّة " في عام 1943 ميلاديّة، وهناك التقى بكمال الطويل، وكان كمال يدرس في قسم الأصوات، وعبد الحليم في قسم التلحين، وتخرّجا معاُ في عام 1948 ميلاديّة. كما التقى عبد الحليم مع مجدي العمروسي في عام 1951 ميلاديّة. أما مكتشف عبد الحليم الحقيقي فهو حافظ عبد الوهاب والّذي منحه اسمه ليصبح عبد الحليم حافظ.


أغاني عبد الحليم

كانت نوعيّة الأغاني التي يقدّمها عبد الحليم جديدة على الناس، الأمر الّذي دفعهم إلى رفضها، خاصّةً عندما سمعوا منه أغنية " صافيني مرّة ". إلّا أنّه وعلى الرغم من فشل هذه الأغنية فقد حقّقت نجاحاً منقطع النظير في مرّةٍ أخرى، لكن هذه المرة كانت في حفل إعلان الجمهوريّة، كما وقدّم أغنية " على قد الشوق " ممّا دفع به إلى الأمام.


غنّى العندليب العديد من الأغاني، والّتي تزيد في عددها على المئتي أغنية منها: ( أهواك، فاتت جنبنا، في يوم في شهر في سنة، سواح، جانا الهوى، زي الهوى، على حسب وداد، بتلوموني ليه، قارئة الفنجان، رسالة من تحت الماء، أنا كل ما قول التوبة... إلخ )، وتعاون عبد الحليم حافظ مع العديد من الشعراء والملحّنين كي يخرج بهذه الأغاني.


وفاة عبد الحليم

توفّي عبد الحليم حافظ في يوم الأربعاء الموافق للثلاثين من شهر آذار لعام 1977 ميلاديّة في مدينة لندن، وكان عمره في وقت وفاته سبعةً وأربعين عاماً، وكانت جنازته -رحمه الله تعالى- مهيبة جداً؛ حيث حضر تشييعه 2.5 مليون شخص تقريباً، وهذه الجنازة هي ثالث أكبر جنازة في مصر بعد جنازة كلٍّ من الرئيس المصري الرّاحل جمال عبد الناصر والمطربة أم كلثوم - رحمهما الله تعالى -.


----------

